# The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

There are plenty of us here so we can use this thread to answer all your questions and use as a reference guide and eliminate repetitive threads. so go ahead ask ask away:
by the way there is a very good 32+ page thread on the MKV fourms so I think this thread is a good idea. I can answer general sales questions and Turbo paul can tack and locate vehicles



_Modified by Jpics at 6:02 PM 8-14-2006_


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (Jpics)*

I posted this in the "Portable MP3/Satellite Radio OEM Integration" forum but I haven't gotten any replies, so I'm posting it in here aswell.
I'm thinking about getting one of those iPod adapters for my 2006 VW Eos. Now what I want to know is, where is the CD changer connector located? From what I've read the Eos can have a CD changer in either the glovebox or in the center console. But yeah, I have no clue where the connector itself is located.
I examined my glovebox today and there is a free connector in there, but it doesn't look like a CD changer connector. I could be wrong though. Anyway, here's a picture of the connector:








Slightly different angle:








Oh yeah, the stereo in my Eos is the RCD 300 unit.
Anyway, any help would be very appreciated.







Thanks!


----------



## RockinGti (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (BigFoot-74205)*

your i-pod connector should connect to the back of the radio. both the i-pod and the cd changer connect to the back of the radio here in the US


----------



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (RockinGti)*

please keep in mind that we only know about US spec EOS


----------



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (RockinGti)*

US spec colors


















_Modified by Jpics at 6:50 PM 8-15-2006_


----------



## lg47904 (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (Jpics)*

I posted that somewhere else but it might fit better here.
The dealer in West Hartford CT is guessing that the money factor will be at least as bad as the Rabbit right now (equivalent to 7.6% if I remember correctly). The residual value is usually pretty constant for VW models (I looked at GTI, Rabbit and Passat and they were barely 1% apart from each other)). I used a lease calculator tool with an MSRP of 32K and used the MF and residual value of the rabbit for 15K miles per year and no money down. It came out to a crazy $600 per month I remember (6% tax). The money factor makes the whole difference. At that price you are better off buying than leasing. The delaer joked that right now you can lease a 30K Passat or a 20K Rabbit for the same price.... If we are lucky we might see in Febr-March a pre-summer special lease from VW on the Eos. Even in winter, the car will still be too new for that and late spring will be hot Cabriolet season so.... 
Let's hope for the best. 
*Anyone get their hand on the official money factor at launch, please let us know.*
Greg
.


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (RockinGti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RockinGti* »_your i-pod connector should connect to the back of the radio. both the i-pod and the cd changer connect to the back of the radio here in the US

I realize that. The thing is, cars often have the wiring for the CD changer already in place. So that the wires basically go from the radio to the clovebox, or from the radio to the center console.


----------



## RockinGti (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (BigFoot-74205)*

yes that would be correct. the cable would run from the radio to the glovebox. currently we have no cd changer option here in the US in the center console. the factory installed nav is not available in the US yet so we don't have any option of the cd in the center console. we have either order the cd changer in the console or the i-pod adapter in the center console.


----------



## 356924 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (Jpics)*

What color carpeting will come with the "Moonstruck Grey" leather seats? I'm thinking Silver Essence Exterior.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (356924)*


_Quote, originally posted by *356924* »_What color carpeting will come with the "Moonstruck Grey" leather seats? I'm thinking Silver Essence Exterior.

How long are we going to continue to incorrectly call it "moonstruck" grey? Its moonROCK grey. And this is at least the second time its been pointed out.
Can we get a moderator to change the title of this thread to try and dry it up?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2764900 



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 10:44 AM 8-15-2006_


----------



## sovsgti (May 14, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Who took a dump in this guys Cheerios????
RELAX!!!
Maybe try answering the question for the person rather than being rude.


_Modified by sovsgti at 1:51 PM 8-15-2006_


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_
How long are we going to continue to incorrectly call it "moonstruck" grey? Its moonROCK grey. And this is at least the second time its been pointed out.

But I like Moonstruck......


----------



## GLiChXP (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (Jpics)*

the exterior colors are great what about some interior trim colors ?


----------



## mtbscottie (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (sovsgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sovsgti* »_Who took a dump in this guys Cheerios????
RELAX!!!
Maybe try answering the question for the person rather than being rude.

_Modified by sovsgti at 1:51 PM 8-15-2006_

He's a real piece of work, check this out http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2754391


----------



## Platypus65 (Aug 16, 2006)

Last Tuesday (August 8th) my wife and I test drove an EOS and loved it. The salesman found a Thunder Blue EOS with the luxury package and DVD/Navigation system currently on a ship on the way to the USA. He assured us that he would have the car in two to three weeks. He then promptly collected our deposit. From what I read on these forums it sounds like he may not be even allowed to even release the car to us until September. From what you know, is there still a chance that we will have our EOS sometime before August 29th?


----------



## ElkhornVDub (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (Platypus65)*

_Modified by ElkhornVDub at 4:49 PM 12-18-2007_


----------



## sovsgti (May 14, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (mtbscottie)*

It's interesting that in this post and the one you referenced that as soon as someone fired back at him, he disappears!! Oh well.
I am still waiting to see the Eos at our local dealer. Everytime I have been in, the owner has it and is gone!!


----------



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (sovsgti)*

interior posted


----------



## Platypus65 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (Jpics)*

Thanks for your reply Elkhorn. I'll have to ask the salesman if he has the Vin #.


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Moonstruck*

As the originator of the term Moonstruck Grey it looks like I should have taken out a trademark on the name. Merecedes, Ferrari, BMW, and Toyota are all clamoring to see who can register the name first.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (sovsgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sovsgti* »_It's interesting that in this post and the one you referenced that as soon as someone fired back at him, he disappears!! Oh well.


You know what, these threads are not a big smearfest like leftlanenews. Sure I could act like a child and get real ugly but I'm a grown adult and I'm not. Anybody who reads my posts knows I'm very opinionated, they would have also learned an enormous amount about the Eos along the way which is why we are here (not that I'm the only guy contributing, or the most knowledgeable...I know I'm not). Some will like me, some will not, just like in real life and I'm fine with that. Demonstrating restraint is not "disappearing". 
There's an alarming amount of information about the Eos archived in these threads. If you've been in the Eos forums since day 1 like me, you can see the integrity fading as we are approaching official launch time. lazy people who don't care to read, or do any original research stumble in posting the same photoshop in 6 threads at a time, or asking questions that have been explored in detail many times right at your fingertips. It just makes it harder for everyone to find useful information when somebody starts a new thread that says "I saw an Eos today" and inside it says "and it was cool". Hey thanks for being a jackäss and cluttering up the threads.


----------



## mtbscottie (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_
but I'm a grown adult and I'm not.

What?


_Quote »_ If you've been in the Eos forums since day 1 like me, you can see the integrity fading as we are approaching official launch time. lazy people who don't care to read, or do any original research stumble in posting the same photoshop in 6 threads at a time, or asking questions that have been explored in detail many times right at your fingertips. It just makes it harder for everyone to find useful information when somebody starts a new thread that says "I saw an Eos today" and inside it says "and it was cool". Hey thanks for being a jackäss and cluttering up the threads.









I thought this was a discussion group, maybe I'm wrong. It's hillarious to see you cry over the fact that someone refers to a color offering by the wrong way, and even more hillarious seeing you get a hard-on over DSG.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (mtbscottie)*

You know what Scottie, its just time to shut it and move on.


----------



## Heinrich (Jul 14, 1999)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (Jpics)*

JPICS,
How much adjusted market value will Greenbrier VW be putting on the EOS only to discount it off so that the uninformed public will think they are getting a deal?
--:>A once loyal customer who won't be returning there for my 3RD VW or Audi
bye


----------



## snb3 (Oct 9, 2000)

I find the Sport or Lux pack to be a bit stiff for almost $4k. I think smaller wheels might be better long term for a vert & suspension could be upgraded later and I'd rather do without the rest except the seats.
For those who know, are the seats itself different for the 3 trims or is it just different seat covers? From the photos, it appears to be only the covers.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (snb3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snb3* »_I find the Sport or Lux pack to be a bit stiff for almost $4k. I think smaller wheels might be better long term for a vert & suspension could be upgraded later and I'd rather do without the rest except the seats.
For those who know, are the seats itself different for the 3 trims or is it just different seat covers? From the photos, it appears to be only the covers.

As always, the price of the packages vs the content is a personal value thing. I think it's worth what you pay, but some others won't.
The seats in the sport package appear to be the same ones that are used in the Passat sport package. The other two look basically the same, just the covers.


----------



## Platypus65 (Aug 16, 2006)

Any idea when the EOS will start showing up in USA dealerships for sale?


----------



## DANBURY VW-PASSAT (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: (Platypus65)*

The port relaese date is 8*21*06- thats what i have been told for the port and my area rep,,,


----------



## Platypus65 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thank you Danbury!


----------



## snb3 (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
As always, the price of the packages vs the content is a personal value thing. I think it's worth what you pay, but some others won't.
The seats in the sport package appear to be the same ones that are used in the Passat sport package. The other two look basically the same, just the covers.









THANKS FOR THE 411!
but a bit confused. do you mean all are the same w/ different covers or the Sport different from the other 2?


----------



## fleuger99 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (lg47904)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lg47904* »_I posted that somewhere else but it might fit better here.
The dealer in West Hartford CT is guessing that the money factor will be at least as bad as the Rabbit right now (equivalent to 7.6% if I remember correctly). The residual value is usually pretty constant for VW models (I looked at GTI, Rabbit and Passat and they were barely 1% apart from each other)). I used a lease calculator tool with an MSRP of 32K and used the MF and residual value of the rabbit for 15K miles per year and no money down. It came out to a crazy $600 per month I remember (6% tax). The money factor makes the whole difference. At that price you are better off buying than leasing. The delaer joked that right now you can lease a 30K Passat or a 20K Rabbit for the same price.... If we are lucky we might see in Febr-March a pre-summer special lease from VW on the Eos. Even in winter, the car will still be too new for that and late spring will be hot Cabriolet season so.... 
Let's hope for the best. 
*Anyone get their hand on the official money factor at launch, please let us know.*
Greg
. 

Greg,
My VW dealer told me that whenever VW launches a new model, the first few months the lease rates and finance rates are high. Then, the numbers come down into more competitive ranges.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (snb3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snb3* »_
THANKS FOR THE 411!
but a bit confused. do you mean all are the same w/ different covers or the Sport different from the other 2?

The sports are different.


----------



## snb3 (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
The sports are different.

Sucks! I take the photos are of leather sport seats?
Oops, the photos look the same. I guess the sports are firmer but visually similar with different covers?


----------



## snb3 (Oct 9, 2000)

I guess Im gonna have to wait and see for myself


----------



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (Platypus65)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Platypus65* »_Any idea when the EOS will start showing up in USA dealerships for sale?

Late this month, I already have invoices on 2 of them


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (snb3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snb3* »_I guess Im gonna have to wait and see for myself

I think if you check out the sport seats in the Passat, you'll be seeing the same seats.


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Estimating delivery*

Once a serial number is assigned how long does it take for the vehicle to get from the factory to the U.S. and then how long to get from the port of entry to your dealership? I note reference to receiving invoices before the car is delivered. When are invoices sent to the dealer - only after the car arrives in the U.S.?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Estimating delivery (northvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *northvw* »_Once a serial number is assigned how long does it take for the vehicle to get from the factory to the U.S. and then how long to get from the port of entry to your dealership? I note reference to receiving invoices before the car is delivered. When are invoices sent to the dealer - only after the car arrives in the U.S.?

Well.....as an example, one that I have inbound right now was built on 7/31, ship loaded on 8/12, and is still at sea. It's ETA to arrive at the port is on 8/22, and be released to the carrier on 9/12, then arrive here the week of 9/18. The ETA's can still change, and this is only one car that is coming to my dealership. Different cars and regions will be different. But, it gives you an idea....


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Estimating delivery (TURBO PAUL)*

Thanks. I'm curious why such a time lag between the time the car reaches the port and when it is released to the carrier. Do cars that have to travel to more distant dealers inland get released earlier?


----------



## dqcvdtpda (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Estimating delivery (TURBO PAUL)*

Turbo,
Since I've actually gotta VIN, would you mind taking a look at my estimated timeframe? I think there'd be a lot of people interested from SoCal, since I'm in the first batch.
WVWBA71F57V005628
Also...what is the COMM after the VIN? Mine says V68894.
Thanks!!!


----------



## NaustinJ (May 19, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (Jpics)*

There is a little dip in the headliner of rear seats. Any idea what this is for?


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (NaustinJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NaustinJ* »_There is a little dip in the headliner of rear seats. Any idea what this is for?


I think that is where you place the dipstick.


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (Jpics)*

I know this question was asked on another thread but I never saw the answer. Has the sport suspension been dropped from the Sport package on the Eos or is VW just not showing it on the window sticker in the options area? USCVWFAN posted a picture of the window sticker on an Eos w/sport package and tonight I saw an Eos w/Sport package locally and its window sticker did not show the sport suspension either. What Gives????????


----------



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (cb391)*

all you get with the "sport package" suspensions wise is firmer struts, it is not lowered.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (Jpics)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jpics* »_all you get with the "sport package" suspensions wise is firmer struts, it is not lowered.

The sport suspension is more than just struts. Jamies' first drive impression of the Eos had a small piece about the sport suspension, it reads exactly...
"The Eos also has the distinction of being brought over to the U.S. market with the same ride height as the German-specification model. Further, the optional Sport Package includes stiffer shocks and springs and increased rollbar diameter front and rear, identical to the European Eos models. Kudos to VW for bringing it over intact and resisting the urge to dilute the original formula."
http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...age=2

Also, if you configure an Eos on the German website, the ride height conforms to the UK website specifications, which is...sport suspension with 17" wheels is lowered 15mm, sport suspension with 18" rims is not lowered. 




_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 8:26 PM 8-27-2006_


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Estimating delivery (dqcvdtpda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dqcvdtpda* »_Turbo,
Since I've actually gotta VIN, would you mind taking a look at my estimated timeframe? I think there'd be a lot of people interested from SoCal, since I'm in the first batch.
WVWBA71F57V005628
Also...what is the COMM after the VIN? Mine says V68894.
Thanks!!!
















Sorry about the delay, I haven't checked though here in a while. It seemed all it was was a bash Wolfsburger thread....








Anyways, your car is at the port, it's 'Dealer Delivery' ETA is the week of 9/18. 
The Commission # is a tracking # assigned when the car is ordered. The VIN is not assigned till much later.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Estimating delivery (northvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *northvw* »_Thanks. I'm curious why such a time lag between the time the car reaches the port and when it is released to the carrier. Do cars that have to travel to more distant dealers inland get released earlier?

We don't know the answers to such things, and the dates do sometimes change, as the first set of dates are just the ordering system assigning dates. They are like averages, but the reality can be different. And they may be checking these cars more carefully at the port before sending them out, to try to assure less problems, since they are new......?


----------



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Estimating delivery (TURBO PAUL)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jeffgingras (Dec 18, 2000)

*Vehicle locate (TURBO PAUL)*

Paul,
I was wondering if you could do a locate for me. Generally, I am looking for any white/beige/sport package/2.0T/DSG Eos being delivered to or already in Colorado. Specifically one that may be marked as sold that also includes park distance control. Thanks in advance!
Jeff


----------



## Ragtop Kat (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: Estimating delivery (TURBO PAUL)*

No matter how great the DSG may be I still want a manual! I'm looking for Eismeer Blue, Moonrock gray w/sport package. Are there *any* manuals showing up on incoming inventories?


----------



## GLiChXP (Jul 30, 2006)

*Looking for specific car*

Silver esence with moonrock gray interior BASE package with DSG
(non sport non lux package)


----------



## Grill (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: Looking for specific car (GLiChXP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLiChXP* »_Silver esence with moonrock gray interior BASE package with DSG
(non sport non lux package)

In stock with upgraded audio ($550). Bit of a drive though...


----------



## ElkhornVDub (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Looking for specific car (GLiChXP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLiChXP* »_Silver esence with moonrock gray interior BASE package with DSG
(non sport non lux package)

1 in Linden, NJ
1 in Hicksville, NY
1 in Watertown, NY
That's it.


----------



## ElkhornVDub (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Estimating delivery (Ragtop Kat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ragtop Kat* »_No matter how great the DSG may be I still want a manual! I'm looking for Eismeer Blue, Moonrock gray w/sport package. Are there *any* manuals showing up on incoming inventories?

There's only one that I see in your area:
Hyannis, MA 02601
Eismeer Blue, Gray sport. Park distance control as well. It's at the port. There was another one, but it's marked SOLD.


----------



## Ragtop Kat (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: Estimating delivery (ElkhornVDub)*

Thanks for responding so quickly I really do appreciate it. Since I do have an order in, where is the one that is marked as "SOLD" going?


_Modified by Ragtop Kat at 1:19 PM 9-4-2006_


----------



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Estimating delivery (Ragtop Kat)*

came in to work to find another 4 EOS.


----------



## JustinW (Aug 8, 2003)

What's the common knowledge re: the availability of manual trannys? One local dealer basically said 2007, tho he was unclear about any specifics. Are any real numbers of manuals coming in now / this Fall?


----------



## ElkhornVDub (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (JustinW)*

Dealers can order what they want, from what I know. From those I talked with so far, it's looking like the majority are looking at automatics. The demographics seem to be late 40-60's, some male, but mostly female. Automatics will probably be ordered, as they are more dealer trade-able. Manuals might be tough to come by. 
I just searched the midwest, and there's about a dozen of the base config ordered. That's not many when you consider how many states and dealers that encompasses (WI, IL, MN, IA, MO, OH, IN, MI, and probably a couple more...)
If you're looking for a manual in a certain color, with a certain interior, with a certain package, you might come up empty-handed. I'd recommend ordering the car - production volume vs. demand will be low, so put your order in, and in 3 months, enjoy the ride!


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (ElkhornVDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElkhornVDub* »_ The demographics seem to be late 40-60's, some male, but mostly female. 


That's an interesting point for the sales people here. What is the age, gender, occupation, etc. of the Eos buyer?


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

I was just informed by a salesman in our local VW dealership that my EOS got a week of production (week 49). This is not 100% sure, there could be a change but in 10 days he will give the final week.
I asked him if I can add the Thermo-insulating windshield and he told me that it is not possible at this point. Is it true or is he too lazy to bother?


----------



## voiture (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: Moonrock Gray question*

Can anyone inform us of the color of the carpeting in a Moonrock Gray interior and the color of the side door panels. Is it black or Gray?
Thanks


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

From the pictures on the first page of this post
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
The carpet and top and bottom side pannels are black. Maybe someone that has seen it in person can comment.
Mine is "Cornsilk Beige" so I can't comment from personal experience


----------



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: Sport package, 18", no beige, please?*

Ay dealer on the East coast, preferrably the Northeast, would you please let me know the following?
2.0T DSG
White, Silver, Red
Grey or black leather interior (absolutely no beige)
White with grey is preferred, but will accept others.
Sport package
18" wheels
I know there are no Dynaudio cars with Sport yet. Wanted but will accept without.
Don't care either way about Nav. Will take if that helps.


----------



## Ragtop Kat (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: Sport package, 18", no beige, please? (notawagon)*

I saw a red w/black yesterday at Trend Motors in Rockaway NJ. It's a sport package, but I think it had the 17" wheels.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Sport package, 18", no beige, please? (Ragtop Kat)*

Isn't tomorrow the official US launch date for the Eos? anybody know when you can build one on the VW.com website?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Vehicle locate (jeffgingras)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeffgingras* »_Paul,
I was wondering if you could do a locate for me. Generally, I am looking for any white/beige/sport package/2.0T/DSG Eos being delivered to or already in Colorado. Specifically one that may be marked as sold that also includes park distance control. Thanks in advance!
Jeff

There are 5 cars like that in CO. None are marked sold. The dealers are Elk Mountain Motors, Gebhardt Automotive, Osborn Automotive, and Team Volkswagen. The one for Tynan's Volkswagen is at Center Stock, due to them the week of 9/18.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Sport package, 18", no beige, please? (notawagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notawagon* »_Ay dealer on the East coast, preferrably the Northeast, would you please let me know the following?
2.0T DSG
White, Silver, Red
Grey or black leather interior (absolutely no beige)
White with grey is preferred, but will accept others.
Sport package
18" wheels
I know there are no Dynaudio cars with Sport yet. Wanted but will accept without.
Don't care either way about Nav. Will take if that helps.

OK, configured like this:
2007 
EOS 2.0T AUTO 
PAPRIKA RED 
BLACK LEATHER 
SPORT PACKAGE 
There are cars at Sunrise Volkswagen in NY, G/C Volkswagen in NY, Curran Volkswagen in CT, South Shore Volkswagen in MA, Minuteman Volkswagen in MA, Colonial Volkswagen in MA, Lewis Motors in VT, Koeppel Volkswagen in NY, Martin Nemer Volkswagen in NY, East Coast Volkswagen in NJ, Trend Motors in NJ, and Shrewsbury Motors in NJ.
There are more at the port for Donaldson's in NY and Volkswagen of West Hartford in CT. 
This is the only available combo that you requested, the few other combos are coming as sold cars only at this time.


----------



## wonder (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Estimating delivery (TURBO PAUL)*

My wife is smitten by this car but she will only have the color combo,iceland gray/black with sport and park distance control. The park distance control is not a deal breaker. We are in SE Virginia. Any chance of finding one? Our dealer is more interested in selling the thunder blue he has on the lot and seems less than enthusiastic about finding her the combo she wants. help!!



_Modified by wonder at 1:14 PM 9-8-2006_


----------



## Mr.F1 Fan (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Estimating delivery (TURBO PAUL)*

Turbo,
Thanks for helping everyone out. I wish, as a whole, more cars salespeople were as knowledgeable about their trade.
We have put a deposit on a Silver Eoswith black interior\Luxury package\Nav\parking. We have been told it has a commission number and is at the port, due to be delivered at the week of the 11th(Sept). 
My wife, it's her car, is busting at the seams. We drive by the PDI lot and the dealership EVERY FREAKIN NIGHT! I need this to end. 
How close to on time are things arriving at this point. Being that it is at the port already, does that bode well for being delivered as planned next week?
Thanks for your input.

























_Modified by Mr.F1 Fan at 6:46 PM 9-7-2006_


----------



## flyboy104g (May 3, 2005)

I want to buy an EOS for my wife in May 2007.
We want the 2.0T, Automatic, Leather, Electric Seat(s), Park Distance Control AND BiXenon.
Will that be possible?
Thanks


----------



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: Sport package, 18", no beige, please? (TURBO PAUL)*

Hey, Turbo Paul. You have been most helpful and positive and have given me hope.
I think I have good news. I believe "my" Eos has finally been freed of the logjamb and will start to move down the assembly line.
Would you please check on the status of Comm Number: W23816.
Please again provide your best-guess ETA.
Also, how frequently do they provide status updates?


----------



## jeffgingras (Dec 18, 2000)

*Re: Vehicle locate (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeffgingras* »_
Paul,
I was wondering if you could do a locate for me. Generally, I am looking for any white/beige/sport package/2.0T/DSG Eos being delivered to or already in Colorado. Specifically one that may be marked as sold that also includes park distance control. Thanks in advance!
Jeff 


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
There are 5 cars like that in CO. None are marked sold. The dealers are Elk Mountain Motors, Gebhardt Automotive, Osborn Automotive, and Team Volkswagen. The one for Tynan's Volkswagen is at Center Stock, due to them the week of 9/18. 

Thanks so much, Paul! Any of those 5 cars equipped with PDC by chance?


_Modified by jeffgingras at 10:19 AM 9-8-2006_


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Estimating delivery (wonder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wonder* »_My wife is smitten by this car but she will only have the above color combo with sport and park distance control. The park distance control is not a deal breaker. We are in SE Virginia. Any chance of finding one? Our dealer is more interested in selling the thunder blue he has on the lot and seems less than enthusiastic about finding her the combo she wants. help!!


I assume you mean the Paprika Red w/ black, DSG, Sport Pkg, and Park Dist?
Our friend here Jpics has one at Greenbrier Volkswagen, and there's also one at the port going to Bill Britt Volkswagen.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Estimating delivery (Mr.F1 Fan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.F1 Fan* »_Turbo,
Thanks for helping everyone out. I wish, as a whole, more cars salespeople were as knowledgeable about their trade.
We have put a deposit on a Silver Eoswith black interior\Luxury package\Nav\parking. We have been told it has a commission number and is at the port, due to be delivered at the week of the 11th(Sept). 
My wife, it's her car, is busting at the seams. We drive by the PDI lot and the dealership EVERY FREAKIN NIGHT! I need this to end. 
How close to on time are things arriving at this point. Being that it is at the port already, does that bode well for being delivered as planned next week?
Thanks for your input.
























Is it from Stohlman Volkswagen? It's at the port, but since it's marked 'sold', I can't open the details page to see the current status. I can see the 'ETA Next Status' date, which is 9/4/06, so the car should be about to leave the port. It does look like next week from what I can see. Just don't tell your wife I said that, just in case it's longer, I don't want to get in trouble with her!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (flyboy104g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flyboy104g* »_I want to buy an EOS for my wife in May 2007.
We want the 2.0T, Automatic, Leather, Electric Seat(s), Park Distance Control AND BiXenon.
Will that be possible?
Thanks

No, as BiXenon is not an option on the 2.0T, only the 3.2. At least at this time. There is nothing I have heard to change that, though of course VW can if they want.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Sport package, 18", no beige, please? (notawagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notawagon* »_Hey, Turbo Paul. You have been most helpful and positive and have given me hope.
I think I have good news. I believe "my" Eos has finally been freed of the logjamb and will start to move down the assembly line.
Would you please check on the status of Comm Number: W23816.
Please again provide your best-guess ETA.
Also, how frequently do they provide status updates?

At this point, still in 'Factory Order Bank' status, so no 'ETA Next Status' showing yet. I couldn't guess at any different dates at this point. 
Updates happen every day, but not every order shows any changes. I can't see any info on your sold order, so we have to wait till the next status appears.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Vehicle locate (jeffgingras)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeffgingras* »_
Thanks so much, Paul! Any of those 5 cars equipped with PDC by chance?


No, all are Sport Pkg only, no other options.


----------



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Estimating delivery (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
I assume you mean the Paprika Red w/ black, DSG, Sport Pkg, and Park Dist?
Our friend here Jpics has one at Greenbrier Volkswagen, and there's also one at the port going to Bill Britt Volkswagen.









I am on it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Estimating delivery (wonder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wonder* »_My wife is smitten by this car but she will only have the above color combo with sport and park distance control. The park distance control is not a deal breaker. We are in SE Virginia. Any chance of finding one? Our dealer is more interested in selling the thunder blue he has on the lot and seems less than enthusiastic about finding her the combo she wants. help!!


what dealer did you go to and who did you talk to?


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL) Eismeer with mrgrey, Lux, dynaudio, and sensors*

Thanks for the responses on the "other thread." Your locate skills are excellent. You found my car as one of those identified. As you state it is in Production Stock. However, the printout provided me also states Actual Production Week 34/2006 08/28/2006. That is why I assumed it was already built. Was I being optomistic?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL) Eismeer with mrgrey, Lux, dynaudio, and sensors (northvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *northvw* »_Thanks for the responses on the "other thread." Your locate skills are excellent. You found my car as one of those identified. As you state it is in Production Stock. However, the printout provided me also states Actual Production Week 34/2006 08/28/2006. That is why I assumed it was already built. Was I being optomistic?

There must have been a delay, if they sent you a new copy, you should see a new date. Since the car is marked 'sold', I can not open the detail page that you have in your hands, as it contains customer info, so your privacy is protected. Only the selling dealer can open that page.


----------



## Hotmoose (Aug 31, 2006)

Paul can you locate cars in Canada as well. My car is suppose to arrive today, but no news yet. I dont have the order number, but I live in quebec city, Canada. Can you help.


----------



## Mr.F1 Fan (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Estimating delivery (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
Is it from Stohlman Volkswagen? It's at the port, but since it's marked 'sold', I can't open the details page to see the current status. I can see the 'ETA Next Status' date, which is 9/4/06, so the car should be about to leave the port. It does look like next week from what I can see. Just don't tell your wife I said that, just in case it's longer, I don't want to get in trouble with her!









It is Paul, and I thank you profusely for looking into it for me. I know it's a hike, but next VW I will make the effort to contact you. I truely appreciate the info. I will keep it to myself!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Hotmoose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hotmoose* »_Paul can you locate cars in Canada as well. My car is suppose to arrive today, but no news yet. I dont have the order number, but I live in quebec city, Canada. Can you help. 

Sorry, no. I only have access to VWoA.


----------



## chatcher (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi all.  I just registered here, but have been lurking for a week or so.
I just ordered a Silver Essence/Moonrock Gray 2.0T DSG with Sport Package. The salesman at my dealer claims it should only take 6-8 weeks to get it, but after reading here and elsewhere, that seems very optimistic to me. But then I am a bit ignorant of the ordering process. Assuming the car was ordered today, what is the normal sequence of events? Are cars built as orders are entered by dealers, or are there cars already built that are stockpiled somewhere?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (chatcher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chatcher* »_Hi all. I just registered here, but have been lurking for a week or so.
I just ordered a Silver Essence/Moonrock Gray 2.0T DSG with Sport Package. The salesman at my dealer claims it should only take 6-8 weeks to get it, but after reading here and elsewhere, that seems very optimistic to me. But then I am a bit ignorant of the ordering process. Assuming the car was ordered today, what is the normal sequence of events? Are cars built as orders are entered by dealers, or are there cars already built that are stockpiled somewhere?


There are cars that VW has to give out to the dealers, that's how I got my first four assigned Eos'. But most customer orders don't happen to match those, so they are entered by the dealers as orders in the system.
If your car is truly being ordered, and not just a car that was already coming, it will take about 3 months. I just ordered one yesterday for a customer, and it went straight to 'Factory Order' status (which almost never happens that fast), and today the ETA for dealer delivery is listed as week of 12/25/06. That's 3.5 months. 
I don't know when you ordered yours, but there is no order in the system showing that matches your description for Kentucky.


----------



## chatcher (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_...I don't know when you ordered yours, but there is no order in the system showing that matches your description for Kentucky.

I appreciate the information. I was expecting more like 3 months also. I am working with a dealer in West Virginia.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (chatcher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chatcher* »_
I appreciate the information. I was expecting more like 3 months also. I am working with a dealer in West Virginia.


How long ago did you place the order? Star Motor has a base Silver on order, there are no other Silvers for WV.


----------



## chatcher (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (TURBO PAUL)*

I placed the order yesterday afternoon at Moses VW in Barboursville WV, and the salesman thought he could "probably" get the order entered the same day. One of the reasons I asked about the normal ordering process was to get an idea of what to expect from my dealer. Hopefully they'll get the order entered within a day or two and I'll be able to get a better idea of when to expect delivery. If I wanted to make sure the order is entered, would it be fair of me to ask the salesman for a "commission number"? Is that something he should get as soon as the order is in?
Again, thanks for your help, Paul. I think you're going above and beyond what is expected.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (chatcher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chatcher* »_I placed the order yesterday afternoon at Moses VW in Barboursville WV, and the salesman thought he could "probably" get the order entered the same day. One of the reasons I asked about the normal ordering process was to get an idea of what to expect from my dealer. Hopefully they'll get the order entered within a day or two and I'll be able to get a better idea of when to expect delivery. If I wanted to make sure the order is entered, would it be fair of me to ask the salesman for a "commission number"? Is that something he should get as soon as the order is in?
Again, thanks for your help, Paul. I think you're going above and beyond what is expected.


You are welcome.
Yes, as soon as we place an order in the system, we get a Commission Number. That is the order tracking #. It may take up to a week or so to get all the ETA dates for your order, so you have some idea of 'Estimated' arrival date.








When the order is first placed, it typically goes to the dealers 'I.S. Order Bank' status. The next status is 'Factory Order Bank', at which time it is now an accepted factory order, which on a sold order usually happens in a few days. Then it is viewable on the locator system.


----------



## Turbocrazy (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (TURBO PAUL)*

Hey TURBO PAUL! Would you mind looking up the Eos I have ordered? It is through Circle Imports of Long Beach, CA. It should be a manual silver essence with black interior, sport package, dynaudio, and Samarkand's. Thanks!


_Modified by Turbocrazy at 7:56 PM 9-9-2006_


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (Turbocrazy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbocrazy* »_Hey TURBO PAUL! Would you mind looking up the Eos I have ordered? It is through Circle Imports of Long Beach, CA. It should be a manual silver essence with black interior, sport package, dynaudio, and Samarkand's. Thanks!

It's on the way!
*Order Configuration 

Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V2 EOS 2.0T MANUAL 
Exterior Color: 5H5H SILVER ESSENCE 
Interior Color: TW BLACK LEATHER 
Options: 9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
PSA 18 INCH ALLOY WHEEL PACKAGE 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE 

Comm #
W21032

VIN  
WVWCA71F37V011108 
Status
Intransit From Factory *
It's 'ETA Next Status' is 10/16/2006. Since it is marked as 'sold', I can't open the details page. But the next status should be 'Port Stock', so that means the car should be arriving at the port around 10/16/06. 
Sounds like a hot car with the 6M!


----------



## Turbocrazy (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (TURBO PAUL)*

Oh wow! Thank you so much for looking that up. I am so excited to get this car!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (Turbocrazy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbocrazy* »_Oh wow! Thank you so much for looking that up. I am so excited to get this car! 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (TURBO PAUL)*

I'm a bit confused about the 3.2 version. According to the pricing sheet it says the following:
3.2L 3.2I VR6 250 HP Then it says Transmission DSG-6 Speed Automatic with Tiptronic (SOP WK36)
Then further down the sheet it says Sport Package (with Tiptronic controls for DSG Automatic) this is another 650.00. Does that mean paddles on the steering wheel to work the DSG are only available if you order the Sport Package? Or does it come standard with the Paddles on the steering wheel on the V6 model?


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

^ I'm pretty sure you only get the paddles with the sport package. Otherwise you can manually shift with the gear lever.


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*

Hmmm I wonder then is it worth an extra $650.00 just to get the paddles? I really don't need the bigger tires or stiffer suspension. Plus I really like the wood look more then the aluminum.


----------



## chatcher (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (ehdg eos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ehdg eos* »_Hmmm I wonder then is it worth an extra $650.00 just to get the paddles? I really don't need the bigger tires or stiffer suspension. Plus I really like the wood look more then the aluminum. 

The Sport Package is $200 more than the Luxury Package, and both include the same size wheels and tires (both have 17", but different styles) standard. You can get 18" on the Sport for an extra $400, so maybe that's where your $650 figure comes from. I haven't seen any definitive information about the Sport suspension, some say it's stiffer, and some say it's 15mm lower.
EDIT: I now see you were talking about the V6 Sport package where the choice of the 18" wheels isn't optional - sorry!



_Modified by chatcher at 9:08 AM 9-10-2006_


----------



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (chatcher)*

it is NOT lower just stiffer


----------



## ElkhornVDub (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (Jpics)*

There must be a TON of sold orders in VW's system. Our only available EOS 'spot' in the system was just pushed back a month. No dates, either - it wasn't picked up to be built. 
From us here in the north, we're getting some disappointed people at the dealership, expecting dozens of Eos's to be available. Patience would be the key, and realizing that VW has a hot car on their hands. It might take 3-5 months, but you'll get the car you want by ordering.
Heck, if you want a Honda Fit up here, in a particular color, people are waiting 9 months. Ouch!


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (ehdg eos)*

I agree with you about the wood look. Sorry, but to me the aluminum just looks cheap.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (northvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *northvw* »_I agree with you about the wood look. Sorry, but to me the aluminum just looks cheap.

Although brushed aluminum might be interpreted as cheap looking, like someones generic digital camera or Wal-mart dvd player, there's just been so much fake wood used in so many cars for so long that even when its real...like the Eos or the new BMW 3 series, it looks cheap and fake too. Wood really has to be outstanding...like the light colored birdseye maple in a Lexus SC430 before it looks nice and you don't wonder if its real or plastic.. Plus that thin wood veneer is gonna dry, shrink and crack in the harsh environment of a car. Natural products like wood and leather simply don't hold up very well in demanding environments like a car's interior. If you plan on keeping your car for a while, I think you'll be much better served with metal trim. Sure, VW could have picked a better looking metal, something more sophisticated than simple brushed aluminum. Perhaps something, R32ish?


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

I gotta say I actually love the look of the aluminum in the Eos. IMO it looks better then either wood (from the Eos) or the aluminum from the R32. But then, that's just my opinion.


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re:  (BigFoot-74205)*

Curious will VW change the EOS ignition soon and make it like the Passat? In the Passat you just put it in and don't have to turn the key curious if they will do this with the EOS shortly. Has anyone heard anything on this possibly happening?


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (ehdg eos)*

Have to agree that patterned aluminum is a big step up form the flat aluminum in the EOS. I like Mercedes method of just letting you order wood trim as a separate option rather than linking it to a package.


----------



## Mr.F1 Fan (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Estimating delivery (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
Is it from Stohlman Volkswagen? It's at the port, but since it's marked 'sold', I can't open the details page to see the current status. I can see the 'ETA Next Status' date, which is 9/4/06, so the car should be about to leave the port. It does look like next week from what I can see. Just don't tell your wife I said that, just in case it's longer, I don't want to get in trouble with her!









Turbo,
I spoke with my dealer this past Friday (8th Sept) and they now are saying it is week of the 18th after having told me it would be the week of the 11th at the latest. Are they just telling me that so they will leave me alone, or is there anyway they can tell in the system it has been delayed from their original date, "The week of the 11th." Will they actually know when it has left the port and is in transit to the dealer, or does it just show up? Do you have the ability to look it up and know if it has left yet or not? The whole thing seems rather random to me. Everything seems to be according to specific dates until it is sitting at the port, then it can vary by weeks/moths? 
Any input or info would be greatly appreciated. My wife just seems bummed







every time we talk to them, expecting to hear again it will be yet another week.




































Thanks again, at least I know who I CAN trust!


----------



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: Sport package, 18", no beige, please? (TURBO PAUL)*

Good morning, Turbo.
Sorry to ask again, but seeing other people starting to get their 18"/Sport package/Dynaudio cars before me is frustrating, especially the guy who is getting a 6M by mid/late October.
I'm sure you made him very happy with your update.
Would you please check on "my" W23816 again?
Thanks very much.


----------



## JustinW (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (TURBO PAUL)*

Ok, if we are seeing 
It's on the way!
Order Configuration
Model Year: 2007
Model: 1F77V2 EOS 2.0T MANUAL 
manual tranny versions coming in that have been ordered, does that also mean that there are some others coming in as well (regular dealer stock)? Or are manuals still an order-only situation for now?
cheers,
Justin


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (ElkhornVDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElkhornVDub* »_There must be a TON of sold orders in VW's system. Our only available EOS 'spot' in the system was just pushed back a month. No dates, either - it wasn't picked up to be built. 
From us here in the north, we're getting some disappointed people at the dealership, expecting dozens of Eos's to be available. Patience would be the key, and realizing that VW has a hot car on their hands. It might take 3-5 months, but you'll get the car you want by ordering.
Heck, if you want a Honda Fit up here, in a particular color, people are waiting 9 months. Ouch!

Yeah, and I placed a sold order in on Friday, and it went staight to 'Production Stock' status, and got early Sept build dates.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (ehdg eos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ehdg eos* »_Curious will VW change the EOS ignition soon and make it like the Passat? In the Passat you just put it in and don't have to turn the key curious if they will do this with the EOS shortly. Has anyone heard anything on this possibly happening?

I doubt it, as that's also a dash change. Since the car came out over a year later, they would have just done it from the start.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Estimating delivery (Mr.F1 Fan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.F1 Fan* »_
Turbo,
I spoke with my dealer this past Friday (8th Sept) and they now are saying it is week of the 18th after having told me it would be the week of the 11th at the latest. Are they just telling me that so they will leave me alone, or is there anyway they can tell in the system it has been delayed from their original date, "The week of the 11th." Will they actually know when it has left the port and is in transit to the dealer, or does it just show up? Do you have the ability to look it up and know if it has left yet or not? The whole thing seems rather random to me. Everything seems to be according to specific dates until it is sitting at the port, then it can vary by weeks/moths? 
Any input or info would be greatly appreciated. My wife just seems bummed







every time we talk to them, expecting to hear again it will be yet another week.




































Thanks again, at least I know who I CAN trust!









Well, the part that most dealers don't remind customers of enough is that the dates are not guaranteed. They are ETA, the key letter being E for estimate. The dates can and do change all the time. I looked up your car, and the date that I can see, the 'ETA Next Status' date, is still show as 9/4/06, so I can't help you figure out what's up. Sorry, but hopefully the car will not be delayed long. The dealer will probably not know the car is on the way before it arrives, as by the timethe system is updated to reflect the car in tansit, the car has arrived, since like you in VA, we are so close to the port, that it's just a matter of hours from the port to the dealer. 
Console your wife with the fact that the delays are a part of VW carefully going over these cars to make sure that they are right, before shipping out to the dealers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Sport package, 18", no beige, please? (notawagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notawagon* »_Good morning, Turbo.
Sorry to ask again, but seeing other people starting to get their 18"/Sport package/Dynaudio cars before me is frustrating, especially the guy who is getting a 6M by mid/late October.
I'm sure you made him very happy with your update.
Would you please check on "my" W23816 again?
Thanks very much.

Sorry but still in 'Factory Order Bank' status, the 'ETA Next Status' date is 09/29/2006, so should be built by then. 
Remember that it's not just when your car was ordered, but what combonation of options you asked for. A shortage or delay of a feature or color or interior can cause a car to be pushed back in line till that delay is passed. Not saying that the case here, just that it might be.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (JustinW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinW* »_Ok, if we are seeing 
It's on the way!
Order Configuration
Model Year: 2007
Model: 1F77V2 EOS 2.0T MANUAL 
manual tranny versions coming in that have been ordered, does that also mean that there are some others coming in as well (regular dealer stock)? Or are manuals still an order-only situation for now?
cheers,
Justin


There are about 50 or so manuals in the system with VIN #, and only about 20-25% are sold cars, the rest are just dealer stock.


----------



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: Sport package, 18", no beige, please? (TURBO PAUL)*

Thanks Turbo. You are a credit to your dealership, VWvortex, this forum, and VW, and you are obviously underpaid.
I won't bother you again for an update until 9/30.


----------



## wonder (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Estimating delivery (TURBO PAUL)*

Turbo, sorry about the confusion. I had posted on a different thread and when I copied to the new thread forgot to mention the color; island gray/ black, sport, parktronic. My dealer indicates that there is only one such car in country, possibly Grubbers, but whenever we go there they only want to sell us whichever car they have on the lot. We thought we had an order in but they are unable to give us any kind of comm # etc or eta. They were real quick to take my $500 but I am about to go elsewhere.


----------



## wonder (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Estimating delivery (Jpics)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jpics* »_
what dealer did you go to and who did you talk to?
 we went to Casey and they took a deposit on an order for an island gray/black, parktronic, sport. They have zero feedback as to ETA or some kind of # by which to track the order. I really doubt the order was made but my wife is a bit more patient so we will see.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Estimating delivery (wonder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wonder* »_Turbo, sorry about the confusion. I had posted on a different thread and when I copied to the new thread forgot to mention the color; island gray/ black, sport, parktronic. My dealer indicates that there is only one such car in country, possibly Grubbers, but whenever we go there they only want to sell us whichever car they have on the lot. We thought we had an order in but they are unable to give us any kind of comm # etc or eta. They were real quick to take my $500 but I am about to go elsewhere.
we went to Casey and they took a deposit on an order for an island gray/black, parktronic, sport. They have zero feedback as to ETA or some kind of # by which to track the order. I really doubt the order was made but my wife is a bit more patient so we will see.


Sorry, but there is no car on order like that in the entire East Coast, except one, and it's sold, has Navi, and coming here to this dealership. It's the only one.....
The closest available one is going to Colorado. 
If your dealer ordered one, it would show, and my resent orders have gone straight to the factory, just did one on Friday for a customer in Maryland, that's getting built in early October.


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Estimating delivery (TURBO PAUL)*

Curious about Comm #'s. When are they usually assigned? Also when typically can one get that from their dealer to track the car.
Btw I went back today to add the Sport package to my order. I decided I really wanted the paddles for the DSG so I'm getting the V6 now with the Sport Package, Technolgy Package and Navigational system. 
Tks.


_Modified by ehdg eos at 3:51 PM 9-11-2006_


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Estimating delivery (ehdg eos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ehdg eos* »_Curious about Comm #'s. When are they usually assigned? Also when typically can one get that from their dealer to track the car.
Btw I went back today to add the Sport package to my order. I decided I really wanted the paddles for the DSG so I'm getting the V6 now with the Sport Package, Technolgy Package and Navigational system. 
Tks.


The Comm # is assigned by the system as soon as the order is input. That is the only way to track an order until the car is built and gets it's VIN #. Customers can not track their orders, VW does not have that capability built into the system.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Sport package, 18", no beige, please? (notawagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notawagon* »_Thanks Turbo. You are a credit to your dealership, VWvortex, this forum, and VW, and you are obviously underpaid.
I won't bother you again for an update until 9/30.










Hey, how'd you know I was underpaid?


----------



## Turbocrazy (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: Sport package, 18", no beige, please? (notawagon)*

Hey notawagon,
Just curious...when did you order your Eos? It was very cool to find out that mine would be at port around mid-october (thanks again Turbo; you are very kind to be helping everyone!). But, I did order my car in late May (or about one week after the order guide became available- I can't remember exactly when that was). I've definitely been waiting patiently but it will be worth it; this is going to be the perfect car for me.
Hopefully yours will get here soon. Cheers!











_Modified by Turbocrazy at 3:52 AM 9-12-2006_


----------



## ratchetdu (Sep 12, 2006)

I want an eos in manual, but the dealer said they wouldn't be getting the stick version in the US, but it appears he was wrong... How can i go about locating one and purchasing it? He obviously didn't want to. I live in vegas and tempted to go down to SoCal, only 4 hours away, and get one if available...








I want black uni/black or beige interior, with the sport package, and the upgraded 18's (Samarkand).
Any help would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (ratchetdu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ratchetdu* »_I want an eos in manual, but the dealer said they wouldn't be getting the stick version in the US, but it appears he was wrong... How can i go about locating one and purchasing it? He obviously didn't want to. I live in vegas and tempted to go down to SoCal, only 4 hours away, and get one if available...








I want black uni/black or beige interior, with the sport package, and the upgraded 18's (Samarkand).
Any help would be greatly appreciated... 

The only one going to the Western region is heading to Team Volkswagen of Hayward, CA. It's due there the week of 10/30/06. This is the car:
* Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V2 EOS 2.0T MANUAL 
Exterior Color: A1A1 BLACK 
Interior Color: TW BLACK LEATHER 
Options: PSA 18 INCH ALLOY WHEEL PACKAGE 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE 

Comm  
W26885 
VIN 
WVWCA71F37V010752 
Status
Intransit From Factory *
There are two more same exact equipped cars heading to Jim Ellis Volkswagen of Marietta GA, and Burnsville Volkswagen in Burnsville, MN. 
Gebhardt Automotive in Boulder, CO, has the same car with Dynaudio added on the way. 
That's all for now....


----------



## JustinW (Aug 8, 2003)

Alright, let me push the manual thing further -- what do you see in the mid-Atlantic area? Manual + sport package + dynaudio?
TIA!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (JustinW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinW* »_Alright, let me push the manual thing further -- what do you see in the mid-Atlantic area? Manual + sport package + dynaudio?
TIA!

Easy, only one that's not marked 'Sold' is a CW going to Northeast Volkswagen in Philly. It's not built yet, and is not due to arrive there until the week of 11/06/06.


----------



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: Sport package, 18", no beige, please? (Turbocrazy)*

Hello, turbocrazy. 
I know you are in CA, but the weather here today is spectacular and PERFECT Eos weather. This morning on the way to work it was upper 40s/lower 50s so you would be glad to have heated seats, windshield blocker and MAYBE the rear one. Now it has warmed up and there is no humidity. Like every day for you?
My order has been in place for awhile. I would have to dig to find the exact date. There was a small glitch in the process which caused a delay of probably two weeks. All I can safely say is I'm glad I picked a dealer who knew exactly what he was doing and with a good VW Area Rep.
All VW has to do is clone Turbo Paul. My guy is very good, too, but TP is REALLY good. I'll brag more heavily about my guy when I have a VIN and ETA. Since he knew it would take a long time, he didn't even make me give a deposit. That's a classy professional.
In the meanwhile, I'm cruising around in a burgandy Saturn rental mobile. Does anyone make a bumper sticker yet that says, "my other car is an Eos?"


----------



## Ragtop Kat (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: When will my eos arrive?*

Paul,
You have been so great helping others to to track or locate their Eos, I hope you will be able to assist me too. I have ordered an Eos and am unable to any kind of status or time-line for delivery. The car is an Eismeer Blue with Moonrock Gray, sport package, manual transmission, and park assist. It was ordered in Rockaway NJ.
Thanks


_Modified by Ragtop Kat at 9:13 PM 9-12-2006_


----------



## ratchetdu (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (TURBO PAUL)*

Thanks Turbo, 
I may have to contact that dealer and make a road trip. Taking a side trip through Napa with the top down wouldn't be so bad...
If i was to get it w/o the 18"s, would that open up more options (black/ black or beige, sport package, manual)? 
Also, do all of the dealers have a $4k market demand mark-up, or is that a vegas thing? Is it less elsewhere?
Thanks for your time. It really is appreciated.










_Modified by ratchetdu at 4:13 PM 9-12-2006_


----------



## VEGAS VR6 (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (ratchetdu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ratchetdu* »_Thanks Turbo, 
Also, do all of the dealers have a $4k market demand mark-up, or is that a vegas thing? Is it less elsewhere?
Thanks for your time. It really is appreciated.









_Modified by ratchetdu at 4:13 PM 9-12-2006_

I have a customer looking for the exact same car and we are having a hard time finding one for him. As far as the markup, our dealership is selling all EOS at MSRP.


----------



## chatcher (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
How long ago did you place the order? Star Motor has a base Silver on order, there are no other Silvers for WV.









Paul, whenever it's convenient, would you check again for a Silver EOS ordered by Moses VW in WV? (Silver Essence/Moonrock Gray 2.0T DSG with Sport Package) I'll feel much better if I can verify the car has actually been ordered! Thanks.


----------



## wonder (Dec 8, 2004)

*comm # assigned*

Hi turbo,
After a little exchange with the general manager we received this comm #.W89422. the order was supposedly submitted on August 24. Could you check the status for me?1f77v3,c9c9,9ve,psa,wau.
Thanks


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: When will my eos arrive? (Ragtop Kat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ragtop Kat* »_Paul,
You have been so great helping others to to track or locate their Eos, I hope you will be able to assist me too. I have ordered an Eos and am unable to any kind of status or time-line for delivery. The car is an Eismeer Blue with Moonrock Gray, sport package, manual transmission, and park assist. It was ordered in Rockaway NJ.
Thanks


Well, I searched for that combo, like this, right:
Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V2 EOS 2.0T MANUAL 
Exterior Color: Y4Y4 EISMEER BLUE 
Interior Color: TX GRAY LEATHER 
Options: 7X1 PARK DISTANCE CONTROL 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE 
There are none on order in NJ, or the North East region. It is orderable, as there are 'Sold' orders in the system for other areas....
When did you order your car??


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (ratchetdu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ratchetdu* »_Thanks Turbo, 
I may have to contact that dealer and make a road trip. Taking a side trip through Napa with the top down wouldn't be so bad...
If i was to get it w/o the 18"s, would that open up more options (black/ black or beige, sport package, manual)? 

There is one more in the Western region that doesn't have the 18's, it's for a dealer in WA, but it's sold. Just a rare car at this point.

_Quote, originally posted by *ratchetdu* »_Also, do all of the dealers have a $4k market demand mark-up, or is that a vegas thing? Is it less elsewhere?
Thanks for your time. It really is appreciated.










I can't speak for other areas, but we have no mark-up on any of our cars, guess that's the benifits of Las Vegas....


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (chatcher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chatcher* »_
Paul, whenever it's convenient, would you check again for a Silver EOS ordered by Moses VW in WV? (Silver Essence/Moonrock Gray 2.0T DSG with Sport Package) I'll feel much better if I can verify the car has actually been ordered! Thanks.


Sorry, I'm not seeing it. No silver DSG Sports for WV at all.








ask them if they've ordered it, if they say yes, get the commission number, that's the order trace #.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: comm # assigned (wonder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wonder* »_Hi turbo,
After a little exchange with the general manager we received this comm #.W89422. the order was supposedly submitted on August 24. Could you check the status for me?1f77v3,c9c9,9ve,psa,wau.
Thanks

It's from Casey Imports, right? It's not marked sold, but it is still in 'I.S. Order Bank' status, so there are no ETA dates in yet. Here's the order configuration:
*Order Configuration 

Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: C9C9 ISLAND GRAY 
Interior Color: TW BLACK LEATHER 
Options: 9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
PSA 18 INCH ALLOY WHEEL PACKAGE 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE 

Commnum
W89422 
Status
I.S. Order Bank * 
The order is not yet accepted for production by the factory, it should move up soon.


----------



## wonder (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: comm # assigned (TURBO PAUL)*

Thanks Paul. yes its from Casey. VW would do well to insist dealers provide the kind of feedback you do. It works wonders for the customer. Thanks again.


----------



## wonder (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: comm # assigned (TURBO PAUL)*

Paul,
Don't mean to be a pest, but can you tell when it was ordered?w89422.


_Modified by wonder at 5:15 PM 9-13-2006_


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (ratchetdu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ratchetdu* »_
Also, do all of the dealers have a $4k market demand mark-up, or is that a vegas thing? Is it less elsewhere?
_Modified by ratchetdu at 4:13 PM 9-12-2006_

I was at my local dealer last friday picking up some parts and they had one EOS on the lot (that i saw) and it had the 4K markup on it as well..


----------



## Ragtop Kat (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: When will my eos arrive? (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
Well, I searched for that combo, like this, right:
Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V2 EOS 2.0T MANUAL 
Exterior Color: Y4Y4 EISMEER BLUE 
Interior Color: TX GRAY LEATHER 
Options: 7X1 PARK DISTANCE CONTROL 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE 
There are none on order in NJ, or the North East region. It is orderable, as there are 'Sold' orders in the system for other areas....
When did you order your car??



I am speechless. Yes, this is the car the way I ordered it and put down a deposit on August 5th. I can't believe that I spent the last six weeks waiting for a car that was never ordered!


----------



## chatcher (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
Sorry, I'm not seeing it. No silver DSG Sports for WV at all.








ask them if they've ordered it, if they say yes, get the commission number, that's the order trace #. 











Thanks Paul.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: comm # assigned (wonder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wonder* »_Paul,
Don't mean to be a pest, but can you tell when it was ordered?w89422.


No, as it is still 'I.S. Order Bank' status, I can not open the details page. I wouldn't even be able to see the order if you did not have the Comm #. At this point, it is still only in the dealer order bank. When it moves to the next status, if it is not marked sold, I will be able to see the details. Check with me again in like a week.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: When will my eos arrive? (Ragtop Kat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ragtop Kat* »_
I am speechless. Yes, this is the car the way I ordered it and put down a deposit on August 5th. I can't believe that I spent the last six weeks waiting for a car that was never ordered!

Now, there is a chance that the car was ordered and is still in the dealers 'I.S. Order Bank', but that would be very weird, as every sold one I've ordered has gone into 'Factory Order Bank' status within a day or two.








If they say they ordered it, ask for the Commission # so we can look it up. And please don't use me in an arguement with them, I'm not trying to get in the middle of something, I'm just trying to help out. Just say you want you car delivery ETA and comm # (or order #).


----------



## guy508 (Sep 14, 2006)

Turbo Paul - you have been great a providing information. Thanks. One question - my dealer said i could order a 3.2 now and would get it in the december timeframe. Based on what i have heard here, makes me think it too good to be true. Any info or advice on how valid his statements are. Also I could buy it at half between invoice and msrp which means it would be 1600 off msrp. Doesnt sound so bad from what i have read on here.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (guy508)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guy508* »_Turbo Paul - you have been great a providing information. Thanks. One question - my dealer said i could order a 3.2 now and would get it in the december timeframe. Based on what i have heard here, makes me think it too good to be true. Any info or advice on how valid his statements are. Also I could buy it at half between invoice and msrp which means it would be 1600 off msrp. Doesnt sound so bad from what i have read on here.

Well, the big news is that the first US bound 3.2 Eos was built yesterday! 
The last 3.2 Eos on a nationwide search is scheduled to get to the dealer by the week of 12/25, so in theory it's possible you would get a new order by then. I would tell you that January is more likely, then if it shows up early I look like a hero!


----------



## guy508 (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks for the information. You are an asset to this forum!


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (guy508)*

Curios here I placed an order for a 3.2 Sport Package with options a month ago. I requested a March/April deliver on it. When would it possibly be built for me to get it then in your opinion Paul? Tks.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (ehdg eos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ehdg eos* »_Curios here I placed an order for a 3.2 Sport Package with options a month ago. I requested a March/April deliver on it. When would it possibly be built for me to get it then in your opinion Paul? Tks.

I wouldn't place that order in the system till January, as the Eos' have been running about 3-3.5 months order-to-arrival times at this point. The dealer ahs no real choice about the car getting built once they place it in the system. We can try to slow it down by not submitting it to factory, but the system will still sometimes pull orders it sees if they are needed to keep the factory humming.


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Hello Mr. Turbo
First off thanks so much for your help with all of us trying to track our Eos's. I placed my order sometime at the beginning of August. I do know that because of an option we picked, we're looking at the end of the year, but although our dealer did happily take our money, I have not been able to get a shred of information on status. I told them I'd like the Comm number but somehow the person who can access the database is always out of the office when I call (?!). Anyway this is the Eos we ordered:
2.0T Eismeer Blue
Luxury Package (DSG transmission)
Navigation System with iPOD Adapter
Our dealership is in Houston, TX
Is there a way to see if there is ANY Eos even being built that meets these criteria? Before long I will probably go back to the dealer in person and ask to speak with a manager because I don't particularly like the way this is going....








thanks!
L


----------



## VWSam (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: (lucanaut)*

Hi Turbo Paul! 
I am sure all of this is getting very old, however there still appears to be so many of us waiting on our Eos and are getting impatient.
I have ordered:
2.0T manual, black, beige interior, park distance control, sport package.
The commission number is W66767.
Can you please check on the status, I am not getting very much feedback from our dealership. Thanks for your help!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (lucanaut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucanaut* »_Hello Mr. Turbo
First off thanks so much for your help with all of us trying to track our Eos's. I placed my order sometime at the beginning of August. I do know that because of an option we picked, we're looking at the end of the year, but although our dealer did happily take our money, I have not been able to get a shred of information on status. I told them I'd like the Comm number but somehow the person who can access the database is always out of the office when I call (?!). Anyway this is the Eos we ordered:
2.0T Eismeer Blue
Luxury Package (DSG transmission)
Navigation System with iPOD Adapter
Our dealership is in Houston, TX
Is there a way to see if there is ANY Eos even being built that meets these criteria? Before long I will probably go back to the dealer in person and ask to speak with a manager because I don't particularly like the way this is going....








thanks!
L

There are some cars in the system like that, but none for Texas. The current situation is that the Navi only comes with the 6 Disc Changer, the iPod adaptor option is being phased in for production starting week 45. That option, code 'PIP', is not even in the locator system yet, and if I enter it manually, nothing shows up for the whole US, in any color or options combo. 
I would stop by the dealer, but likely that car can not be ordered in the system yet.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (VWSam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWSam* »_Hi Turbo Paul! 
I am sure all of this is getting very old, however there still appears to be so many of us waiting on our Eos and are getting impatient.
I have ordered:
2.0T manual, black, beige interior, park distance control, sport package.
The commission number is W66767.
Can you please check on the status, I am not getting very much feedback from our dealership. Thanks for your help!









If you think this is old, check out the one in the MkV forums! Almost 1600 posts, and almost 51,000 views! 
It's in the system, but still in the 'I.S. Order Bank' for your dealer, Volkswagen South in NC. That status means that there are no details to tell, as it's still not an 'accepted' factory order yet. Try me again in a couple weeks, and we'll see if it's moved up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

I may have made some progress about that Eismeer blue/navi/iPod/luxury car....the dealer this morning called me with a COMM # 20108
Not even sure if that is the right amount of digits. He did say there's not a whole lot of into on it given the PIP option is not in production until week 45, but at least I have some kind of number...?!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (lucanaut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucanaut* »_I may have made some progress about that Eismeer blue/navi/iPod/luxury car....the dealer this morning called me with a COMM # 20108
Not even sure if that is the right amount of digits. He did say there's not a whole lot of into on it given the PIP option is not in production until week 45, but at least I have some kind of number...?!

It needs a letter in the front. I tried a few different combos, is your's from Clear Lake Volkswagen? This is the car:
*Order Configuration 

Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: Y4Y4 EISMEER BLUE 
Interior Color: TY BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: PVD NAVIGATION SYSTEM 
WL2 PACKAGE 2 - LUXURY 

Comm #  
X20108 
VIN

Status
I.S. Order Bank *
Since it is in the dealers 'I.S. Order Bank', there are no ETA's yet, but it is ordered. It is marked 'Sold', so I will not be able to see any details once it moves to 'Factory Order Bank' status, which is next. 
Your Commission # is X20108.


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

AHA! That is it! Clear Lake VW!! Thank you SOOOOO much - we're much more relieved now knowing that even though there is no ETA yet, there is an order in existence. The one thing that confuses me, though, is that it says PVD instead of PIP...does that mean they ordered the navy system with the CD changer instead of the iPOD?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (lucanaut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucanaut* »_AHA! That is it! Clear Lake VW!! Thank you SOOOOO much - we're much more relieved now knowing that even though there is no ETA yet, there is an order in existence. The one thing that confuses me, though, is* that it says PVD instead of PIP...does that mean they ordered the navy system with the CD changer instead of the iPOD*?

Yes it does. They can still change the order, as it has not moved to the next status, but I would call them now. Once it moves up, it's usually to late to change....
And that's the other thing, if any order is in 'I.S. Order Bank' status, I can only find it with the Commision #, a regular locate will not find it, as at that point, it is just a wish, it is not yet a factory accepted order.


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Thanks again - kind of frutrating as we discussed the iPOD several times...we will actually stop by instead of calling. We live 20 minutes away from the dealership.
Thanks!


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Paul,
I ordered my Eos last week from Fletcher Jones in Chicago and they actually faxed me my vehicle order (so I feel pretty good that there actually is a car in the pipeline). But I have a couple of questions about it:
1) They told me that the iPod adaptor isn't yet available (that I knew), but that they could install it at the dealership once it became available. Is that true? And will it be the same as if I had it installed at the factory?
2) My order sheet has all kinds of dates on it, including "Port Arrived", "Rel to Carrier", "Rail Unload" and "Dealer Delivered" dates, all of them between 11/7/06 and 1/1/07. I take the existence of dates to be a good sign that I'll actually get my car around 1/1/07. But the "Release for Production" date is still blank. I'm only asking because you've been mentioning about "Factory Order Bank" and "I.S. Order" and I'm not sure what those terms mean. My order says "Factory Order Bank" next to "Order Status" and an assigned production week of 41/2006 - 10/09/2006.
Typically I wouldn't be concerned, but everyone's problems in this thread are making me nervous. Is there anything you can tell me that'll make me feel better? My commission number is W15781.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (ChicagoVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChicagoVW* »_ Paul,
I ordered my Eos last week from Fletcher Jones in Chicago and they actually faxed me my vehicle order (so I feel pretty good that there actually is a car in the pipeline). But I have a couple of questions about it:
1) They told me that the iPod adaptor isn't yet available (that I knew), but that they could install it at the dealership once it became available. Is that true? And will it be the same as if I had it installed at the factory?

They can install the iPod adaptor, but that means disonecting the 6 Disc Changer that your car is coming with, as they use the same input on the back of the headunit, it's one or the other....and the factory installed iPod adaptor will be mounted in the armrest, replacing the changer, so they should be doing this whole thing for free for you, as the option from the factory is the same price, and they would be keeping the changer, as it's now useless to you. The factory option comes online for cars after week 45, 4 weeks after your car is scheduled. 

_Quote, originally posted by *ChicagoVW* »_2) My order sheet has all kinds of dates on it, including "Port Arrived", "Rel to Carrier", "Rail Unload" and "Dealer Delivered" dates, all of them between 11/7/06 and 1/1/07. I take the existence of dates to be a good sign that I'll actually get my car around 1/1/07. But the "Release for Production" date is still blank. I'm only asking because you've been mentioning about "Factory Order Bank" and "I.S. Order" and I'm not sure what those terms mean. My order says "Factory Order Bank" next to "Order Status" and an assigned production week of 41/2006 - 10/09/2006.
Typically I wouldn't be concerned, but everyone's problems in this thread are making me nervous. Is there anything you can tell me that'll make me feel better? My commission number is W15781. 

As your car is marked 'Sold' in the system, I can't open the details page, only the selling dealer can, as it contains your personal info. The only things I can see is that it is now in 'Production Stock' status, and it's 'ETA Next Status' is 10/20/2006, this is the ETA for the car to be built. Remember, the most important letter in ETA is E for Estimate. These dates can and do change as the order is moved through the system. 
The dates you see towards the bottom of your sheet are in two columns, one is 'Actual' and the other is 'ETA'. Actual dates are these that have already occured, ETA are the estimated time for the listed event to occur. Not all the events have ETA's, just the more important ones in the process. These ETA's are assigned by the computer based on various conditions, just don't bet on them. But I would say that you are likely to see the car around the ETA that you see, give or take a week or so. 
The process of the order is that the car follows the status' as listed in the order you see. When an order is placed, it goes to the dealers 'I.S. Order Bank', and waits to be factory accepted. When it is, it becomes 'Factory Order Bank' status and shows an 'Actual Date' as Release to Manuf under the 'Events' area. Next status is where yours is now is 'Production Stock', at which point all the production dates are finalized, and the Events area shows an 'Actual Date' next to 'Release for Production'. When the car gets built, a date goes next to the event 'Factory Inspected' and the cars status is now 'Intransit from Factory'. During this status, a date will go under 'Departure Port Arrived' and 'Ship Loaded' when those events occur. The next status is 'Port Stock' and a date goes in for 'Port Arrived', then 'Dealer Invoice', and then 'Rel. to Carrier (Port)'. Next, depending on where in the country you are, the car will get dates for when it's 'Rail Load', 'Rail Unload', or 'Truck Load'. At this point the cars status will be 'Intransit Inland'. The next and final status is 'Dealer Delivered', then you get to take it home! 
For those that are trying to follow along without an order sheet, here's what one looks like for an Eos that is instock at my dealership, with all the dates filled in:
















(these are two screen captures together to show the whole page at once, ingnore in middle row with the VW logo to imagine how the page looks)
This car is actually here, though the 'Dealer Delivered' date has not been updated yet.....where you see 'Order Type', I can drop down and chose 'SOLD-Customer Sold Order' instead of 'SHIP-Deliverable Inventory Order', and that opens the 'Customer' area at the bottom so I can fill in the customer info. I can't place a 'Sold' order without filling in that info. 
Does that help?











_Modified by TURBO PAUL at 4:40 PM 9-16-2006_


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

That is all terrific information, thank you. I'll chime in with everyone else and tell you that the information your providing is tremendously valuable, and you're very kind to do it. It's not like I don't trust my dealer (or else I wouldn't have bought my car there), but it's awfully nice to get information from someone that doesn't have a stake in the process.
Also thanks for the information about the iPod Adaptor -- so if it's factory installed you don't get the CD Changer either? Or if I were to wait four weeks would I get both?
Thanks again, Paul. I sure wish I could buy a car from you!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (ChicagoVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChicagoVW* »_That is all terrific information, thank you. I'll chime in with everyone else and tell you that the information your providing is tremendously valuable, and you're very kind to do it. It's not like I don't trust my dealer (or else I wouldn't have bought my car there), but it's awfully nice to get information from someone that doesn't have a stake in the process.
Also thanks for the information about the iPod Adaptor -- so if it's factory installed you don't get the CD Changer either? Or if I were to wait four weeks would I get both?
Thanks again, Paul. I sure wish I could buy a car from you!

Thank you for the praise.
If you get the iPod adaptor, you can not have the Changer, they use the same port.







It's one or the other.


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Hi! I took your advice and acted ASAP. I went to the dealership and pointed out how the comm# X20108 order they made was for the wrong kind of Navi and I wanted the "PIP" option (navi/iPod) - he told me he would change it right away. My question is, assuming he went back to his office, and logged in and changed it (as he said he would) - would it be updated in the system right away? Or would it take time for this update you show up in the database you are checking? Would you be able to look it up again?
Another interesting thing that another dealer told me - he claims that if you buy the navi+CD changer, you can have the changer and iPod adapter if you disconnect the SIRIUS radio and use that port on the head unit for the iPod adapter. Is that true? 
Thanks so much again
L


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Thanks again Paul! It makes sense, it's just unfortunate. But I guess I'd rather have my iPod and the space in the console anyway.


----------



## VWSam (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Thanks for your help! Maybe my new Eos will come as a Christmas present.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (lucanaut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucanaut* »_Hi! I took your advice and acted ASAP. I went to the dealership and pointed out how the comm# X20108 order they made was for the wrong kind of Navi and I wanted the "PIP" option (navi/iPod) - he told me he would change it right away. My question is, assuming he went back to his office, and logged in and changed it (as he said he would) - would it be updated in the system right away? Or would it take time for this update you show up in the database you are checking? Would you be able to look it up again?
Another interesting thing that another dealer told me - he claims that if you buy the navi+CD changer, you can have the changer and iPod adapter if you disconnect the SIRIUS radio and use that port on the head unit for the iPod adapter. Is that true? 
Thanks so much again
L

I see no changes yet, check with me again in a couple days, and I don't know about the disconnecting of the Sirius for the port, I never heard that before. Hmmm...


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (NaustinJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NaustinJ* »_There is a little dip in the headliner of rear seats. Any idea what this is for?

As far as I've been able to tell by running the top and the sunroof, that dip is where the motor is housed for the sunroof. Or some portion of the sunroof movement.


----------



## callmeal (Sep 8, 2006)

Could you please run a check on "X15524" Red, luxury Pk, Auto, high end radio up grade
Thanks.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (callmeal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *callmeal* »_Could you please run a check on "X15524" Red, luxury Pk, Auto, high end radio up grade
Thanks.

This is the car, from Volkswagen of Old Saybrook. It is in the dealers 'I.S. Order Bank' status, so that's all I know. 
*Order Configuration 

Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: H7H7 PAPRIKA RED 
Interior Color: TY BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: 9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
WL2 PACKAGE 2 - LUXURY 

Comm # 
X15524

VIN

Status
I.S. Order Bank 
*
Should be a nice color combo!


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Will do - in the meantime I heard from the dealership again. He told me the system won't let him select the PIP Navi system until week 45, but he swore to me that he will make the change as soon as possible (as soon as he is allowed I guess) and our car will have the PIP Navi. I guess in the end, I am under no obligation to close this sale if the car is not what we want


----------



## callmeal (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (lucanaut)*

Thank You, Paul
That's the car, any idea how long before the car reachs the stage where there is a ETA?


----------



## chatcher (Sep 8, 2006)

*Searching for an EOS*

I'm frustrated with the apparent difficulty of ordering an EOS through my nearest dealer. As far as I know, the car we want still has not really been ordered (last status I got was "no commission number has been assigned yet), so the potential delivery date continues to slip away. So I've decided to try to see what's available (either on the lot or on the way) at other dealers. The new car search on the dealer websites generally show exterior colors only, and no indication of option packages. So for any dealers here on the forum, here is what we're looking for:
2.0T Automatic with Sport Package
Silver Essence, Candy White, or Eismeer Blue
Moonrock Gray or Cornsilk Biege Interior
Don't care + or - about other options
Preferably within 250 miles of northeastern Kentucky, but will consider a longer trip for the right car. We are ready to buy.
If there is a way to search multiple dealers for current inventory and/or unsold orders, please let me know.
Thanks!


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

Most cars out there right now appear to be "Mc Combos" in the sense that interior and exterior colors do not vary much in their configuration. I have yet to see an Eismeer Blue, that was not a 2.0T non sport/non luxury, with corn silk beige interior.
Darker colors are either grey or black interior. The best way to find what's in stock is to call around.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (callmeal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *callmeal* »_Thank You, Paul
That's the car, any idea how long before the car reachs the stage where there is a ETA?



You're welcome. I have no idea,as that will vary depending on the number of cars the factory can build, the allocation of orders for the region, and the allocation for the dealer.....


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Searching for an EOS (chatcher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chatcher* »_I'm frustrated with the apparent difficulty of ordering an EOS through my nearest dealer. As far as I know, the car we want still has not really been ordered (last status I got was "no commission number has been assigned yet), so the potential delivery date continues to slip away. So I've decided to try to see what's available (either on the lot or on the way) at other dealers. The new car search on the dealer websites generally show exterior colors only, and no indication of option packages. So for any dealers here on the forum, here is what we're looking for:
2.0T Automatic with Sport Package
Silver Essence, Candy White, or Eismeer Blue
Moonrock Gray or Cornsilk Biege Interior
Don't care + or - about other options
Preferably within 250 miles of northeastern Kentucky, but will consider a longer trip for the right car. We are ready to buy.
If there is a way to search multiple dealers for current inventory and/or unsold orders, please let me know.
Thanks!


All righty, let see what we can find.....
First your old Kentuky home;
Bachman Volkswagen in Louisville has this on order, dealer ETA the week of 11/27/06:
*Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: B4B4 CANDY WHITE 
Interior Color: TY BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: WAU SPORT PACKAGE 

Comm # 
W15671 
VIN

Status
Production Stock 
*
Champion Volkswagen in Florence has this on order, dealer ETA the week of 12/11/06:
* Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: Y4Y4 EISMEER BLUE 
Interior Color: TX GRAY LEATHER 
Options: PSA 18 INCH ALLOY WHEEL PACKAGE 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE 

Comm # 
W20210 
VIN

Status
Production Stock 
*
Now Indiana;
Tom Wood Volkswagen in Indianapolis has this one on the way, dealer ETA is week of 11/20/06:
*Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: Y4Y4 EISMEER BLUE 
Interior Color: TX GRAY LEATHER 
Options: 7X1 PARK DISTANCE CONTROL 
PSA 18 INCH ALLOY WHEEL PACKAGE 
PVD NAVIGATION SYSTEM 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE 

Comm # 
W06836 
VIN
WVWDA71F37V013736 
Status
Intransit From Factory 
*
Now Ohio, and there are a bunch in Ohio, even in stock, as these must be the Ohio launc car configuration;
There are SIX CW in Ohio, all the same configuration. The dealers are Dave Walter VW in Arkron, Ganley Westside Imports in North Olmsted, Medina World Cars in Medina, Fairfield Volkswagen in Fairfield, Clarke Volkswagen in Hudson, and Northgate Volkswagen in Cincinnati. This is the configuration for all the above 6 dealers:
* Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: B4B4 CANDY WHITE 
Interior Color: TY BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: WAU SPORT PACKAGE 
*
Also, Hatfield Volkswagen in Columbus has an order coming, dealer ETA the week of 10/23/06:
*Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: B4B4 CANDY WHITE 
Interior Color: TY BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: 9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
PSA 18 INCH ALLOY WHEEL PACKAGE 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE 

Comm # 
W03756 
VIN
WVWDA71F97V013126 
Status
Intransit From Factory 
*
These are all the available cars that meet your critiria, is there any other state that I could look at?
I hope this helps!


----------



## chatcher (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Searching for an EOS (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
All righty, let see what we can find.....


Thanks very much!
Some of the Ohio dealers are pretty close (2 hrs), and the white "launch car" looks like a good candidate. It's time to take a 
drive to the buckeye state...


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Searching for an EOS (chatcher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chatcher* »_
Thanks very much!
Some of the Ohio dealers are pretty close (2 hrs), and the white "launch car" looks like a good candidate. It's time to take a 
drive to the buckeye state...

Good luck! 
And let your fingers do the walking first, I only see that they show as available, not if they are a demo, or have a deposit on them, or what ever....


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Searching for an EOS (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cb391* »_Hey Turbo Paul. Can you give me some more info? The commission # is W17110. Last I heard was car was on boat close to Port of Houston.


The car is at the port. It's marked 'sold', so I can't see the details page, but the 'ETA Next Status' date is 10/09/06, that should be the date it is released from the port to the carrier, so the next week from that should be it's scheduled dealer delivery date. 
*Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: Y4Y4 EISMEER BLUE 
Interior Color: TY BEIGE LEATHER 
 Options: 9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE 

Comm # 
W17110 
VIN
WVWDA71F57V009820 
Status
Port Stock 

*


----------



## Midlife Crisis 2 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Searching for an EOS (TURBO PAUL)*

Could you please check the status of V72128....thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It was supposed to arrive at the port in the last few days.


----------



## sludwig (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (Jpics)*

The pictures of the Eos from Europe show red leather. Any chance we will see that as an option?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Searching for an EOS (Midlife Crisis 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Midlife Crisis 2* »_Could you please check the status of V72128....thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It was supposed to arrive at the port in the last few days.

Going to Jack Ingram Motors, right? It's marked sold, so all I know is that it's showing as Intransit From Factory, and the ETA Next Status date is 09/21/2006, that would be the ETA to be at Port Stock. Most are 3 weeks at the port before they get to the dealers, at least here, your area may be different. 
Your car is:
*Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: H7H7 PAPRIKA RED 
Interior Color: TY BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: 7X1 PARK DISTANCE CONTROL 
9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
WL2 PACKAGE 2 - LUXURY 

Comm #  
V72128 
VIN
WVWFA71F97V010137 
Status
Intransit From Factory 
*


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (sludwig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sludwig* »_The pictures of the Eos from Europe show red leather. Any chance we will see that as an option?

Yup, I would think that we'll get that option eventually, the said that it was so popular in Europe that they sold out the supply of this interior almost immediately. Just don't ask me to guess when it will come here, I just think that it has to.


----------



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (TURBO PAUL)*

they said we should get it latter in the model year as a "special edition"


----------



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (Jpics)*

just added some scans of the EOS brouchures
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2832473


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Searching for an EOS (TURBO PAUL)*

Thanks fot the info. Does that mean it's going to sit at port almost 3weeks before it will be shipped? And then maybe 2 weeks before it gets to the dealer or will it be at the dealer sooner? Been witing a long time and wifey and I are both beyond nuts waiting.


----------



## Midlife Crisis 2 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Searching for an EOS (cb391)*

Thanks Turbo Paul....I certainly appreciate your assistance. Yes, my car is to be delivered to Jack Ingram VW in Montgomery, AL. My salesman said it should be delivered earlier than most since it was marked as sold. Is this true? Or just another ploy to keep me happy while I wait a little longer?


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (TURBO PAUL)*

Here in Europe, we have 3 options for the interior.
1)Fabric (4 color combinations)
2)Leather Vienna (3 colors, no red)
3)Leather Nappa (4 colors, including red!!!) (most expensive option)
In the US you have Leatherette (fake leather) and if I am not mistaken the Vienna Leather. So, it is not the red leather that is excluded but the whole Nappa range.


----------



## eosgurl (Aug 3, 2006)

Turbo Paul,
I finally got a Comm nuber out of my dealer. Wow, pulling teeth would have been easier. Anyways, can you look at the status of #W21663? I greatly appreciate all of your help. 
Thx.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Searching for an EOS (cb391)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cb391* »_Thanks fot the info. Does that mean it's going to sit at port almost 3weeks before it will be shipped? And then maybe 2 weeks before it gets to the dealer or will it be at the dealer sooner? Been witing a long time and wifey and I are both beyond nuts waiting. 

Since I'm on the East Coast, and only hours from the port, we get the cars fast when they are released from the port. I just don't know the difference that you have to go through with the intermediary shipping that your cars face. 
I looked up Eos' that are going to Chicago area, and pulled one that's not sold, at the port, and that has the same 'ETA Next Status' date as your car, and it's 'Dealer ETA' is week of 10/23/06, so that should be similar to yours. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Searching for an EOS (Midlife Crisis 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Midlife Crisis 2* »_Thanks Turbo Paul....I certainly appreciate your assistance. Yes, my car is to be delivered to Jack Ingram VW in Montgomery, AL. My salesman said it should be delivered earlier than most since it was marked as sold. Is this true? Or just another ploy to keep me happy while I wait a little longer?









No, sold cars do have priority at the port, but they still have to go through the same checks as all the others, just hopefully from the front of the line. Remember though, there are a lot of sold Eos' coming, so the line is still long.....


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (eosgurl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eosgurl* »_Turbo Paul,
I finally got a Comm nuber out of my dealer. Wow, pulling teeth would have been easier. Anyways, can you look at the status of #W21663? I greatly appreciate all of your help. 
Thx.

From Molle Volkswagen. The car:
*Order Configuration 

Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: Y4Y4 EISMEER BLUE 
Interior Color: TY BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: PVD NAVIGATION SYSTEM 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE 

Comm # 
W21663 
VIN

Status
Production Stock 
*
Production Stock status means it's waiting to get built. It's marked sold, so all I can see is the 'ETA Next Status' date, which is 9/29/06, so it should be built by then. Check with me after that, and I'll see if it got done.


----------



## SunRise (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Hello Everyone
Although I’ve been reading your postings for a while, I am a new log on participant to the Forum. I think it is a great way of communicating the same interest, e.g…
‘Ask a VW Salesman’, for me that would be, “Ask The VW Salesman” *** Turbo Paul *** My question for him is, can I get a Big Fat Red Bow on my EOS when I come to pick it up? Although his dealership is nowhere near me (hundreds of miles) I am thankful, via this thread, I found a Salesman that helped me eliminate my frustrations with trying to find/purchase my EOS.
I saw the EOS at a car show about a year ago. At that time, because of the lack of reference information on the US web sites; I would log onto Germany’s sites, surf EOS info, copy &, paste to AltaVista online and translate to English. I will post my EOS ventures under another thread topic, another time another day. 
ANYWAY, I saw how Turbo Paul has helped some of you. I contacted him with a few question of my own. He helped me make some key decisions with wanting to buy. I also told Paul the car is going to be a birthday present to me from my husband and after about a year of research I already knew my specification. About a week ago, I told Paul I had to go out of town on a business trip for a week, want to order the car before leaving and I wanted to order the car from him. He said, he would be happy to work with me and he would keep me posted on all updates. We ordered the car on a Friday and that Monday, I received an email message from Pau and “Holy Smokes” said Paul; my order had immediately moved to Factory Order Status for a date to be built. That same day I had my scheduled build date and a Factor Order Status Form in my hot little hands, while on travel. 
Woo Hooo!!! Way to go Turbo!
When the delivery date gets here, I going to tap Husband on the shoulder, tell him “It’s Time”. We are going to grab our already packed bags and head for the hospital (I mean the Halterman’s Dealership in PA), to meet with the doctor (I mean to meet with Paul) so I can receive my baby (I mean my EOS). I am not looking forward to cleaning snow-slush and chemical road-salt off of her over the winter, so I’ll just bring her home and park her in the nursery (I mean my garage) until spring. I’ll let you know her name once she’s received. 

Thanks again Turbo Paul; looking forward to meeting you in person, keep in touch.
Beaming all over…


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (SunRise)*

Hey I can absolutely relate. I ordered my EOS about a month and half ago but wrote even in the order that I wanted deliever in March/April and not before. I didn't want it for the winter as it's a second car for me and something I want to keep nice and use only in good weather. So mine will also sit in the nursery/garage when weather isn't apropriate for it.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (SunRise)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SunRise* »_Hello Everyone
Although I’ve been reading your postings for a while, I am a new log on participant to the Forum. I think it is a great way of communicating the same interest, e.g…
‘Ask a VW Salesman’, for me that would be, “Ask The VW Salesman” *** Turbo Paul *** *My question for him is, can I get a Big Fat Red Bow on my EOS when I come to pick it up?* Although his dealership is nowhere near me (hundreds of miles) I am thankful, via this thread, I found a Salesman that helped me eliminate my frustrations with trying to find/purchase my EOS.
I saw the EOS at a car show about a year ago. At that time, because of the lack of reference information on the US web sites; I would log onto Germany’s sites, surf EOS info, copy &, paste to AltaVista online and translate to English. I will post my EOS ventures under another thread topic, another time another day. 
ANYWAY, I saw how Turbo Paul has helped some of you. I contacted him with a few question of my own. He helped me make some key decisions with wanting to buy. I also told Paul the car is going to be a birthday present to me from my husband and after about a year of research I already knew my specification. About a week ago, I told Paul I had to go out of town on a business trip for a week, want to order the car before leaving and I wanted to order the car from him. He said, he would be happy to work with me and he would keep me posted on all updates. We ordered the car on a Friday and that Monday, I received an email message from Pau and “Holy Smokes” said Paul; my order had immediately moved to Factory Order Status for a date to be built. That same day I had my scheduled build date and a Factor Order Status Form in my hot little hands, while on travel. 
Woo Hooo!!! Way to go Turbo!
When the delivery date gets here, I going to tap Husband on the shoulder, tell him “It’s Time”. We are going to grab our already packed bags and head for the hospital (I mean the Halterman’s Dealership in PA), to meet with the doctor (I mean to meet with Paul) so I can receive my baby (I mean my EOS). I am not looking forward to cleaning snow-slush and chemical road-salt off of her over the winter, so I’ll just bring her home and park her in the nursery (I mean my garage) until spring. I’ll let you know her name once she’s received. 

Thanks again Turbo Paul; looking forward to meeting you in person, keep in touch.
Beaming all over…










I look forward to meeting you, too! Of course I'll get you a bow for your present!








I'll be keeping in touch....


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: "At the port"*

I take it the three weeks an EOS sits at the Port it is actually in some type of building or vehicle preparation center to use MercedesSpeak? Knowing how busy most ports are I would be surprised if the port authorities would allow an unloaded car to just sit there on their property for three weeks, much less some hundreds of cars. So is "at the port" simply a figurative term for something more than just sitting in the sun/rain/sleet or snow before being loaded onto a train or truck for inland delivery?


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Hi Turbo Paul,
Would you mind checking X20108 again? Last time we looked it up, you told me to check back with you in a couple of days to see if they had made any changes to the DVD Nav (or if there are any changes or updates on dates).
Thanks!
L


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: "At the port" (northvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *northvw* »_I take it the three weeks an EOS sits at the Port it is actually in some type of building or vehicle preparation center to use MercedesSpeak? Knowing how busy most ports are I would be surprised if the port authorities would allow an unloaded car to just sit there on their property for three weeks, much less some hundreds of cars. So is "at the port" simply a figurative term for something more than just sitting in the sun/rain/sleet or snow before being loaded onto a train or truck for inland delivery?

The port facilities are VW's, not a port authority. They lease space. There can be up to 10,000 cars there at once. It's a busy place. They have a 'mini-assembly line' type of facility that all the cars go through to be checked for condition, proper operation of the features, port installed options installed, etc. Then they go to the carrier area of the port for truck shipping to the dealerships, or trains to the inland 'ports' (marshaling yards) for the dealers in the center of the country, then to the truckers. 
The Eos seems to stay at the ports an extra week or so, compared to the rest, we are told that's for extra quality checks to try to insure a top quality car for the new owners.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (lucanaut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucanaut* »_Hi Turbo Paul,
Would you mind checking X20108 again? Last time we looked it up, you told me to check back with you in a couple of days to see if they had made any changes to the DVD Nav (or if there are any changes or updates on dates).
Thanks!
L

OK, I don't want to start something with you and them, but the car is unchanged, and just for fun, I tried changing one of my orders that's in the same status (I.S. Order Bank) to the PIP option from the PVD option, and it took the change immediately. I would say to call in and ask if they have had the opportunity to do the change yet, or ask if they remembered to try it again recently. Gently is better.....


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Oh my gosh...LOL!!!!
Ok, I called and was very polite...the dealer, on the other hand, was a little less polite (mostly I think he'd dumbfounded that I can check the status and the options behind his back) but said he'd "try" and change it.
I wish I could buy this car from you!
L


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (lucanaut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucanaut* »_Oh my gosh...LOL!!!!
Ok, I called and was very polite...the dealer, on the other hand, was a little less polite (mostly I think he'd dumbfounded that I can check the status and the options behind his back) but said he'd "try" and change it.
I wish I could buy this car from you!
L

If they find this website, I'll probabily get a phone call!!








Oh, and success! 
*Order Configuration 

Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: Y4Y4 EISMEER BLUE 
Interior Color: TY BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: PIP NAVIGATION PACKAGE WITH IPOD ADAPTER 
WL2 PACKAGE 2 - LUXURY 

Comm # - X20108 
VIN -
Status - I.S. Order Bank 
*
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now it just the wait......


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Don't worry, it would take some truth serum and serious torture for me to reveal this web site








They did call me back minutes after I posted the previous message to let me know they DID make the change and it should be in the system. They sounded even a little more annoyed than when I talked to them. I really don't understand why. I *am* a nice guy!!








Glad to see the change already "took"...like you said...now we wait (funny thing is, my wife put her current car on the market and was able to sell it waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay earlier than we thought, so now she's driving a friend's car)...


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

One other thing I meant to ask (though I might be straying from the topic a bit)...but now that, thanks to you, we have a confirmed PIP Eos in the works...is there any information at all on what it does and doesn't do? I hear it may/may not display track info on the navi display, may/may not charge your iPod, may/may not let you control the iPod through your steering wheel and may/may not let you listed to iPod music while navigating etc. There are a couple of iPod threads in this forum, none of which has some tangible info.
Also, any idea as to whether the AUX connector in the glovebox will still be there? If not, could one unplug the sirius radio to make it available (not that I know what I'd want to plug into it)
Thanks


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (lucanaut)*

Since I have not seen a Navi with iPod, these are my guesses....

_Quote, originally posted by *lucanaut* »_One other thing I meant to ask (though I might be straying from the topic a bit)...but now that, thanks to you, we have a confirmed PIP Eos in the works...is there any information at all on what it does and doesn't do? 
I hear it may/may not display track info on the navi display, *Don't know*
may/may not charge your iPod, *Yes, charges the iPod*
may/may not let you control the iPod through your steering wheel *Yes, it should*
and may/may not let you listed to iPod music while navigating etc. *You can listen to the 6 Disc while Nav'ing, so since this is replacing the 6 Disc, you should be able to*
There are a couple of iPod threads in this forum, none of which has some tangible info.
Also, any idea as to whether the AUX connector in the glovebox will still be there? If not, could one unplug the sirius radio to make it available (not that I know what I'd want to plug into it)
Thanks

On the Jetta and GTI order forms, it says that you lose the Aux input when you get the iPod Adaptor, so I would say that that is likely for the Eos, too. Sadly, we'll have to wait and see the first cars to know it all for sure.....


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

heheheheh well I guess I'll let you know








I hope we made the right decision. I never had a CD changer...but I never really felt like I needed one. iPOD, on the other hand...
I realize that you cannot pull up that information, but given the SOPW 45 for the PIP option, would you have any idea (even if wildly inaccurate) as to when we might expect our Eos to arrive? I'm more thinking in terms of timeframe (i.e. fall/winter/spring etc.)
Thanks!


----------



## wonder (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: comm # assigned (TURBO PAUL)*

Ok Turbo,
You started this. j/k. Would you kindly check for an update on W89422 from casey vw in Va?
thanks


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (lucanaut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucanaut* »_heheheheh well I guess I'll let you know








I hope we made the right decision. I never had a CD changer...but I never really felt like I needed one. iPOD, on the other hand...
I realize that you cannot pull up that information, but given the SOPW 45 for the PIP option, would you have any idea (even if wildly inaccurate) as to when we might expect our Eos to arrive? I'm more thinking in terms of timeframe (i.e. fall/winter/spring etc.)
Thanks!

Hey, remember I have one coming now too!








The best info I have is an Eos that we have scheduled to be built for week 43 (week of 10/23/06), that has a dealer ETA of 1/8/07. So hopefully, yours will be here by the end of Jan. It could be longer, as yours still is not in 'Production Stock'. Hopefully it will move soon!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: comm # assigned (wonder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wonder* »_Ok Turbo,
You started this. j/k. Would you kindly check for an update on W89422 from casey vw in Va?
thanks

Still 'I.S. Order Bank' status, so nothing to report....sorry.


----------



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: comm # assigned (wonder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wonder* »_Ok Turbo,
You started this. j/k. Would you kindly check for an update on W89422 from casey vw in Va?
thanks

you ordered a car from casey? where you on drugs?


----------



## wonder (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: comm # assigned (Jpics)*

Long story, but let's just say it has a lot to do with the wife.


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

yow! I don't suppose you'd be willing to tell my wife that, would you?








Would you be able to check back in a couple of weeks to see if it moved to the next stage?
Thanks!


----------



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: comm # assigned (wonder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wonder* »_Long story, but let's just say it has a lot to do with the wife.









Casey get a very small VW allocation and very little help from area managers, since they are the only dealer in the area that is not a VW "market place" they cant even sell nor service a phaeton


----------



## boradM3 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Turbo Paul,
Any idea on a lease for an Eos with Sport Package and auto trans, with Dynaudio.
Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

*Announcement: We are "expecting!"*

Good morning. I haven't heard back from Turbo Paul. Maybe he is away. Would anyone please let me know your best guess ETA for "my" changed car? My original one got lost in the VW shuffle and wound up with a 12/10 ETA which I could not wait for. This one will be fine and I will be happy if I can have it in mid-October. Plus, it has 18s....
Comm# W26223
VIN (yes, VIN!) WVWDA71FX7V013863
2.0T, DSG, US Sport Package, 18" Samarkand wheels and tires, PDC, Silver, Black Leather.
This will be a classy looking car and we are relieved to find it. Even that big chrome nose will look better against the silver ;-) 
Please let me know your best-guess ETA.
Thanks!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (boradM3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boradM3* »_Turbo Paul,
Any idea on a lease for an Eos with Sport Package and auto trans, with Dynaudio.
Thanks in advance for your help

No, I haven't run any leases on the Eos yet. The residuals are real strong, but the rates are standard, so they should lease good.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Announcement: We are "expecting!" (notawagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notawagon* »_Good morning. I haven't heard back from Turbo Paul. Maybe he is away. Would anyone please let me know your best guess ETA for "my" changed car? My original one got lost in the VW shuffle and wound up with a 12/10 ETA which I could not wait for. This one will be fine and I will be happy if I can have it in mid-October. Plus, it has 18s....
Comm# W26223
VIN (yes, VIN!) WVWDA71FX7V013863
2.0T, DSG, US Sport Package, 18" Samarkand wheels and tires, PDC, Silver, Black Leather.
This will be a classy looking car and we are relieved to find it. Even that big chrome nose will look better against the silver ;-) 
Please let me know your best-guess ETA.
Thanks!

What do you mean you haven't heard back from me? Yesterday, you sent me an IM, and I sent you a reply. Check your 'My Profile', then 'Instant Message History', then click on my name on the list. You'll see the whole of our IM's for the last week, and should see this one that I sent back to you:
*(5:56 PM 9-22-2006) TURBO PAUL: Cool! OK, here's the car:
Order Configuration 

Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: 5H5H SILVER ESSENCE 
Interior Color: TW BLACK LEATHER 
Options: 7X1 PARK DISTANCE CONTROL 
PSA 18 INCH ALLOY WHEEL PACKAGE 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE 
Comm # - W26223 
VIN - WVWDA71FX7V013863 
Status - Intransit From Factory 
It's 'ETA Next Status' date is 10/10/06, that's it's expected arrival at the port. So 10/15 at the dealer is a bit optimistic. I would say that by the end of Oct, if the dealer lets the port manager know that they need the car, after it gets to the port. *
I don't know about the rest of you, but yesterday afternoon, I could barely get onto Vortex, it was all jambed up, and I gave up trying at about 7pm.
But anyways, your car is on the way, congrats!


----------



## SunRise (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: comm # assigned (wonder)*

That’s why it is worth it to me to go all the way to PA to get my Goddess of Sunrise/Dawn (Greek meaning ‘EOS’) and deal with Turbo Paul directly. Ordered one day, three days later had a built date.


----------



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: Announcement: We are "expecting!" (TURBO PAUL)*

Turbo Paul, I'm truly sorry and absolutely respect you. I never got your IM and needed to know before I visit the dealer today.... 
You are great.
Believe me, I checked constantly for your IM....
As you said, maybe it got lost in the vortex.....
Thanks for getting back to me. Late October is way better for me than who knows when in December or later if it gets delayed.
I still owe you that drink....


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Announcement: We are "expecting!" (notawagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notawagon* »_Turbo Paul, I'm truly sorry and absolutely respect you. I never got your IM and needed to know before I visit the dealer today.... 
You are great.
Believe me, I checked constantly for your IM....
As you said, maybe it got lost in the vortex.....
Thanks for getting back to me. Late October is way better for me than who knows when in December or later if it gets delayed.
I still owe you that drink....

No worries! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good luck today!


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: Announcement: We are "expecting!" (TURBO PAUL)*

Paul, would you mind checking to see if there are any cars with this config out there already built?
2.0T Manual
Black Uni
Black Leather
Sport Package
Dynaudio
Samarkand Wheels
I'd fly to PA to buy it from you if you can get your hands on one!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Announcement: We are "expecting!" (ChicagoVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChicagoVW* »_Paul, would you mind checking to see if there are any cars with this config out there already built?
2.0T Manual
Black Uni
Black Leather
Sport Package
Dynaudio
Samarkand Wheels
I'd fly to PA to buy it from you if you can get your hands on one!









There are only a couple on the way to the US, none here yet. 
This one's due at the dealer the week of 11/6/06:
*Burnsville Volkswagen
12020 Highway 35w S
Burnsville, MN 55337 
Phone (952) 894-3500 
Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V2 EOS 2.0T MANUAL 
Exterior Color: A1A1 BLACK 
Interior Color: TW BLACK LEATHER 
Options: PSA 18 INCH ALLOY WHEEL PACKAGE 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE 

Comm # - W08614 
VIN - WVWCA71F97V011419 
Status - Intransit From Factory 
*
This one's due to the dealer the week of 11/13/06:
*Osborn Automotive 
8303 West Colfax Avenue
Lakewood, CO 80214 
Phone (303) 237-1311 
Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V2 EOS 2.0T MANUAL 
Exterior Color: A1A1 BLACK 
Interior Color: TW BLACK LEATHER 
Options: 7X1 PARK DISTANCE CONTROL 
9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
PSA 18 INCH ALLOY WHEEL PACKAGE 
PVD NAVIGATION SYSTEM 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE 

Comm # - W23142 
VIN - WVWCA71F97V011842 
Status - Intransit From Factory *
This ones due the week of 11/13/06:
*Gebhardt Automotive
2470 49th Street: PO Box 17730
Boulder, CO 80301 
Phone (303) 444-1644 
Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V2 EOS 2.0T MANUAL 
Exterior Color: A1A1 BLACK 
Interior Color: TW BLACK LEATHER 
Options: 9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
PSA 18 INCH ALLOY WHEEL PACKAGE 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE 

Comm # - W08896 
VIN - WVWCA71F37V011433 
Status - Intransit From Factory 
*
The last is also due 11/13/06:
*Cooley Motors Corp. 
401 N Greenbush Rd
Rensselaer, NY 12144 
Phone (518) 2832902 
Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V2 EOS 2.0T MANUAL 
Exterior Color: A1A1 BLACK 
Interior Color: TW BLACK LEATHER 
Options: 7X1 PARK DISTANCE CONTROL 
PSA 18 INCH ALLOY WHEEL PACKAGE 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE 

Comm # - W06317 
VIN - WVWCA71F47V013319 
Status - Intransit From Factory *
That's every one in the US! Good luck!


----------



## wonder (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: comm # assigned (Jpics)*

What if I were able to convince her to re-order from Greenbrier? Would there be any possibility of her getting the car sooner? if so, aside from convincing her, how would I go about that? heck, i'd even go up to Paul if it meant I could get the car sooner and therefore get the wife off my back.








Thx.


_Modified by wonder at 11:27 AM 9-23-2006_


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: comm # assigned (wonder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wonder* »_What if I were able to convince her to re-order from Greenbrier? Would there be any possibility of her getting the car sooner? if so, aside from convincing her, how would I go about that? heck, i'd even go up to Paul if it meant I could get the car sooner and therefore get the wife off my back.








Thx.


Since you ordered such a nice car, I thought I'd have a little fun! I placed a 'Sold' order for Mr & Mrs John Wonder, with our dealer address, and the order went straight to the factory....








This is a paste of 'your' cars info...
*The following order(s) was accepted by the factory 
Comm # - X27718 
Estimated Production Week - 10/30/2006 
Message - Process Complete. Production Week 44/2006 
*
This is the order:
*Order Configuration 

Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: C9C9 ISLAND GRAY 
Interior Color: TW BLACK LEATHER 
Options: 9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
PSA 18 INCH ALLOY WHEEL PACKAGE 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE 

Comm # - X27718 
VIN
Status - Factory Order Bank 
*
So, do you want a car??








I will get an ETA on dealer arrival in a few days, should be January.








That's Turbo powered ordering!












_Modified by TURBO PAUL at 3:38 PM 9-23-2006_


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: comm # assigned (TURBO PAUL)*

Paul,
Curious here when do you imagine V6 models will begin showing up stateside.

Tks.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: comm # assigned (ehdg eos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ehdg eos* »_Paul,
Curious here when do you imagine V6 models will begin showing up stateside.

Tks.

There are 20 3.2's on the way to the US now, due at the dealers late November. More are waiting to be built, coming December and January.


----------



## wonder (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: comm # assigned (TURBO PAUL)*

YGM


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: comm # assigned (wonder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wonder* »_YGM

And you, sir, have a car!








I look forward to meeting you in January!


----------



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: comm # assigned (TURBO PAUL)*

see told you casey sucks!


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: comm # assigned (TURBO PAUL)*

Paul,
Tks I placed an order and asked for a March/April delivery on a V6. So that means it would probably be built what December/January and then shipped?
Tks.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: comm # assigned (ehdg eos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ehdg eos* »_Paul,
Tks I placed an order and asked for a March/April delivery on a V6. So that means it would probably be built what December/January and then shipped?
Tks.

Well, if the order is in the system, the dealer could hold it back until Dec/Jan, which I would, as that's a good time for an expected March/April delivery. If they don't pay attention though, the order could get sent to the factory earlier. Hard to say what another dealer will do, you know.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: comm # assigned (TURBO PAUL)*

hi turbo paul,
question--- I "ordered" a manual transmision
island grey/black leatherette
lemans wheels
radio upgrade
ipod (wk45 not aftermarket)
i didnt want the sport package---prefer the black trim to the brushed metal and wanted manual passanger seat to be able to add the aftermarket drawer---afraid I'd put my blinker on instead of shifting with the paddle shifters








and need something to play footsie with.
when I called the dealer (joe heidt NJ) back to get some sort of number or date, they said that they cant "order" something specific and it is just a matter of waiting to see what gets sent to the dealer
is this true?
about to sell my car---will I be begging and borrowing a ride forever?
only and always stick,
Jean


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: comm # assigned (just-jean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just-jean* »_hi turbo paul,
question--- I "ordered" a manual transmision
island grey/black leatherette
lemans wheels
radio upgrade
ipod (wk45 not aftermarket)
i didnt want the sport package---prefer the black trim to the brushed metal and wanted manual passanger seat to be able to add the aftermarket drawer---afraid I'd put my blinker on instead of shifting with the paddle shifters







and need something to play footsie with.
*when I called the dealer (joe heidt NJ) back to get some sort of number or date, they said that they cant "order" something specific and it is just a matter of waiting to see what gets sent to the dealer
is this true?*about to sell my car---will I be begging and borrowing a ride forever?
only and always stick,
Jean
]
Hi Jean, I would have to raise the BS flag here, as I have 3 custom order Eos' on order at this point (including the one a few posts up). Realize that an order will take about four months to arrive, as the one for 'wonder' above was placed last week, and went straight to production status, scheduled for week 44, and is due the beginning of January. 
I looked up the options you want in the locator, without the iPod adaptor, and only one order like that in the US, a sold order in Ohio. So you will have to order this car, as it's not gonna be something that just comes in. 
If I can help, let me know, I'm not far from you at all.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

thanks---will see what a "just show up' visit will do
ipod is not the deciding factor, the rest are--may be on your doorstep if I don't get anywhere


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (just-jean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just-jean* »_thanks---will see what a "just show up' visit will do
ipod is not the deciding factor, the rest are--may be on your doorstep if I don't get anywhere








I'm here.....


----------



## scnelson (Sep 1, 2006)

*ReTURBO PAUL)*

At your convenience, please check the status of VIN # WVWDA71F57V010109 and COMM # W08345. Originally told this was due in Oct 18 and now being told Oct 28. Just wondering when I might actually take delivery. Thanks!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: ReTURBO PAUL) (scnelson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scnelson* »_At your convenience, please check the status of VIN # WVWDA71F57V010109 and COMM # W08345. Originally told this was due in Oct 18 and now being told Oct 28. Just wondering when I might actually take delivery. Thanks!

Well, as a 'Sold' car, I can't open the details page, so I have limited info and an educated guess. The current status shows as:
*Status - Intransit From Factory 
ETA Next Status - 09/26/2006 *
The next status from 'Intransit from Factory' is 'Port Stock', so this means that the car should be hitting the port about now. Most Eos' are scheduled for four weeks of port and transit time, so the end of October sounds like it should be right.
Remember, your dealer is seeing dates that are ETA's, meaning Estimated Time of Arrival, estimated being the key word. These dates do change forward and backward as the order progresses through the system. Until the car hits the lot, you never know.....


----------



## scnelson (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: ReTURBO PAUL) (TURBO PAUL)*

Thanks for the info. Trying to be patient


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: ReTURBO PAUL) (scnelson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scnelson* »_Thanks for the info. Trying to be patient

Not an easy thing to be with such a nice car coming!


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: ReTURBO PAUL) (TURBO PAUL)*

Hi, Paul
It's Boni B from Staten Island. Hope things are going well for you. 
So, aside from my Touareg (now an '06) being fantastic, I'm hot on the trail for an Eos to sit next to my baby in the garage! Just waiting for the 3.2 as there are options on there not available on the 2.0T. (I'm really spoiled with all the toys on my Egg!) 
I had the pleasure of test driving the Eos while my car was in service for 2 days (Thunder blue/beige with lux. package & dynaudio), and it has me completely won me over! Just trying to decide color combos. My Touareg (V8 every option but tow hitch) is silver/teak so I'm not so sure I'd want another silver car....Jetta and Cabrio were silver too.
If and when the Moonrock interior is released, do you know what colors it will be offered with. I know Island Gray is not one of them which I was surprised to learn.
I'll drop by one day when I'm out visiting my family in Mt. Pocono. 
Best regards,
me


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: ReTURBO PAUL) (irbrenda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *irbrenda* »_Hi, Paul
It's Boni B from Staten Island. Hope things are going well for you. 
So, aside from my Touareg (now an '06) being fantastic, I'm hot on the trail for an Eos to sit next to my baby in the garage! Just waiting for the 3.2 as there are options on there not available on the 2.0T. (I'm really spoiled with all the toys on my Egg!) 
I had the pleasure of test driving the Eos while my car was in service for 2 days (Thunder blue/beige with lux. package & dynaudio), and it has me completely won me over! Just trying to decide color combos. My Touareg (V8 every option but tow hitch) is silver/teak so I'm not so sure I'd want another silver car....Jetta and Cabrio were silver too.
If and when the Moonrock interior is released, do you know what colors it will be offered with. I know Island Gray is not one of them which I was surprised to learn.
I'll drop by one day when I'm out visiting my family in Mt. Pocono. 
Best regards,
me


You remind me like I wouldn't remember you Boni?







I wouldn't forget you!








So, Moonrock is coming with Candy White, Eismeer Blue, Silver Essence, and Thunder Blue. Yes, I am surprised not to see Island Gray or Black Uni offered.....







But then why do they do so many things, right.








I hope you'll stop by, Mt Pocono isn't far from here at all. Let me know when to order your Eos!








Oh, and the 3.2's will start coming in December and January.


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: ReTURBO PAUL) (TURBO PAUL)*

I knew your wouldn't forget me nor would I forget you! I was left nearly dead after my self-inflicted accident at home (Sept 24, '03) when I purchased my Egg from you back in Oct. 03. You were so warm and helpful with my Touareg purchase back then that my bad times were quickly erradicated from memory. :







(1 year recovery from everything)
So, now that you told me the bad news about the color combos, I have to start all over again! I really wanted the black/gray int....darn. I can't do red again and silver/gray is a no-no...lack of contrast. Black/beige....I'll be cleaning forever, not that I don't do it already but that's like double-duty work! I'm not a fan of white either. I do want the sports package with every option available....does that surprise you? And since it's brushed alum. trim, I thought grey leather w/ black carpeting & dash would have been nice. Back to the drawing board.
Thanks for the info! And I'll definitely be stopping by! You're not that far away - even from SI!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: ReTURBO PAUL) (irbrenda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *irbrenda* »_I knew your wouldn't forget me nor would I forget you! I was left nearly dead after my self-inflicted accident at home (Sept 24, '03) when I purchased my Egg from you back in Oct. 03. You were so warm and helpful with my Touareg purchase back then that my bad times were quickly erradicated from memory. :







(1 year recovery from everything)
So, now that you told me the bad news about the color combos, I have to start all over again! I really wanted the black/gray int....darn. I can't do red again and silver/gray is a no-no...lack of contrast. Black/beige....I'll be cleaning forever, not that I don't do it already but that's like double-duty work! I'm not a fan of white either. I do want the sports package with every option available....does that surprise you? And since it's brushed alum. trim, I thought grey leather w/ black carpeting & dash would have been nice. Back to the drawing board.
Thanks for the info! And I'll definitely be stopping by! You're not that far away - even from SI!









Yeah, Boni, I agree, the black/gray sport would be hot, but oh well. Though I can't imagine any car you own getting dirty!!







I have a friend who's a detailer, and his cars aren't as clean as yours!








Let me know if I can help you in any way! Paul


----------



## Rob in Hot Springs (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: ReTURBO PAUL) (TURBO PAUL)*

Hi Paul
Great talking to you today.. Thanks for taking the time








EOS I was looking at is.. Comm# W23574 3.2
but might be interested in a 2.0 with Nav, Dynaudio and Lux Pac.
Thanks for your help


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: ReTURBO PAUL) (Rob in Hot Springs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rob in Hot Springs* »_Hi Paul
Great talking to you today.. Thanks for taking the time








EOS I was looking at is.. Comm# W23574 3.2
but might be interested in a 2.0 with Nav, Dynaudio and Lux Pac.
Thanks for your help










Yup, nice to talk with you, too. 
That 3.2 is not marked sold, so the details are as follows:
*Dealer: North Point Volkswagen
Order Configuration 

Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77X3 EOS 3.2L AUTO 
Exterior Color: A1A1 BLACK 
Interior Color: TY BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: 9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
PTP 3.2 V6 TECHNOLOGY PACKAGE 
PVD NAVIGATION SYSTEM 

Comm # - W23574 
VIN
Status - Factory Order Bank 

At the top of the order detail page are these dates:
Commission Number W23574 
Order Status Factory Order Bank (10) 
Requested Production Week 43/2006 10/23/2006 
Assigned Production Week 43/2006 10/23/2006 
Actual Production Week 43/2006 10/23/2006 
At the bottom of the page are the Actual and ETA dates. They are actually all together, with the dates in two columns, one for actual, and one for ETA. As the car progresses through the system, the ETA's are replaced by the actual, when that event has occured:

Actual Dates:
Order Entry 06/29/2006
Marked Sold Order 
Vehicle Assigned 09/02/2006
Release to Manuf. 09/22/2006 
ETA Dates: (not all steps get an ETA, just these few)
Release for Production
Factory Inspected 
Departure Port Arrived 
Ship Loaded 11/28/2006 
Port Arrived 12/18/2006 
Dealer Invoice 
Port Hold End 
Rel. to Carrier (Port) 01/04/2007 
Rail Load
Rail Unload 
Truck Load 
Dealer Delivered Week of 01/15/2007 
*
Is that enough info?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: ReTURBO PAUL) (Rob in Hot Springs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rob in Hot Springs* »_Hi Paul
Great talking to you today.. Thanks for taking the time








EOS I was looking at is.. Comm# W23574 3.2
but might be interested in a 2.0 with Nav, Dynaudio and Lux Pac.
Thanks for your help









As for locating a car, I figure I'll break it up from the other post to keep it easier to read! 
looking for a 2.0T DSG, Lux Pkg, Navi, and Dynaudio. There are none on order for Arkansas, in any color combo. There are two heading for Texas, both are 'Port Stock', due at the dealers the week of 10/23/06. 
One is going to Gene Messer Volkswagen in Lubbock. 
*Order Configuration 

Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: A1A1 BLACK 
Interior Color: TY BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: 7X1 PARK DISTANCE CONTROL 
9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
PVD NAVIGATION SYSTEM 
WL2 PACKAGE 2 - LUXURY 

Comm # - V78427 
VIN - WVWFA71F87V010727 
Status - Port Stock 
* 
The other is going to Automax Volkswagen in Killeen.
*Order Configuration 

Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: C9C9 ISLAND GRAY 
Interior Color: TY BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: 7X1 PARK DISTANCE CONTROL 
9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
PVD NAVIGATION SYSTEM 
WL2 PACKAGE 2 - LUXURY 

Comm # - V78443 
VIN - WVWFA71F47V010577 
Status - Port Stock *


----------



## callmeal (Sep 8, 2006)

Paul,
Could you please get an update on X15524? The dealer upped his estimate from 10 to 12 weeks to mid Dec at best. This fits with the info you have giving.
Thanks again.
Call Me AL


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (callmeal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *callmeal* »_Paul,
Could you please get an update on X15524? The dealer upped his estimate from 10 to 12 weeks to mid Dec at best. This fits with the info you have giving.
Thanks again.
Call Me AL

Hi Al,
The order is in 'Factory Order Bank' status, but does not have an 'ETA Next Status' date yet. It may have just got to that status, and hasn't had dates assigned yet. Ask again in a few days, and I'll look again. 


_Modified by TURBO PAUL at 4:38 PM 9-27-2006_


----------



## callmeal (Sep 8, 2006)

At least it's moving closer,
Thanks again
Al


----------



## Rob in Hot Springs (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: ReTURBO PAUL) (TURBO PAUL)*

Wow
Thanks Paul!
I wish I was closer to you
both cars in Texas look interesting... I will keep you posted, if you are ever "down south" look me up... great golf and fishing here!
Robert


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: ReTURBO PAUL) (Rob in Hot Springs)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: ReTURBO PAUL) (TURBO PAUL)*

I finally got a chance to drive an EOS last night. Nice car but I have one question. Is there a way to install a forward facing baby seat in there. No one at the dealer knew how it would work but they said it is possible to install the seat facing rear but thats only good til the child is 1 year old. I have a 20 month old daughter and would like to have her in the car sometimes but according to everyone at that dealership there is no way to install a forward facing child seat. Anybody know if there is a way to do it because if not, thats a deal breaker right there


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: ReTURBO PAUL) (asylum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *asylum* »_I finally got a chance to drive an EOS last night. Nice car but I have one question. Is there a way to install a forward facing baby seat in there. No one at the dealer knew how it would work but they said it is possible to install the seat facing rear but thats only good til the child is 1 year old. I have a 20 month old daughter and would like to have her in the car sometimes but according to everyone at that dealership there is no way to install a forward facing child seat. Anybody know if there is a way to do it because if not, thats a deal breaker right there


Wow, I didn't think that would be a problem. I'll have to look into that.....


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: ReTURBO PAUL) (TURBO PAUL)*

I was just informed that the top tether might be a Canada-only thing so maybe thats why its not an issue for the us guys


----------



## scnelson (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: ReTURBO PAUL) (scnelson)*

Got the call this moring; my new Eos has arrived at the dealer!!!!








They are prepping the vehicle now and should have it ready for pickup this afternoon








A nice surprise since this a few weeks earlier than expected. I'll be going topless this weekend


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: ReTURBO PAUL) (scnelson)*

When did you order yours?


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Hi Turbo Paul,
Just wondering if you could check the status of Comm # X20108 
Last check a week ago as IS Order Status.
Thanks!
L


----------



## scnelson (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: ReTURBO PAUL) (ChicagoVW)*

Didn't order it. Searched incoming inventory to find one equipped the way I wanted it. Car was inbound to dealer near Dallas. Had my local dealer here in San Antonio work a trade. Car was expected in until mid to late October, but arrived today.


----------



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: ReTURBO PAUL) (scnelson)*

Thanks VW for the 6 EOS I found this mornign when I got to work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by Jpics at 8:33 PM 9-29-2006_


----------



## Midlife Crisis 2 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: ReTURBO PAUL) (Jpics)*

My salesman told me my EOS will arrive sometime tomorrow. If it is before noon, it can be prepped and ready for pickup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif If it arrives after noon, pickup will not occur until Monday. And since I live 100 miles away, it makes delivery somewhat difficult during the week. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the phone rings early tomorrow.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (lucanaut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucanaut* »_Hi Turbo Paul,
Just wondering if you could check the status of Comm # X20108 
Last check a week ago as IS Order Status.
Thanks!
L

It still is in I.S. Order Bank.


----------



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

how big is this dealer in TX?


----------



## eosgurl (Aug 3, 2006)

TURBO PAUL!!!
Could you check my Eos again? Comm. W21663 from Molle VW. Thanks so much!!!!
A


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (eosgurl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eosgurl* »_TURBO PAUL!!!
Could you check my Eos again? Comm. W21663 from Molle VW. Thanks so much!!!!
A

It's on the way:
Status - Intransit From Factory 

ETA Next Status - 10/25/2006 
The next status is port stock, so 10/25/2006 should be when it arrives at the port in the US.


----------



## callmeal (Sep 8, 2006)

Its been almost a week. Could you please get an update on X15524? The suspense is getting to me
Thanks again
Al


----------



## DCubed (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (callmeal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *callmeal* »_Its been almost a week. Could you please get an update on X15524? The suspense is getting to me
Thanks again
Al

Still not produced, its in factory order bank, should go into production status by the 24th of October, then produced by early november.


----------



## callmeal (Sep 8, 2006)

Thank You. 
Hoping for a mid Dec delivery


----------



## passat06boi (Feb 1, 2006)

TO CT/MA/RI/NY/NH/VT/NJ DEALERS: I'M SEARCHING FOR A PARTICULAR CAR...ANY HELP WOULD BE GREAT.
A 2.0T WITH AUTO. THUNDER BLUE, WITH CORNSILK BEIGE.
THAT'S IT. LOL
ANYHELP PLEASE EMAIL ME @ [email protected]
PLEASE DON'T EMAIL OFFERS, JUST INVENTORY. THANKS. I'M DESPERATELY SEARCHING FOR THIS COMBO WITH JUST THE AUTO IN A 2.0T. NON BASE.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (passat06boi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat06boi* »_TO CT/MA/RI/NY/NH/VT/NJ DEALERS: I'M SEARCHING FOR A PARTICULAR CAR...ANY HELP WOULD BE GREAT.
A 2.0T WITH AUTO. THUNDER BLUE, WITH CORNSILK BEIGE.
THAT'S IT. LOL
ANYHELP PLEASE EMAIL ME @ [email protected]
PLEASE DON'T EMAIL OFFERS, JUST INVENTORY. THANKS. I'M DESPERATELY SEARCHING FOR THIS COMBO WITH JUST THE AUTO IN A 2.0T. NON BASE.

First, please turn off the caps, that's yelling, and I don't like being yelled at, I already have a wife....








There are three cars matching that discription coming to the Northeast region, only one is not marked sold. It's going to Valenti Motors in Watertown, CT. It's due at the dealer the week of 11/27/06. This is the car:
* Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: U1U1 THUNDER BLUE 
Interior Color: QT BEIGE LEATHERETTE 

Commnum - W03386 
VIN - WVWBA71F47V016099 
Status - Intransit From Factory *
There is one a little father away that is showing in-stock at the dealer right now. It does have the 17" 'LeMans' wheel option, but that's only $400 more. It's at Antwerpen Volkswagen in Pasadena, MD.
* Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: U1U1 THUNDER BLUE 
Interior Color: QT BEIGE LEATHERETTE 
Options: PLE 2.0 "LE MANS" ALLOY WHEEL PACKAGE 

Commnum - V82356 
VIN - WVWBA71F67V007534 
Status - Dealer Stock * 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Rob in Hot Springs (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

hi Paul
Just wanted to let you know, North Little Rock dealer is bringing in the black EOS from Lubbock that you found for me. Will have my car Friday! Just in time for the weekend








Picked it up for $500 under MSR... It kills me, I have never pay that close to MSR befor... I guess thats what you get when you have to have a new model.
Thanks again for your help. my dealer was floored that I knew were the cars were and VIN #'s


----------



## passat06boi (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks tons Paul. Sorry about the caps... force of habit. Never mean to yell... apparently it's highly frowned upon in forums. I just use CAPS LOCK all day at the office.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Rob in Hot Springs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rob in Hot Springs* »_hi Paul
Just wanted to let you know, North Little Rock dealer is bringing in the black EOS from Lubbock that you found for me. Will have my car Friday! Just in time for the weekend









Picked it up for $500 under MSR... It kills me, I have never pay that close to MSR befor... I guess thats what you get when you have to have a new model.
Thanks again for your help. my dealer was floored that I knew were the cars were and VIN #'s









Congrats! 
I would have loved to see their faces...


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (passat06boi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat06boi* »_Thanks tons Paul. Sorry about the caps... force of habit. Never mean to yell... apparently it's highly frowned upon in forums. I just use CAPS LOCK all day at the office.


I know about the caps, we use them all day on the dealer systems too, then have to remember to switch back. I was just bustin'...








Those cars help?


----------



## passat06boi (Feb 1, 2006)

They do... Though MD is a tad of a jaunt... though it would be a fun ride home in an EOS. 
Emailed those to my VW rep that I deal with..see what she can do.
I hate paying MSRP but what am I to do... It's a hot car right now.
Thanks Paul.


----------



## Rob in Hot Springs (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (callmeal)*

Question?
I saw some paint protection film by 3M, pre cut for the EOS...
has anyone had experience with this product?
Can it come off and the car look good later?


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (Rob in Hot Springs)*

You ought to check the Touareg forums and see what they said about the film protection, the mfrs, and the recommendations. Everyone seemed to be very satisfied. I never did it on my Touaregs.


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

Hey Paul,
Has VW given you any more information on the dealer installed iPod adaptors? Will they be in the center console instead of the glovebox like the factory installed adaptors?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## ramsecon04 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Paul,
New Passat owner here. Purchased 10/05. Out of curiosity, it'd be neat to see the history of my car through those stages you've been showing the EOS customers. Any possible way to plug in my VIN and show the history of my car? VIN: WVWAK73C66P022663. Let me know, sorry for hijacking the EOS thread


----------



## scottjay99 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL) - UW in Seattle Eos status?*

Hi Turbo Paul,
I very much appreciate all the good info you bring to this forum. Can you check the status of an Eos I ordered from University VW in Seattle? The VIN# is WVWBA71F87V015098. 
It's a thunder blue with beige int, auto, no sport or lux package. Let me know if you need any more info.
Many thanks,
Scott J.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (ChicagoVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChicagoVW* »_Hey Paul,
Has VW given you any more information on the dealer installed iPod adaptors? Will they be in the center console instead of the glovebox like the factory installed adaptors?
Thanks in advance!

Yes, the iPod adaptor from the factory will be in the armrest, like the A5 cars. I don't know if they are going to modify the kit available at the dealer parts counter to match, or stick with glovebox mount for that.








Oh, and this eliminates the glovebox Aux adaptor.












_Modified by TURBO PAUL at 1:43 PM 10-5-2006_


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Rob in Hot Springs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rob in Hot Springs* »_Question?
I saw some paint protection film by 3M, pre cut for the EOS...
has anyone had experience with this product?
Can it come off and the car look good later?

Like Boni said, check the other fforums for more info, not just the Treg, but also the MkV and Passat forums. Those that use it seem to swear by it, but it isn't that cheap.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (ramsecon04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramsecon04* »_Paul,
New Passat owner here. Purchased 10/05. Out of curiosity, it'd be neat to see the history of my car through those stages you've been showing the EOS customers. Any possible way to plug in my VIN and show the history of my car? VIN: WVWAK73C66P022663. Let me know, sorry for hijacking the EOS thread









Sorry, once a car is marked as 'Sold' as an order, or is actually reported as Customer Delivered, as your car is, I can't see the details page anymore. I wouldn't even be able to find your car in the system if you didn't give me the VIN.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL) - UW in Seattle Eos status? (scottjay99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scottjay99* »_Hi Turbo Paul,
I very much appreciate all the good info you bring to this forum. Can you check the status of an Eos I ordered from University VW in Seattle? The VIN# is WVWBA71F87V015098. 
It's a thunder blue with beige int, auto, no sport or lux package. Let me know if you need any more info.
Many thanks,
Scott J.

The car is on the way. 
*Order Configuration 

Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: U1U1 THUNDER BLUE 
Interior Color: QT BEIGE LEATHERETTE 

Commnum - W55606 
VIN - WVWBA71F87V015098 
Status - Intransit From Factory 

*
The 'ETA Next Status' date is 11/06/06, so that is the due date at the port, figure 2-3 weeks after that at the dealer.


----------



## scottjay99 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Thanks very much, Paul. Great to hear that it's on the way. Wish they could just fly it from Europe to Seattle--that's a long boat/trailer ride.


----------



## lonerthx (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Paul,
Thanks for all your work here.
Could you look up the info on my order.
Comm # X18768
Thanks,
Matt


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (lonerthx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lonerthx* »_Paul,
Thanks for all your work here.
Could you look up the info on my order.
Comm # X18768
Thanks,
Matt

As a sold order, I can't see much. 
*Order Configuration 

Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: Y4Y4 EISMEER BLUE 
Interior Color: TX GRAY LEATHER 
Options: WAU SPORT PACKAGE 

Commnum - X18768 
VIN - 
Status - I.S. Order Bank 
*
I.S.Order Bank status means that the order is only in the dealers order bank, not yet factory accepted. So there are no dates assigned yet.


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Hi Paul,
Would you mind checking on commission #W15781? I'd appreciate it.
On another note, I spoke to my dealer today (Fletcher Jones in Chicago) and was told that they have been notified by VW that there may be a delay on the factory installed iPod adaptors. In fact, it could be as long as 60-90 days. I got the distinct feeling that he was trying to dissuade me from waiting until week 45 (I'm a week 41). Have you heard anything like this?
In the same conversation he said he didn't think it would be a problem to install the existing dealer iPod adaptor in the center console instead of the glove box. Not having seen the adaptor up close, I'm wondering if that's true? It seems like it should be (it's just a wire, after all), but you just never know. He was pretty confident, but I'm suspicious since it just seems like he's anxious for me to get my car more than making sure that I get what I want (or it could be because I'm predisposed to distrust car dealers -- present company excepted!).
He was unaware of a revised dealer installed iPod adaptor that is built for the center console.
I know that an iPod adaptor isn't a big deal, but I plan to have this car for a very long time and I'm willing to wait four additional weeks to get exactly what I want. Afterall, I'm already waiting 12-14....
Any light you could shed would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (ChicagoVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChicagoVW* »_Hi Paul,
Would you mind checking on commission #W15781? I'd appreciate it.
On another note, I spoke to my dealer today (Fletcher Jones in Chicago) and was told that they have been notified by VW that there may be a delay on the factory installed iPod adaptors. In fact, it could be as long as 60-90 days. I got the distinct feeling that he was trying to dissuade me from waiting until week 45 (I'm a week 41). Have you heard anything like this?
In the same conversation he said he didn't think it would be a problem to install the existing dealer iPod adaptor in the center console instead of the glove box. Not having seen the adaptor up close, I'm wondering if that's true? It seems like it should be (it's just a wire, after all), but you just never know. He was pretty confident, but I'm suspicious since it just seems like he's anxious for me to get my car more than making sure that I get what I want (or it could be because I'm predisposed to distrust car dealers -- present company excepted!).
He was unaware of a revised dealer installed iPod adaptor that is built for the center console.
I know that an iPod adaptor isn't a big deal, but I plan to have this car for a very long time and I'm willing to wait four additional weeks to get exactly what I want. Afterall, I'm already waiting 12-14....
Any light you could shed would be greatly appreciated!

Your car is still scheduled to build around 10/20/06.
I have heard nothing about a delay for the iPod adaptor. There is one scheduled with the Navi/iPod option for week 45, so I don't know....


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

OK, thanks. If you hear anything about a new dealer installed iPod adaptor for the center console, could you let us know?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (ChicagoVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChicagoVW* »_OK, thanks. If you hear anything about a new dealer installed iPod adaptor for the center console, could you let us know?

Of course!


----------



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

anyone looking for a2.0T sport package with a manual tranny?


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: (Jpics)*

What color? Dynaudio?


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Hi Paul,
I got a call from my VW dealer this Friday giving me an update on my order. He said the car is in production, though he did not give me a delivery date. However I'd like to verify. The Comm # is X20108 
I'm just wondering if he meant it's in IS status (as it's been for weeks now) or if there's been a change.
Thanks!
L


----------



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (ChicagoVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChicagoVW* »_What color? Dynaudio? 

Gray with black interior , dynaudio and 18"S


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: (Jpics)*

Rats. Thanks though. I'll have to wait.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (lucanaut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucanaut* »_Hi Paul,
I got a call from my VW dealer this Friday giving me an update on my order. He said the car is in production, though he did not give me a delivery date. However I'd like to verify. The Comm # is X20108 
I'm just wondering if he meant it's in IS status (as it's been for weeks now) or if there's been a change.
Thanks!
L


Sorry, not in production, still I.S.Order Bank.
*Order Configuration 

Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: Y4Y4 EISMEER BLUE 
Interior Color: TY BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: PIP NAVIGATION PACKAGE WITH IPOD ADAPTER 
WL2 PACKAGE 2 - LUXURY 

Commnum - X20108 
VIN -
Status - I.S. Order Bank *


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Sigh







oh well 
Are any PVD equipped cars in production at this point? I am just curious to understand if they're not even in production yet, or our turn just hasnt arrived (and if so, on average how long does a car stay in IS Order bank status before moving on to the next step?)


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (lucanaut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucanaut* »_Sigh







oh well 
Are any PVD equipped cars in production at this point? I am just curious to understand if they're not even in production yet, or our turn just hasnt arrived (and if so, on average how long does a car stay in IS Order bank status before moving on to the next step?)

It's not the Navi, as I have an ordered customer car that's already built and on the way with PVD. 
The problem with I.S. Order Bank status, is that it depends on that dealers orders vs his similar orders vs similar zone orders vs zone allocation. So while I have an unsold Touareg that's been in I.S. since last Dec (







), I have ordered three sold Eos' that all went staight to 'Order Bank' status, and skipped I.S. altogether......don't ask me, it's just the way it is....though an ordered car shouldn't be sitting that long, I'd be all over my VW rep if I had a sold car sitting that long....


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

More sigh...............








So, do you have any suggestions? Should I ask my VW dealer to do something?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (lucanaut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucanaut* »_More sigh...............








So, do you have any suggestions? Should I ask my VW dealer to do something?

You could say that you're sometimes on a forum, and others who've ordered cars have got them moving faster, and could they please check with anyone at VW that could help out. Just be careful, you want the car to move, but not alienate the dealer....
It's a pain, 'wonder' had the same issue, his order sat at his small local dealer for a month in I.S., and for fun I tried to order the same car for him, and it went straight to production.....he decided to come up here from VA to get the car I put in, as he was tired of waiting.....it can be very weird how the system works.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Just a note to everyone, since Friday is mine and my wifes 10th Anniversary, I am going to be away for the rest of the week, returning on Monday the 16th.








Talk to you all then!


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*






















Happy Anniversary. Let's see, 10 is traditionally tin or aluminum though now it is OK to substitute diamonds.


----------



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: (northvw)*

Hey, Turbo Paul, 10 years?
I have underwear older than that. (Haunting visual, isn't it?)
I just passed twenty-nine years and it feels like only 29.....
Since TP is away until 10/16, would anyone else out there please check if my car finally arrived at the port and the next status update?
W26223, VIN WVWDA71FX7V013863
Paul, seriously congrats and remember you can't go away next time without our permission.


----------



## passat06boi (Feb 1, 2006)

Paul...
The windblocker that comes in the 2.0T Eos.... is there a part number for it? I ordered a BASE and it doesn't come with one..
any thoughts? price?
Thanks as always!


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Well I suppose the one positive thing about the car still being in IS Order Bank status is that we can add Dynaudio to it and it shouldn't be a big issue since our car only exists on paper still


----------



## USCVWFAN (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (notawagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notawagon* »_Since TP is away until 10/16, would anyone else out there please check if my car finally arrived at the port and the next status update?
W26223, VIN WVWDA71FX7V013863 

Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: 5H5H SILVER ESSENCE 
Interior Color: TW BLACK LEATHER 
Options: 7X1 PARK DISTANCE CONTROL 
PSA 18 INCH ALLOY WHEEL PACKAGE 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE 

Commnum W26223 
VIN WVWDA71FX7V013863 
Status Port Stock 
ETA Next Status 10/30/2006
__________________________
I'm thinking end of the month for delivery.


----------



## smith46 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Happy 10th! Hope you had a great vacation! Now that I've joined the club of upcoming EOS owners, can you tell me the current status of commission number X45567? My dealer was rather vague on delivery being in January or February. Just want to see how accurate that is. Also, is there any way I can check status directly somewhere (aside from asking you, of course)?
Looking forward to that EOS 2.0T, manual, sport package, thunder blue w/ cornsilk beige!
Many thanks,
Greg


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (smith46)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smith46* »_Happy 10th! Hope you had a great vacation! Now that I've joined the club of upcoming EOS owners, can you tell me the current status of commission number X45567? My dealer was rather vague on delivery being in January or February. Just want to see how accurate that is. Also, is there any way I can check status directly somewhere (aside from asking you, of course)?
Looking forward to that EOS 2.0T, manual, sport package, thunder blue w/ cornsilk beige!
Many thanks,
Greg









Thanks! 
Here's your order:
*Order Configuration 

Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V2 EOS 2.0T MANUAL 
Exterior Color: U1U1 THUNDER BLUE 
Interior Color: TY BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: WAU SPORT PACKAGE 

Commnum - X45567
VIN - 
Status - I.S. Order Bank *
Still in 'I.S. Order Bank', so there are no ETA's assigned yet. Until it moves to 'Factory Order Bank', then it gets it's ETA's. It's marked sold, so the info I will be able to get will be limited, only the selling dealer, Bernardsville, gets to open the details page. Most Eos' are taking 3-4 months to arrive at this point. 
There is nowhere for a customer to follow the progress of their car, but you can check with me again in a couple weeks if you'd like, and I'll look again.


----------



## passat06boi (Feb 1, 2006)

Paul, there's a P. Red BASE EOS either in transit or at port....going to Crowley VW in Plainville, CT. I don't have my order # though... :-( Any update/info for me? If a car is at port..why does it take so long to get to the dealer?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (passat06boi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat06boi* »_Paul, there's a P. Red BASE EOS either in transit or at port....going to Crowley VW in Plainville, CT. I don't have my order # though... :-( Any update/info for me? If a car is at port..why does it take so long to get to the dealer?

They take about a month at the port. They are going to a quality check area after the normal port checks, so it takes a while. I just got in a base 2.0T auto in Red that was 5 weeks at the port, and it was marked sold in the system.....








I assume by BASE you mean a Eos Base manual, not a 2.0T model, right? If so, there are only two heading for CT that are not sold, and one that is. 
Lia Volkswagen in Enfield has one in Port Stock, and Gene Langan Volkswagen in Glastonbury has one Intransit from Factory. The sold order is for Riverbank Motors in Stamford, it's not built yet, and is months away.


----------



## passat06boi (Feb 1, 2006)

Yes...BASE/Stick not 2.0T. I know LIA has one in transit. Didn't know Langan did... 
The EOS was originally going to a dealer in NY, but got re-routed to CT for me by VWoA rep.
thanks.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (passat06boi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat06boi* »_Yes...BASE/Stick not 2.0T. I know LIA has one in transit. Didn't know Langan did... 
The EOS was originally going to a dealer in NY, but got re-routed to CT for me by VWoA rep.
thanks.

If it's diverted, it should show as going to Crowley now.


----------



## smith46 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
There is nowhere for a customer to follow the progress of their car, but you can check with me again in a couple weeks if you'd like, and I'll look again.










Will do. Thanks much! Bummer on that huge lead time. Should come in time for ice, snow, slush, mess, and road salt...








Greg


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Hi Paul,
welcome back. Well we stopped by the dealership this weekend, and our salesman was off but we spoke to someone who told us that the car shouldn't be in IS ORDER STATUS this long and was going to have our guy check when he got back. We haven't heard from him yet, but in case something moved since our last check, before I call him, could you check X20108 again? 








Thanks!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (lucanaut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucanaut* »_Hi Paul,
welcome back. Well we stopped by the dealership this weekend, and our salesman was off but we spoke to someone who told us that the car shouldn't be in IS ORDER STATUS this long and was going to have our guy check when he got back. We haven't heard from him yet, but in case something moved since our last check, before I call him, could you check X20108 again? 








Thanks!

just so you know I'm not crazy, here's a paste of your order at this moment:
* Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: Y4Y4 EISMEER BLUE 
Interior Color: TY BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: PIP NAVIGATION PACKAGE WITH IPOD ADAPTER 
WL2 PACKAGE 2 - LUXURY 

Commnum - X20108 
VIN - 
Status - I.S. Order Bank 
*
As you can see, still I.S. Order Bank......


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Oh, I know, YOU are not the crazy one!!!


----------



## callmeal (Sep 8, 2006)

Waiting for a ETA "jello" schedule is rough on the customer. I know this is VWs way of dealing with production issues, just wish there was a better way. The car I ordered in early Sept took until Oct 3 to escape the "IS order bank". Turbo Paul or Dcubed can you please see if X15524 has an ETA schedule yet?
Thank you
Al


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (callmeal)*

Yeah...but we placed our order in mid august and are still in IS Order bank....got a call from the dealership manager who told me he'd be calling VW to see if he can push it...who knows.


----------



## callmeal (Sep 8, 2006)

That's weird your commision number is about 500 higher ( I think later than mine) looks like the dealer sat on the order. I guess I shouldn't be antsie, because I don't have an ETA yet. (But I'am)


----------



## VWSam (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Paul,
Can you please check on my Eos again to see if it might possibly be in "accepted factory status" yet. It has been a month since last time you checked and I am hopeful.








comm#W66767


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

*Turbo Paul*

Hey Paul, welcome back and congratulations! Can you also check on Commission #W15781?
Thanks!


----------



## passat06boi (Feb 1, 2006)

Hey again Paul...
I dont have a W#... but I have a VIN..
WVWAA71FX7V014529
Can you check on it's progress please? Thank you! - J


----------



## DCubed (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (passat06boi)*

I am sure Paul has packed up for the night.....
VWSam Your car is in production status, it should be built by 11-11-06
Chicago VW- Its in transit, should be at the port by 11-06-06
Passat06boi-Port stock currently.


----------



## DCubed (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (callmeal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *callmeal* »_Waiting for a ETA "jello" schedule is rough on the customer. I know this is VWs way of dealing with production issues, just wish there was a better way. The car I ordered in early Sept took until Oct 3 to escape the "IS order bank". Turbo Paul or Dcubed can you please see if X15524 has an ETA schedule yet?
Thank you
Al

Production status, should be built by 11-04-06


----------



## passat06boi (Feb 1, 2006)

what does port stock mean? it's at port in RI? can we speed it up anyway? LOL


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: (DCubed)*

Thank you DCubed! I'm doin' a happy dance


----------



## callmeal (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks Dcubed!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

any idea when the 3.2 or highway 1 will hit the states? can they be ordered right now? 
sorry if its a repost but didnt wanna look through 10 pages or information


----------



## passat06boi (Feb 1, 2006)

what does port stock mean? it's at port in RI? can we speed it up anyway?


----------



## DCubed (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (passat06boi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat06boi* »_what does port stock mean? it's at port in RI? can we speed it up anyway?

Its going through the initial factory PDI at the port that your region gets distribution from, RI would make the most sense for where you live, since your car looks like its for a buyback of a current VW, its not assigned to a dealer, its assigned to the Factory code for buyback replacement cars, so you are at the mercy of the port.


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: (DCubed)*

DCubed,
Do you know what port VW uses for Chicago-bound cars? Just curious...


----------



## DCubed (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (ChicagoVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChicagoVW* »_DCubed,
Do you know what port VW uses for Chicago-bound cars? Just curious...

I would love to be able to answer that, but I do not.


----------



## passat06boi (Feb 1, 2006)

D- thank. mercy of the port eh? Do you know why the PDI process takes so long there? and why it would take almost a month to get it to CT? :-( just sad is all. Conv. season is at it's end... But yeah, it is a buyback resolution car...


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (passat06boi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat06boi* »_D- thank. mercy of the port eh? Do you know why the PDI process takes so long there? and why it would take almost a month to get it to CT? :-( just sad is all. Conv. season is at it's end... But yeah, it is a buyback resolution car...

The Eos is going though a much more through check system at the ports to assure quality, so they average about a month there at this time. I had a sold one there for 5 weeks, it just got here. I tried pushing to get it here, but nothing helped. You can ask your dealer to try contacting the port for your car, it may help.

Oh, and I'm off on Wednesday's, so that's why I could answer any one's questions yesterday.


----------



## passat06boi (Feb 1, 2006)

Well thank you very much Paul. I'll try. congrats on the anniversary as well! KUDOS! I'm only at 6 months... it's tough!


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: (ChicagoVW)*

If your car takes the same route as mine your car will go to Houston then may be shipped to West Chicago then by truck to your dealer. I got my car at Jenning's and that is how mine got here


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: (cb391)*

Thanks!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_any idea when the 3.2 or highway 1 will hit the states? can they be ordered right now? 
sorry if its a repost but didnt wanna look through 10 pages or information


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_any idea when the 3.2 or highway 1 will hit the states? can they be ordered right now? 
sorry if its a repost but didnt wanna look through 10 pages or information

So instead you'd rather a salesman take up his busy time?







Geez the guys are being nice enough already checking status for folks on their cars even they they didn't sell them. The least you can do is search this out on your own.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (ehdg eos)*

umm too bad i did and all i find is oct 2nd in europe...douche
edit: this is for my mom by the way that is interested in getting one soon. 
and i seriously laugh at your take the time from a busy salesman comment...hmm well they made this thread didnt they? 


_Modified by corrado_sean2 at 6:47 AM 10-20-2006_


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_umm too bad i did and all i find is oct 2nd in europe...douche
edit: this is for my mom by the way that is interested in getting one soon. 
and i seriously laugh at your take the time from a busy salesman comment...hmm well they made this thread didnt they? 

_Modified by corrado_sean2 at 6:47 AM 10-20-2006_








Funny how folks take a a critism and start with name calling. Well I"m sorry but not going to stoop to your level. Yes the salemen started this thread to track down folks orders not if and when the highway 1 would be available. Also are you saying that salesmen aren't hard working and busy?








As for the highway 1 according to the thread about it and the write up it got on the main page a while ago that model isn't presently in the works to be produced. As for the V6/3.2 your mom can order one now if she wants. They probably won't be state side till at least Dec. I have one on order but not rush as I requested mine not before March/April. No reason to have it in the winter for me.
Oh and if you like you can go back to your name calling now.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (ehdg eos)*

this thread seems like a general topic on the eos...doesnt say orders...the first few pages were options and what not. you jumped to a conlusion on a serious answer. why couldnt you just answer it in the first place without bashing me, huh? im not saying salesman arent busy or hardworking but they started the thread so own up to it. judging how you answered my original question id kinda question what kind of salesman you actually are. no matter the question im still a potential customer. 
but thanks for the answer at least thats all i wanted to know. 
and if it makes any difference i was offered a job as a salesman cuz i knew more then they did


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

First off I'm a lousy salesman and that's why I'm not one. I don't have the patience for folks who can't do some home work and searching on their own. You did question salesmen being hardworking and busy in fact. You stated "I laugh at your busy salesmen comment" which implies you don't think they are busy. They may have originally started this to give info but now pretty much just help folks look up their cars and stage they are at.
Also here's the info on the highway 1. It mentions the V6 in there though I think it's been delayed as no dealers have any yet and the VW.com site still lists it as coming. 
http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...shtml
See how nice I am doing your homework for you.


----------



## VWSam (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: (DCubed)*

Thanks DCubed for filling in for Paul.
What you guys are doing is awesome, since I do not receive any info or dates from my dealer.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (ehdg eos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ehdg eos* »_
Also here's the info on the highway 1. *It mentions the V6 in there though I think it's been delayed as no dealers have any yet and the VW.com site still lists it as coming. *
http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...shtml
See how nice I am doing your homework for you.









Not to get involved in the 'discussion', but we have no info on the Highway 1 option at this point, so who knows. 
As to the V6, there are 6 at the ports right now (2 are sold), and 25 intransit to the US (7 are sold). They are starting to arrive.


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Hi Turbo Paul,
Can you run once again the status on X20108 ?
I got a call from a different salesman at my VW dealership telling me that the guy we've been working with is gone, so now in a way it's back to square one with filling him in on the background, and checking on comm# 's etc...oh well...
Thanks!
L


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (lucanaut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucanaut* »_Hi Turbo Paul,
Can you run once again the status on X20108 ?
I got a call from a different salesman at my VW dealership telling me that the guy we've been working with is gone, so now in a way it's back to square one with filling him in on the background, and checking on comm# 's etc...oh well...
Thanks!
L









What a pain when your salesman leaves.....








*Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: Y4Y4 EISMEER BLUE 
Interior Color: TY BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: PIP NAVIGATION PACKAGE WITH IPOD ADAPTER 
WL2 PACKAGE 2 - LUXURY 

Commnum - X20108 
VIN -
Status - I.S. Order Bank*







Sorry.....


----------



## eosgurl (Aug 3, 2006)

Can someone please check the status of my Eos, Comm # W21663 going to Molle VW in KC, MO? I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (eosgurl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eosgurl* »_Can someone please check the status of my Eos, Comm # W21663 going to Molle VW in KC, MO? I would greatly appreciate it. 

Your car:
* Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: Y4Y4 EISMEER BLUE 
Interior Color: TY BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: PVD NAVIGATION SYSTEM 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE 

Commnum - W21663
VIN - WVWDA71F87V015773
Status - Intransit From Factory *
It's 'ETA Next Status' is 10/27/2006, so it's just about at the port, though it likely will be a month till it gets to the dealer.


----------



## passat06boi (Feb 1, 2006)

Paul, when you get a second, can you double check this VIN for me... see if the status has changed? Thanks!
WVWAA71FX7V014529


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

LOL, kill me. This new salesman on the phone was like "they're MAKING the car" (not even building it, they're MAKING it, as if it was a cake) and said he'd call me if there were any developments. Clearly they're not MAKING anything. Anyway, are there any cars being built with comm # X....? I mean, is it just a case where they haven't gotten to the X's yet? Or my number? Because otherwise I am seriously going to consider taking my business elsewhere. It's not like there's only 1 VW dealership in Houston.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (passat06boi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat06boi* »_Paul, when you get a second, can you double check this VIN for me... see if the status has changed? Thanks!
WVWAA71FX7V014529

Status - Port Stock, ETA Next Status - 10/24/2006 
So if things go well, should be heading to the dealer next week, from what I can see. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (lucanaut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucanaut* »_LOL, kill me. This new salesman on the phone was like "they're MAKING the car" (not even building it, they're MAKING it, as if it was a cake) and said he'd call me if there were any developments. Clearly they're not MAKING anything. Anyway, are there any cars being built with comm # X....? I mean, is it just a case where they haven't gotten to the X's yet? Or my number? Because otherwise I am seriously going to consider taking my business elsewhere. It's not like there's only 1 VW dealership in Houston.

First, your order is still in 'I.S. Order Bank' status, so they haven't sceduled a time to bake it yet.....








Now, I thought maybe because you have the Navi/iPod option and maybe that was the hold up. It may be, as there are only 7 Eos' in 'Factory Order Bank' status, and 2 in 'Production Stock' status in the whole US. So not may ahead of yours, and these are all sold units. And none are Eismeer Blue. If you want the iPod adaptor, best to be patient a little longer, as it looks like they are starting to move to production. 
Of course if you are just not happy with your salesperson, well.....


----------



## lonerthx (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
First, your order is still in 'I.S. Order Bank' status, so they haven't sceduled a time to bake it yet.....








Now, I thought maybe because you have the Navi/iPod option and maybe that was the hold up. It may be, as there are only 7 Eos' in 'Factory Order Bank' status, and 2 in 'Production Stock' status in the whole US. So not may ahead of yours, and these are all sold units. And none are Eismeer Blue. If you want the iPod adaptor, best to be patient a little longer, as it looks like they are starting to move to production. 
Of course if you are just not happy with your salesperson, well..... 
 
Given what you just posted, I'm not hopeful, but could you check the status of this again Comm # X18768
Thanks,
Matt


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (lonerthx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lonerthx* »_ 
Given what you just posted, I'm not hopeful, but could you check the status of this again Comm # X18768
Thanks,
Matt


Sorry, still 'I.S. Order Bank' status....


----------



## DCubed (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (lonerthx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lonerthx* »_ 
Given what you just posted, I'm not hopeful, but could you check the status of this again Comm # X18768
Thanks,
Matt


Matt,
Call me today, I might be able to get you the car you ordered a little quicker......

Derek


----------



## callmeal (Sep 8, 2006)

Just out of curiosity how often is the build status schedule updated (weekly)?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (callmeal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *callmeal* »_Just out of curiosity how often is the build status schedule updated (weekly)? 

Every week day.


----------



## Steve_UK (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Dear Turbo Paul,
This is a long shot I appreciate.
Are you able to obtain information about EOS orders in countries other than the USA? If I were to get the necessary information from my VW garage here in the UK could you try to track it down for me?
If you are unable to help so you know of anyone in the UK who would be able to help?
Regards, Steve


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Steve_UK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Steve_UK* »_Dear Turbo Paul,
This is a long shot I appreciate.
Are you able to obtain information about EOS orders in countries other than the USA? If I were to get the necessary information from my VW garage here in the UK could you try to track it down for me?
If you are unable to help so you know of anyone in the UK who would be able to help?
Regards, Steve

No, my access is only for VWoA in the US, nowhere else. Sorry, but I don't know any one outside of the US.


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (DCubed)*

LOL, anyone who can help me do the same?















But that I mean help me get the car a little quicker...


_Modified by lucanaut at 2:04 PM 10-27-2006_


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: (lucanaut)*

Paul,
Would you mind checking my "Ship Loaded Date" for commission W15781?
Thanks!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (lucanaut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucanaut* »_LOL, anyone who can help me do the same?















But that I mean help me get the car a little quicker...


There are no Eismeer Blue cars with the Navi/iPod option ahead of yours, anywhere.
At Karen Radley Volkswagen in Woodbridge, VA they have this in-stock (with Park Distance Control):
*Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: Y4Y4 EISMEER BLUE 
Interior Color: TY BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: 7X1 PARK DISTANCE CONTROL 
PVD NAVIGATION SYSTEM 
WL2 PACKAGE 2 - LUXURY 

Commnum - V79505
VIN - WVWFA71FX7V010616
Status - Dealer Stock *
And inbound to Bill Jacobs Volkswagen in Naperville, IL is this car, due to them the week of 01/01/07:
*Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: Y4Y4 EISMEER BLUE 
Interior Color: TY BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: 9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
PVD NAVIGATION SYSTEM 
WL2 PACKAGE 2 - LUXURY 

Commnum - W11993
VIN - WVWFA71F37V019464
Status - Intransit From Factory *
These are the only Eismeer cars with Luxury and Navi, though obviously these are 6 Disc Changer cars.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (ChicagoVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChicagoVW* »_Paul,
Would you mind checking my "Ship Loaded Date" for commission W15781?
Thanks!

Sorry, it's marked 'sold', so I can't open the detail page, which is were that info is. Only the selling dealer can open this page, as it contains your personal info on it.


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Right, forgot, sorry.


----------



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: FINALLY!!!!*

To all of you who helped me track my car(s)..... My silver/black, DSG, 18" Samarkands, Sport Package, PDC Eos has finally arrived just in time for heavy rains and strong winds (50 mph gusts) this weekend. No big deal. We'll pick it up Monday..... We can wait a couple more days especially after all this time. Sheesh!
I won't bore you with pics unless anyone wants to see...
First thing we'll buy for it will be Monster mats and thin stainless license plate frames (plain). 
Thanks again.


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Well, I guess in a way it's good to know that...that there aren't any Eismeer blue cars with the PVD option anywhere. It makes me think (whether it's true or not) that I'm somehow "next in line" when they decide to build one







Given also what you said earlier about how the combo of options we picked might be the reason for the delay makes me want to be a little more patient with the dealer (although, honestly, "they're MAKING the car"? LOL). We don't intend to change the combo of options as for the money we're spending, this is my wife's dream car and there's no compromising on a dream car!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: FINALLY!!!! (notawagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notawagon* »_To all of you who helped me track my car(s)..... My silver/black, DSG, 18" Samarkands, Sport Package, PDC Eos has finally arrived just in time for heavy rains and strong winds (50 mph gusts) this weekend. No big deal. We'll pick it up Monday..... We can wait a couple more days especially after all this time. Sheesh!
I won't bore you with pics unless anyone wants to see...
First thing we'll buy for it will be Monster mats and thin stainless license plate frames (plain). 
Thanks again.

First, Congrats!!
Second, I don't know about anyone else, but I want to see the car. The wheels are still not a common sight, so lets see 'em!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (lucanaut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucanaut* »_Well, I guess in a way it's good to know that...that there aren't any Eismeer blue cars with the PVD option anywhere. It makes me think (whether it's true or not) that I'm somehow "next in line" when they decide to build one







Given also what you said earlier about how the combo of options we picked might be the reason for the delay makes me want to be a little more patient with the dealer (although, honestly, "they're MAKING the car"? LOL). We don't intend to change the combo of options as for the money we're spending, this is my wife's dream car and there's no compromising on a dream car!
















Yeah, I agree, get what you want. We have to keep in mind that the iPod is only starting to be produced week 45 (the week of 11/06/2006), so it is just becoming available. Hopefully, we'll see the order move soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## USCVWFAN (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: FINALLY!!!! (notawagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notawagon* »_To all of you who helped me track my car(s)..... My silver/black, DSG, 18" Samarkands, Sport Package, PDC Eos has finally arrived just in time for heavy rains and strong winds (50 mph gusts) this weekend. No big deal. We'll pick it up Monday..... We can wait a couple more days especially after all this time. Sheesh!
I won't bore you with pics unless anyone wants to see...
First thing we'll buy for it will be Monster mats and thin stainless license plate frames (plain). 
Thanks again.

Congrats!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm glad it made it here this month!


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

hi Turbo Paul, me again








anything on the horizon that looks like this?
IslandGrey/black leatherette
Manual
lemans wheels
radio upgrade
i-pod
dealer said "order was accepted"

it's like having a baby and not knowing how pregnant you are.....


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (just-jean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just-jean* »_hi Turbo Paul, me again








anything on the horizon that looks like this?
IslandGrey/black leatherette
Manual
lemans wheels
radio upgrade
i-pod
dealer said "order was accepted"

it's like having a baby and not knowing how pregnant you are..... 

Nothing like that showing in the Northeast or Midatlantic regions. Did they give you an order number, called a commission number? That will allow me to see the order if it's still in the dealers 'I.S. Order Bank' status. I can't normally see those cars on a locate, as they 'technically don't exhist, so what's the point of locating them, as I could order a car just as fast.
Let me know if you have or can get that number....


----------



## smith46 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Well, it's ALMOST a couple of weeks since my prior check.







Any better news on X45567? Alternatively, I'd accept any interior on thunder blue, or island gray with black or moonrock. It's the 2.0T manual with sport package that is the primary criteria. Anything close enough out there?
Many thanks!
Greg


----------



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (just-jean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just-jean* »_hi Turbo Paul, me again








anything on the horizon that looks like this?
IslandGrey/black leatherette
Manual
lemans wheels
radio upgrade
i-pod
dealer said "order was accepted"

it's like having a baby and not knowing how pregnant you are..... 

I have something like this but it has the sport package


----------



## smith46 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Here's another question. What's the "Coming Home" feature on the current VW line (including EOS)? I've searched Google, vwvortex, etc. I find references to VWs that have it, but not what it is.
Thanks,
Greg


----------



## JustinW (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: (smith46)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smith46* »_Well, it's ALMOST a couple of weeks since my prior check.







Any better news on X45567? Alternatively, I'd accept any interior on thunder blue, or island gray with black or moonrock. It's the 2.0T manual with sport package that is the primary criteria. Anything close enough out there?
Many thanks!
Greg

There is a silver 6 speed with 18s, sport package, black interior and PDC @ Alexandria VW (Virginia)....


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: (smith46)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smith46* »_What's the "Coming Home" feature on the current VW line (including EOS)? 

Assuming its the same as the Audi, its a feature that turns your foglights on when you get out of the car, and remain on after you lock the car for a specified number of seconds. It provides safety by adding exterior lighting around the car as you make your way into the house. Particularly nice for those in less than hospitable areas, but also just good for getting to your door without tripping over yourself.
In the D3 chassis Audi A8/S8 vehicles, you could specifiy which lights, how long, etc ... I assume the Eos is a bit less specific about what you can adjust (prob just duration) but its a nice feature none the less. TP might be able to add on this as he is a VW rep ... i am just a consumer. I think you may ALSO need to leave your lights in the AUTO mode for it to work, or so I have been told.


----------



## smith46 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: (Shaka)*

Ah, thanks, Shaka. That's very helpful! Your theory sounds bang on!
Greg


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: (smith46)*

Also found this for ya..
http://www.audiusa.com/audi/us....html


----------



## smith46 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: (Shaka)*

Awesome! Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## smith46 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: (JustinW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinW* »_There is a silver 6 speed with 18s, sport package, black interior and PDC @ Alexandria VW (Virginia)....

Silver EOS w/black sounds awfully close. Very tempted. What's the likelihood of being able to get that transferred to my local dealer? Feasible, or not really?
Greg


----------



## JustinW (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: (smith46)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smith46* »_
Silver EOS w/black sounds awfully close. Very tempted. What's the likelihood of being able to get that transferred to my local dealer? Feasible, or not really?
Greg

From what they told me they'd be happy to arrange a swap provided they could get something they want out of the deal. The potential range / mileage limits for such a swap were not discussed as they never found what I'm seeking. Would they do NJ? Call 'em and ask (or have your local dealer inquire).


----------



## smith46 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: (JustinW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinW* »_From what they told me they'd be happy to arrange a swap provided they could get something they want out of the deal. The potential range / mileage limits for such a swap were not discussed as they never found what I'm seeking. Would they do NJ? Call 'em and ask (or have your local dealer inquire).

I think NJ is probably a bit far, and my dealer has no EOSes at the moment. I was also counseled at home to keep waiting for something that was in my original set of colors.








So, still looking for thunder blue or island gray 2.0T manual/sport.








Greg


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

*Port Time*

To those of you that have already gotten your Eos, what has been your experience with the amount of time that your car is sitting at the arrival Port. Mine is scheduled to be at the Port for 24 days (11/03 to 11/27)! I know that some import and inspection work has to be done, but does it really take 24 days?
Turbo Paul -- please feel free to chime in if you have some insight on this particular block of time in the delivery schedule.


----------



## DCubed (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: Port Time (ChicagoVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChicagoVW* »_To those of you that have already gotten your Eos, what has been your experience with the amount of time that your car is sitting at the arrival Port. Mine is scheduled to be at the Port for 24 days (11/03 to 11/27)! I know that some import and inspection work has to be done, but does it really take 24 days?
Turbo Paul -- please feel free to chime in if you have some insight on this particular block of time in the delivery schedule.

If your dealer is close to the port, if the car is clean, they have the space to move it through, and there are no stop orders or it doesnt go down for parts, it could be on a truck headed twords your dealer within 72 hours of it hitting US soil, but normally a "quick" process takes a week. normal process with EOS is 2 weeks. At least here in So cal, but I am less than a 2 hr drive from port of SD


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Port Time (ChicagoVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChicagoVW* »_To those of you that have already gotten your Eos, what has been your experience with the amount of time that your car is sitting at the arrival Port. Mine is scheduled to be at the Port for 24 days (11/03 to 11/27)! I know that some import and inspection work has to be done, but does it really take 24 days?
Turbo Paul -- please feel free to chime in if you have some insight on this particular block of time in the delivery schedule.

I posted on this before, but Eos' are currently taking 4-5 weeks at the port. The port process itself is taking longer on all cars, to try and get the cars to a higher level for the JD Power IQ surveys that are coming up, then the Eos' go after that to a separate quality check point just for them, so we have to be patient. Lucky for you, 24 days is a short stay for an Eos.


----------



## smith46 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Is there any update on commission number X45567? Thanks,
Greg


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (smith46)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smith46* »_Well, it's ALMOST a couple of weeks since my prior check.







Any better news on X45567? Alternatively, I'd accept any interior on thunder blue, or island gray with black or moonrock. It's the 2.0T manual with sport package that is the primary criteria. Anything close enough out there?
Many thanks!
Greg

Well, yours is still showing 'I.S.Order Bank', so no change.
As far as similar cars, there are a couple.
At Hamilton Volkswagen in Hamilton Square, NJ, they show one in 'Dealer Stock' that's marked sold, but it still shows as there, may be worth a call:
*Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V2 EOS 2.0T MANUAL 
Exterior Color: C9C9 ISLAND GRAY 
Interior Color: TW BLACK LEATHER 
Options: PSA 18 INCH ALLOY WHEEL PACKAGE 
PVD NAVIGATION SYSTEM 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE 

Commnum - V81598
VIN - WVWCA71F97V009234
Status - Dealer Stock * 
On the way to East Coast Volkswagen in Englewood Cliffs, NJ is this, due to them the week of 12/11/2006:
*Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V2 EOS 2.0T MANUAL 
Exterior Color: U1U1 THUNDER BLUE 
Interior Color: TW BLACK LEATHER 
Options: 9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE 

Commnum - W23553
VIN - WVWCA71F27V019054
Status - Intransit From Factory * 
At Mohegan Lake Motors in Mohegan Lake, NY they have this in-stock:
*Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V2 EOS 2.0T MANUAL 
Exterior Color: C9C9 ISLAND GRAY 
Interior Color: TW BLACK LEATHER 
Options: 7X1 PARK DISTANCE CONTROL 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE 

Commnum - V84535
VIN - WVWCA71F07V006996
Status - Dealer Stock * 
Going to Palisades Volkswagen in Nyack, NY is this, due the week of 12/11/2006:
*Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V2 EOS 2.0T MANUAL 
Exterior Color: C9C9 ISLAND GRAY 
Interior Color: TW BLACK LEATHER 
Options: WAU SPORT PACKAGE 

Commnum - W23531
VIN - WVWCA71F27V019331
Status - Intransit From Factory *
That's it for NJ & NY, and no available cars are showing for PA or CT.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL) (smith46)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smith46* »_Is there any update on commission number X45567? Thanks,
Greg

Still 'I.S. Order Bank', sorry....


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: Port Time (TURBO PAUL)*

Thank you Paul, and thanks for being so patient with all of us (especially me!). I'm actually glad that VW is taking the time to do that, if that's what's going on. I just couldn't understand why it would take 24 days to unload a car from a ship and roll it onto a train or truck.
It's funny how while you're sitting here like a big doobie waiting for your car that you focus on different parts of the process as you go through them. Like for right now I totally don't care about the Krytox thread, I'm all about WHEN IS MY DAMN CAR GONNA GET HERE ALREADY?







But I'm sure as soon as my car is here I'll be an avid reader of the aftermarket and Krytox threads! So look out WolfsburgerMitFries!


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Port Time (ChicagoVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChicagoVW* »_ So look out WolfsburgerMitFries!









All I know right now, is that the "Individual" option needs to be added to the US market.


----------



## smith46 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_Still 'I.S. Order Bank', sorry....

Well, d'oh.







Thanks, as always, for looking these up for us. You guys really are an asset to the community!








I'll check back in a couple weeks. What does "I.S." stand for, anyway?
Greg


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Port Time (ChicagoVW)*

Mine came in the same port as yours. Mine arrived at Houston 9/15 and I took delivery 10/7. Hope this helps some. I know the wait can cause a lot of anxiety (to say the least)


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: Port Time (cb391)*

Cool! Thanks for the information. Hopefully mine will be a similar time period.


----------



## ladyof thelake (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Port Time (ChicagoVW)*

We purchased our Eos in Houston. It cleared the port/inspections in only 2 days. We were able to take delivery within 4 days!


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Port Time (ladyof thelake)*

You live in Houston so your car doesn't get tied up with all the shipping arrangements. For us who don't, the car must be brought up by rail and then by truck from a local rail connection. Unfortunately this all adds extra time.


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Port Time (cb391)*

LOL, I live in Houston and I am waiting since August for my car to be built!!!!


----------



## callmeal (Sep 8, 2006)

Turbo or D Cubed
Can you please check the status of X15524?
I hope it's moving along.
Thanks Again
Al


----------



## eosgurl (Aug 3, 2006)

Turbo Paul,
Can you check this one again? My salesman called me two days ago and said that it would just be a couple more days. I don't believe him since the trend seems to be holding them at the port a little longer than a week, so I thought I would bother you again to get the truth about this thing. 
Thanks so much, I am sorry to be a pain again. 
Commnum - W21663
VIN - WVWDA71F87V015773


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Hi!
Quick question: I remember you saying the PIP/iPOD option wouldn't be available until the week of 11/06 (week 45). Does that mean that is when they start building those cars, or when they start putting them on the market? Still hopefully (and semi patiently) waiting for X20108 to move out of IS Order Bank!








thanks!
L


----------



## ladyof thelake (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Port Time (cb391)*

Your point is well made, but I don't live in Houston. My husband flew down to pick up the car we ordered and then drove it back the 800mi 
(just a test drive right?) to Midland. I does make sense that the closer your dealer is to the port, the sooner you'll get your vehilcle even if the order dates are te same.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (callmeal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *callmeal* »_Turbo or D Cubed
Can you please check the status of X15524?
I hope it's moving along.
Thanks Again
Al 

Hey Al,
Currently, it shows: *Status - Intransit From Factory, ETA Next Status - 11/20/2006 *. So it should arrive at the port around 11/20/2006. Check again after that and we'll see if it's there.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (eosgurl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eosgurl* »_Turbo Paul,
Can you check this one again? My salesman called me two days ago and said that it would just be a couple more days. I don't believe him since the trend seems to be holding them at the port a little longer than a week, so I thought I would bother you again to get the truth about this thing. 
Thanks so much, I am sorry to be a pain again. 
Commnum - W21663
VIN - WVWDA71F87V015773


Well, it's showing this: *Status - Port Stock, ETA Next Status - 10/30/2006*. I wish I could see the detials, as the date has passed.....it should be moving soon......I hope.....


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (lucanaut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucanaut* »_Hi!
Quick question: I remember you saying the PIP/iPOD option wouldn't be available until the week of 11/06 (week 45). Does that mean that is when they start building those cars, or when they start putting them on the market? Still hopefully (and semi patiently) waiting for X20108 to move out of IS Order Bank!








thanks!
L

The weeks given for features are the SOP's, or Start Of Production dates, then you still have to wait for the cars to get to the dealers. Your order is still I.S. Order Bank status......


----------



## callmeal (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Yeah! It did move along! 








Still hoping for a Mid Dec (or sooner delivery)
Thank you Paul http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Al


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

hey....they're working on the X#### comm numbers, that's a good sign!


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: X#'s*

just got my X36223 # a few minutes ago----does this mean I have a hope of seeing a car?

will I be driving a MKII with 255,000 miles and exhaust for heat for the whole winter? (I do love it







)
I was hoping to get chilled from the roof down not the breeze coming thru the doors and vents


----------



## smith46 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: X#'s (just-jean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just-jean* »_just got my X36223 # a few minutes ago----does this mean I have a hope of seeing a car?
will I be driving a MKII with 255,000 miles and exhaust for heat for the whole winter? (I do love it







)
I was hoping to get chilled from the roof down not the breeze coming thru the doors and vents

Damn. How'd you get ahead of me? I have X45567 since mid-October. Don't worry, though, I doubt you'll miss out on using your exhaust heater this winter. I'm asking for earmuffs for xmas this year, but don't know if there will be enough winter left to use them by the time my Eos comes in.


----------



## callmeal (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: X#'s (smith46)*

I'm just stupid enough to keep a listing of all the commision numbers reported here and the schedule dates associated with them. I was trying to track my car through the process. The closest number I have to the one reported above was W26223 with a 10/15/06 delivery date.


----------



## callmeal (Sep 8, 2006)

Or is this a new commision number? In which case look forward to a 3 1/2 month wait


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (callmeal)*

I went to the dealer back in sept "order" was a vague term and after a few phone calls "accepted" was some time early october.
phone tag to get the number for the last few weeks.
i knew when I ordered it it would not be till sometime around now because of the ipod
i like my number----very similar to my combination # for my locker back in highschool


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: X#'s (just-jean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just-jean* »_just got my X36223 # a few minutes ago----does this mean I have a hope of seeing a car?

will I be driving a MKII with 255,000 miles and exhaust for heat for the whole winter? (I do love it







)
I was hoping to get chilled from the roof down not the breeze coming thru the doors and vents

Your commission number was assigned the moment your dealer submitted your order in the VW system. It's just a tracking number, but at least you know that the order is in the system.
I don't think that commission numbers have anything to do with when a car gets built, as if you look at the locate lists, they are all mixed up in there. It's just a random unused number that is assigned to an order, as it is placed in the system, prior to the car getting schedule dates assigned.
Here's yours:
*Order Configuration 

Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V2 EOS 2.0T MANUAL 
Exterior Color: C9C9 ISLAND GRAY 
Interior Color: QR BLACK LEATHERETTE 
Options: PIT IPOD ADAPTER 
PLE 2.0 "LE MANS" ALLOY WHEEL PACKAGE 
PSO RADIO RECEIVER UPGRADE 

Commnum - X36223 
VIN -
Status - I.S. Order Bank * 
It's marked as a 'sold' order, so this is all I can see.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: X#'s (TURBO PAUL)*

whoo hooo thats me!!!!
thanks Turbo Paul--- love ya http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Port Time (ladyof thelake)*

Sorry, I should have looked at your location closer.


----------



## Bster67 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Port Time (cb391)*

Would one of the salesmen be able to check on an Eos for me? The VIN is WVWBA71F17V019459. You can see more info in my other "Is this Typical?" thread on why I am looking for some info on this car. Thanks in advance to anyone who can help me!!!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Port Time (Bster67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bster67* »_Would one of the salesmen be able to check on an Eos for me? The VIN is WVWBA71F17V019459. You can see more info in my other "Is this Typical?" thread on why I am looking for some info on this car. Thanks in advance to anyone who can help me!!!

Here is the car, going to Kempthorn Volkswagen:
*Order Configuration 

Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: Y4Y4 EISMEER BLUE 
Interior Color: QS GRAY LEATHERETTE 
Options: PLE 2.0 "LE MANS" ALLOY WHEEL PACKAGE 
PSO RADIO RECEIVER UPGRADE 

Commnum - W20760
VIN - WVWBA71F17V019459
Status - Intransit From Factory *
Here are the status dates:
*---Status-----------------------Actual--------------------ETA
Order Entry------------------06/29/2006 
Vehicle Assigned------------10/20/2006 
Release to Manuf.----------09/15/2006 
Release for Production-----09/20/2006 
Factory Inspected-----------10/16/2006 
Departure Port Arrived------10/23/2006 
Ship Loaded-----------------10/26/2006 
Port Arrived--------------------------------------------11/06/2006 
Dealer Invoice 
Rel. to Carrier (Port)----------------------------------11/28/2006 
Rail Load 
Rail Unload 
Truck Load 
Dealer Delivered---------------------------------Week of 12/11/2006 *
Actual dates are one's that have passed, and ETA's are estimates for the dates to come. As you can see, the car is due at the port this week, and the dealer the week of 12/11/06. The Eos' are all staying at the ports for the various checks for about 5 weeks, not much seems to move them any faster. But the car is close.


----------



## Bster67 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Port Time (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_Here is the car, going to Kempthorn Volkswagen:
*Order Configuration 

Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: Y4Y4 EISMEER BLUE 
Interior Color: QS GRAY LEATHERETTE 
Options: PLE 2.0 "LE MANS" ALLOY WHEEL PACKAGE 
PSO RADIO RECEIVER UPGRADE 

Commnum - W20760
VIN - WVWBA71F17V019459
Status - Intransit From Factory *
Here are the status dates:
*---Status-----------------------Actual--------------------ETA
Order Entry------------------06/29/2006 
Vehicle Assigned------------10/20/2006 
Release to Manuf.----------09/15/2006 
Release for Production-----09/20/2006 
Factory Inspected-----------10/16/2006 
Departure Port Arrived------10/23/2006 
Ship Loaded-----------------10/26/2006 
Port Arrived--------------------------------------------11/06/2006 
Dealer Invoice 
Rel. to Carrier (Port)----------------------------------11/28/2006 
Rail Load 
Rail Unload 
Truck Load 
Dealer Delivered---------------------------------Week of 12/11/2006 *
Actual dates are one's that have passed, and ETA's are estimates for the dates to come. As you can see, the car is due at the port this week, and the dealer the week of 12/11/06. The Eos' are all staying at the ports for the various checks for about 5 weeks, not much seems to move them any faster. But the car is close. 









Thanks for your help Paul! I guess he was incorrect when my salesman said today that the "11/6/06" he showed me on the computer screen was when the car would arrive at the dealership. 
I will be visiting him on Monday to let him know that I don't deal with liars. So if anyone else wants this car and wants to deal with lies, head to Kempthorn in Canton, Ohio around 12/11/06!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Port Time (Bster67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bster67* »_
Thanks for your help Paul! I guess he was incorrect when my salesman said today that the "11/6/06" he showed me on the computer screen was when the car would arrive at the dealership. 
I will be visiting him on Monday to let him know that I don't deal with liars. So if anyone else wants this car and wants to deal with lies, head to Kempthorn in Canton, Ohio around 12/11/06! 

You're welcome. Just don't forget that it may not be lies, just ignorance. Some just don't know. 
It's a ride, but the only car that matches that one anywhere in the US is at Southpoint Volkswagen in Baton Rouge, LA. The only other one with a VIN number at this point is the one you know about, then there are two that are ordered that are not sold but father away from getting to the dealers. 
If I just look for the color combo, and leave the options open, there are a few more in the US at dealers right now. 
West Broad Volkswagen in Richmond, VA has one with no options at all. And Fletcher Jones Volkswagen in Chicago, IL has one due at the dealer the week of 11/13/2006. 

There are four with just the wheel option, they are at North Shore Volkswagen in Highland Park, IL, Clovis Volkswagen in Clovis, CA, and Hammer Lane Volkswagen in Stockton, CA. There's also one due at Billco Motors in Wexford, PA the week of 11/06/2006. 
Any others in the system have yet to be built, and thus are months away. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## iGen3 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: X#'s (just-jean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just-jean* »_just got my X36223 # a few minutes ago----does this mean I have a hope of seeing a car?

will I be driving a MKII with 255,000 miles and exhaust for heat for the whole winter? (I do love it







)
I was hoping to get chilled from the roof down not the breeze coming thru the doors and vents
 Oh, did I forget to mention the heater blend flaps need to be re-foamed? You know the AC works real well though. sorry


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Port Time (TURBO PAUL)*

Paul,
I know I'm askinf for a really ballpark answer here, but given my Eos Eismeer blue/luxury package/Navi/iPOD doesn't exist yet (at your last check), what timeframe would you say I'm looking at? I remember you saying there were no eismeer blue cars with those specs anywhere...so I'm just wondering...Spring of next year?


----------



## CaVWfan (Sep 3, 2003)

*Availability of Eos with 3.2 liter engine option?*

Any word on when orders can be placed for the Eos with the 3.2 liter engine option? Also, how long from order placement to when the car would show up at a California dealership?


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Availability of Eos with 3.2 liter engine option? (CaVWfan)*

To each of the dealers posting here: As to EOS's sitting on your lots which are going unsold the longest? (colors, options or lack therefof).


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Turbo Paul, your many comments on ordering and choosing your Eos make interesting reading. I'll add my experience. Put a deposit on a car at dealer 8/16 on a car he had coming in in Nov. I was able to choose the exterior and interior colors. The options on the car were the ones I wanted. Dealer notified me car was accepted for product and was made the week of 9/18. Later he gave me the VIN and an ETA at the port of 10/30. He then got a notice that it had arrived 10/30 in Houston. It arrived in Mobile at the dealer at 7AM 11/2. That's a fast port turn around. Car is Candy White, Cornsilk Beige,with DSG, Luxury and PDC.


----------



## DCubed (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: Availability of Eos with 3.2 liter engine option? (CaVWfan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaVWfan* »_Any word on when orders can be placed for the Eos with the 3.2 liter engine option? Also, how long from order placement to when the car would show up at a California dealership?

Very hard to tell, you can order it now, but if its a matter of time for when they acutally pick up the order for production, that would be between the dealer who orders your car and their area rep for VW, I had 2 sold orders sit for a couple of months before they get picked up for production. IE an order was punched on 8-03-06, the car just got produced and should be here the first week of december, but now it seems the factory is catching up, so maybe it wont be such a long wait, but who knows at this point.


----------



## CaVWfan (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Availability of Eos with 3.2 liter engine option? (DCubed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCubed* »_Very hard to tell, *you can order it now*, [Emphasis added.] but if its a matter of time for when they acutally pick up the order for production, that would be between the dealer who orders your car and their area rep for VW, I had 2 sold orders sit for a couple of months before they get picked up for production. IE an order was punched on 8-03-06, the car just got produced and should be here the first week of december, but now it seems the factory is catching up, so maybe it wont be such a long wait, but who knows at this point.

Is there any website I can access to see what options/packages are available for the Eos with the 3.2 liter option? vw.com's Eos 3.2 page is basically still under construction.... I am wanting to get as informed as possible before talking to the dealer, so that I don't waste their time.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Availability of Eos with 3.2 liter engine option? (CaVWfan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaVWfan* »_
Is there any website I can access to see what options/packages are available for the Eos with the 3.2 liter option? vw.com's Eos 3.2 page is basically still under construction.... I am wanting to get as informed as possible before talking to the dealer, so that I don't waste their time.

There is an updated version of this, but I cannot seem to find it. Perhaps someone like Turbo Paul can help out with the most up to date version.
http://media.vw.com/press_file...p.pdf


----------



## CaVWfan (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Availability of Eos with 3.2 liter engine option? (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Well, even that reference was certainly more helpful than what is posted on vw.com. If anyone has more up-to-date information, I would really appreciate it. Also, does the 3.2 Eos have integrated drivers seat and side mirror memory? (Where the memory button stores the drivers seat position as well as the position of the drivers and passengers side view mirrors.)


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Availability of Eos with 3.2 liter engine option? (CaVWfan)*

Are any dealers taking orders yet for 2008 models. I assume they will be coming out in July so it woud seem prudent to get an order in now since it seems to be taking about 6 months anyway.


_Modified by northvw at 9:42 PM 11-8-2006_


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Availability of Eos with 3.2 liter engine option? (northvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *northvw* »_Are any dealers taking orders yet for *2007* models. I assume they will be coming out in July so it woud seem prudent to get an order in now since it seems to be taking about 6 months anyway.

Huh? The EOS is a 2007MY and they are taking orders now. And it is not taking 6 months to get an order - more like 3.


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Availability of Eos with 3.2 liter engine option? (owr084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *owr084* »_
Huh? The EOS is a 2007MY and they are taking orders now. And it is not taking 6 months to get an order - more like 3. 

Well, that depends. I placed my order in August and the car is not even under construction.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Availability of Eos with 3.2 liter engine option? (CaVWfan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaVWfan* »_Well, even that reference was certainly more helpful than what is posted on vw.com. If anyone has more up-to-date information, I would really appreciate it. Also, does the 3.2 Eos have integrated drivers seat and side mirror memory? (Where the memory button stores the drivers seat position as well as the position of the drivers and passengers side view mirrors.)

The spec charts list the 3.2 with the same seats as the 2.0T with the Luxury Package, which means no memory seats. 
Here's the Order Guide list of options:








And here are the available options in the Specifications List:


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Availability of Eos with 3.2 liter engine option? (northvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *northvw* »_Are any dealers taking orders yet for 2007 models. I assume they will be coming out in July so it woud seem prudent to get an order in now since it seems to be taking about 6 months anyway.

Do you mean the 2007 Eos 3.2, or the 2008 Eos??


----------



## eosgurl (Aug 3, 2006)

TURBO PAUL,
I just wanted to thank you for all of your help. My Eos came into the dealership this weekend and I am picking it up tonight. It has been great having an "in" with you here. You have kept me in the know and I greatly appreciate it. 
Thanks again. 
Andrea


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Availability of Eos with 3.2 liter engine option? (TURBO PAUL)*

Looks like Napa leather has been deleted on the 3.2 sport and changed to Vienna leather. Based on input from VW owners, its probably better off that way.


_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 2:07 PM 11-6-2006_


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Dealer Invoice Pricing*

I would be interested in what the dealer invoice prices are for the following:
2.0T Auto model 1F77V3 EOS
Luxury Package (WL2)
Park Distance Control (7X1)
Dynaudio Premium Sound System (9VE)
Also are there any additional amounts besides standard shipping that should be added to arrive at "Dealer Invoice?"
Feel free to pm me or email directly to [email protected] if you do not want to post publicly?


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Dealer Invoice Pricing (northvw)*

Edmunds has the whole enchilada. Do they eat enchiladas in Portugal?
http://www.edmunds.com/new/200...&y=19 



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 4:26 PM 11-6-2006_


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (eosgurl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eosgurl* »_TURBO PAUL,
I just wanted to thank you for all of your help. My Eos came into the dealership this weekend and I am picking it up tonight. It has been great having an "in" with you here. You have kept me in the know and I greatly appreciate it. 
Thanks again. 
Andrea

Congrats!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Glad I could help, let's see some pics soon!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Dealer Invoice Pricing (northvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *northvw* »_I would be interested in what the dealer invoice prices are for the following:
2.0T Auto model 1F77V3 EOS
Luxury Package (WL2)
Park Distance Control (7X1)
Dynaudio Premium Sound System (9VE)
Also are there any additional amounts besides standard shipping that should be added to arrive at "Dealer Invoice?"
Feel free to pm me or email directly to [email protected] if you do not want to post publicly?

Yup, it's all on KBB or Edmunds. There are additional regional & port fees on the invoice. Here, we are in the Philly area, ours come to $367 on each cars invoice. In NJ, most dealers pay even more, and some areas are less. Where are you at?


----------



## scottjay99 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Hi again, Turbo Paul,
You gave me an update (below) that indicated my Eos would arrive at port 11/6. Can you check next time you're in the system and give me an update? I would love to hear that it's on dry land and headed in my direction.
Commnum - W55606
VIN - WVWBA71F87V015098 
Thanks,
Scottjay


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (scottjay99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scottjay99* »_Hi again, Turbo Paul,
You gave me an update (below) that indicated my Eos would arrive at port 11/6. Can you check next time you're in the system and give me an update? I would love to hear that it's on dry land and headed in my direction.
Commnum - W55606
VIN - WVWBA71F87V015098 
Thanks,
Scottjay

Well, it still showing at the port....*Status - Intransit From Factory, ETA Next Status - 11/07/2006*


----------



## scottjay99 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Thanks Paul. The next time you are checking statuses, can you run it again and see if it's been updated now that it's past 11/7?
Commnum - W55606
VIN - WVWBA71F87V015098 
Thanks,
Scottjay99


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Availability of Eos with 3.2 liter engine option? (TURBO PAUL)*

Thanks for the correction. Asking about the 2008 model which might be available with the red interior.


----------



## flyboy104g (May 3, 2005)

*Re: Availability of Eos with 3.2 liter engine option? (TURBO PAUL)*

Hi I have a Touareg and am thinking of getting an EOS for my wife in May 2007.
I am really annoyed that VW will not let me equip a 2,0T the way I would like the car i.e. Xenon adaptive lights, PDC, Navi, leather, el seats w memory and homelink.
My wife doesn't need a 3.2 for shopping and visiting friends. If we go on a longer journey we take the Toaureg anyway. 
Is there not a 'Dealer Council' who could persuade VW to have a package with all those options available even for the smaller engine!!??















She doesn't want to have to get an SLK She wants a VW EOS in White and grey interior. 
Is there anyway to achieve this?
Thanks


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (scottjay99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scottjay99* »_Thanks Paul. The next time you are checking statuses, can you run it again and see if it's been updated now that it's past 11/7?
Commnum - W55606
VIN - WVWBA71F87V015098 
Thanks,
Scottjay99

It's on dry land! Showing *Status -Port Stock, ETA Next Status - 11/29/2006*. So may get to your dealer around the end of the month, or beginning of Dec......


----------



## DCubed (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: Availability of Eos with 3.2 liter engine option? (flyboy104g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flyboy104g* »_Hi I have a Touareg and am thinking of getting an EOS for my wife in May 2007.
I am really annoyed that VW will not let me equip a 2,0T the way I would like the car i.e. Xenon adaptive lights, PDC, Navi, leather, el seats w memory and homelink.
My wife doesn't need a 3.2 for shopping and visiting friends. If we go on a longer journey we take the Toaureg anyway. 
Is there not a 'Dealer Council' who could persuade VW to have a package with all those options available even for the smaller engine!!??
 














She doesn't want to have to get an SLK She wants a VW EOS in White and grey interior. 
Is there anyway to achieve this?
Thanks

There are dealer councils, product planning groups, and many other things, but at the end of the day, you can get what VW is going to allow, but if anything, it cant change until the 08 model year, when they will revise the ordering guides, but we can all hope.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Availability of Eos with 3.2 liter engine option? (northvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *northvw* »_Thanks for the correction. Asking about the 2008 model which might be available with the red interior.

We have no info about the 2008 cars yet. They probabily will come in at the end of August/early Sept. We will probabily get info in late spring 2007 about them and options, we may see info earlier, but they change specs right up to the last minute.


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Hey Paul, what does "Port Stock (30) " mean? And is it significant if the order also has an actual date next to "Dealer Invoice"?
Thanks!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (ChicagoVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChicagoVW* »_Hey Paul, what does "Port Stock (30) " mean? And is it significant if the order also has an actual date next to "Dealer Invoice"?
Thanks!

When the car is off-loaded from the ship, it is in 'Port Stock'. That's when it gets checked out, inspected, and window stickered. The dealer is invoiced a day or two after arrival. Then it's released to the carriers, or loaded on a train for inland dealers. Eos' have been remaining in Port Stock for 4-5 weeks for all the checks.


----------



## smith46 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
We have no info about the 2008 cars yet. They probabily will come in at the end of August/early Sept. We will probabily get info in late spring 2007 about them and options, we may see info earlier, but they change specs right up to the last minute.









Gee, I REALLY hope that my 2007 Eos gets here before too much of the 2007 model year has elapsed and the 2008 info comes out!








Paul, would you mind giving me an update on my favorite commission number, X45567?
Cheers,
Greg


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Eos Comm # check*

Hey all (Turbo Paul, DCubed, etc.)
Could you run a check on X20108 ?
Had a chat with my dealership today about making 1 change to our Eos (since it's STILL in IS Order Bank), namely changing transmissions from DSG to Manual but keeping everything the same. He just called me back and told me they went in and made the change. Could you pull up the comm# and show me the list of options? My idea was to try to keep Luxury or SPorts pkg and choose manual tranny...want to make sure they did not elimate the package in favor of the transmission, since I have seen other users here with manual and SPorts package (not sure about Luxury though)
Thanks!
L


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL) (smith46)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smith46* »_
Gee, I REALLY hope that my 2007 Eos gets here before too much of the 2007 model year has elapsed and the 2008 info comes out!








Paul, would you mind giving me an update on my favorite commission number, X45567?
Cheers,
Greg

Still listed as *Status Loc - I.S. Order Bank*.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (lucanaut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucanaut* »_Hey all (Turbo Paul, DCubed, etc.)
Could you run a check on X20108 ?
Had a chat with my dealership today about making 1 change to our Eos (since it's STILL in IS Order Bank), namely changing transmissions from DSG to Manual but keeping everything the same. He just called me back and told me they went in and made the change. Could you pull up the comm# and show me the list of options? My idea was to try to keep Luxury or SPorts pkg and choose manual tranny...want to make sure they did not elimate the package in favor of the transmission, since I have seen other users here with manual and SPorts package (not sure about Luxury though)
Thanks!
L









As you are probabily now aware, the Lux Pkg is not available with the manual trans, the only package is the Sport with the manual.
Your car is now configured like this:
*Order Configuration 

Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V2 EOS 2.0T MANUAL 
Exterior Color: Y4Y4 EISMEER BLUE 
Interior Color: TY BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: PIP NAVIGATION PACKAGE WITH IPOD ADAPTER 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE 

Commnum - X20108 
VIN -
Status - I.S. Order Bank *
Nice configuration!


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (TURBO PAUL)*

thanks!!
How fabulous is that! They actually got it right!
And yeah, a little bit of research (actually the spec sheets you posted) showed me that Lux was not available in STD, but that is ok. We're essentially trading in burled wood for a standard transmission so that's ok.








Now with this new config, when we add the price of the options, should we take the 2.0T manual as the base price to add all the other stuff to? So it should be a little cheaper than DSG, correct? That is always a plus.
One last question - the spec sheet you posted says "delayed availability" on the iPOD - does that indicated SOPW 45 or is that a further delay?
Thanks!!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (lucanaut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucanaut* »_thanks!!
How fabulous is that! They actually got it right!
And yeah, a little bit of research (actually the spec sheets you posted) showed me that Lux was not available in STD, but that is ok. We're essentially trading in burled wood for a standard transmission so that's ok.








Now with this new config, when we add the price of the options, should we take the 2.0T manual as the base price to add all the other stuff to? So it should be a little cheaper than DSG, correct? That is always a plus.
One last question - the spec sheet you posted says "delayed availability" on the iPOD - does that indicated SOPW 45 or is that a further delay?
Thanks!!









Price it from the Eos 2.0T manual at $29,990, plus $630 destination, $1,800 Navi, and $3,690 Sport Pkg. The Sport Pkg is $200 more than Luxury, but the DSG would add $1,075, so you save $875. Sounds good to me!
And since this week was week 45, they have started building the Navi?iPod cars, though only four so far.


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (TURBO PAUL)*

QUOTE=TURBO PAUL]
And since this week was week 45, they have started building the Navi?iPod cars, though only four so far.








[/QUOTE]

Four...well, that is progress!!







Do those 4 by ancy chance have comm #'s? I am just curious as to whether there's any correlation between comm # and when they enter production...


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (lucanaut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucanaut* »_
*And since this week was week 45, they have started building the Navi?iPod cars, though only four so far.







*

Four...well, that is progress!!







Do those 4 by ancy chance have comm #'s? I am just curious as to whether there's any correlation between comm # and when they enter production...

As I said before, I know of no correlation for commision numbers, as they are assigned automaticily by the computer, before any restrictions are known regrading individual options.
The four numbers are W26876, X39586, W57313, and X20948, in the order they are in the system. The next few in line are W26548, X49490, X12516, W04792, etc.....
The cars are lined up for production by production needs like color, or options groupings, sold orders, etc. long after the commission numbers are assigned.










_Modified by TURBO PAUL at 2:01 PM 11-11-2006_


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (TURBO PAUL)*

Understood. Too bad it seems X20108 is not on that list yet!!


----------



## lonerthx (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (TURBO PAUL)*

Paul,
Could you please check Comm # X18768 one more time. Our dealer assure's us that it would've gone into production last week, but my confidence is not high.
Thanks,
Matt


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (lonerthx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lonerthx* »_Paul,
Could you please check Comm # X18768 one more time. Our dealer assure's us that it would've gone into production last week, but my confidence is not high.
Thanks,
Matt

Sorry, Matt, but it shows: *Status - I.S. Order Bank, ETA Next Status - *
As it's still I.S., there are no ETA dates assigned yet. It will go to 'Factory Order Bank' next, then 'Production Stock', which is before it built, then 'Intransit from Factory' after it's built. 
I just got two ordered Eos' in today, one was ordered 8/15/06, the other 9/08/06. That makes just over 2 months to get the second one!








Hopefully yours will start moving soon! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lonerthx (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (TURBO PAUL)*

Paul,
Can you think of a reason why the order would stay in the order bank for over 2 months? I didn't go for any unavailable optinos at the time.
When we placed the order we were hoping for end of the year delivery, now Feb is more likely?
Matt


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (lonerthx)*

Could an order getting stuck in an order bank be affected by whether the ordering dealer had issues? (credit restrictions, over stocked, etc?) In other words if the order were placed with another dealer might it not languish as long just because of who the dealer is?


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (northvw)*

That would be definitely interesting to know. Our order went in in August and has been in IS Order Bank ever since (3 months +!). Granted, we picked an option (iPOD) that was not available until more recently, however, I figured once the release date of the iPOD option arrived, it would kick in almost immediately to the next stage, but not so...


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (lonerthx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lonerthx* »_Paul,
Can you think of a reason why the order would stay in the order bank for over 2 months? I didn't go for any unavailable optinos at the time.
When we placed the order we were hoping for end of the year delivery, now Feb is more likely?
Matt


_Quote, originally posted by *northvw* »_Could an order getting stuck in an order bank be affected by whether the ordering dealer had issues? (credit restrictions, over stocked, etc?) In other words if the order were placed with another dealer might it not languish as long just because of who the dealer is? 


_Quote, originally posted by *lucanaut* »_That would be definitely interesting to know. Our order went in in August and has been in IS Order Bank ever since (3 months +!). Granted, we picked an option (iPOD) that was not available until more recently, however, I figured once the release date of the iPOD option arrived, it would kick in almost immediately to the next stage, but not so... 

I figured to put these all together, since they are all related. Understand, my answer is based on my experience of 7 years of ordering VW's, but not on any rules that VW has giving the dealers about how this works, as there are no expainations from them....
We place a 'sold' order in the system, and it goes to the dealers 'I.S. Order Bank' status. At that point, it is not an order that has been accepted by VW for production, and it can sit and languish there forever. I have a 'non-sold' Touareg that has been in I.S. jail since last November......







At that point, it seems that a few factors can come into play to move or not move the order forward. Dealer allocation, zone allocation, regional allocation, availablity of options and parts to build the car to spec, factory scheduling, and I'm sure more that I can't even begin to guess......
Look what happened earlier on this thread to 'Wonder'. He ordered a Eos locally in MD, and his order was in I.S. for a month, no movement. I tried to order it, for fun, since he had a nice car on order anyway. When I placed it in, it went straight from 'I.S. Order Bank' to 'Factory Order Bank' immediately on 9/23, and to 'Production Stock' on 10/05, and was built on 11/01. He decided to get his car here from me since it was coming, and he'll probabily have the car mid-December. 
All three Eos' I've ordered as sold so far have shot straight out of I.S. immediately. My guess is that the southern states already had more than their share of Eos', and my area may have had available allotments. But then 'northvw' is in NJ, so I just don't know. Who knows, the next one I order my sit for months...
Hey, I don't know why the VW gods smiled on this one, but it got here in 2 months!! Ordered on 9/08, arrived yesterday!!


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (TURBO PAUL)*

OMG, is that like the one we ordered that is still in IS order bank????


----------



## lonerthx (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (TURBO PAUL)*

Thanks Paul.
Scratch everything, the dealer thought the order was taking to long too, so he sourced another one, just didn't let us know ?!?
I have a VIN WVWVA71F47V023160
Paul, could you check the dates and spec on this please.

_Modified by lonerthx at 12:32 PM 11-14-2006_


_Modified by lonerthx at 12:33 PM 11-14-2006_


----------



## smith46 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (TURBO PAUL)*

Geez, Turbo Paul, it sounds like you're the man. You have the magic aura or something for ordering. I'm in NJ. While I'm not going to ask you to put in a competing order (yet), since X45567 is still in "Infinitely Slow Order Bank", are there any 2.0T Sport 6MT in blue, grey, or silver around here or a port just languishing (i.e. not sold)?
The most my dealer has done so far is send me an automated follow-up e-mail to inquire if I was still interested in an Eos a week after I already ordered one from him.








Wish I'd ordered with you before putting down money with my local dealer.








Greg


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (lucanaut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucanaut* »_OMG, is that like the one we ordered that is still in IS order bank????









Just the colors, it's a DSG, Lux Pkg and Parking Sensors. Beautiful color combo though!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (lonerthx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lonerthx* »_Thanks Paul.
Scratch everything, the dealer thought the order was taking to long too, so he sourced another one, just didn't let us know ?!?
I have a VIN WVWVA71F47V023160
Paul, could you check the dates and spec on this please.


Maybe you copied or typed it wrong, but that VIN doesn't come up in the system......check with them again.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (smith46)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smith46* »_Geez, Turbo Paul, it sounds like you're the man. You have the magic aura or something for ordering. I'm in NJ. While I'm not going to ask you to put in a competing order (yet), since X45567 is still in "Infinitely Slow Order Bank", are there any 2.0T Sport 6MT in blue, grey, or silver around here or a port just languishing (i.e. not sold)?
The most my dealer has done so far is send me an automated follow-up e-mail to inquire if I was still interested in an Eos a week after I already ordered one from him.








Wish I'd ordered with you before putting down money with my local dealer.








Greg

Me too.








There's this in-stock at Mohegan Lake Motors in Mohegan Lake, NY now:
*Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V2 EOS 2.0T MANUAL 
Exterior Color: C9C9 ISLAND GRAY 
Interior Color: TW BLACK LEATHER 
Options: 7X1 PARK DISTANCE CONTROL 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE 

Commnum - V84535
VIN - WVWCA71F07V006996
Status - Dealer Stock *
And this in-stock at Koeppel Volkswagen in Woodside, NY :
*Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V2 EOS 2.0T MANUAL 
Exterior Color: 5H5H SILVER ESSENCE 
Interior Color: TW BLACK LEATHER 
Options: 7X1 PARK DISTANCE CONTROL 
PSA 18 INCH ALLOY WHEEL PACKAGE 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE 

Commnum - W26213
VIN - WVWCA71F67V016755
Status - Dealer Stock *
And East Coast Volkswagen in Englewood Cliffs, NJ has this at the port:
*Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V2 EOS 2.0T MANUAL 
Exterior Color: U1U1 THUNDER BLUE 
Interior Color: TW BLACK LEATHER 
Options: 9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE 

Commnum - W23553
VIN - WVWCA71F27V019054
Status - Intransit Inland * 
Or we can try ordering you one......


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (TURBO PAUL)*








Glad to hear it!! The only Eismeer blue I have ever seen here in Houston did not have the beige leather.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (lucanaut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucanaut* »_







Glad to hear it!! The only Eismeer blue I have ever seen here in Houston did not have the beige leather.









I'll take more pics of it when it cleaned up.


----------



## Chinstrap (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (TURBO PAUL)*

Paul rocks! My Eos (dsg, island gray/black leather, sport, damn near every extra) came in with the above blue one, a month ahead of estimated schedule.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (Chinstrap)*

Has anyone got a build or delivery date for an EOS with Navigation and IPOD integration yet ? Is this likely what help up my fully loaded 3.2. I've been told that my build date is now 11/27 and my order went into the order bank on 8/1 or there abouts...


----------



## smith46 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
Me too.








...
Or we can try ordering you one......










We discussed it, and the foot came down.







No black seats; light interior only. D'oh! I'm terrible at the waiting game, too.
It's amazing that you found three that are so close so quickly while my dealer might as well be MIA. All three exteriors were great, and the features beyond the WAU package were fine with me. May I ask you to check again next week? (Is the status likely to change on what's "locally" available in a week?) Should I e-mail you privately or just continue to post here?
Thanks again for all you do!
Greg


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (TURBO PAUL)*

Actually it was another poster that lives in NJ, not me. My EOS finally arrived within the last week, but had been ordered in June. Eismeer blue, moonrock grey, Luxury pkg, rear sensors, and Dynaudio. The dealer gave me a break on the price due to the delay which precludes open air driving for the present here in snow country.


----------



## lonerthx (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (TURBO PAUL)*

Paul,
The correct vin number is WVWDA71F47V023160
Matt


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (Chinstrap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chinstrap* »_Paul rocks! My Eos (dsg, island gray/black leather, sport, damn near every extra) came in with the above blue one, a month ahead of estimated schedule.

And I called him in the morning to tell him it was here, he came right in to see it, and wouldn't go home without it. It took all day to get his car through PDI and clean up. I only got one blurry night shot of his car before he left with it! 








Congrats and thanks again Caleb!








Paul


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Has anyone got a build or delivery date for an EOS with Navigation and IPOD integration yet ? Is this likely what help up my fully loaded 3.2. I've been told that my build date is now 11/27 and my order went into the order bank on 8/1 or there abouts...









The first 2.0 with Navi/iPod are built and on the way here. 
The first 3.2 with the Navi/iPod option I can see shows: *Actual Production Week - 48/2006 11/27/2006*. Same week as yours. So they are starting them soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (smith46)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smith46* »_
We discussed it, and the foot came down.







No black seats; light interior only. D'oh! I'm terrible at the waiting game, too.
It's amazing that you found three that are so close so quickly while my dealer might as well be MIA. All three exteriors were great, and the features beyond the WAU package were fine with me. May I ask you to check again next week? (Is the status likely to change on what's "locally" available in a week?) Should I e-mail you privately or just continue to post here?
Thanks again for all you do!
Greg

The problem is that out of all the Sport manual cars ordered for the Northeast, 80% are sold units, and all the unsold orders are black interiors. The Midatlantic is even worse, with only three non-sold cars in the order bank, all black interiors. So checking again is no help, there just aren't any 'right' cars in the system. I would hope that before anymore move into the system, yours would move up.....
The only choices are what you already know, patience, or try to order elsewhere. Though that doesn't sound logical, I am in a different region, so different allocations.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (lonerthx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lonerthx* »_Paul,
The correct vin number is WVWDA71F47V023160
Matt

That's better!
On the way to Riverside Volkswagen, showing a status of: *Status - Intransit From Factory, ETA Next Status - 12/18/2006*. So due at the port about 12/18, so should get to the dealer by the beginning of January or so. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: Y4Y4 EISMEER BLUE 
Interior Color: TX GRAY LEATHER 
Options: 7X1 PARK DISTANCE CONTROL 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE 

Commnum - W21456
VIN - WVWDA71F47V023160
Status - Intransit From Factory *


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (northvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *northvw* »_Actually it was another poster that lives in NJ, not me. My EOS finally arrived within the last week, but had been ordered in June. Eismeer blue, moonrock grey, Luxury pkg, rear sensors, and Dynaudio. The dealer gave me a break on the price due to the delay which precludes open air driving for the present here in snow country.

Cograts on getting your car, sorry for the mix-up.


----------



## smith46 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
The problem is that out of all the Sport manual cars ordered for the Northeast, 80% are sold units, and all the unsold orders are black interiors. The Midatlantic is even worse, with only three non-sold cars in the order bank, all black interiors. So checking again is no help, there just aren't any 'right' cars in the system. I would hope that before anymore move into the system, yours would move up.....
The only choices are what you already know, patience, or try to order elsewhere. Though that doesn't sound logical, I am in a different region, so different allocations. 









Figures. It was worth asking, though. Oh, well. Whenever it comes in, I'm pretty sure it will be the day after I leave for vacation, whenever that is.







Probably not worth ordering separately at this point; no order is going to make it before the holidays now, and mine will probably (hopefully, maybe, possibly, who knows?) come in sometime in January, which should guarantee a long, cold winter full of blizzards and ice storms.








I'll check in next week to see if there's any movement on my comm #, though I won't be holding my breath. In the meantime, there's always





















to distract me.
Thanks again!
Greg


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (smith46)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smith46* »_
Figures. It was worth asking, though. Oh, well. Whenever it comes in, I'm pretty sure it will be the day after I leave for vacation, whenever that is.







Probably not worth ordering separately at this point; no order is going to make it before the holidays now, and mine will probably (hopefully, maybe, possibly, who knows?) come in sometime in January, which should guarantee a long, cold winter full of blizzards and ice storms.








I'll check in next week to see if there's any movement on my comm #, though I won't be holding my breath. In the meantime, there's always





















to distract me.
Thanks again!
Greg

No, no chance for the holidays at this point, the fastest one I've ever seen was two months, but three is the norm. But if the holiday you mean is Easter, your chances are still good!








Let me know when you want to check again!


----------



## smith46 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (TURBO PAUL)*

Easter? What are you, some kind of optimist?







That was hilarious! I'm still laughing out loud! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Greg (from the floor)


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (smith46)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smith46* »_Easter? What are you, some kind of optimist?







That was hilarious! I'm still laughing out loud! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Greg (from the floor)

















What's that? You don't want an egg, you want an Eos?? What's an Eos?


----------



## SunRise (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
Just the colors, it's a DSG, Lux Pkg and Parking Sensors. Beautiful color combo though!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeap! And it's mine!








When the EOS were being delivered to the States, it was frustrating trying to find one with the specs I wanted. One sells person told me he had the car I was looking for, it was being shipped but marked sold and if I give him a $500 deposit he would put me on a waiting list; in case if the purchaser decide not to buy...Yeah Right! Another said they were not taking orders at the time, only selling what was on the lot...on an on the story goes.








I'll see you soon Paul, when husband and I make the trip to pick up my baby. She got here faster then I expected.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thank you


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (TURBO PAUL)*

Hi Turbo Paul,
Any news on X20108 ?
Thanks...


----------



## SunRise (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (Chinstrap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chinstrap* »_Paul rocks! My Eos (dsg, island gray/black leather, sport, damn near every extra) came in with the above blue one, a month ahead of estimated schedule.

Yeah rock! My EOS (the blue one) got here a month before EST date.








Clean her up Paul, I'm on my way.


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (SunRise)*

Y'all are killing me


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (lucanaut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucanaut* »_Hi Turbo Paul,
Any news on X20108 ?
Thanks...

Woohoo!!
*Status - Factory Order Bank, ETA Next Status - *
It must have just moved, as there is no ETA dates yet. Check again, it may be tomorrow or Monday till they show up.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (SunRise)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SunRise* »_
Yeah rock! My EOS (the blue one) got here a month before EST date.








Clean her up Paul, I'm on my way.









She'll be all ready for ya!


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (TURBO PAUL)*

OMG You just made my wife's weekend!! And mine (if she's happy, I'm happy!!!)








I'll check again with ya either tomorrow or Monday.
Now I'm going to go open a bottle of wine and hang out with my very happy wife!!!


----------



## JustinW (Aug 8, 2003)

Turbo Paul, 
A sorta related question - in your signature you note "VW Certified Sales, Master Level" and obviously you take your job quite seriously. The likelihood of any of us finding a comparably serious & knowledgeable salesperson in the average store is fairly minimal. 
Is there some sort of lookup of similarly accredited salesfolk like yourself? Is there a directory of Certified Sales people at the various levels?
TIA,
Justin


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (JustinW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinW* »_Turbo Paul, 
A sorta related question - in your signature you note "VW Certified Sales, Master Level" and obviously you take your job quite seriously. The likelihood of any of us finding a comparably serious & knowledgeable salesperson in the average store is fairly minimal. 
Is there some sort of lookup of similarly accredited salesfolk like yourself? Is there a directory of Certified Sales people at the various levels?
TIA,
Justin 

First, VW just went this year to an all new training program and added levels to the certification process. It used to be you were certified or you were not certified. Now, there is 'Specialist', 'Expert', and 'Master'. All new sales staff are set up to attain Specialist, if they push hard with extra classes, they can achieve Expert level. The first year in VW sales requires four days of one time training to 'assimilate' you to the Volkswagen way, so getting Expert in the first year would be very hard. Besides the four days of one time training, there are two days of off site training, four to five online computer training classes, and three in dealership satellite training classes on the VW sat training system. If you have maintained VW certification for five years, you are eligible for Master level. Then you take specific classes geared to that level of VW training. It's a neat new thing having the levels, though it sounds a bit egotistical to tell people you are a 'Sales Master'.








Second, there is no way to find out who is certified at the dealership, except the desk plaque that we've had from VW. Since the current system is new, we haven't yet seen what VW will send us to acknowledge certification for this year.








Being able to look up a dealers staff certifications would be a cool idea, but of course the dealers who have problems holding onto sales staff, would not be happy with that, as they would have no certified sales staff, and would get less customers in the door. I would think from VW's point of view, it would be a plus, as it would encourage the dealers to improve training and staff retention, so that they would have the certified staff, which would improve customer satisfaction with the sales experience, right? Interesting....


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (lucanaut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucanaut* »_OMG You just made my wife's weekend!! And mine (*if she's happy, I'm happy*!!!)








I'll check again with ya either tomorrow or Monday.
Now I'm going to go open a bottle of wine and hang out with my very happy wife!!!









I'm happy I could make you both happy, and no, no dates yet. Have a great weekend!


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
I'm happy I could make you both happy, and no, no dates yet. Have a great weekend! 









That's ok - I think we made enough progress for one weekend. Check with you again next week!


----------



## dbaps (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (TURBO PAUL)*

TURBO Paul, 
Does Volkswagen have a similar "level" system for their mechanics?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (dbaps)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dbaps* »_TURBO Paul, 
Does Volkswagen have a similar "level" system for their mechanics?

Yup, Sales Consultants, Service Consultants, Parts Consultants, Technicians, And Department Managers all have the three levels of certifications, Specialist, Expert, and Master.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (TURBO PAUL)*

#X36223----how often is too often?
i know checking won't make it go faster but........
get car--
get monster mats ----check
get struts--
get springs--
get rear sway bar--
get stellies--
get winter tires--
i'm missing a few pieces of my to do list


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (just-jean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just-jean* »_#X36223----how often is too often?
i know checking won't make it go faster but........
get car--
get monster mats ----check
get struts--
get springs--
get rear sway bar--
get stellies--
get winter tires--
i'm missing a few pieces of my to do list









Guess what? Like our friend 'lucanaut', your car shows: *Status - Factory Order Bank, ETA Next Status - *, but no ETA's yet. Check again next week, and we should get the ETA Next Status date. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (TURBO PAUL)*

you cant see my happy dance!!!!


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
Guess what? Like our friend 'lucanaut', your car shows: *Status - Factory Order Bank, ETA Next Status - *, but no ETA's yet. Check again next week, and we should get the ETA Next Status date. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Rock on! Looks like it's our turn!!


----------



## iGen3 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (just-jean)*

all-righty then sis, if your EOS is on it's way, let's get the '89 GLI sold already--drop the price to $2999. thanks. ---your Bro. 
c'mon, somebody else out there in sunny EOS land needs a classic winter beater...er I mean fully restored MKII. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1 
why buy snows when you can do donuts with an MKII?






















ps, i put gory resto details up in a link bottom of page 2 of above.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (lucanaut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucanaut* »_
That's ok - I think we made enough progress for one weekend. Check with you again next week!









Hey, I beat you to it! Your order is now showing: *Status - Factory Order Bank, ETA Next Status - 12/12/2006 *. That date should be the week before it goes to the assembly line, so it 'should' get built the next week. We can check again in a couple weeks and see if it's moved to 'Production Stock' status.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (just-jean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just-jean* »_you cant see my happy dance!!!!









And yours got a date to, *Status - Factory Order Bank, ETA Next Status - 12/12/2006 *, just like 'lucanaut' above, same things apply to your order.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (TURBO PAUL)*

thanks!!!!
the elves will be working on it during december


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (just-jean)*

LOL looks like Just-Jean and I are EOS buddies!








TUrbo Paul, I know I'm asking you to speculate here...but given this date we now have, would you be able to project a delivery date (plus or minus 2-3 weeks understandably, given I don't think you have the gift of clarvoyancy!!)....I live in Houston, in fact I drive by the VW depot by the ship channel occasionally...


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (lucanaut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucanaut* »_LOL looks like Just-Jean and I are EOS buddies!








TUrbo Paul, I know I'm asking you to speculate here...but given this date we now have, would you be able to project a delivery date (plus or minus 2-3 weeks understandably, given I don't think you have the gift of clarvoyancy!!)....I live in Houston, in fact I drive by the VW depot by the ship channel occasionally...

OK, well, I looked up Eos' that are in 'Factory Order Bank' status going to Texas, but they are all sold. So I looked for non-sold for the whole US, and found a few, all have the same 'ETA Next Status' date as yours. The dealer delivery ETA dates are all for March, but that does include 1 month at the port, which seems to get lowered lately on sold units once they arrive at the US port. As you know, the last two sold ones I got last week were only at the port a few days, though I sent a request to the manager of the port to get help releasing those cars. 
That's the closest I can come to clairvoyance.


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (TURBO PAUL)*

My car was at the Port for only two days -- no prodding necessary!
Alex


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (ChicagoVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChicagoVW* »_My car was at the Port for only two days -- no prodding necessary!
Alex

Yeah, but I don't think they are all moving that fast, so just a little disclaimer, you know. Don't want to promise anything and disappoint anyone.


----------



## callmeal (Sep 8, 2006)

Turbo Paul or D Cubed 
Could you please check the status of X15524? 
Hopefully my ship has come in (Port Status)
Thanks again
Allen


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (callmeal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *callmeal* »_Turbo Paul or D Cubed 
Could you please check the status of X15524? 
Hopefully my ship has come in (Port Status)
Thanks again
Allen


Not yet, it's showing: *Status - Intransit From Factory, ETA Next Status - 11/30/2006 *, so should get to port about then. Check back beginning of December.


----------



## callmeal (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Thanks Paul
I guess it missed the first boat & got the slow one.








Does VW still ship on their own vessels like they did in the 60s & approximately how many cars are in each shipment.
Times don't change much, I think I waited 3 to 4 months for my 1960 ceramic green bug with sunroof & radio. Leatherette was included in the base price. Which was as I recall all of $1875.
Allen


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (callmeal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *callmeal* »_Thanks Paul
I guess it missed the first boat & got the slow one.








Does VW still ship on their own vessels like they did in the 60s & approximately how many cars are in each shipment.
Times don't change much, I think I waited 3 to 4 months for my 1960 ceramic green bug with sunroof & radio. Leatherette was included in the base price. Which was as I recall all of $1875.
Allen

I don't think that they own the ships. All I hear is that the ships hold thousands of cars, but I have no real info on that. 
Now Navi costs about the same as the whole car......


----------



## callmeal (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Whoops the base price was $1545, the sunroof & radio ran the price all the way up to $1875.
Nav was a free Shell Oil map back in the good old, bad old days
I must be getting old








Allen


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (lucanaut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucanaut* »_







Glad to hear it!! The only Eismeer blue I have ever seen here in Houston did not have the beige leather.









It took a while, but here are some shiny pics!
































Congrats and thanks again to SunRise! I hope you and your husband enjoyed your ride back to Maryland in your new baby!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (just-jean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just-jean* »_you cant see my happy dance!!!! 


_Quote, originally posted by *luanaut* »_LOL looks like Just-Jean and I are EOS buddies! 

Just to answer the question you haven't asked, here's the progress on both cars, same status (you're still Eos buddies!):
*Status - Production Stock, ETA Next Status - 12/22/2006 *
This means it should get built about 12/22!! So from what I see on other orders, that are not sold, so that I can see the detail page, maybe you'll have them mid-February.










_Modified by TURBO PAUL at 2:42 PM 11-25-2006_


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
Just to answer the question you haven't asked, here's the progress on both cars, same status (you're still Eos buddies!):
*Status - Production Stock, ETA Next Status - 12/22/2006 *
This means it should get built about 12/22!! So from what I see on other orders, that are not sold, so that I can see the detail page, maybe you'll have them mid-February.










that is FANTASTIC news!!! Thank you for anticipating our next question


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (lucanaut)*

hmmmmm the friday before christmas?------hope i don't have curse of the eggnog eos






















do they have a live cam at the factory????


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (just-jean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just-jean* »_hmmmmm the friday before christmas?------hope i don't have curse of the eggnog eos






















do they have a live cam at the factory????









Do they drink eggnog in Portugal? That's just a ETA, or 'estimated' date. It could be earlier or later, but right around there. They 'usually' seem to be built during the week ending in the date shown for 'ETA Next Status'.


----------



## VWSam (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: (callmeal)*

Turbo Paul,
Will you please check W66767 for me again. I am hoping it has made it to port







Thanks!
Samantha


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (VWSam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWSam* »_Turbo Paul,
Will you please check W66767 for me again. I am hoping it has made it to port







Thanks!
Samantha

Hi Samantha,
Here's the current status: *Status - Intransit From Factory, ETA Next Status - 12/05/2006 *, so should be at port by 12/5. Check with me after that and we'll see.


----------



## VWSam (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Yea!!!


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Hi Turbo Paul,
Just wondering if you're ever going to be able to see the VIN # on "sold" vehicles? Just curious...if you can see them, are they assigned when the car goes in production or some other point?
Thanks!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (lucanaut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucanaut* »_Hi Turbo Paul,
Just wondering if you're ever going to be able to see the VIN # on "sold" vehicles? Just curious...if you can see them, are they assigned when the car goes in production or some other point?
Thanks!









Yes, I can see the VIN's on sold cars. The VIN's are assigned when the cars are built, so when I see that your car is 'Intransit from Factory', which is the next status due 12/22, we'll see the VIN. Don't worry, I'll get you the VIN.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Paul
Any idea when the state DMV get's the VIN. I need the VIN in order to get my plates (Brendan has it for me at long last). Will the DMV ( at least in your neck of the woods) have that on file, or do they only get it when the car is at the port / dealer / sold ?
-M


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Paul
Any idea when the state DMV get's the VIN. I need the VIN in order to get my plates (Brendan has it for me at long last). Will the DMV ( at least in your neck of the woods) have that on file, or do they only get it when the car is at the port / dealer / sold ?
-M

VW and the dealer are only one's that have the VIN. The DMV only gets the VIn from the dealer when we send in the registration paperwork after you take your car home.


----------



## scottjay99 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Hi Turbo Paul,
Can you check the status of my Eos? The last update was:
_Commnum - W55606
VIN - WVWBA71F87V015098
It's on dry land! Showing Status -Port Stock, ETA Next Status - 11/29/2006. So may get to your dealer around the end of the month, or beginning of Dec......
_ 
Any update appreciated. 
Many thanks!
Scottjay99


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (scottjay99)*

Scottjay99
Is you unit coming into San Diego, if so how long did it take to get from the factory to the port ?
-M


----------



## scottjay99 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

Hi Mark,
I ordered my Eos from a dealer in Seattle on Aug 2. It arrived at the port on Nov 8 or so...hoping to hear today that is has left the port and is on the way to my dealer...
Scottjay99


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (scottjay99)*

You've no idea what the 'build date' was. I'm trying to gage time from build date to West coast port.... For me it appears to be 11/27 - 1/19!!!


----------



## scottjay99 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

Sorry, Mark. I don't how soon the factory started building it after the dealer ordered it. Turbo Paul might be able to determine that from the order.
I believe it came into port in Texas...


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (scottjay99)*

Thx, I ordered my 3.2 before you from Boardwalk here in the bay area, but I want the OEM IPod Interface which appears to have been the source of much of the delay, You sure about the port of entry for a 'left' coast care being Houston and not San Diego...



_Modified by mark_d_drake at 12:49 PM 11-29-2006_


----------



## scottjay99 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

I'm not positive about the port of entry. I believe I heard that all the VWs come in through a port in Texas on this forum.
I ordered a 2.0 with just the automatic--no sport or lux package.


----------



## SunRise (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
It took a while, but here are some shiny pics!
































Congrats and thanks again to SunRise! I hope you and your husband enjoyed your ride back to Maryland in your new baby!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The return trip home was wonderful (driving my brand new EOS). The car is more than expected. It was worth the wait and the trip. I'm so glad I decided to go with that color combo. Pictures don’t do it justice. It’s like an EOS review article I read, described Eismeer Blue 
[an Alaskan Glacier floating in the ocean reflecting the clear blue sky] My description, soft blue with personality and classsss. 
I Am Happy!!! Can’t You Tell?!!






















Thanks again Turbo Paul for you help and professional service. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (SunRise)*

I'm so happy to be reading this...this is the exact same color combo we picked!!!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (scottjay99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scottjay99* »_Hi Turbo Paul,
Can you check the status of my Eos? The last update was:
_Commnum - W55606
VIN - WVWBA71F87V015098
It's on dry land! Showing Status -Port Stock, ETA Next Status - 11/29/2006. So may get to your dealer around the end of the month, or beginning of Dec......
_ 
Any update appreciated. 
Many thanks!
Scottjay99

It currently shows as: *Status - Center Stock, ETA Next Status -*, no date showing for next status. We don't use center stock here anymore, but it used to mean that the car was ready to ship and moving to the shipping point for the car carrier. If you are pretty far from the port of entry, it also may be that the car is getting moved by train to a marshalling point where the car carriers pick them up for final shipping to the dealers. But it shouldn't be long now.....


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (SunRise)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SunRise* »_
The return trip home was wonderful (driving my brand new EOS). The car is more than expected. It was worth the wait and the trip. I'm so glad I decided to go with that color combo. Pictures don’t do it justice. It’s like an EOS review article I read, described Eismeer Blue 
[an Alaskan Glacier floating in the ocean reflecting the clear blue sky] My description, soft blue with personality and classsss. 
I Am Happy!!! Can’t You Tell?!!






















Thanks again Turbo Paul for you help and professional service. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I am so glad that you are happy!! It was a pleasure meeting you and your husband, and keep in touch! Thank you again for your trust!


----------



## scottjay99 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Thanks Turbo Paul,
I got a call last night from my dealer thinking it was arriving in today's delivery, but alas, no go. He said 4-7 more days...
Thanks for your updates!
Scottjay99


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (scottjay99)*

Hey Scotty
Check the sticker for the port of entry when you get your's would you...
-M


----------



## callmeal (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Turbo Paul or D Cubed
Could you please check the status of X15524 on friday the 1st?
Hopefully my ship has come in (Port Status)
Thanks again
Allen


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: (scottjay99)*

When my Eos arrived at "center stock" my dealer explained it to me as where the car gets transferred from the train to a truck for local delivery. In my case it was 3 days. Someone else from another local dealer had to wait 11 days. Some of it may be how fast the dealer reacts or possibly how many car are being delivered to that dealer. In any case I would think you should have your Eos any day now. I wonder if Dcubed or Turbo Paul can list the US Ports of Entry for those of you who would like to know.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (callmeal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *callmeal* »_Turbo Paul or D Cubed
Could you please check the status of X15524 on friday the 1st?
Hopefully my ship has come in (Port Status)
Thanks again
Allen
















Not yet, shows as: *Status - Intransit From Factory, ETA Next Status - 12/04/2006 *
Try again Tuesday.....


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (cb391)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cb391* »_When my Eos arrived at "center stock" my dealer explained it to me as where the car gets transferred from the train to a truck for local delivery. In my case it was 3 days. Someone else from another local dealer had to wait 11 days. Some of it may be how fast the dealer reacts or possibly how many car are being delivered to that dealer. In any case I would think you should have your Eos any day now. I wonder if Dcubed or Turbo Paul can list the US Ports of Entry for those of you who would like to know.

I've done it before, but I'll do it again....
Brunswick, GA, Chicago, IL, Davisville, RI, Houston, TX, San Diego, CA, and Wilmington, DE. 
Not all ports handle the Eos, like we get are cars from Wilmington, but our Eos' come into Davisville.


----------



## callmeal (Sep 8, 2006)

Turbo Paul or D Cubed
Could you please check on the status of X15524?
Hoping my ship came in!
Thanks Again
Allen


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (callmeal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *callmeal* »_Turbo Paul or D Cubed
Could you please check on the status of X15524?
Hoping my ship came in!
Thanks Again
Allen

My, you've been patient....








Well, woohoo, it's showing as: *Status - Port Stock, ETA Next Status - 12/21/2006*. So it may hit the dealer lot by the end of the month!
Congrats, it's getting closer!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: comm # assigned (wonder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wonder* »_What if I were able to convince her to re-order from Greenbrier? Would there be any possibility of her getting the car sooner? if so, aside from convincing her, how would I go about that? heck, i'd even go up to Paul if it meant I could get the car sooner and therefore get the wife off my back.








Thx.


Two and a half months later (early, thanks to a little help from the port)......and here it is......2.0T DSG Sport in Island Gray with black leather. Also 18" Samarkand's, Dynaudio, And Park Distance Control. Nice!









































I guess Santa has a little http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif for them!


----------



## VWSam (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Paul,
Will you pllease check mine as well...W66767. I am hoping mine was on the same ship as Allen's and is now on dry land. Thanks
Samantha


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (VWSam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWSam* »_Paul,
Will you pllease check mine as well...W66767. I am hoping mine was on the same ship as Allen's and is now on dry land. Thanks
Samantha










Woulda made sense, so no, it's not. Showing as: *Status - Intransit From Factory, ETA Next Status - 12/08/2006*. Sorry, Sam, but check with me again like Saturday.


----------



## callmeal (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Paul Thanks for the status update. 
Is the next status release to the carrier? The dealer is located very close to the RI Border, so delivery should be fairly quick
Out of curiosity, how often is a customer informed of the orders status?
I've yet to hear from the dealer.
Actually I'm not patient at all








Very antsy about getting this car








Allen


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (callmeal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *callmeal* »_Paul Thanks for the status update. 
Is the next status release to the carrier? The dealer is located very close to the RI Border, so delivery should be fairly quick
Out of curiosity, how often is a customer informed of the orders status?
I've yet to hear from the dealer.
Actually I'm not patient at all








Very antsy about getting this car








Allen









Yeah, I mentioned patience because it was like three days, I figured you were biting your nails to ask me sooner....








Customers are informed as often as your dealer feels like it. It's up to them the way they handle it. Obviously, most don't do much of it, seeing as how many cars I check on....








And yes, the next status is released to carrier. Usually arrives at the dealer the next week, since released to carrier doesn't mean it's already on a truck, you know?


----------



## VWSam (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Yes, that would have made entirely too much sense!!







Thanks, I will check again with you next week.
Samantha


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re:*

Sorry if I'm asking this in the wrong thread, but from a VW salesperson point of view, would it be a good idea for a Canadian to order a US spec Eos and then import it to Canada? 
With the exchange rate, there is a certain amount of savings, but I'm not sure if the Eos is selling above list in the US or not. Are there any other concerns I should have about doing this?


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Turbo Paul just out of curiousity what should I be asking my dealer for if I want to check on the status of my order? 
I ordered my EOS back in Sept. but wanted a March/April deliever for the V6 Sport model.
Tks for your help.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (TURBO PAUL)*

Paul:
I would be really grateful for your wisdom sorting out the questions that have come up on this discussion: For BASE EOS owners... Jonathan states that he has a MFD and a compass on his base (2.0, not 2.0T) Eos - but the spec sheet at the VW website (Eos Specifications) does not indicate that there are any options or packages available that would supply a MFD and compass on a Base vehicle. Are you aware of any configuration information that supercedes that published on the VW.com website spec-sheet?
Thanks,
Michael


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: (ashbinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashbinder* »_Sorry if I'm asking this in the wrong thread, but from a VW salesperson point of view, would it be a good idea for a Canadian to order a US spec Eos and then import it to Canada? 
With the exchange rate, there is a certain amount of savings, but I'm not sure if the Eos is selling above list in the US or not. Are there any other concerns I should have about doing this?

Sorry, but to give you a real answer, I would have to know what kind of tarriffs and taxes and other rules would apply, which I have no knowledge of at all. I would think that if it was easy to do and would save you money, many others would be doing it already, and VW's price structure would be different to protect the Canadian dealers....


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (ehdg eos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ehdg eos* »_Turbo Paul just out of curiousity what should I be asking my dealer for if I want to check on the status of my order? 
I ordered my EOS back in Sept. but wanted a March/April deliever for the V6 Sport model.
Tks for your help.

You can ask him for the commission number, that's the order tracking number. You could try giving me a discription of what you order also, if the car has moved from the dealers 'I.S. Order Bank', I will be able to see it. The commission number will allow me to see it no matter waht the status is.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Paul:
I would be really grateful for your wisdom sorting out the questions that have come up on this discussion: For BASE EOS owners... Jonathan states that he has a MFD and a compass on his base (2.0, not 2.0T) Eos - but the spec sheet at the VW website (Eos Specifications) does not indicate that there are any options or packages available that would supply a MFD and compass on a Base vehicle. Are you aware of any configuration information that supercedes that published on the VW.com website spec-sheet?
Thanks,
Michael

Unfortunately, I have not yet received an Eos Base model, only Eos 2.0T's. But I think that the guy indictating that he has an MFD has a base Eos 2.0T, not an Eos Base. You should not be able to get the MFD in the Eos Base, period. I would only believe his claim if I could see his window sticker.


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
You can ask him for the commission number, that's the order tracking number. You could try giving me a discription of what you order also, if the car has moved from the dealers 'I.S. Order Bank', I will be able to see it. The commission number will allow me to see it no matter waht the status is.









Thank you. Well I ordered a Paprika Red w/Cornsilk Beige Interior V6 Sport Model, with Technology Pkg, Navigational system & Park distance control. I just called my dealer and spoke with the sales manager and he was shocked when I asked him if he had my commision number. He said we're did I get that term and I told him I spoke with VW directly and I also use one of there web cites. He said that it's an inside term and he had never had a customer ask him that before.










_Modified by ehdg eos at 1:17 PM 12-7-2006_


----------



## wonder (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: comm # assigned (TURBO PAUL)*

Mine ! mine.. all mine. Well actually wifeys Thanks turbo. you'll be getting a visit quite soon. 
Wonder


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (ehdg eos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ehdg eos* »_
Thank you. Well I ordered a Paprika Red w/Cornsilk Beige Interior V6 Sport Model, with Technology Pkg, Navigational system & Park distance control. I just called my dealer and spoke with the sales manager and he was shocked when I asked him if he had my commision number. He said we're did I get that term and I told him I spoke with VW directly and I also use one of there web cites. * He said that it's an inside term and he had never had a customer ask him that before.*


















Did you order through Millennium VW?


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (ehdg eos)*








LOL that is about the same conversation I had with them when I sprung the term comm # on them! hahahaha.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: comm # assigned (wonder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wonder* »_Mine ! mine.. all mine. Well actually wifeys Thanks turbo. you'll be getting a visit quite soon. 
Wonder

Yes it is!








Well, hopefully if you're a good boy, she'll let you play with her new toy!


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_









Did you order through Millennium VW? 

Yes in fact I did. 
He didn't sound so happy that I knew that there is such a thing as Comm. # either.


_Modified by ehdg eos at 3:12 PM 12-7-2006_


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (ehdg eos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ehdg eos* »_
Yes in fact I did. 
He didn't sound so happy that I knew that there is such a thing as Comm. # either. 

Well, don't tell them, but I worked there for 6 years!







Who'd you buy from, are you talking to today? 
Anyway, here's your status: *Status - Port Stock, ETA Next Status - 12/21/2006*, which means it should get released to the carrier about the 21st. So you should have it buy the end of the month. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And here's your order configuration:
* Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77X3 EOS 3.2L AUTO 
Exterior Color: H7H7 PAPRIKA RED 
Interior Color: TY BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: PS1 SPORT PACKAGE 1 
PTP 3.2 V6 TECHNOLOGY PACKAGE 
PVD NAVIGATION SYSTEM 

Commnum - X08164
VIN - WVWDB71F27V021713
Status - Port Stock *
Sounds like a beautiful car, I expect to see you post pics when you get it!


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_Well, don't tell them, but I worked there for 6 years!







Who'd you buy from, are you talking to today? 
Anyway, here's your status: *Status - Port Stock, ETA Next Status - 12/21/2006*, which means it should get released to the carrier about the 21st. So you should have it buy the end of the month. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And here's your order configuration:
* Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77X3 EOS 3.2L AUTO 
Exterior Color: H7H7 PAPRIKA RED 
Interior Color: TY BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: PS1 SPORT PACKAGE 1 
PTP 3.2 V6 TECHNOLOGY PACKAGE 
PVD NAVIGATION SYSTEM 

Commnum - X08164
VIN - WVWDB71F27V021713
Status - Port Stock *
Sounds like a beautiful car, I expect to see you post pics when you get it! 

Thank you Paul! Email sent.


----------



## jnhashmi (Nov 26, 2006)

*Ask a VW technician?*

It would be really cool is there was an "Ask a VW technician" thread...


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Ask a VW technician? (jnhashmi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jnhashmi* »_It would be really cool is there was an "Ask a VW technician" thread...

The problem would be a tech who has the time to just sit a a computer answering questions instead of fixing cars....there are some techs that float around in the Vortex, but mostly for their own personal entertainment, not as a job, which it would be I imagine with all the questions floating around out there.....


----------



## scottjay99 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Paul,
Picked it up from my dealer today, thanks for your help in keeping me informed as the car made its way through the build/shipping process.
Ordered - Aug 2
Bought at University VW in Seattle- Dec 8
Port of Entry-Houston
2.0T, Thunder Blue, beige interior, only option the automatic. Paid MSRP--$31,695 + tax and license. Just could not spring for the extra $3,500 for what was in the Sport or Lux packages...had to suffer for 17 weeks to save a few bucks
Scottjay99


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (scottjay99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scottjay99* »_Paul,
Picked it up from my dealer today, thanks for your help in keeping me informed as the car made its way through the build/shipping process.
Ordered - Aug 2
Bought at University VW in Seattle- Dec 8
Port of Entry-Houston
2.0T, Thunder Blue, beige interior, only option the automatic. Paid MSRP--$31,695 + tax and license. Just could not spring for the extra $3,500 for what was in the Sport or Lux packages...had to suffer for 17 weeks to save a few bucks
Scottjay99


Congrats! lad I could help bridge the ordering wait for you! Enjoy it. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
Paul


----------



## scottjay99 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

It's a fantastic car, now I just need some sunshine to use it properly. 
Follow up question: Have you seen any forward facing child seats go in the back any of the Eos' you have sold? I am looking to find that best model that fits the very upright back seat. See my post at:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...66919
for the full story and details. Any input you can add much appreciated.
Scottjay99


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (scottjay99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scottjay99* »_It's a fantastic car, now I just need some sunshine to use it properly. 
Follow up question: Have you seen any forward facing child seats go in the back any of the Eos' you have sold? I am looking to find that best model that fits the very upright back seat. See my post at:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...66919
for the full story and details. Any input you can add much appreciated.
Scottjay99

I'm ready for spring already!








As for child seats, I've sold four Eos' so far, and no child seats for any of them that I know of. I have no idea which would fit, sorry.


----------



## VWSam (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Hi Paul,
Please check on W66767 one more time. Am I crazy to hope for a brand new Eos for Christmas? http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
Samantha


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (VWSam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWSam* »_Hi Paul,
Please check on W66767 one more time. Am I crazy to hope for a brand new Eos for Christmas? http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
Samantha

Well, it's still showing as *Status Loc - Port Stock, Next Status - 12/29/2006*, so unless the dealer pushes a little, it might not happen. But I can't see the details of course, so thing could be happening that I can't see....Good luck on getting it, Samantha!


----------



## callmeal (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Turbo Paul,
Regarding X15524 with a release to carrier date of 12/21/06, finally heard from the dealer today, will be picking the car up on Saturday. 
Sounds good to me!








I want to thank you again for the updates & your patience putting up with other peoples antsy customers.
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif








Allen


----------



## VWSam (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Paul,
Does the dealer have influence to be able to move the car faster from the port to the dealership? I just wanted to have all our info straight before we call our dealer and bug him about getting the car. Can you tell what port the car is in? At least it is good news that it is now on dry land! Thanks for all your help.








Samantha


----------



## callmeal (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (VWSam)*

Supposedly my dealership managed to hurry up the port (RI in my case) 
Good Luck. I hope you can hurry yours along !
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
Allen


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (callmeal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *callmeal* »_Turbo Paul,
Regarding X15524 with a release to carrier date of 12/21/06, finally heard from the dealer today, will be picking the car up on Saturday. 
Sounds good to me!








I want to thank you again for the updates & your patience putting up with other peoples antsy customers.
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif








Allen
 
That's great! Congrats! Have a great day on Saturday!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (VWSam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWSam* »_Paul,
Does the dealer have influence to be able to move the car faster from the port to the dealership? I just wanted to have all our info straight before we call our dealer and bug him about getting the car. Can you tell what port the car is in? At least it is good news that it is now on dry land! Thanks for all your help.








Samantha

I always do. They can contact the port manager and request help with your sold car to get it to you sooner. Usually it works. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I don't know what port services your area, we get our cars from Wilmington, DE, ecept the Eos, they come here from Davisville, RI. Your dealer should know, it's even on the window stickers of the Eos' on their lot.


----------



## bobbik (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Hi Paul, it is out of control here, hey guys, if you need anything you can ask me as well.
happy holidays


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (bobbik)*

Can you provide a basic description of the technical operation of SAF (Start Assist Function) on the 3.2. 
Not quite so basic as "it limits slip on the front wheels" but no so technical that the average Joe doesn't understand it.
So far the "educated guesses" are: 1.) it engages ASR below 25 mph and 2.) instructs the transmission to start out in 2nd gear.
Thanks
Kevin


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (bobbik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobbik* »_Hi Paul, it is out of control here, hey guys, if you need anything you can ask me as well.
happy holidays

No, no Bobbi, this thread is not bad at all. Check out this thread in the Golf V & Jetta V forum. The Ask a VW salesman thread there has so far 85 pages, 89,458 views, 2,948 posts, and has been running since 5/24/06......now that's long....


----------



## bobbik (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

That is a long time, but that's good thing, keep it up body.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_Can you provide a basic description of the technical operation of SAF (Start Assist Function) on the 3.2. 
Not quite so basic as "it limits slip on the front wheels" but no so technical that the average Joe doesn't understand it.
So far the "educated guesses" are: 1.) it engages ASR below 25 mph and 2.) instructs the transmission to start out in 2nd gear.
Thanks
Kevin


Never heard of SAF before.....


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
Never heard of SAF before.....

This is the "W" button referenced on one or two other threads here on the forum. 
On the spec sheet it is identified as Start Assist Function (SAF) Winter Mode.
Kevin


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (just4fun)*

Here's a link to the discussion about the 'W' button, with photos, etc: Interesting W ("Winter") button info - Eos with 3.2 Engine.
Michael


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_
This is the "W" button referenced on one or two other threads here on the forum. 
On the spec sheet it is identified as Start Assist Function (SAF) Winter Mode.
Kevin









Here's a copy and paste of what VW has for us on our training site....

*"W" stands for winterprogramme. It will have an effect on the ESP functions when activated. 
Example: During winter driving (while winterprogramme is active) the ESP is more sensitive to help prevent the drive wheels from spinning out of control when starting off on very slippery ground. 
Some "winterprogramme" systems • •(TBD for Eos) •• 
can start the transmission in 2nd gear when activated. This can reduce torque to the wheels and help prevent slippage on extreme slippery surfaces.*
And it says "Check back soon for updates". That's all I have.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Here's a link to the discussion about the 'W' button, with photos, etc: Interesting W ("Winter") button info - Eos with 3.2 Engine.
Michael

*Error
Invalid Topic*
What happened to this link?


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
And it says "Check back soon for updates". That's all I have.









Thanks Paul, hopefully a little more detail will be made available shortly.
Kevin


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
*Error Invalid Topic*
What happened to this link? 

Hi Paul:
Sorry about that. What happened was this: I merged the above-referenced thread in with an earlier thread discussing the same subject. This was to ensure that all discussion of the W button appeared in one continuous thread, in chronological order. However... the ZeroForum software that runs the Vortex BB is not sharp enough to keep a record of merges, and re-direct links such as the one above to the new, merged discussion.
So, here's an up to date reference, this will take you there, and you will find 100% of the original post there: Interesting W ("Winter") button info - Eos with 3.2 Engine.
Michael


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
Hi Paul:
Sorry about that. What happened was this: I merged the above-referenced thread in with an earlier thread discussing the same subject. This was to ensure that all discussion of the W button appeared in one continuous thread, in chronological order. However... the ZeroForum software that runs the Vortex BB is not sharp enough to keep a record of merges, and re-direct links such as the one above to the new, merged discussion.
So, here's an up to date reference, this will take you there, and you will find 100% of the original post there: Interesting W ("Winter") button info - Eos with 3.2 Engine.
Michael


Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lonerthx (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (TURBO PAUL)*

Paul,
Please can you check if this is on dry land yet? WVWDA71F47V023160

_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
That's better!
On the way to Riverside Volkswagen, showing a status of: *Status - Intransit From Factory, ETA Next Status - 12/18/2006*. So due at the port about 12/18, so should get to the dealer by the beginning of January or so. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: Y4Y4 EISMEER BLUE 
Interior Color: TX GRAY LEATHER 
Options: 7X1 PARK DISTANCE CONTROL 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE 

Commnum - W21456
VIN - WVWDA71F47V023160
Status - Intransit From Factory *


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

Here's a good salesman question:
Can people in North America get any of the Eos Individual features they have in Europe?
I'm sure you're going to say no, but in the off chance you might say yes,.....


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Eos Comm # check (lonerthx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lonerthx* »_Paul,
Please can you check if this is on dry land yet? WVWDA71F47V023160


Now it's showing *Status - Intransit From Factory, ETA Next Status - 12/20/2006*. So should be any day......


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (MrGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrGTI* »_Here's a good salesman question:
Can people in North America get any of the Eos Individual features they have in Europe?
I'm sure you're going to say no, but in the off chance you might say yes,.....

At this time, we can only choose from the options on the order guides that we have posted before. The most likely scenario that I could see would be down the road a special edition that would incorparate some of the options on the individual program as part of the equipment included. You wouldn't be able to choose, but at least the options would be part of the package......hopefully someday.....










_Modified by TURBO PAUL at 2:12 PM 12-19-2006_


----------



## bobbik (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_Can you provide a basic description of the technical operation of SAF (Start Assist Function) on the 3.2. 
Not quite so basic as "it limits slip on the front wheels" but no so technical that the average Joe doesn't understand it.
So far the "educated guesses" are: 1.) it engages ASR below 25 mph and 2.) instructs the transmission to start out in 2nd gear.
Thanks
Kevin


Is this the Launch Control feature with DSG?
If so - the driver will have to follow these steps:
1- Turn ESP off
2- Put gear shifter in "S"
3- Floor the BRAKE pedal...then floor the gas pedal. (revs should stay around 3500rpm)
4- Let go of the brake and hang on!
Hope this helps


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (bobbik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobbik* »_
Is this the Launch Control feature with DSG?
If so - the driver will have to follow these steps:
1- Turn ESP off
2- Put gear shifter in "S"
3- Floor the BRAKE pedal...then floor the gas pedal. (revs should stay around 3500rpm) 
4- Let go of the brake and hang on!
Hope this helps

No, Bobbi, read my reply above. This is a "Winterprogramme" button for the winter mode on the ESP. And PanEuropean's response above with the link to another thread on this topic. 
Launch control is not on the Eos, nor does it have a button.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (bobbik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobbik* »_
Is this the Launch Control feature with DSG?
If so - the driver will have to follow these steps:
1- Turn ESP off
2- Put gear shifter in "S"
3- Floor the BRAKE pedal...then floor the gas pedal. (revs should stay around 3500rpm)
4- Let go of the brake and hang on!
Hope this helps

OK, I tried that here's what happened








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWyWMaVAc8g


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (flheat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flheat* »_
OK, I tried that here's what happened










Great smoke show! I'm going to open a tire shop in your neighborhood.








Kevin


----------



## bobbik (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (flheat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flheat* »_
OK, I tried that here's what happened








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWyWMaVAc8g

Nice job


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (bobbik)*

I assume that the DSG's with launch control are the identical transmission - does that mean launch control is merely a computer program left off of the Eos? Which VW / Audi products have Launch Control?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (ashbinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashbinder* »_...does that mean launch control is merely a computer program left off of the Eos?

If one transmission of a certain specification (e.g. the ABC company model xyz DSG transmission) is capable of providing launch control, then all other transmissions derived from that will also be capable of supporting that feature.
Features such as this are enabled or disabled by coding of the controller for the component - in this case, the transmission or possibly the engine controller. Sometimes the required coding change can be made using a Diagnostic Scan Tool such as a VAS or VAG-COM. Other times, the coding is more deeply buried in the controller and requires use of a more sophisticated tool that can read, retrieve, modify, and re-flash the EPROM of the controller. 
I don't know what the case is for the Eos DSG transmission. We came across a similar coding requirement when retrofitting paddle shifters to the W12 powered Phaeton transmission. The discussion of coding for that transmission can be found here: Retrofitting Paddle Shifters to a Phaeton. That post will give you an overview of the general concepts, although it won't provide an answer to the Eos specific question.
Michael


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Thanks Michael - I will take a look!


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*TURBO PAUL-- Eos Comm # check*

Hi TURBO Paul
its getting closer and closer.......
any news on comm #X36223
thanks---one of the twins















Jean


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: TURBO PAUL-- Eos Comm # check (just-jean)*

LOL, I have a reminder on my Outlook to ask you about our Comm #'s on 12/22 when the next ETA status was set...but it's so hard to resist!!!

















_Modified by lucanaut at 1:00 PM 12-20-2006_


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: TURBO PAUL-- Eos Comm # check (lucanaut)*

hee hee lunacaut
I couldn't even wait for turbo.....
called the dealer--got my VIN








---said production is completed
inspected and released to port dec 18th
ship date is jan 15th or so
arrival date feb 2......








heres to us


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: TURBO PAUL-- Eos Comm # check (just-jean)*

OMG, I am So calling the dealer!!!!
Oh no, my sales guy is out of the office today!










_Modified by lucanaut at 1:08 PM 12-20-2006_


----------



## bobbik (May 3, 2006)

*Re: TURBO PAUL-- Eos Comm # check (just-jean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just-jean* »_Hi TURBO Paul
its getting closer and closer.......
any news on comm #X36223
thanks---one of the twins















Jean

Your car is in transit from factory, the next action is 01-15-2007


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: TURBO PAUL-- Eos Comm # check (bobbik)*

That's fantastic!! How about her twin, X20108 ?
Thanks!


----------



## bobbik (May 3, 2006)

*Re: TURBO PAUL-- Eos Comm # check (lucanaut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucanaut* »_That's fantastic!! How about her twin, X20108 ?
Thanks!
















Your car is intransit from factory, it should land at the port on 01-19-2007.


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: TURBO PAUL-- Eos Comm # check (bobbik)*

who hoo!
Thank you!!!


----------



## bobbik (May 3, 2006)

*Re: TURBO PAUL-- Eos Comm # check (lucanaut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucanaut* »_who hoo!
Thank you!!!









Nice color though, good job


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: TURBO PAUL-- Eos Comm # check (bobbik)*


----------



## JustinW (Aug 8, 2003)

Turbo Paul, 
Having bit the bullet and ordered an EOS (!!), could I ask that you confirm that the order is entered correctly? Y04375 is the comm number, ordered 12-19-06 I am told.
<patience>I promise to be patient....</patience>
Justin


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (JustinW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinW* »_Turbo Paul, 
Having bit the bullet and ordered an EOS (!!), could I ask that you confirm that the order is entered correctly? Y04375 is the comm number, ordered 12-19-06 I am told.
<patience>I promise to be patient....</patience>
Justin 

Ordered from Congressional Volkswagen. Current status is *Status - Production Stock, ETA Next Status - 02/02/2007*. So should be built around the last week of Jan/first week of Feb. It's marked sold, so this is all I can see...
*Order Configuration 

Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: Y4Y4 EISMEER BLUE 
Interior Color: TY BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: 7X1 PARK DISTANCE CONTROL 
9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
PIT IPOD ADAPTER 
PSA 18 INCH ALLOY WHEEL PACKAGE 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE 

Commnum - Y04375 
VIN -
Status - Production Stock *








Nice car, I want to see pics when you get it.


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

It's really cool to see how everyone is customizing the Eos just a little different...it seems like the combinations are endless!
Can't wait until we can post picture of one of the twins (I'm sure just-jean will post the other twin's pics!!). Sounds like we're getting close!








When is the next status ETA for X20108 ?


_Modified by lucanaut at 1:29 PM 12-21-2006_


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (lucanaut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucanaut* »_It's really cool to see how everyone is customizing the Eos just a little different...it seems like the combinations are endless!
Can't wait until we can post picture of one of the twins (I'm sure just-jean will post the other twin's pics!!). Sounds like we're getting close!








When is the next status ETA for X20108 ?


That's the date Bobbi gave you above, 01/19/2006. The next status for a car that's intransit from the factory is port stock. Do you want your VIN?


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
That's the date Bobbi gave you above, 01/19/2006. The next status for a car that's intransit from the factory is port stock. Do you want your VIN?









Sure, I'll take the VIN!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (lucanaut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucanaut* »_
Sure, I'll take the VIN!









Here ya go! It's WVWCA71F37V029561.








Slowly but surely it makes it way here!


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (JustinW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinW* »_Turbo Paul, 

<patience>I promise to be patient....</patience>
Justin


there is NO such thing as patience..........that's why we thank turbopaul and all the sales guys that put up with our LACK of patience and send a few of these






















Jean


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobbik* »_
Nice color though, good job

Thanks - I'll pass the compliments on to my wife







it's her car. I have been promised that I will get to drive it to work once a week










_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
Here ya go! It's WVWCA71F37V029561.








Slowly but surely it makes it way here!










Music to my ears..........
Thank you and Bobbi for the latest update!!!!










_Modified by lucanaut at 8:26 AM 12-22-2006_


----------



## bobbik (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (lucanaut)*

My pleasure


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

We finally got a Eos 3.2 Sport in today....finally.....








It sounds real good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_We finally got a Eos 3.2 Sport in today....finally.....








It sounds real good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Nice how do they preform? Did you test drive one by chance?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_We finally got a Eos 3.2 Sport in today....finally.....








It sounds real good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Please tell me I'm going to be a happy man sometime next month


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (ehdg eos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ehdg eos* »_
Nice how do they preform? Did you test drive one by chance? 


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_ Please tell me I'm going to be a happy man sometime next month 

Just off the truck, hopefully PDI'd tomorrow. I will drive it when it's done....


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

And we all expect pictures... So is it pre-sold.... (Don't worry Brendan, I'm still waiting for mine)


----------



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

ok I am back in here now


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_And we all expect pictures... So is it pre-sold.... (Don't worry Brendan, I'm still waiting for mine)









I'll bring the camera tomorrow, it's getting PDI'd in the morning, they were to busy today......
It's a Silver Essence/Black leather Sport, has the 18" Samys on it, as part of the Sport, and has the Dynaudio, too! Very nice! I'll take some pics after a test drive. And the 3.2 sound very good.....


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_I'll bring the camera tomorrow, it's getting PDI'd in the morning, they were to busy today......
It's a Silver Essence/Black leather Sport, has the 18" Samys on it, as part of the Sport, and has the Dynaudio, too! Very nice! I'll take some pics after a test drive. And the 3.2 sound very good.....









Nice are the tires Pirelli's by chance? Inquiring minds want to know!!


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Paul,
Could you check on Commnum W09588? What's you guess as to when it will get to Denver?
Thanks,
Paul


----------



## lonerthx (Oct 5, 2006)

Could you please check WVWDA71F47V023160 also?
I promise this is the last time I'll bug you this year








Thanks,
Matt


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (PaulZooms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PaulZooms* »_Paul,
Could you check on Commnum W09588? What's you guess as to when it will get to Denver?
Thanks,
Paul

It shows as *Status - Intransit From Factory, ETA Next Status - 01/08/2007*. So should be getting to the port about then, figure at least two weeks to get to the dealer after that. We can check again after the 8th or so.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (lonerthx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lonerthx* »_Could you please check WVWDA71F47V023160 also?
I promise this is the last time I'll bug you this year








Thanks,
Matt

Well, it shows as *Status - Port Stock, ETA Next Status - 01/11/2007*, so should get to the dealer the next week after that date. It's close!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (ehdg eos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ehdg eos* »_
Nice are the tires Pirelli's by chance? Inquiring minds want to know!!









I've never seen anything but Pirelli P6 FourSeasons on those wheels, just like this car.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Hey Paul, 
Do you have an iPod ?, if so can you post some pics of what info the nav system can obtain from the IPOD


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re:*

Hi TurboPaul,
My dealer says they can't put in an order into the IS Order Bank until January, even though I put down a deposit in early December, due to allocation issues. Is this possible / true?
Thanks!
Mike
PS: I know, doesn't really matter, it's almost January. Just wondering if I'm having my chain jerked.


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Hey Paul, 
Do you have an iPod ?, if so can you post some pics of what info the nav system can obtain from the IPOD

I would be very interested in this information as well, as we have an Eos with iPOD and Navi system due early next year (yay!!)


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Hey Paul, 
Do you have an iPod ?, if so can you post some pics of what info the nav system can obtain from the IPOD

Nope, I don't have an iPod.....








Sorry.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: (ashbinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashbinder* »_Hi TurboPaul,
My dealer says they can't put in an order into the IS Order Bank until January, even though I put down a deposit in early December, due to allocation issues. Is this possible / true?
Thanks!
Mike
PS: I know, doesn't really matter, it's almost January. Just wondering if I'm having my chain jerked.









I don't know about Canada, but I can enter an order (I.S. Order Bank) any time I want. From there it sits until there is available allocation for it it go to the next status (Factory Order Bank). So that makes no sense to me, but maybe there are some differences in the two systems, I don't know.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

And I assume the Boss wouldn't sign-off on one as legitimate business expense ?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_And I assume the Boss wouldn't sign-off on one as legitimate business expense ?









Don't I wish. Heck, this computer is a PIII running Win 98, and locks up most times when I try to check or websites email, I can't even get a RAM upgrade from 120MB.......


----------



## andythai (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (Jpics)*

hi there just wanted to ask about the aluminium pedals and if they come as standard when you order the sports package..thanks..andy


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (andythai)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andythai* »_hi there just wanted to ask about the aluminium pedals and if they come as standard when you order the sports package..thanks..andy

Yes they do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (TURBO PAUL)*

Wow that's news to me. I didn't realize we get Aluminum Pedals with the Sport Package. That's a nice addition! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (ehdg eos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ehdg eos* »_Wow that's news to me. I didn't realize we get Aluminum Pedals with the Sport Package. That's a nice addition! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Just like the GTI, GLI, and Passat Sports. Goes well with your aluminum dash trim. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Thanks for the reply - I wish the dealerships here were as forthcoming as you are on details!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: (ashbinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashbinder* »_Thanks for the reply - I wish the dealerships here were as forthcoming as you are on details!

You're welcome! Good luck getting the car, you'll love it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Well, time to go home. Just want to say to all have a safe and enjoyable New Years!








See you all next year on Tuesday.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

And to you paul.. Hopefully it will prove to be a "Happy new EOS year" to a number of members of this forum, myself included, and hopefully Paul, Brendan, and the rest of the sales side of the house here I hope you have a very successful year and succeed in putting large numbers of customers into new (and pre-loved) VW vehicles.


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Re: (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_And to you paul.. Hopefully it will prove to be a "Happy new EOS year" to a number of members of this forum, myself included, and hopefully Paul, Brendan, and the rest of the sales side of the house here I hope you have a very successful year and succeed in putting large numbers of customers into new (and pre-loved) VW vehicles.

Ditto!! To Turbo Paul, Bobbi, and all the other sales personnel in this forum!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: (lucanaut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucanaut* »_And to you paul.. Hopefully it will prove to be a "Happy new EOS year" to a number of members of this forum, myself included, and hopefully Paul, Brendan, and the rest of the sales side of the house here I hope you have a very successful year and succeed in putting large numbers of customers into new (and pre-loved) VW vehicles. 



_Quote, originally posted by *lucanaut* »_Ditto!! To Turbo Paul, Bobbi, and all the other sales personnel in this forum! <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/biggrinsanta.gif" BORDER="0"> 

Thank you both! And welcome to the new year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Re: (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_And to you paul.. Hopefully it will prove to be a "Happy new EOS year" to a number of members of this forum, myself included, and hopefully Paul, Brendan, and the rest of the sales side of the house here I hope you have a very successful year and succeed in putting large numbers of customers into new (and pre-loved) VW vehicles.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Happy new year to all of the Eos lovers!


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*

Any update on my car... I Know it's 1/2 and the next date is 1/4 but one can hope...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Re: (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Any update on my car... I Know it's 1/2 and the next date is 1/4 but one can hope...

ETA next status 1/2.







I'll send you a PM tomorrow, but that should mean it is in the port.


----------



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Re: (mark_d_drake)*

you lucky ones that got a day off for new years eve!







my last day off was christmas


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Jpics)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jpics* »_you lucky ones that got a day off for new years eve!







my last day off was christmas









Lucky is right. We were only off because New Years Eve was a Sunday, and dealers have to be closed Sundays in PA and NJ. Otherwise we'd ahve been at work.
Heck, the owner here counts any holiday as your day off that week, so I was here last Wednesday and today, to make up for my holiday day.....nice, huh?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Hey Paul, you driven that 3.2 yet ?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Hey Paul, you driven that 3.2 yet ?

Not yet, the end of the month was busy. It's nice a sunny out today, may have to take a ride.....


----------



## andythai (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

hey Paul i was just wondering if there is any way i can find out when production of my eos starts,i tried asking a vw saleperson but i think he didnt want to even try.I live in Cyprus(EU) thanks Andy.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (andythai)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andythai* »_hey Paul i was just wondering if there is any way i can find out when production of my eos starts,i tried asking a vw saleperson but i think he didnt want to even try.I live in Cyprus(EU) thanks Andy.









Sorry Andy, but I can only look up US orders.


----------



## andythai (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (Jpics)*

hi again to all,can someone please tell me if there are 2 types of bi-xenon headlights for the european market.ones which have the static cornerning lights and ones that dont and are JUST xenon lights.thanks andy.


----------



## bobbik (May 3, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (andythai)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andythai* »_hi again to all,can someone please tell me if there are 2 types of bi-xenon headlights for the european market.ones which have the static cornerning lights and ones that dont and are JUST xenon lights.thanks andy.









As far as I know there's no adaptive xenon headlights for the EOS, it comes with the regular Xenons.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (bobbik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobbik* »_
As far as I know there's no adaptive xenon headlights for the EOS, it comes with the regular Xenons.

NO, there is one type of Xenons and they are adaptive.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3003031


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (flheat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flheat* »_
NO, there is one type of Xenons and they are adaptive.

Correct. At least here in the US....... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bobbik (May 3, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (TURBO PAUL)*

My brother bought one in Belgium and it's not adaptive, that's the first thing I have noticed in his car.
And it has lower suspensions.


_Modified by bobbik at 3:27 PM 1-4-2007_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (TURBO PAUL)*

Hey Paul
When you going to post your first impressions of the 3.2. At this rate I'm going to have mine before you post.
-Mark


----------



## bobbik (May 3, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Hey Paul
When you going to post your first impressions of the 3.2. At this rate I'm going to have mine before you post.
-Mark

Hey Mark, isn't your car should be in redwood city dealer allready?


----------



## bobbik (May 3, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (flheat)*

Flheat,
you send me a thread about a guy asking about the xenon, if you noticed the guy from cypress, I just sent an email to a friend that works in cypress for GVW ( I met him when I visiting my family there ), he will get back to me soon.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (bobbik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobbik* »_Flheat,
you send me a thread about a guy asking about the xenon, if you noticed the guy from cypress, I just sent an email to a friend that works in cypress for GVW ( I met him when I visiting my family there ), he will get back to me soon.

It does not even look like the Cyprus Eos can be ordered with Xenons, but then again, how often are the VW Websites correct?
http://www.vw.com.cy/models/eo....html


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (bobbik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobbik* »_My brother bought one in Belgium and it's not adaptive, that's the first thing I have noticed in his car.
And it has lower suspensions.


Are you sure he did not add a HID conversion kit? I have only seen the adaptive configuration on all european sites including the belgium site.
http://be.volkswagen.com/vwcms....html
(go under the Eos Configurator)


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Hey Paul
When you going to post your first impressions of the 3.2. At this rate I'm going to have mine before you post.
-Mark

Yeah, keep getting sidetracked.....I even brought in my camera today, but now it's dark out. But I took the car out anyway....Wow, but that is such a great engine! The car is a Sport, so 18's and paddles. Flys through the gears (moderate throttle only), pulls strong up the hills and through the twisties. Yeah baby! I love it! 
Mark, you are gonna love your car, no doubt. The only hard part will be breaking it in without hammering the throttle to hear the 3.2 sing!


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (TURBO PAUL)*

Paul
Thanks for the quick review... Since Brendan is out today can you check the status of WVWDB71F07V026618. 
How would you compare the 3.2 to the 2.0T engine. My reasons for going with the 3.2 were more a feeling about long term cost of ownership (10-12 years) being lower on a normally aspirated engine Vs a Turbo rather than performance per-se but I'd be interested in whether you noticed any significant differences between the two.

-Mark


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Paul
Thanks for the quick review... Since Brendan is out today can you check the status of WVWDB71F07V026618. 
How would you compare the 3.2 to the 2.0T engine. My reasons for going with the 3.2 were more a feeling about long term cost of ownership (10-12 years) being lower on a normally aspirated engine Vs a Turbo rather than performance per-se but I'd be interested in whether you noticed any significant differences between the two.

-Mark

Mark, I totally agree with you and that's why I went with the V6 on both my Passat from '00 and my new EOS on order. I've had a couple turbo's in the past granted they where fun but don't hold up as well and are costly to replace. I keep my cars till they die over 10 years typically so the Turbo just doesn't soot my purposes.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Paul
Thanks for the quick review... Since Brendan is out today can you check the status of WVWDB71F07V026618. 
How would you compare the 3.2 to the 2.0T engine. My reasons for going with the 3.2 were more a feeling about long term cost of ownership (10-12 years) being lower on a normally aspirated engine Vs a Turbo rather than performance per-se but I'd be interested in whether you noticed any significant differences between the two.

-Mark

First, here's your current status: *Status - Port Stock, ETA Next Status - 01/15/2007*. So that would normally mean getting to the dealer that week, depending on how far it is to the dealer from the port, worst should be the week after that. 
As to the drive, I love the Eos and find the chassis so well balanced. The engine doesn't seem to change the overall feel of the car, but just more immediate grunt off the line and the sound of the 3.2. I guess long, long term you would be a little better off not being pressurized like the 2.0T, but I think either engine, well cared for, will out last most new car buyers intent to keep the car before trading. 
I hope you understand, that I really do consider both engines to be brilliant engines, and a joy to drive. Guess I'm waffling here, huh?


----------



## GurnyGub (Nov 21, 2006)

Mark
One reason I ordered the v6 and dsg was to balance the top down weight sitting high in the boot (Then they put the batteries in the boot, but VW know what they're at). The other reasons are FUN.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (TURBO PAUL)*

Paul, thanks for checking status, I guess "my ship finally came in", even it was the "slow boat from portugal"







... 
I guess these days I'm atypical in terms of length of ownership. When I was younger I used to be the salesman friend and trade every 2-3 years just for the hell of it, these days I tend to wait until about 10 years unless some external factor changes what I need from my car or something really special comes along, hence the decision to go with the 3.2 rather than a Turbo. 
As I've said else where my son will be driving later next year so I think I'm going to keep my Cabby for him. It's a 95 Model with about 100K on it. I've just had the big nasty service done on it so it's probably good for few more years.. Figure if I drive to work once a week in the meantime that should keep it running. I"ll put a new clutch in after he's learnt to drive







. 
-Mark


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (mark_d_drake)*

Well per google, from the Port of San Diego to the dealer is 
482 mi (about 7 hours 31 mins)...


----------



## andythai (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (flheat)*

believe me the cyprus eos can be ordered with xenons as i have allready paid $1500 for this optional extra and have the receipt for it.thanks alot but my question was if anybody knows ho many types of xenons there are for the eos and if they differ according to the market.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Paul, thanks for checking status, I guess "my ship finally came in", even it was the "slow boat from portugal"







... 
I guess these days I'm atypical in terms of length of ownership. When I was younger I used to be the salesman friend and trade every 2-3 years just for the hell of it, these days I tend to wait until about 10 years unless some external factor changes what I need from my car or something really special comes along, hence the decision to go with the 3.2 rather than a Turbo. 
As I've said else where my son will be driving later next year so I think I'm going to keep my Cabby for him. It's a 95 Model with about 100K on it. I've just had the big nasty service done on it so it's probably good for few more years.. Figure if I drive to work once a week in the meantime that should keep it running. I"ll put a new clutch in after he's learnt to drive







. 
-Mark

Sounds like a good plan to me, especially clutch after....









_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_ Well per google, from the Port of San Diego to the dealer is 
482 mi (about 7 hours 31 mins)...

Yes, but the question I don't know the answer to is do they ship from the port to dealer by truck, or by train to a more local hold facility, then truck it to the dealer. The first would be quicker, but the later would be more economical for moving large quantities of cars.....


----------



## bobbik (May 3, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (TURBO PAUL)*

I think the 3.2 is too much power, the 2.0T is just perfect for this car, it should come in all wheel drive with the 3.2L engine


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (bobbik)*

Bobbi
I see you've got a 3.2 in now ... I may drop by this weekend.. 
I wish 4 wheel drive had been available...


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 8:26 PM 1-5-2007_


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (bobbik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobbik* »_I think the 3.2 is too much power, the 2.0T is just perfect for this car, it should come in all wheel drive with the 3.2L engine

I too really wish this car had been available with 4motion. I'd have jumped all over that option in a heart beat!!


----------



## bobbik (May 3, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Bobbi
I see you've got a 3.2 in now ... I may drop by this weekend.. 
I wish 4 wheel drive had been available...

_Modified by mark_d_drake at 8:26 PM 1-5-2007_

Come by mark and drive it, let me know when you are coming


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (bobbik)*

Hey Bobby
Thanks for taking the time to let me drive the 3.2, particularly as you know that I already have the car on order from another dealer. Can't wait till mine turns up, the engine sounds beautiful and the performance and handling were great..
-Mark


----------



## bobbik (May 3, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (mark_d_drake)*

My pleasure Mark
I am sure you can't wait to get yours now, I love the sound of it, it kinda sound like the R32.
Bring it by when you get


----------



## domext (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (Jpics)*

I have a really newbie sounding question. I tried to find the info on here, but can't find specifically what I was looking for. 
I'm looking for how often the 2.0T needs to have the turbo serviced, in miles, and an estimate of how much it might cost. Also I remember reading something that said the transmission needed to have the filter and fluid replaced/checked/topped off every 40k. Is that correct? 
I'm looking into getting an Eos in the next few months and am trying to budget things out. I'm still having a debate regarding which engine to get. 
Also if anyone could tell me the differences between the regular sound system and the "premium" system, I'd appreciate it. 
Again, sorry for the newbiesque questions. I'm really not familiar with the newer engines and transmissions.


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (domext)*

Please check on the status of:
CommNum W09588 VIN WVWFA71F57V027095 
It left the factory 12/7 and I'm hoping there is a status update.
Paul


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (domext)*


_Quote, originally posted by *domext* »_I have a really newbie sounding question. I tried to find the info on here, but can't find specifically what I was looking for. 
I'm looking for how often the 2.0T needs to have the turbo serviced, in miles, and an estimate of how much it might cost. 
*The turbo on the 2.0T has no scheduled service nessassary.*
Also I remember reading something that said the transmission needed to have the filter and fluid replaced/checked/topped off every 40k. Is that correct? 
*The DSG has a scheduled filter and fluid change every 40,000 milies.*
I'm looking into getting an Eos in the next few months and am trying to budget things out. I'm still having a debate regarding which engine to get. 
Also if anyone could tell me the differences between the regular sound system and the "premium" system, I'd appreciate it.
*The Eos and the Eos 2.0T base models have a single disc radio standard. On the Eos 2.0T base, the Premium 6 Disc CD Changer radio w/ Sirius Sat service, is an option or included on any package, and it's standard on the Eos 3.2. Then on the Eos 2.0T with a package or Eos 3.2 is the available Navigation system w/6 CD Changer or iPod dock in the armrest cubby. Optional on the Eos 2.0T and Eos 3.2 is the Dynaudio Sound System upgrade for the 6 Disc CD Changer radio or the Navigation system. * 
Again, sorry for the newbiesque questions. I'm really not familiar with the newer engines and transmissions.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (PaulZooms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PaulZooms* »_Please check on the status of:
CommNum W09588 VIN WVWFA71F57V027095 
It left the factory 12/7 and I'm hoping there is a status update.
Paul

It's showing as: *Status - Intransit From Factory, ETA Next Status - 01/08/2007*. So due at the port this week.


----------



## domext (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (TURBO PAUL)*

Thanks for the info! I guess I was thinking about the turbo on the TDI that needs to be cleaned. I used to know someone w/ one and she had to take it in every so often.


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (domext)*

Hi TurboPaul,
Is there any benefit to being entered in the IS Order Bank early when the dealer knows that your Eos won't be built until the end of Feb?
I ask because my dealer seems to be dragging their heels in entering me in - they say that because they know the Eos won't be built until the end of Feb, therefore there is no advantage to putting it in now. My only concern is I'll get screwed if someone pays a premium and bumps me out of queue.
It's also a little annoying, since it feels like I put down a deposit all for nothing at the moment.
Thanks for any insights!


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (ashbinder)*

Hey Mike, 
Call Dwight or Daryl at Progress and ask for some details about the IS order bank, I'm sure they will help you out as much as possible.
From the explanation Ray gave me the day I was in, it sounded like the dealership could put any amount of orders in, at any time, but no gaurantee how many of his orders might be filled.
Since it sounds like your car is one of his allocated units, it is possible that entering early may have no effect, however, if additional units come available for the Canadian market, or if your dealership gets his allocation filled ahead of another dealership, there is a chance you might get lucky and get your order bumped up a few weeks. That can't happen if your name isn't on the list.
I'm kinda guessing here, and no gaurantees, but it may be worth inquiring.
Kevin.









PS, Keep in mind that when I ordered my car in Sept, with a scheduled delivery date for mid April, the car immediately went from dealer allocation to sold status, and is now being delivered two months earlier than originally expected. I would suggest it couldn't hurt to have your car on the order bank as early as possible. 
Not sure how best to convince your salesperson to expedite placing the order.
_Modified by just4fun at 9:59 PM 1-8-2007_


_Modified by just4fun at 10:48 PM 1-8-2007_


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

hey!
Is there a way to build a car on the vw site and find it based on selection? right now you have to manually look through each dealership. On the ford web page, you can build a ford and look up which dealers have that model in their inventory based upon zip code and distance. thanks in advance!


----------



## JustinW (Aug 8, 2003)

I recall 5 years ago when searching for my Passat VW allowed web site users to search their nationwide inventory. That was very useful at the time, even given the sometimes incomplete info posted by some dealers.
I would be interested to know why they got rid of that feature, or better yet, would like to see VWOA bring that feature back.
One thought is that VWOA got pressure from dealers who felt they were being bypassed by users of the search. (?) 
For now, your obvious & best resource for a national search is here in the forum!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_hey!
Is there a way to build a car on the vw site and find it based on selection? right now you have to manually look through each dealership. On the ford web page, you can build a ford and look up which dealers have that model in their inventory based upon zip code and distance. thanks in advance!

In theory I thought that you could, but the system allows alot of leaway on options, so you end up with cars that don't really match in the end. But then of course that's why this forum and thread are just so helpful, right?








What do you want to find?


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (just4fun)*

Hey Kevin,
That was my thought exactly - there is no disadvantage to having it in the system earlier.
However, they seem adament not to put it in early. To me, if I were still in sales, a deposit would be enough to make sure the customer was taken care of. How hard is it to put in my information and just reserve me a spot? It's a little frustrating.








I'd prefer not to harass Dwight anymore, since I didn't buy an Eos from them, wanting to build a good dealer relationship here in the city I live in. I really wish I could have though - I've said many times before that their customer service is exceptional. I wonder if it's because Red Deer is more of a domestic market (trucks, SUV's) than Edmonton is. 

I will call today and see what happens. Thanks for the advice though.
Regards,
Mike
UPDATE: Looks like they finally put it in and my order will be built in the first week of February! Guess June is a reasonable time to expect it now...



_Modified by ashbinder at 12:47 PM 1-9-2007_


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

2.0T with DSG option and upgrade "Le Mans" 17" wheels. 
basically the wheat beige at this dealership but without the radio...
http://nitra.vwdealer.com/hiley/en_US/
If one is located closer to California it would be great. I was planning on having the dealer that I ordered mine do perhaps a dealer swap. 
thanks in advance...


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_2.0T with DSG option and upgrade "Le Mans" 17" wheels. 
basically the wheat beige at this dealership but without the radio...
http://nitra.vwdealer.com/hiley/en_US/
If one is located closer to California it would be great. I was planning on having the dealer that I ordered mine do perhaps a dealer swap. 
thanks in advance...

OK, so you want a 2.0T DSG with just the LeMans wheels in Wheat, no other options, right?
There are four cars matching that description in the whole US, none in the Western Region. The cars are at Colonial Volkswagen in Westborough, MA; South Shore Volkswagen in Hanover, MA; Harper Volkswagen in Knoxville, TN; and at Bachman Volkswagen in Louisville, KY. 
There are also a two coming from the factory, both also have the iPod adaptor, and one of those also has the Rubber Mats. Going to Volkswagen of Athens in GA, and Deel Volkswagen in Miami, FL.
So it looks like it's a road trip, or an order.....


----------



## bobbik (May 3, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (ashbinder)*

Hey mike
I am thinking to buy an EOS for my Girlfriend ( she lives in Edmonton), how's the EOS market there?


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
OK, so you want a 2.0T DSG with just the LeMans wheels in Wheat, no other options, right?
There are four cars matching that description in the whole US, none in the Western Region. The cars are at Colonial Volkswagen in Westborough, MA; South Shore Volkswagen in Hanover, MA; Harper Volkswagen in Knoxville, TN; and at Bachman Volkswagen in Louisville, KY. 
There are also a two coming from the factory, both also have the iPod adaptor, and one of those also has the Rubber Mats. Going to Volkswagen of Athens in GA, and Deel Volkswagen in Miami, FL.
So it looks like it's a road trip, or an order.....










Thank you... I have the order in already. I was wondering if dealers trade units to avccomodate such orders. thanks agaiN!


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (bobbik)*

Geez, that's quite the drive home after dinner and a movie....
Kevin


----------



## bobbik (May 3, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (just4fun)*

not that bad, just 26 hours, I have done it before








I am moving to Edmoton next year after I finish my school here







since she doesn't want to move here, I am kinda used to the weather since I used to in MN. it's not as cold as before ( talk about global warming)


_Modified by bobbik at 3:13 PM 1-9-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (bobbik)*

And here I complain about the weather where I live near the bay...sheesh.


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (bobbik)*

Buy one in California, as seller deliver it to your girlfriend in Canada, then bring it up to Canada in the spring. In addition to saving money on the purchase, your girlfriend will actually have an Eos in the spring. I believe Mike is getting his in July....
(Make sure and get a colour that isn't available in Canada so as to truly stand out!)
If you choose to go this route, you need to study up on what is required to import a vehicle. A discussion was started here, but there is more to know: Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (ashbinder) http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...25535
Some idea of what you'll face exporting it (all numbers rough estimates):
Purchase Price (let's say $30,000)
If registering in CA (hopefully avoided by selling it to your girlfriend): $2750?
Canadian Duties: $1830
Goods and Services Tax: $1800 (No Provincial Sales Tax)
Import Fees: $175
Inspection Costs: $100
Registration: $100
Fuel to drive 2456 km (via Bend & Spokane): $120
Retrofit VW safety parts required for Canadian vehicles: ??? (VW of Canada should know what is required. DRL's and bumpers are the most frequent - DRL's shouldn't be an issue for the Eos I'd think.)
Getting close to or above 25% if you have to register it in CA, which is about what a Canadian car might cost @ $1.18 conversion ($37,500 = $44,250). For comparison, MSRP on a 2.0T w/ Sport was $47,400 CAD.
If you really want to buy Canadian, I believe the consensus is to talk to the folks at Progress VW in Red Deer (the roadside diner located between Edmonton and Calgary). Neither dealership in Edmonton seems eager to sell Eos beyond their 2007 allotment.


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

Trade you weather this week Brendan:
Forecast high Thursday: -6 F.
Forecast low Sunday: -26 F.
I'm hoping to lower the Eos roof again sometime in March.


----------



## bobbik (May 3, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (neweosowner)*

Hey Brendon stop complaining, it's like a summer here these days.


----------



## bobbik (May 3, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (neweosowner)*

Accually I am thinking to get it from my dealer and put it on a truck to avoid CA tax and just ship it straight to Edmonton and pick it up there.
She doesn't know I am getting the car for her, that will be our engagment gift for her. For sure I am getting a color that is not available in Canada
I know you guys have rough weather right now, I talked to her around noon and she said it was gusty wind. I can't belive I am moving there but she is worth it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
By the way you should get the remote roof opener and you can also open the roof below 40 miles an hour with that system. I am so getting that.

_Modified by bobbik at 4:35 PM 1-9-2007_


_Modified by bobbik at 4:38 PM 1-9-2007_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (bobbik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobbik* »_not that bad, just 26 hours, I have done it before








I am moving to Edmoton next year after I finish my school here







since she doesn't want to move here, I am kinda used to the weather since I used to in MN. it's not as cold as before ( talk about global warming)

_Modified by bobbik at 3:13 PM 1-9-2007_

Although it's true, the winters here are becoming more tolerable, I still feel for you leaving sunny CA and moving to great frozen North.
Kevin








Note: If you want to talk to the boys at Progress it's Dwight or Daryl 403-342-2923, but as Arlynn pointed out a 2.0T with sport, DSG, block heater, etc., tax in, is going to set you back $47K cdn. give or take a few hundred.


----------



## bobbik (May 3, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_
Although it's true, the winters here are becoming more tolerable, I still feel for you leaving sunny CA and moving to great frozen North.
Kevin








Note: If you want to talk to the boys at Progress it's Dwight or Daryl 403-342-2923, but as Arlynn pointed out a 2.0T with sport, DSG, block heater, etc., tax in, is going to set you back $47K cdn. give or take a few hundred.


trust me, when it gets cold here, the cold gets to your bones because it's wet cold.
The finall process for the prchasing is going to take position in april, hopfully. I have been so cheap on myslef to get her a new car.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (neweosowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *neweosowner* »_Getting close to or above 25% if you have to register it in CA, which is about what a Canadian car might cost @ $1.18 conversion ($37,500 = $44,250). For comparison, MSRP on a 2.0T w/ Sport was $47,400 CAD.

I priced out a 2.0T sport on VWoA website (same confifuration as mine) and it came out at $35K US MSRP.
Assuming Bobby can negotiate a discount off MSRP, probably still have to add a couple thousand extra to "estimated" price. Which would mean price is not a HUGE incentive.
I would suggest that more importantly, Bobby can probably actually get an EOS state side, he may have a tough time finding one here, especially if he wants a specific configuration.
Kevin


----------



## bobbik (May 3, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_
I priced out a 2.0T sport on VWoA website (same confifuration as mine) and it came out at $35K US MSRP.
Assuming Bobby can negotiate a discount off MSRP, probably still have to add a couple thousand extra to "estimated" price. Which would mean price is not a HUGE incentive.
I would suggest that more importantly, Bobby can probably actually get an EOS state side, he may have a tough time finding one here, especially if he wants a specific configuration.
Kevin










hey kevin
I work for VW dealer, I can get the car for invoice, I have called a couple of dealers in Edmonton and it seems that it's very hard to get the car, if I place an order today, I will be able to have in July (I want it by april). Since I order the cars in my dealer, I am going to place it through here and just ship it to Edmonton. I am financing small amount of it and the good thing VCA is ok with me transfering the car to canada, I think it's better for me to get from here and just ship it there because I am planing on doing some modifications to the car before I send it.
Canada doesn't even have the color I want and with what I want on the car the MSRP in Canada is $44,565 
US MSRP is $36,984
Canada doesn't even have the Dynaudio system as an option
Here's what I am going to order
Island Gray 
Titan Black
Sport Package
Dynaudio
Ipod adapter
I am going to ad an APR chip to the engine and I am going to add the roof remote opener.
By the time it gets to Edmonton, it will be almost the same price but I will have the color I want and the options as well.


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (bobbik)*

Hey Bobbik,
Trust me, you are doing the right thing. The only way to get one by April in Edmonton is:
1) Do what you're doing
2) Get Progress to intercept one in transit that isn't sold and get it transferred here - however, this limits options and colors.
Island Gray is not available here and neither is the DynAudio, so you're going to have one unique Eos in Edmonton.
Why could you get me one for invoice as well?? lol Plus you could have got me it by May, which is when I needed a vehicle. Too bad...


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (TURBO PAUL)*

Hi Turbo Paul,
how are you? Back from vacation here and did not have any voicemails from the dealer letting us know that the car was in (wishful thinking)....though I still think we are a couple of weeks away, could you check on the status of X20108 again? Last time, it jumped to the next status a few days before the ETA...!
Thanks!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (lucanaut)*

x2...... from the other twin with a vin








#x36223


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (bobbik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobbik* »_

By the time it gets to Edmonton, it will be almost the same price but I will have the color I want and the options as well.


That will be a nice car, definitely the way to go.
Kevin


_Modified by just4fun at 8:54 AM 1-10-2007_


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (lucanaut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucanaut* »_Hi Turbo Paul,
how are you? Back from vacation here and did not have any voicemails from the dealer letting us know that the car was in (wishful thinking)....though I still think we are a couple of weeks away, could you check on the status of X20108 again? Last time, it jumped to the next status a few days before the ETA...!
Thanks!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It's still intransit, showing: *Status - Intransit From Factory, ETA Next Status - 01/29/2007*. A few more weeks.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (just-jean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just-jean* »_x2...... from the other twin with a vin








#x36223

And the same basic thing for yours, showing as: Status - Intransit From Factory, ETA Next Status - 01/26/2007.


----------



## bobbik (May 3, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (just4fun)*

our allocation is coming up soon, I am going to order it


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (bobbik)*

We spend a fair bit of time in the Pigeon Lake / Edmonton area in the summer, maybe we'll cross paths after you get relocated.
Enjoy the car!!


----------



## bobbik (May 3, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (just4fun)*

absolutly, I won't be working for the car business








You guys are having a reall bad weather right now, especially in vancouver, we are having beautiful weather here in the Bay area


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (bobbik)*

It was pretty brutal yesterday, today is cold, but sunny, and the wind has dropped off.
Kevin


----------



## bobbik (May 3, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (just4fun)*

I can't believe I am moving to a snow area after I have been making fun of my brothers for living in Minnesota


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (bobbik)*

_Modified by just4fun at 2:49 PM 1-11-2007_


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (bobbik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobbik* »_I can't believe I am moving to a snow area after I have been making fun of my brothers for living in Minnesota

Oh what we do for love.........


----------



## lonerthx (Oct 5, 2006)

So after the long wait, I'm going to pick up my car this afternoon








I want to say thanks to Paul for his status checking these last few months.
Expect photos very soon.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (lonerthx)*

Congrats, enjoy the car, and I hope you don't experience any of the "gremlins"
Kevin


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (lonerthx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lonerthx* »_So after the long wait, I'm going to pick up my car this afternoon








I want to say thanks to Paul for his status checking these last few months.
Expect photos very soon. 

Congrats, and http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for pics!


----------



## sydeos (Dec 30, 2006)

I will be in Honolulu HI on the 21st till the 23rd of January and interested in getting a decent look at or a test drive of an EOS. The car is not released in Australia till March and while I have one on order it is the first time I have ever ordered a car car without driven it first. I am not entirely happy with this situation.
You can only get so much information from other sources and driving Golf, Jetta and Passat vehicles with the 2.0 TFSI engine.
Any advice would be appreciated









_Modified by sydeos at 5:17 PM 1-13-2007_


_Modified by sydeos at 5:17 PM 1-13-2007_


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (sydeos)*

I just came back from a week in Honolulu. Didn't see a single EOS on the road. Best be would be to contact the VW dealer there and see if they have one scheduled to arrive while you are on the island.


----------



## sydeos (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: (northvw)*

The VW Dealer in Honolulu has one listed on his website so I will try my luck.........


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (sydeos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sydeos* »_I will be in Honolulu HI on the 21st till the 23rd of January and interested in getting a decent look at or a test drive of an EOS. The car is not released in Australia till March and while I have one on order it is the first time I have ever ordered a car car without driven it first. I am not entirely happy with this situation.
You can only get so much information from other sources and driving Golf, Jetta and Passat vehicles with the 2.0 TFSI engine.
Any advice would be appreciated










Cutters Ala Moana Volkswagen 
Address 
800 Ala Moana Blvd
Honolulu, HI 96813 
Phone (808) 5649100 

They have one in stock:
* Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: U1U1 THUNDER BLUE 
Interior Color: TY BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: 9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
WL2 PACKAGE 2 - LUXURY *
They have two at the port that are not sold, a 2.0T that's due the week of 01/29/2007, and a 3.2 that's due the week of 02/12/2007. They have three more intransit from the factory, probably due in March.


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Thunder Blue/Cornsilk Beige. What a shock!


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (PaulZooms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PaulZooms* »_Thunder Blue/Cornsilk Beige. What a shock!

That's a nice colour combo but way too many of them around. That's why I didnt' go for that colour combo myself.


----------



## sydeos (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Thanks Paul that is the one I saw on their website as well. Will try and talk them into a test drive. Pity it is not a manual and a sport but I have driven the Golf Gti before so it is better than nothing








Getting to listen to the Dynaudio is a bonus though










_Modified by sydeos at 9:24 AM 1-14-2007_


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (sydeos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sydeos* »_Thanks Paul that is the one I saw on their website as well. Will try and talk them into a test drive. Pity it is not a manual and a sport but I have driven the Golf Gti before so it is better than nothing








Getting to listen to the Dynaudio is a bonus though










I'd let you drive it, I hope they do! Good luck and have a nice trip!


----------



## JustinW (Aug 8, 2003)

Turbo Paul et al,
In another thread the poster wrote "Eos comes from the factory with a excellent microwave based alarm with 2 sensors in the passenger compartment to protect the interior while the top is down." and there followed a discussion about whether this is in fact the case with NAR EOSes.
What do you know about the car's security system? Is there any sort of "protect the interior when the top is down" function in a US / Canadian EOS?
Thanks in advance!
Justin


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (JustinW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinW* »_Turbo Paul et al,
In another thread the poster wrote "Eos comes from the factory with a excellent microwave based alarm with 2 sensors in the passenger compartment to protect the interior while the top is down." and there followed a discussion about whether this is in fact the case with NAR EOSes.
What do you know about the car's security system? Is there any sort of "protect the interior when the top is down" function in a US / Canadian EOS?
Thanks in advance!
Justin 

The answer we have from VW on this is no. There is no interior intrusion protection included or optional with the Eos in the US. Here is the US spec sheet last updated as of 01/05/07.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Bump for my friend Archiea


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks for the bump mark....

Turbo paul, can you look up for me again the dealers who have wheat beige 2.oT's with beige leatherette interiors and the following options:
1) 17" lemans wheels
2) tiptronic DSG auto tranny. 
If it has the premium audio for the extra $550, I'll also consider it. 
I know the place in Houstan still has it.. I was wondering if anyone's inventory has updated since you last cheked for me.. thanks in advance. I'm based in southern california, BTW


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (archiea)*

I ordered my car on 12/30/06. I stopped by the dealership yesterday to check on the progress and they told me the car has been approved for production on 1/5. 
What does that mean? That it is being produced already or in waiting line?
They also told me that shipping normally takes about 3 weeks. however reading this forum it seems a lot longer than that. Was the guy fibbing?


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (chocoholic_too)*

No 3 weeks shipping sounds about right. But typically the car sits at port for a bit as they retest things. Doesn't normally get released to a carry as soon as it hits port. I presume that means that they might start building it sometime after the 5th of January.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (ehdg eos)*

In my case (where the car had to ship to San Diego) build date was 11/27, it arrived in port 1/5 and is scheduled to arrive at the dealership 1/29.... (And let's not talk about the fact I ordered it 7/1)


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (chocoholic_too)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chocoholic_too* »_I ordered my car on 12/30/06. I stopped by the dealership yesterday to check on the progress and they told me the car has been approved for production on 1/5. 
What does that mean? That it is being produced already or in waiting line?
They also told me that shipping normally takes about 3 weeks. however reading this forum it seems a lot longer than that. Was the guy fibbing?









Not certain on VW, but my dealings with factory orders from the big three NA builders is that "approved for production" means the factory has received the order, and has double checked to ensure the car can be built as ordered, and the order has been forwarded to production for allocation of a build date. 
With NA manufactures the vehicle generally goes into production 2-3 weeks after I receive "ok to build" notification.
If there is a mistake on the order, they are sent back for correction, and approval from the customer. 
If the factory has notification of a lengthy backorder from a supplier, then they generally send a notification asking if you want to wait for the part to arrive (assuming it is non-critical) or change the configuration and proceed with the build. (ie. nav system backordered until 15/may/07, would you like to wait, or substitute with 6 disc premium sound system currently available)
Since your car has been approved for production, it means it was ordered properly, they don't expect any parts to be backordered, and it should start building in the next few weeks (or few few days??).
Kevin











_Modified by just4fun at 9:16 PM 1-21-2007_


----------



## rivernuts (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (Jpics)*

Hi,
I was wondering why on top of the page of the different colored Eoses it reads 2006 Eos, was there a 2006 Eos?
Ken


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (rivernuts)*

I believe the Eos was released in the EU as a 2006 model. 
Kevin


----------



## chatcher (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
Sorry, I'm not seeing it. No silver DSG Sports for WV at all.










Paul, back in September you checked on an EOS order for me (thanks!), and at that time it did not appear to have actually been ordered. Could you check once again for a Silver 2.0T DSG Sport headed for WV?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_thanks for the bump mark....

Turbo paul, can you look up for me again the dealers who have wheat beige 2.oT's with beige leatherette interiors and the following options:
1) 17" lemans wheels
2) tiptronic DSG auto tranny. 
If it has the premium audio for the extra $550, I'll also consider it. 
I know the place in Houstan still has it.. I was wondering if anyone's inventory has updated since you last cheked for me.. thanks in advance. I'm based in southern california, BTW

In the US, there are 6. They are at Mike Raisor Imports in Lafayette, IN; Randy Hiley Volkswagen in Arlington, TX; North Point Volkswagen in N. Little Rock, AR; Harper Volkswagen in Knoxville, TN; Hallmark Volkswagen at Cool Springs in Franklin, TN; South Shore Volkswagen in Hanover, MA; and Colonial Volkswagen in Westborough, MA. 
In the Western Region, there is only one order showing, for Volkswagen North Scottsdale in AZ, not yet built, due to them at the beginning of April. This is what they ordered:
*Order Configuration 

Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: D1D1 WHEAT BEIGE METALLIC 
Interior Color: QT BEIGE LEATHERETTE 
Options: EMM RUBBER MATS (SET OF 4) 
PLE 2.0 "LE MANS" ALLOY WHEEL PACKAGE * 

That's it.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (chocoholic_too)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chocoholic_too* »_I ordered my car on 12/30/06. I stopped by the dealership yesterday to check on the progress and they told me the car has been approved for production on 1/5. 
What does that mean? That it is being produced already or in waiting line?
They also told me that shipping normally takes about 3 weeks. however reading this forum it seems a lot longer than that. Was the guy fibbing?









It probably moved to Factory Order Bank status 1/5/07, would be my guess what he means. 
Do you have the commission number? Or give me a desciption of what you have ordered, and I'll look it up and let you know what I can see.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (chatcher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chatcher* »_
Paul, back in September you checked on an EOS order for me (thanks!), and at that time it did not appear to have actually been ordered. Could you check once again for a Silver 2.0T DSG Sport headed for WV?

Is your order at Moses Volkswagen in Barboursville? 
*Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: 5H5H SILVER ESSENCE 
Interior Color: TX GRAY LEATHER 
Options: WAU SPORT PACKAGE 

Commnum - W26535
VIN - WVWDA71F47V027886
Status - Port Stock* 
It shows: *Status - Port Stock, ETA Next Status - 01/30/2007*, so should be heading to your dealer next week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
At least I hope that's yours!


----------



## chatcher (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
Is your order at Moses Volkswagen in Barboursville? 
...
It shows: *Status - Port Stock, ETA Next Status - 01/30/2007*, so should be heading to your dealer next week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

That's it - thanks very much. We ordered that car from Moses VW the first week of September and were promised delivery in six to eight weeks. Needless to say, that estimate was optimistic. When it became clear a few weeks later that the order had not yet been entered, we bought a silver non-Sport 2.0T DSG off the lot at Fairfield VW. We love the car and now have a decision to make: whether or not it will be worth the $$$$ hit we would take selling the first car and buying the second to get the relatively few options the Sport package adds. As nice as the EOS is, we're pretty sure we don't need two of them!


----------



## creanium (Feb 16, 2003)

Hey Paul, I've been reading through this thread for a while and the help and service you provide this forum is amazing. Thanks for all the information and assistance to everyone here.
That said







, we just ordered an Eos on Saturday and I was curious how soon the orders generally would show up in the system and able to be tracked.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (creanium)*


_Quote, originally posted by *creanium* »_Hey Paul, I've been reading through this thread for a while and the help and service you provide this forum is amazing. Thanks for all the information and assistance to everyone here.
That said







, we just ordered an Eos on Saturday and I was curious how soon the orders generally would show up in the system and able to be tracked.

Well, first, thanks!
Now, when you place an order with your dealer, hopefully they enter it in the VW system ASAP. At that point, the dealer has a 'Commission Number', which is a VW tracking number, and the order is in 'I.S. Order Bank' status, which is like the dealers wishlist. 
The next status is 'Factory Order Bank' status, this is when the order is factory accepted. To get to this status is not cut and dry. Dealer allocation, regional allocation, factory production constrants, option availablity, supplier parts availablity, etc., all have to be in line. The order is pulled up to that status when all align, 'usually' less than two weeks for a sold order (but this can take longer), and a few days after it gets it's ETA dates assigned. 
When it is assigned a spot in the production plan, it moves to 'Production Stock' status. Next is 'Intransit from Factory', obviously it's built and on the way. At this point, the VIN is available. 
Next is 'Port Stock' when the car arrives at the US port. 
In some areas, it will next go to 'Center Stock', this is after the port is done, and the car is moving to a central shipping area for truck shipment to the dealer. Usually this is by train. 
Then comes 'Intransit Inland', when the car is carrier shipped to the dealer.
The last is 'Dealer Stock'. 
I can't see cars in the locator system when they are in 'I.S. Order Bank' status, as they are only wishes, and in theory I am looking for a car I needto sell, not checking on the status of Vortex members cars.







But, if you have the commission number from your dealer, then I can pull the car up in 'I.S.' status. My access on sold orders is limited, since your personal info is on the details page, but I can still give you alot of info anyway. If, or when you get your comm #, I would be happy to help you keep track of your order. You can ask your dealer for it, or a copy of the order in the VW system, which will have it on there. 
Let me know if I can help.


----------



## creanium (Feb 16, 2003)

Wow! Thanks for that *great* explanation of the process, Paul. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
The salesman at our dealership just came back with a couple clarifications he needs on options so it would seem the order has not been placed yet. I just emailed him back answering his questions and I also requested the commission number.
I'll be sure to send you the commission number when (and if) he sends it to me. Thanks again for all your contributions to the Eos forum.


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
Do you have the commission number? Or give me a description of what you have ordered, and I'll look it up and let you know what I can see.









Paul, thanks for offering to look it up!
I don't have a commission number but I ordered Eos 3.2 Sport Package, Eismeer blue, cornsilk beige, Technology Package, ipod adapter and splash guards. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rivernuts (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (just4fun)*

Was the Eos sold in EU in 2005 as a 2006 model?


----------



## creanium (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (rivernuts)*

No. It launched early last year as a 2006 model.


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (rivernuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rivernuts* »_Was the Eos sold in EU in 2005 as a 2006 model?

They don't have the type of model year classification as in the US, meaning, whatever is produced in that year is THAT year's model. As everything produced in '06 is an 06 model and so on.
At least that's what my dad keeps telling me...


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (chocoholic_too)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chocoholic_too* »_
Paul, thanks for offering to look it up!
I don't have a commission number but I ordered Eos 3.2 Sport Package, Eismeer blue, cornsilk beige, Technology Package, ipod adapter and splash guards. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I searched all Ohio, no car like that on order anywhere in the state. If it was approved for production, it would have to show up. There's not even a matching car in another color ordered for Ohio.


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Could you check on Comm Num W09588 (VIN VWFA71F57V027095)? I'm hoping it has left port, where it arrived >10 days ago.
Just itchin' for those new wheels.... Thanks,
Paul


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

That's strange... my dealership is http://www.VWFairfield.com
They said they were hoping for an update by the end of this week. If I don't hear from them I'm gonna call and see if I can get a commission number. Thanks for your effort though!!


----------



## rivernuts (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi, Would a Eos purchased in Nevada come equipped with California Emissions?
Ken


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (rivernuts)*

Based on the specification from VW website, the EOS should come equipped with ULEV II/ LEV II California Emission Concept. http://www.vw.com/vwcom/conten...s.pdf


----------



## rivernuts (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks for the replies and link!


_Modified by rivernuts at 9:08 PM 1-22-2007_


----------



## rivernuts (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Hi Paul,
Can you check on a car for me, commission # X78588.
thanks,
Ken


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (PaulZooms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PaulZooms* »_Could you check on Comm Num W09588 (VIN VWFA71F57V027095)? I'm hoping it has left port, where it arrived >10 days ago.
Just itchin' for those new wheels.... Thanks,
Paul

It shows as "*Status - Intransit Inland, ETA Next Status - 1/22/2007*". So it's on it's way to the dealer! Congrats!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (rivernuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rivernuts* »_Hi, Would a Eos purchased in Nevada come equipped with California Emissions?
Ken


All Eos' are 50 state emissions certified.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

has my ship come in ?????????........ asks one of a twin....
X362223
figured it must be time now that it is snowing








thanks, Jean


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (just-jean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just-jean* »_has my ship come in ?????????........ asks one of a twin....
X362223
figured it must be time now that it is snowing








thanks, Jean


While you're at it, might as well check on the other twin as well, right








X20108 & X362223
A good sign is that even my dealer called last week to let us know the car "was coming"...ok we knew that, but it was good to hear that even more officially!


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (lucanaut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucanaut* »_
A good sign is that even my dealer called last week to let us know the car "was coming"...ok we knew that, but it was good to hear that even more officially!

thats too funny---mine called too----said he would push it because it was 'sold' http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (just-jean)*

Yeh he told me that given we live in Houston, the dealership is in Houston, and the car is coming to the port of Houston, he thinks it will take onl ya few days for it to leave port and come to the dealership...we'll see I guess, huh?


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

lucanaut, Congratulations... I'm also in the houston area. I saw in your info you were around Seabrook area. Did you buy at Clear Lake VW ? I hear they have a nice operation going. What was your experience ?


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (ialonso)*

Hi,
Well given we haven't closed the deal yet, it would be a little premature to say either way. They've always been courteous, but ordering an Eos has proven...well...kind of frustrating given the lead time and other factors. I just can't wait for it to be all over and have the car!!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (just-jean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just-jean* »_has my ship come in ?????????........ asks one of a twin....
X362223
figured it must be time now that it is snowing








thanks, Jean


Did I assume right? Yours is X36223, right? It's showing as "*Status - Intransit From Factory, ETA Next Status - 01/29/2007*".
So should be at the port next week, then we'll get the next ETA date.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (lucanaut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucanaut* »_
While you're at it, might as well check on the other twin as well, right








X20108 & X362223
A good sign is that even my dealer called last week to let us know the car "was coming"...ok we knew that, but it was good to hear that even more officially!

And the other twin is showing "*Status - Intransit From Factory, ETA Next Status - 02/01/2007*". Check after the 1st.


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
. 
The next status is 'Factory Order Bank' status, this is when the order is factory accepted. To get to this status is not cut and dry. Dealer allocation, regional allocation, factory production constrants, option availablity, supplier parts availablity, etc., all have to be in line. The order is pulled up to that status when all align, 'usually' less than two weeks for a sold order (but this can take longer), and a few days after it gets it's ETA dates assigned. 


Looks like mine is one of the ones taking longer.
I got a copy of my order yesterday and it still showed status as I.S. Order Bank even though I orderd it on 12/30.








My commnum is Y1881.
Order Configuration 

Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77X3 EOS 3.2L AUTO 
Exterior Color: Y4Y4 EISMEER BLUE 
Interior Color: TY BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: ESG SPLASH GUARDS (SET OF 4) 
PIT IPOD ADAPTER 
PS1 SPORT PACKAGE 1 
PTP 3.2 V6 TECHNOLOGY PACKAGE 




_Modified by chocoholic_too at 7:15 PM 1-26-2007_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (chocoholic_too)*

Bet yours doesn't take as long as mine....








Ordered 29-Jul-06, arrived 22-Jan-07...


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

Jeez, I hope not!!
Although technically yours didn't take that long either since they didn't start production on the 3.2 until late october?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (chocoholic_too)*

My build was 11/27, at the time we thought delayed by the iPOD option, even though it turned up with the CD Changer...


----------



## lobeck (Feb 5, 2002)

A couple of questions...we're seriously looking at an Eos, but we're not the best at negotiating and don't know what would constitute a "good deal". One dealership has quoted me an "Internet Price" of $34,745 for the following: 2.0T, Island Grey w/ Cornsilk Beige interior, DSG, Luxury Package, Dynaudio upgrade, Park Distance Control. This is not one that is on the lot; this is one the dealer would have to get from another dealership somewhere. That seems like a good deal to me, but I don't know. Thoughts/Opinions/Suggestions? 

On another note, has anyone here had any dealing(s) with any NM Volkswagen dealership(s)? (The quote above came from Premier Motorcars in Santa Fe.) 

Thanks in advance!
(ETA: If this thread isn't where a post like this should go, please feel free to move it. Thanks!)


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (lobeck)*

Package prices out to 
Color: Island Gray 
Interior: Cornsilk Beige Vienna Leather Seat Trim 




Base MSRP†: $ 29,990 
Destination Fee: $ 630 
Island Gray $ PKG 
Luxury Package $ 3,490 
Dynaudio Premium Sound System $ 1,000 
Ultrasonic Park Distance Control System $ 350 
Transmission: DSG 6-Speed Automatic w/Tiptronic® $ 1,075 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Total MSRP: $ 36,535 

So it doesn't look bad. I just paid MSRP for a 3.2










_Modified by mark_d_drake at 11:06 AM 1-29-2007_


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

Price seems good. According to the web site if you build it with your options the price comes to $36,535.00 if I'm doing it right. So sounds good to me.


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re:  (lobeck)*

This is a very good price, especially for a smaller city and for a unit that requires a dealer trade. I did internet bids with 6 dealers in Denver, including a "best and final" round to give everyone a chance to beat the first round winner and paid almost exactly that price. Mine was $1000 over invoice. I've heard of a few buyers that have gotten $500 over invoice deals, but those are rare - many pay MSRP or just a few hundred under, not $1,800 under as your have been offerd.
Paul


_Modified by PaulZooms at 12:35 PM 1-29-2007_


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (PaulZooms)*

I was able to get my dealer to accept $500 over invoice. But after they accepted the offer (on a built to order) they came back with some fees to add on that would've brought it up to $1000 over invoice. One of them was a advertising fee they insisted was part of every invoice deal. At $330 a little steep! And then the Floor something fee. That was around $170. 
I got them to drop the advertising fee. So I guess I got $670 over invoice on my 3.2.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (chocoholic_too)*

Sadly, those fee's on the invoice are legit. Anything that is printed on the invoice is legit, anything that is handwritten, stamped, or type writed (is that a word?) isn't. Basically they chewed their small margin to "drop" the fee. 
$500 over invoice on a Eos is fantastic. You did well.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Type written I think...
Actually it's just 'typed' in the context you're using it... 


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 7:57 PM 1-29-2007_


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

Not sure if this is on topic or not, but last night I went to Concord Dirito Bros. to see if they had the 3.2 Eos. I was trying to get a sound clip of the car in action as I forgot to during my test drive 2 weeks ago.
The salesman tells me the V6 Eos' won't be stateside for about a year.








I told him I drove one like 2 weeks ago and I he didn't believe me. So I showed him a pic of the window sticker that I took.








THEN....I looked at a Jetta 2.0T (not a GLI) and it had the 17" GLI/GTI wheels...I asked him if the car came with those and of course he said yes.
So I went around the corner and read the sticker and whattya know...the car had been optioned with the 17" Visions. 

And you wonder why the car market is slow. Perhaps if the people selling the cars knew SOMETHING about them...


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (chocoholic_too)*

Here is a question for all those getting an Eos. Ours should be coming in (hopefully) in 2 weeks or so. Given we ordered it in August, we were told it would take a month or 2 (we're past 5), our salesman quit so we had to go with another one, I tracked it myself thanks to Turbo Paul, I had to make multiple phonecalls because they kept on telling me it was being built when it wasnt, and it took a letter from me to the local VW manager to get it moved from the IS Order Bank...I think I'm in a decent position to ask for a break pricewise...question is: do you think I should wait until the car is actually in, or do you think I could start talking $$ right now?
Thanks!


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Hi Turbo Paul,
I think Just Jean's car had today as ETA, right?
X20108 & X362223


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (VTECeateR)*

If you want to work on that sound clip drop me an IM. I have a 3.2 sitting in my driveway


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_If you want to work on that sound clip drop me an IM. I have a 3.2 sitting in my driveway

Mark - could you give a brief synopsis of the iPOD adapter and the Nav? That combo of option if probably what kept our Eos on hold for so long...so I was curious to hear how they are, what they can/cannot do, since our dealer has no idea and contradicted themselves numerous times. Thanks!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (lucanaut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucanaut* »_Hi Turbo Paul,
I think Just Jean's car had today as ETA, right?
X20108 & X36223









Well, X20108 shows *Status - Intransit From Factory, ETA Next Status - 02/01/2007*.
X36223 shows *Status - Intransit From Factory, ETA Next Status - 01/30/2007*.
So close!


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

thanks! BTW I see in your signature that you have a GLI in stock with Navi/iPOD...like I asked mark earlier...would you mind telling us a little about it (does it work well, can you close the center console when the iPOD is docked, what does it display, etc)? My dealer is very cryptic (i.e. they don't know!)


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (lucanaut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucanaut* »_thanks! BTW I see in your signature that you have a GLI in stock with Navi/iPOD...like I asked mark earlier...would you mind telling us a little about it (does it work well, can you close the center console when the iPOD is docked, what does it display, etc)? My dealer is very cryptic (i.e. they don't know!)

Sorry, but sadly enough I don't have an iPod, so I've never seen this feature function.....I'm already dropping hints with my wife about the iPod, as my birthday's a few months away......








Maybe in a few months I'll know how if all works.......


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

LOL, at that point, just get the iPhone!







Wouldn't it be cool if you plugged it in and it ran the phone function too through the car?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (lucanaut)*

Center console can be closed with the IPOD in Place..
All that you do see on the MFD / NAV is 5 Play lists (CD 1 - CD 5) and the entire set of songs (in my case 6500) as CD 6. The system simply lists track numbers, no ID3 or other type of track information (Artist / Title ) is displayed on either the MFD or Nav Unit. Audio quality is very good particulary with the DYNAUDIO option.
However, particularly in the case of a NAV equiped vehicle this level of integration is pathetic. The Nav Unit also has pins which are marked for Video in / out ( I assume this is for when it's used in vehicles with a backup camera in the Toureg ? ) If someone wanted to get really clever I would think that it should be possible to produce something similar to some of the higher end home docking stations for video ipods thats can provide full replication of menus and album art ( and even video playback when the car is stationary ). However I suspect such a solution would not be cheap..


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (lucanaut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucanaut* »_LOL, at that point, just get the iPhone!







Wouldn't it be cool if you plugged it in and it ran the phone function too through the car?









I have no desire for the iPhone. Do you have any idea how many times I drop my phone, runnning across the lot here? It wouldn't last a week.......


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
I have no desire for the iPhone. Do you have any idea how many times I drop my phone, runnning across the lot here? It wouldn't last a week.......









LOL, I would have to agree with that.







Heck, I don't even have an iPOD. My wife does, and given it's a nice shade of hot pink, I don't think I will be borrowing it anytime soon!


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

Thanks for the input. It does sound like they could have done better...but at least the basic function is there.


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Turbo Paul,
would you please check my number to see if maybe, just maybe I finally made it to factory status ( after almost 5 weeks) - Y1881.


----------



## jmg3637 (Jul 17, 2006)

*strange financing option*

Not sure if this is the correct thread to ask the question in, but here goes.

Is it POSSIBLE to lease an EOS, with a very low residual? Say 12,000 after 3.5 years
I fully understand that this is unusal and would require larger monthly payments. I also understand that if I did not buy the car at the end of the lease i would have wasted the money.
I am getting a FLAT NO from the dealers I have talked with, but I have done this in the past on several cars and not had a problem


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

That is very ackward, they should be excited to take your money. Look into third party leasing, where some other entity finances your lease... You could also just save the extra payment $$$ and make the call at the end of the lease


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: strange financing option (jmg3637)*

I am leasing my EOS now and the residual of the car is double what you wished for. (errr. $23,500 after 3 years). However, it depends on which model you are looking for. Perhaps a base EOS would get you a VERY low residual after 3.5-4 years? But I am wondering that the residual after the period of time should be around $15-20K, no? 
Or perhaps you should opt for the smart buy option? It's actually like a lease. I would certainly talk to the dealerships and see if they are up for it. Ultimately, the terms of the lease is up to dealerships' discretions. Because they are the ones who's going to get the car back when the lease term is over. Anyway, good luck.


_Modified by darien at 1:37 PM 2-1-2007_


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (chocoholic_too)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chocoholic_too* »_Turbo Paul,
would you please check my number to see if maybe, just maybe I finally made it to factory status ( after almost 5 weeks) - Y1881.










You are missing a number, check and repost, please.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: strange financing option (jmg3637)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmg3637* »_Not sure if this is the correct thread to ask the question in, but here goes.

Is it POSSIBLE to lease an EOS, with a very low residual? Say 12,000 after 3.5 years
I fully understand that this is unusal and would require larger monthly payments. I also understand that if I did not buy the car at the end of the lease i would have wasted the money.
I am getting a FLAT NO from the dealers I have talked with, but I have done this in the past on several cars and not had a problem

The residuals are set by the lease bank. They are not ajustable. So what ever program they offer is what they offer. I don't think any bank would have what amounts to a 30% residual, that would be one very unattractive lease, and dealers would be able to use it, since the payments would be crazy high.......


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: strange financing option (darien)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darien* »_I am leasing my EOS now and the residual of the car is double what you wished for. (errr. $23,500 after 3 years). However, it depends on which model you are looking for. Perhaps a base EOS would get you a VERY low residual after 3.5-4 years? But I am wondering that the residual after the period of time should be around $15-20K, no? 
Or perhaps you should a smart buy option? It's actually like a lease. I would certainly talk to the dealerships and see if they are up for it. Ultimately, the terms of the lease is up to dealerships' discretions. Because they are the ones who's going to get the car back when the lease term is over. Anyway, good luck.

Nope, VCI's Driver Option, which is the ballon finance, uses the exact same residuals as the VCI lease. And no, the residuals are not at all at the dealers discretion, we have no say what-so-ever. It is totally up to the leasing bank. They own the car at the end, not the dealer.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: strange financing option (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
Nope, VCI's Driver Option, which is the ballon finance, uses the exact same residuals as the VCI lease. And no, the residuals are not at all at the dealers discretion, we have no say what-so-ever. It is totally up to the leasing bank. They own the car at the end, not the dealer. 

Interesting. You learn something new everyday. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## jmg3637 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: strange financing option (TURBO PAUL)*

I don't mind the higher payments. 
My company will let me lease any car as long as the payments are less than 900 per month. at the end I can buy the car out for the residual. so making the payments about 200 per month higher should lower the buyout by about 8-10k depending on the length of the lease.
I have done this with Acura and American Honda Finance on my last 2 cars so there is no question that it CAN be done. It just takes people who can think outside the BOX. For example the residual is reduced if you opt for 25k miles per year and would be reflected in the higher monthly payments
I essentially want to buy the car but pay the first several years via a lease setup. Another reason is that when I buy the car out at the end of the lease I can get a factory extended warranty even if the reguular warranty has expired and could not be extended.
the dealer and bank should LOVE this as they have nothing to lose. It basically eliminates any GAP risk and in the event that I was stupid enough to not buy the car at the end the dealer could make an additional 10k profit

maybe the smart option mentioned above could work for me.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: strange financing option (jmg3637)*

James,
Your best case scenerio would be leasing an EOS longer and tell them you don't mind paying high payments. Hopefully by doing that, you will be able to lower the residual value of the car. But I am suspecting the dealership would want a big lump sum of downpayments + other fees. 
Good luck anyways.


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
Well, X20108 shows *Status - Intransit From Factory, ETA Next Status - 02/01/2007*.
X36223 shows *Status - Intransit From Factory, ETA Next Status - 01/30/2007*.
So close!










It's 02/01/2007....is it D-day yet???


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: strange financing option (jmg3637)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmg3637* »_I don't mind the higher payments. 
My company will let me lease any car as long as the payments are less than 900 per month. at the end I can buy the car out for the residual. so making the payments about 200 per month higher should lower the buyout by about 8-10k depending on the length of the lease.
I have done this with Acura and American Honda Finance on my last 2 cars so there is no question that it CAN be done. It just takes people who can think outside the BOX. For example the residual is reduced if you opt for 25k miles per year and would be reflected in the higher monthly payments
I essentially want to buy the car but pay the first several years via a lease setup. Another reason is that when I buy the car out at the end of the lease I can get a factory extended warranty even if the reguular warranty has expired and could not be extended.
the dealer and bank should LOVE this as they have nothing to lose. It basically eliminates any GAP risk and in the event that I was stupid enough to not buy the car at the end the dealer could make an additional 10k profit

maybe the smart option mentioned above could work for me. 

If I take a 15k lease residual, on a 48 month lease, through VCI you have a 50% residual on the 2.0T and the 3.2. But pre-paying in additional miles is accomplished by adding $0.10 a mile to the payment, it does not change the residual. If you had a 25,000 mile VCI lease, it would still have a 50% residual. 
Maybe an outside leasing company would be different, I don't know.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (lucanaut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucanaut* »_

It's 02/01/2007....is it D-day yet???









X20108 still shows *Status - Intransit From Factory, ETA Next Status - 02/01/2007*.
But, X36223 now shows *Status - Port Stock, ETA Next Status - 02/09/2007*. This means it should be leaving the port about the 9th. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jmg3637 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: strange financing option (TURBO PAUL)*

Thank you Paul
Something is very strange In the VCI pricing. there is no way that the residual should be the same with a 15k lease as with a 25k lease. if at the end of the 4 years it is just insane to think that a car with 100,000 miles would be worth the same as a car with 60,000 miles.
Since my last post I just talked with the owner of the dealership that I had worked with in the past and we had come up with the increased miles as a simple out of the box method that should have helped accomplish my goals. She told me that it is fine to buy down the residual as long as it was not too low. there are regualtions on that point but 25% after 4 years was definitely within the range. WE both agreed that it was unusual and that i was the only customer who had used this in the last 10 years.
I certainly wanted to stay with in house financing as the rates are usually much better than using an outside source. She also suggested that perhaps talking directly with the general manager of the dealership and then directly to the Volkswagen finance could work.


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
X20108 still shows *Status - Intransit From Factory, ETA Next Status - 02/01/2007*.
But, X36223 now shows *Status - Port Stock, ETA Next Status - 02/09/2007*. This means it should be leaving the port about the 9th. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









Good deal for just-jean, yay!!








mhhh...do you think X20108 should be updated relatively soon, given the date?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: strange financing option (jmg3637)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmg3637* »_Thank you Paul
Something is very strange In the VCI pricing. there is no way that the residual should be the same with a 15k lease as with a 25k lease. if at the end of the 4 years it is just insane to think that a car with 100,000 miles would be worth the same as a car with 60,000 miles.
Since my last post I just talked with the owner of the dealership that I had worked with in the past and we had come up with the increased miles as a simple out of the box method that should have helped accomplish my goals. She told me that it is fine to buy down the residual as long as it was not too low. there are regualtions on that point but 25% after 4 years was definitely within the range. WE both agreed that it was unusual and that i was the only customer who had used this in the last 10 years.
I certainly wanted to stay with in house financing as the rates are usually much better than using an outside source. She also suggested that perhaps talking directly with the general manager of the dealership and then directly to the Volkswagen finance could work.

At the end, the bank will have collected the extra mileage fees that are added to the payment each month, so they get their money for the extra miles that way and they don't change the residual, at least that I have ever seen. But since no one has ever asked me this question in 15 years of selling cars, I can't say for sure it's impossible, of course. 
Good luck, and if they do have a way to help you, let us know.


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
You are missing a number, check and repost, please. 


Sorry. The number is Y18811. Thanks.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (lucanaut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucanaut* »_
Good deal for just-jean, yay!!








mhhh...do you think X20108 should be updated relatively soon, given the date?

It 'should' be updated tomorrow.....


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (chocoholic_too)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chocoholic_too* »_

Sorry. The number is Y18811. Thanks.

Good news! It shows as *Status - Factory Order Bank, ETA Next Status - 02/22/2007*. So should get built around the 22nd. Check again after that date.


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Thanks Paul! Hopefully I'll have it by the end of March! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (chocoholic_too)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chocoholic_too* »_Thanks Paul! Hopefully I'll have it by the end of March! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I looked up some more info on other 3.2's in the same status as yours, but which are not sold orders, so I could see the detailed info. My brain fart here, but the next status for a 'Factory OrderBank' car is 'Production Stock', not built then. The other 3.2's with the same status show ETA's of "*Actual Production - Week 10/2007 - 03/05/2007 *", and as "*Dealer Delivered - Week of 05/14/2007*". Sorry, looks like it will atek a little longer to get yours, but it started moving at least. 
Oh yeah, and here's your configuation, just so you know it's ordered right.....
*Order Configuration 

Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77X3 EOS 3.2L AUTO 
Exterior Color: Y4Y4 EISMEER BLUE 
Interior Color: TY BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: ESG SPLASH GUARDS (SET OF 4) 
PIT IPOD ADAPTER 
PS1 SPORT PACKAGE 1 
PTP 3.2 V6 TECHNOLOGY PACKAGE *


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

hey, how do I find the birthday of my Eos (it doesn't seem to say it on the window sticker)
For my 1967 Karmann Ghia, I was able to write the VW Museum in Germany and get a "birth certificate" that listed original options, color code, birth date, date left factory, etc on a nice form (signed by museum officials)
since I have seen a scan of a blank one online, I would probably produce my own since the Eos wouldn't be in their records.








But I need some dates....
Thanks!
William
PS. our last family calender, which featured all of our VWs, had the Ghia's birthday mixed in with all the family/friend's birthdays. My grandmother has sent it cards! (and a small check of $5 to give it a wash or other treat!)


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_hey, how do I find the birthday of my Eos (it doesn't seem to say it on the window sticker)
For my 1967 Karmann Ghia, I was able to write the VW Museum in Germany and get a "birth certificate" that listed original options, color code, birth date, date left factory, etc on a nice form (signed by museum officials)
since I have seen a scan of a blank one online, I would probably produce my own since the Eos wouldn't be in their records.








But I need some dates....
Thanks!
William
PS. our last family calender, which featured all of our VWs, had the Ghia's birthday mixed in with all the family/friend's birthdays. My grandmother has sent it cards! (and a small check of $5 to give it a wash or other treat!)























Well, it would be on the details page of your order in the VW system, if it is still listed. But since it's now a 'Retail Sold' car, only your selling dealer can open the details page of your car. If you want, I can try to look up your VIN in the system and see if it still shows, then if it does you can ask your dealer for the rest. I do not know if service has any way to get this info in their system.


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
The other 3.2's with the same status show ETA's of "*Actual Production - Week 10/2007 - 03/05/2007 *", and as "*Dealer Delivered - Week of 05/14/2007*". 


Oh man, that's a kick in the teeth...I don't know if I can hold out that long, sniff








So much for my dealers estimate of 8-10 weeks. More like 5 months!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (chocoholic_too)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chocoholic_too* »_
Oh man, that's a kick in the teeth...I don't know if I can hold out that long, sniff








So much for my dealers estimate of 8-10 weeks. More like 5 months!

8-10 weeks was never realistic, though I did get one in only 2 months, most are 3 months or so. Yours may still arrive in April, if things move smooth and since yours is a sold order. The dealer may be able to contact the port in the US when it arrives there and ask for help to move it along, I always do that with my sold orders. Unfortunately, yours sat awhile in I.S. Order Bank status, which is wasted time......


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Invoice price?*

Paul,
Could you tell me the invoice price for model 1F77V3? Just the base unit, no shipping, options, etc. required. If the build time influences this #, the unit of interest was produced in week 49.
Thanks!


----------



## creanium (Feb 16, 2003)

Hey Paul, mind checking on Y35243 for me please? Thanks!


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
Good deal for just-jean, yay!! 
mhhh...do you think X20108 should be updated relatively soon, given the date?
It 'should' be updated tomorrow.....










............














.......?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Invoice price? (PaulZooms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PaulZooms* »_Paul,
Could you tell me the invoice price for model 1F77V3? Just the base unit, no shipping, options, etc. required. If the build time influences this #, the unit of interest was produced in week 49.
Thanks!


The base invoice, as KBB, Edmunds, NADA, etc show, for a 1F77V3 is $31,185, including the DSG, but not the destination or regional and port charges.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (creanium)*


_Quote, originally posted by *creanium* »_Hey Paul, mind checking on Y35243 for me please? Thanks!









Still shows "*Status - I.S. Order Bank, ETA Next Status - *". No movement yet.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (lucanaut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucanaut* »_*Good deal for just-jean, yay!! 
mhhh...do you think X20108 should be updated relatively soon, given the date?
It 'should' be updated tomorrow..... 
*
............














.......?








Still showing "*Status , Intransit From Factory, ETA Next Status - 02/02/2007*". 
Day by day. It could be on the ship in port, but not off-loaded yet......


----------



## jmg3637 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

How much of the deal needs to be complete when you order one?
I know I get to totally spec out the car within restrictions ( i can't get 18" wheels with the Lux pack) we are going for a 3.2 Lux with tech pack and navi. Eisemer blue with balck interior. I know I want lojack SIRIUS a multi cd and would like ipod, but that is no big deal if not available. 
By that I mean is the price set?
is the interest rate and /or money factor set.
do i pass through all the extras in fiancing now or on delivery ( or both)
Should the 1k deposit be totally refundable if something goes wrong and the deal does not go through in the 4 months it will take to get the car?


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: Invoice price? (TURBO PAUL)*

Paul,
$31,185 is the MSRP, correct? Edmunds showed NA for the invoice when I checked yesterday, and KBB showed the amount I saw a few months ago. The dealer has an invoice that is $466 more than that. I'm trying to figure out if that number is legit, or it was just a "print to order" invoice for my eyes (and their bottom line).
Thanks,


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_

But, X36223 now shows *Status - Port Stock, ETA Next Status - 02/09/2007*. This means it should be leaving the port about the 9th. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









ooooooooooooohhhh sooooooooooo clooooooooose


----------



## JustinW (Aug 8, 2003)

Hi Paul,
The groundhog came out of his hole this morning, and instead of seeing his shadow he asked how my EOS was doing. I did not know, thus this inquiry:
Please check on Commnum - Y04375
Thanks,
Justin


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (jmg3637)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmg3637* »_How much of the deal needs to be complete when you order one?
I know I get to totally spec out the car within restrictions ( i can't get 18" wheels with the Lux pack) we are going for a 3.2 Lux with tech pack and navi. Eisemer blue with balck interior. I know I want lojack SIRIUS a multi cd and would like ipod, but that is no big deal if not available. 
By that I mean is the price set?
is the interest rate and /or money factor set.
do i pass through all the extras in fiancing now or on delivery ( or both)
Should the 1k deposit be totally refundable if something goes wrong and the deal does not go through in the 4 months it will take to get the car? 

You need to know all the options you want. The price should be determined at the time the order is placed, and be in writing on a buyers order, signed by you and the dealer. Normally a deposit on an order would not be refundable, though you can built clauses for this on the buyers order, say a timeframe for delivery or something. I always recommend using a credit card for the deposit, as you should always be able to get a refund on this if you call the credit card company. 
You can apply for credit at the time you order the car, and your approval can be held until the car arrives, holding the rate or lease program. You would then be able to use either the held rate, or the rate in place at the time your car arrives, but not the rates from in between. You still have to reapply for credit at the time your car comes in, just to make sure your credit standing is still the same.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Invoice price? (PaulZooms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PaulZooms* »_Paul,
$31,185 is the MSRP, correct? Edmunds showed NA for the invoice when I checked yesterday, and KBB showed the amount I saw a few months ago. The dealer has an invoice that is $466 more than that. I'm trying to figure out if that number is legit, or it was just a "print to order" invoice for my eyes (and their bottom line).
Thanks,


Yup, sorry, brain fart....
The base invoice, as KBB, Edmunds, NADA, etc show, for a 1F77V3 is $29,067, including the DSG, but not the destination or regional and port charges. Destination has increased to $640, and our port and regional fees here add up to $367. I don't know what fees are out in your area, but they will apprear on the invoice that comes from VW, we don't make them up, so as long as the font matches and it's not hand written in, they should be legit fees.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (JustinW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinW* »_Hi Paul,
The groundhog came out of his hole this morning, and instead of seeing his shadow he asked how my EOS was doing. I did not know, thus this inquiry:
Please check on Commnum - Y04375
Thanks,
Justin


Let the groundhog know that your car is showing as "*Status - Intransit From Factory, ETA Next Status - 03/02/2007*". It's on the way! 
And here's the order with your VIN:
*Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: Y4Y4 EISMEER BLUE 
Interior Color: TY BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: 7X1 PARK DISTANCE CONTROL 
9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
PIT IPOD ADAPTER 
PSA 18 INCH ALLOY WHEEL PACKAGE 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE 

Commnum - Y04375
VIN - WVWDA71FX7V033787
Status - Intransit From Factory *
That's a really nice car, congrats!


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (JustinW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinW* »_
The groundhog came out of his hole this morning, and instead of seeing his shadow he asked how my EOS was doing. I did not know, thus this inquiry:


I thought that meant 6 weeks until delivery which would put it around March 21st, the first day of spring.


----------



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (flheat)*

I am back!!!


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL) birthday of my Eos?*

Well, my dealer looked up my order, and printed it for me!
sooo many dates...
My Eos has "Production Week" 10/23/2006
"Factory Inspected" 10/25/2006
Does that mean it was built on 10/24/2007 ? (a date not actually printed on my form)
Or is it only finally built once it is Inspected?
I guess this is a philosophical question (for all Eos owners),
or maybe not-- what date would most likely be used for car collectors as the Manufacture Date?
(or lawyers for that matter-- the law in NC about year of issue plates says 35 years from date of MANUFACTURE, meaning that technically a 1973 Ghia BUILT in Aug. 1972 will be eligible this fall instead of waiting for the calendar year to change)
crazy or dedicated?
William
"a little of column A, a little of column B"


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: Invoice price? (TURBO PAUL)*

Paul,
Thanks for the info. Glad to hear this was not a case of the old "Thumb on the scale". Today, Edmunds matches the sticker and invoice, now that they've posted the 1/5/07 invoice price increases. The only exceptions are "Port Prep" fee of $25 (mud guard install), and regional fees of $230 (Ads) and $182(full tank/interest reserve). The latter seems sketchy to me, since it was an order, but that's life I guess.
My only issue is that the dealer should have stated the regional fees on the original bid. My email RFQ said "Bid price MUST be complete, include D&H (If any), and exclude ONLY tax, title and insurance. Please itemize ALL costs/rebates." The dealer's bid said it was an "out the door price". I don't have any problem with VOA invoice price increase on the base car ($446!), as the deal was for $1,000 over invoice and they said that VOA could increase these on future production. But these regional fees were included on the invoices for inventory units they had in stock at the time of the bid, and they should have included them in their "out the door price". Another dealer's bid was $300 higher. If that dealer included the fees, they were really $112 lower.
I'll never know if this was an innocent omission, or a "business practice" used to garner advantage in a competitive situation. The salesman is quite sharp, however, so I don't think he'd be prone to such a slip up. He seems to be a stand up guy, so I would attribute it to dealer policy if it is not a true mistake.
In any event, I love the car, and probably still got the best deal I could have hoped for. The dealer is only a mile away, so let's hope the service experience beats that of the "closing".


_Modified by PaulZooms at 10:54 AM 2-3-2007_


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL) birthday of my Eos? (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_Well, my dealer looked up my order, and printed it for me!
sooo many dates...
My Eos has "Production Week" 10/23/2006
"Factory Inspected" 10/25/2006
Does that mean it was built on 10/24/2007 ? (a date not actually printed on my form)
Or is it only finally built once it is Inspected?
I guess this is a philosophical question (for all Eos owners),
or maybe not-- what date would most likely be used for car collectors as the Manufacture Date?
(or lawyers for that matter-- the law in NC about year of issue plates says 35 years from date of MANUFACTURE, meaning that technically a 1973 Ghia BUILT in Aug. 1972 will be eligible this fall instead of waiting for the calendar year to change)
crazy or dedicated?
William
"a little of column A, a little of column B"









What I have come to understand is that the "Factory Inspected" date of 10/25/2006 is the date it rolled off the assembly line, so would be the best date to use as the date of build. Usually a car is built in less than a day, but a car started late in the day may carry over, and how are we to get such exacting details on each car, right? 
Oh, and dedicated usually means at _least a little _crazy.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Invoice price? (PaulZooms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PaulZooms* »_ Paul,
Thanks for the info. Glad to hear this was not a case of the old "Thumb on the scale". Today, Edmunds matches the sticker and invoice, now that they've posted the 1/5/07 invoice price increases. The only exceptions are "Port Prep" fee of $25 (mud guard install), and regional fees of $230 (Ads) and $182(full tank/interest reserve). The latter seems sketchy to me, since it was an order, but that's life I guess.

*The $25 port prep fee has nothing to do with the mud guards, as all car in the US get this fee, mud guards or not. It just helps pay the bills at the port. Our regional ad fee is $200 here, and NJ is $240, so right in the normal range. The interest reserve fee here is $142, so again, in range. Has nothing to do with it being an order, all cars get the fee, it's an average. Just like the destination fee is $640 (just went up) on every car, though the dealer in Delaware that's 5 miles from the port has the same fee as the dealer in North Dakota, though obviously it costs way more to get the car to North Dakota than it does to Delaware. *

_Quote, originally posted by *PaulZooms* »_My only issue is that the dealer should have stated the regional fees on the original bid. My email RFQ said "Bid price MUST be complete, include D&H (If any), and exclude ONLY tax, title and insurance. Please itemize ALL costs/rebates." The dealer's bid said it was an "out the door price". I don't have any problem with VOA invoice price increase on the base car ($446!), as the deal was for $1,000 over invoice and they said that VOA could increase these on future production. But these regional fees were included on the invoices for inventory units they had in stock at the time of the bid, and they should have included them in their "out the door price". Another dealer's bid was $300 higher. If that dealer included the fees, they were really $112 lower.

*I agree, that why I break down all the fees on my quotes, and maybe why sometimes I get told that my price is too high. But out the door should mean out the door, not plus anything......* 

_Quote, originally posted by *PaulZooms* »_I'll never know if this was an innoccent ommission, or a "business practice" used to garner advantage in a competitive situation. The saleman is quite sharp, however, so I don't think he'd be prone to such a slip up. He seems to be a stand up guy, so I would attribute it to dealer policy if it is not a true mistake.
In any event, I love the car, probably still got the best deal I could have hoped for. The dealer is only a mile away, so let's hope the service experience beats that of the "closing". 

*Sounds more like a standard practice, you sometimes have to do what you have to do to stand out, and it worked, right? The truth is you got a good deal, but was the other dealer a little better, who knows? But you also are dealing close to home, which hopefully is a plus.*


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: Invoice price? (TURBO PAUL)*

Paul,
Thanks for helping me better understand the VOA pricing policies. Sounds like we have the same definition of "out the door price"








Omitting the regional fees did work to an extent, in that they were the apparent low bid. In the end, they agreed to cut the added fees by half (-$206) to show good faith for their omission, so I guess I got it for $794 over invoice, rather than $1000. If they had included them in the original bid, I almost certainly would have accepted their bid of $112 more than the dealer 10 miles away, and they would have made $206 more. I still plan to service the car there, and would have preferred buying from them at a slightly higher price to start things off on a good note. (That's good for $100ish more, not $1,000







) I'll not let this somewhat sour incident carry over into future relations - case closed!
You provide a very valuable service to Eos enthusiasts. I wish you were here in Colorado so I could have bought the car from you!
Paul


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Invoice price? (PaulZooms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PaulZooms* »_I'll never know if this was an innocent omission, or a "business practice" used to garner advantage in a competitive situation. The salesman is quite sharp, however, so I don't think he'd be prone to such a slip up. He seems to be a stand up guy, so I would attribute it to dealer policy if it is not a true mistake.
In any event, I love the car, and probably still got the best deal I could have hoped for. The dealer is only a mile away, so let's hope the service experience beats that of the "closing".

_Modified by PaulZooms at 10:54 AM 2-3-2007_

Paul,
It is pretty much standard practice in this area to quote low, and then add to the price. I personally don't do it, as I find it unethical, and I make sure my thoughts are known to my customers. I pretty much tell them that if my price has been beaten, go to the dealer. But, if the price there changes $1, come back, as all you are doing is reenforcing that bad policy. 
Heck, we have some people here who will say "I'll sell you a 2.0T Eos for $25,721" and then I'm forced to try to beat that price.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Invoice price? (PaulZooms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PaulZooms* »_Paul,
Thanks for helping me better understand the VOA pricing policies. Sounds like we have the same definition of "out the door price"








Omitting the regional fees did work to an extent, in that they were the apparent low bid. In the end, they agreed to cut the added fees by half (-$206) to show good faith for their omission, so I guess I got it for $794 over invoice, rather than $1000. If they had included them in the original bid, I almost certainly would have accepted their bid of $112 more than the dealer 10 miles away, and they would have made $206 more. I still plan to service the car there, and would have preferred buying from them at a slightly higher price to start things off on a good note. (That's good for $100ish more, not $1,000







) I'll not let this somewhat sour incident carry over into future relations - case closed!
You provide a very valuable service to Eos enthusiasts. I wish you were here in Colorado so I could have bought the car from you!
Paul

And to make you feel a little better, you really paid $348 over invoice (794-446=348), since those fees are a part of the invoice and are charged by and paid to VW, not dealer. The dealer got the $348.








Enjoy your car, it really is a great car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
X20108 still shows *Status - Intransit From Factory, ETA Next Status - 02/01/2007*.
But, X36223 now shows *Status - Port Stock, ETA Next Status - 02/09/2007*. This means it should be leaving the port about the 9th. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









Hi Paul, just wondering if there were any changes to X20108.
I had a brief conversation with the dealer this weekend, so in the name of "it's worth a shot", I asked him if there were any chances from negotiation from the MSRP. He said they don't negotiate with the EOS, but given how long it took to get ours, the fact I had to write a long letter to VW, etc "we'll see what we can do". I have the info on invoice vs. MSRP, but am I better off negotiating over fees etc. or the MSRP vs. invoice price? I haven't bought a new car in so long, I feel like this is brand new territory for me.
Thanks!


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (lucanaut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucanaut* »_
any chances from negotiation from the MSRP....... He said they don't ........ 

your twin is at MSRP also-------I 'negotiated' down from above MSRP








hey maybe they will throw in some krytox







or a roll of papertowels to mop up the leaks


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (lucanaut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucanaut* »_
Hi Paul, just wondering if there were any changes to X20108.
I had a brief conversation with the dealer this weekend, so in the name of "it's worth a shot", I asked him if there were any chances from negotiation from the MSRP. He said they don't negotiate with the EOS, but given how long it took to get ours, the fact I had to write a long letter to VW, etc "we'll see what we can do". I have the info on invoice vs. MSRP, but am I better off negotiating over fees etc. or the MSRP vs. invoice price? I haven't bought a new car in so long, I feel like this is brand new territory for me.
Thanks!









Still shows as "*Status - Intransit From Factory, ETA Next Status - 02/05/2007*". So maybe tomorrow we'll see the status change. Sounds like the ship is at the port, just not off-loaded yet. 
It can't hurt to push a little since your car was delayed. Which ever way the dealer saves you money is the same to you, it's less out of your pocket either way, right.


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Thanks, Paul!
LOL, I am *this* close to driving to the port and off loading it myself!! Hopefully living in the same city as the port means it won't sit out there too long. In fact, you can see the VW lot off the highway when you drive by the port - LOL, maybe I'll drive by when the status change!!








Well I guess I've been assuming all along that it was coming to the port of Houston...that would be the case, right?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (lucanaut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucanaut* »_Thanks, Paul!
LOL, I am *this* close to driving to the port and off loading it myself!! Hopefully living in the same city as the port means it won't sit out there too long. In fact, you can see the VW lot off the highway when you drive by the port - LOL, maybe I'll drive by when the status change!!








Well I guess I've been assuming all along that it was coming to the port of Houston...that would be the case, right?

I don't know. Here our cars come from the port at Wilmington, DE, _except_ the Eos. They come from the port at Davisville, RI. So while I would obviously expect that your car is going to Houston, I can't be sure. But all VW window stickers show the port of entry on them, so just check a local dealer lot for an Eos, and see what port is listed. Then you'll know, and can tell us.


----------



## Harnesm (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Paul,
First, Thanks for all the info you have provided through this thread. It has been a huge help in my search for an Eos. I've finally gotten to the point that I'm ready to buy.
I am wondering if you can check to see if there are any cars in the country, or will be here soon, that are not sold and match my desired combination. Here's what we want:
2.0T DSG
Candy White
Cornsilk Beige
Premium Radio
No packages
I would also like the anthracite "Azuro" wheels, but this is easier to change than the other parts.
Thanks,
Matt


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Harnesm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Harnesm* »_Paul,
First, Thanks for all the info you have provided through this thread. It has been a huge help in my search for an Eos. I've finally gotten to the point that I'm ready to buy.
I am wondering if you can check to see if there are any cars in the country, or will be here soon, that are not sold and match my desired combination. Here's what we want:
2.0T DSG
Candy White
Cornsilk Beige
Premium Radio
No packages
I would also like the anthracite "Azuro" wheels, but this is easier to change than the other parts.
Thanks,
Matt

First, you're welcome.
Second, Serra Volkswagen in Birmingham has this car on order, scheduled "*Production Week - 09/2007 - 02/26/2007*". It's scheduled "*Dealer Delivered - Week of 04/02/2007*". 
*Order Configuration 

Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: B4B4 CANDY WHITE 
Interior Color: QT BEIGE LEATHERETTE 
Options: PSO RADIO RECEIVER UPGRADE 

Commnum - Y07414*

Now, closer to arriving, Southern Region, but father away from you are cars going to:
Dealer - ETA Week of 
Gunther Volkswagen in Fort Lauderdale, FL - 02/19/2007
Frema Motors in Goldsboro, NC - 02/19/2007 (has Monster Mats)
Jim Ellis Volkswagen of Chamblee in Atlanta, GA - 03/05/2007
Esserman International Volkswagen in Miami, FL - 03/12/2007 (has Ipod Adaptor and Monster Mats)
Pete Moore Imports in Pensacola, FL - 03/12/2007 
Gossett Volkswagen in Alpharetta, GA - 03/12/2007 (have two coming, one just stereo, and one has iPod Adaptor) 
Hallmark Volkswagen in Franklin, TN - 03/12/2007
Moffitt Volkswagen in Bossier City, LA - 03/12/2007
North Point Volkswagen in N. Little Rock, AR - 03/26/2007

Hope this helps!


----------



## dtfarris (Feb 4, 2007)

Any chance VW will come out with a white body / black (dark grey) interior Eos? I want the car but don't like the light interiors.


----------



## wurstwagen (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (dtfarris)*

Hello Paul,
My wife has fallen for the EOS and I was wondering if you could check around to see if there are any coming to Texas (San Antonio) that would have the features she would like to get.
2.0T DSG, Eismeer blue, Lavarock gray, sport package, navi.
Thank you in advance.
Tom


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (dtfarris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dtfarris* »_Any chance VW will come out with a white body / black (dark grey) interior Eos? I want the car but don't like the light interiors.

All we know is what we have. You never know what they'll do next, if they perceive a market for that combo.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (wurstwagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wurstwagen* »_Hello Paul,
My wife has fallen for the EOS and I was wondering if you could check around to see if there are any coming to Texas (San Antonio) that would have the features she would like to get.
2.0T DSG, Eismeer blue, Lavarock gray, sport package, navi.
Thank you in advance.
Tom

Rare combo. Searched the whole US, these dealers have matching cars:
*Frank Boucher Volkswagen in Racine, WI 
Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: Y4Y4 EISMEER BLUE 
Interior Color: TX GRAY LEATHER 
Options: 7X1 PARK DISTANCE CONTROL 
PSA 18 INCH ALLOY WHEEL PACKAGE 
PVD NAVIGATION SYSTEM 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE *
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
At the port, due the week of 02/19/2007:
*Century Volkswagen in Loveland, OH 
Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: Y4Y4 EISMEER BLUE 
Interior Color: TX GRAY LEATHER 
Options: EMM RUBBER MATS (SET OF 4) 
PVD NAVIGATION SYSTEM 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE *
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Intransit from the factory, due at the dealer the week of 03/05/2007:
*New Century Volkswagen in Glendale, CA 
Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: Y4Y4 EISMEER BLUE 
Interior Color: TX GRAY LEATHER 
Options: PIP NAVIGATION PACKAGE WITH IPOD ADAPTER 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE *
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Now, if you also look at Cornsilk Beige interiors, there's more going to either coast, but there's this going to Texas:
*Maund Automotive Group in Austin 
Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: Y4Y4 EISMEER BLUE 
Interior Color: TY BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: 7X1 PARK DISTANCE CONTROL 
9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
PVD NAVIGATION SYSTEM 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE *
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Otherwise it's time to get your order in.......


----------



## wurstwagen (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Paul,
Thank you very much.








My wife is still floundering on the colors. We just thought that lavarock would be easier to keep clean than cornsilk. But both colors look fairly light. So that point may be moot. The DSG and navi are the must have features. She wants to see Eismeer in person before settling on that color. I searched all the dealerships in Texas and found one Eismeer Blue EOS in Corpus Christi (VIN WVWDA71F17V016621). Any information you could provide would be greatly appreciated.
We though about ordering but the dealership (Rod East) told us that VWoA was not accepting special orders at this time. Is it because they have used up their allocations? Or are they just full of it.
Thank you again
Tom


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (wurstwagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wurstwagen* »_Paul,
Thank you very much.








My wife is still floundering on the colors. We just thought that lavarock would be easier to keep clean than cornsilk. But both colors look fairly light. So that point may be moot. The DSG and navi are the must have features. She wants to see Eismeer in person before settling on that color. I searched all the dealerships in Texas and found one Eismeer Blue EOS in Corpus Christi (VIN WVWDA71F17V016621). Any information you could provide would be greatly appreciated.
We though about ordering but the dealership (Rod East) told us that VWoA was not accepting special orders at this time. Is it because they have used up their allocations? Or are they just full of it.
Thank you again
Tom

Hi! I would HIGHLY suggest looking at Eismeer blue in person. The other colors, you can kind of guess what they would look like, but Eismeer blue is tricky. It is actually the color my wife picked (with beige interiors) and it looks very nice, however it looks extremely different on a whole car than it does in the little book they show you at the dealership, and it doesn't quite match what it looks like on the web site. Back in September when we placed our order, one of the Houston dealers had an eismeer blue car, so we lucked out and got to see it to make sure it was what she wanted. good luck!










_Modified by lucanaut at 6:47 AM 2-6-2007_


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
Still shows as "*Status - Intransit From Factory, ETA Next Status - 02/05/2007*". So maybe tomorrow we'll see the status change. Sounds like the ship is at the port, just not off-loaded yet. 









..................?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (wurstwagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wurstwagen* »_Paul,
Thank you very much.








My wife is still floundering on the colors. We just thought that lavarock would be easier to keep clean than cornsilk. But both colors look fairly light. So that point may be moot. The DSG and navi are the must have features. She wants to see Eismeer in person before settling on that color. I searched all the dealerships in Texas and found one Eismeer Blue EOS in Corpus Christi (VIN WVWDA71F17V016621). Any information you could provide would be greatly appreciated.

Go check it out, the color is really quite beautiful in person, pictures do it no justice.....
* Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: Y4Y4 EISMEER BLUE 
Interior Color: TX GRAY LEATHER 
Options: 7X1 PARK DISTANCE CONTROL 
9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
PSA 18 INCH ALLOY WHEEL PACKAGE 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE *

_Quote, originally posted by *wurstwagen* »_We though about ordering but the dealership (Rod East) told us that VWoA was not accepting special orders at this time. Is it because they have used up their allocations? Or are they just full of it.
Thank you again
Tom 

Well, I have not heard anything like that. If there are limited allocations down by you, you just let the customer know that it may be a little extra wait, but I would still take the order.....have you tried a couple other dealers to see if you get the same story?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (lucanaut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucanaut* »_







..................?









Woohooo!!! It's on dry land! Showing as "*Status - Port Stock, ETA Next Status - 02/14/2007*". So should be released to the carrier around the 14th, and get to the dealer by the week of the 19th! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Closer, closer......


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
Woohooo!!! It's on dry land! Showing as "*Status - Port Stock, ETA Next Status - 02/14/2007*". So should be released to the carrier around the 14th, and get to the dealer by the week of the 19th! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Closer, closer......









YEAH!!!!







So is this pretty much the last status you can get, or does the system track all the way to the dealership...I guess I am getting close to being able to send you pictures of this blue beauty!










_Modified by lucanaut at 1:38 PM 2-6-2007_


----------



## lobeck (Feb 5, 2002)

Hi, Paul:
My turn to ask for a search, I suppose. ;-) Can you see what you can find in the following:
Island Gray w/ Cornsilk Beige interior, 2.0T, DSG, Dynaudio upgrade, Luxury Package, Park Distance Control. (Not having PDC is not a deal-breaker, though.) Thanks in advance!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (lobeck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lobeck* »_Hi, Paul:
My turn to ask for a search, I suppose. ;-) Can you see what you can find in the following:
Island Gray w/ Cornsilk Beige interior, 2.0T, DSG, Dynaudio upgrade, Luxury Package, Park Distance Control. (Not having PDC is not a deal-breaker, though.) Thanks in advance!









Well, none in NM. Closest is at Volkswagen North Scottsdale in Phoenix, AZ, they have this intransit, due the week of 03/26/2007:
*Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: C9C9 ISLAND GRAY 
Interior Color: TY BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: 7X1 PARK DISTANCE CONTROL 
9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
EMM RUBBER MATS (SET OF 4) 
WL2 PACKAGE 2 - LUXURY * 
There are a couple others, but they are on the two coasts. This one seems perfect, and faster than ordering. Don't wait if this one works, call and try to make a deal and get in a deposit. 
Hope this helped, good luck!


----------



## wurstwagen (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Paul,
Thank you very much for all the info.







I contacted the other dealership we have here in San Antonio about special orders. I was told 3-6 weeks from order to delivery. I think that is BS (I waited four months for my Audi) but at least they are willing to place the order. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## creanium (Feb 16, 2003)

Hey Paul.
Any movement on *Y35243* yet? Are you able to pull up the order configuration to verify that's what we ordered?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (wurstwagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wurstwagen* »_Paul,
Thank you very much for all the info.







I contacted the other dealership we have here in San Antonio about special orders. I was told 3-6 weeks from order to delivery. I think that is BS (I waited four months for my Audi) but at least they are willing to place the order. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yes, total BS. Average is more like 3 months for an order, though it can fluctuate either way. But at least they'll order it. When it's ordered, ask them for the commission number, which is the VW tracking number, and then we can watch it.....


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (creanium)*


_Quote, originally posted by *creanium* »_Hey Paul.
Any movement on *Y35243* yet? Are you able to pull up the order configuration to verify that's what we ordered?

No movement yet. It shows as this:
*Order Configuration 

Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77X3 EOS 3.2L AUTO 
Exterior Color: Y4Y4 EISMEER BLUE 
Interior Color: TY BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: 9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
PIP NAVIGATION PACKAGE WITH IPOD ADAPTER 
PS1 SPORT PACKAGE 1 

Commnum - Y35243 
VIN -
Status - I.S. Order Bank *


----------



## creanium (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
No movement yet. It shows as this:
*Order Configuration 

Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77X3 EOS 3.2L AUTO 
Exterior Color: Y4Y4 EISMEER BLUE 
Interior Color: TY BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: 9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
PIP NAVIGATION PACKAGE WITH IPOD ADAPTER 
PS1 SPORT PACKAGE 1 

Commnum - Y35243 
VIN -
Status - I.S. Order Bank *

Thanks Paul.  That all looks right, let's just hope the factory accepts it soon.


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Average accuracy of ETA?*

Hi TurboPaul,
I know you can only speak for the US side of things, but generally how accurate are ETA's once the vehicle has entered production? The Eos I ordered in December has finally entered production and the dealership has told me the week of April 23rd is what the computer says for arrival. However, he says the accuracy of the system is generally off by a month. 
What is your opinion or experience with orders?
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Average accuracy of ETA? (ashbinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashbinder* »_Hi TurboPaul,
I know you can only speak for the US side of things, but generally how accurate are ETA's once the vehicle has entered production? The Eos I ordered in December has finally entered production and the dealership has told me the week of April 23rd is what the computer says for arrival. However, he says the accuracy of the system is generally off by a month. 
What is your opinion or experience with orders?
Thanks,
Mike

It can fluctuate by a week or two, but not a month, at least not here. After it's built, the ETA date is more precise.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: accuracy of ETA!!!! (TURBO PAUL)*

How can I say THANK- YOU big enough http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
She is sitting in my driveway---picked up from dealer yesterday








Do you to accurate weather predictions for the next warm day too?























thanks a bunch for keeping me on the edge of my seat while waiting
-------now I can sit back, relax, and drive


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: accuracy of ETA!!!! (just-jean)*

Jean,
Congratulations, enjoy and good luck...don't forget to update your profile. The car looks great--make sure you keep your baby that clean all the time!
Bruce


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: accuracy of ETA!!!! (just-jean)*

It's beautiful!!!! CONGRATULATIONS! Can't wait to post the same type of picture in a week or so...


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: accuracy of ETA!!!! (lucanaut)*

Gianluca,
But your trees will have leaves on them, right?








Bruce


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: accuracy of ETA!!!! (flheat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flheat* »_Gianluca,
But your trees will have leaves on them, right?








Bruce

Yeah...the background will be a little different, for sure.








leaves on trees, and the ocean in the background. LOL.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: accuracy of ETA!!!! (just-jean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just-jean* »_How can I say THANK- YOU big enough http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
She is sitting in my driveway---picked up from dealer yesterday








Do you to accurate weather predictions for the next warm day too?















thanks a bunch for keeping me on the edge of my seat while waiting
-------now I can sit back, relax, and drive









Congrats Jean!! Beautiful Eos! 
I wish I knew when we'd be getting warm weather again, I hate winter......








Enjoy your new car, glad I could be of help during the wait.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: accuracy of ETA!!!! (TURBO PAUL)*

Hey Paul
You got a forecourt full of EOS cupcakes?








What's the snow load rating for an EOS Roof..... 4', 6'








Are you getting hit by the East Coast snow storms
Mark


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: accuracy of ETA!!!! (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Hey Paul
You got a forecourt full of EOS cupcakes?








What's the snow load rating for an EOS Roof..... 4', 6'








Are you getting hit by the East Coast snow storms
Mark

Mark,
What are you kidding Paul and I here on the East Coast have no idea what snow looks like this winter. We've only had a couple little dustings. Very dry season it's been here.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: accuracy of ETA!!!! (ehdg eos)*

Guess that "Lake Snow" we saw on the news last night is very localized to upstate NY and didn't hit NJ ?


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: accuracy of ETA!!!! (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Guess that "Lake Snow" we saw on the news last night is very localized to upstate NY and didn't hit NJ ?

Yep that's "Lake Snow" it has no affect on NJ luckily. It only affected upstate NY and they are getting hammered with it.


----------



## creanium (Feb 16, 2003)

Paul, I know it's only been 3 days since I last asked, but we placed the order for the car 3 weeks ago already so I'm just anxious to see it move out of I.S. Order Bank.
So, do you mind checking again for *Y35243*? Thanks.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: accuracy of ETA!!!! (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Hey Paul
You got a forecourt full of EOS cupcakes?








What's the snow load rating for an EOS Roof..... 4', 6'








Are you getting hit by the East Coast snow storms
Mark

Strangely enough, while it's been very cold the last couple weeks (only like one day above freezing), we only had dustings of snow, there's just a crust of snow on the ground now. Upstate NY by the lakes is getting buried, luckily, lake effect snow doesn't reach here.....


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (creanium)*


_Quote, originally posted by *creanium* »_Paul, I know it's only been 3 days since I last asked, but we placed the order for the car 3 weeks ago already so I'm just anxious to see it move out of I.S. Order Bank.
So, do you mind checking again for *Y35243*? Thanks.









No change, still I.S. Order Bank......


----------



## creanium (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
No change, still I.S. Order Bank......









I think I'm gonna have to fly out to Portugal myself and kick some ass.








Heh. Thanks for checking Paul!


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Average accuracy of ETA? (TURBO PAUL)*

Hi TurboPaul,
Hopefully, the dealer was only saying that so I wouldn't expect to have it by early May, since he originally said early to late July!
Thanks for the assist,
Mike


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: accuracy of ETA!!!! (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Guess that "Lake Snow" we saw on the news last night is very localized to upstate NY and didn't hit NJ ?

See, now you jinks us, we are supposed to get up to a foot here in the Poconos on Tuesday nite/Wednesday.....


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: accuracy of ETA!!!! (TURBO PAUL)*

So do we get some pictures of EOS cup cakes or you going to get them all safe and warm inside ?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: accuracy of ETA!!!! (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_So do we get some pictures of EOS cup cakes or you going to get them all safe and warm inside ?

They'll be outside testing roof integrity.......maybe some pics if they don't get cleaned off to fast....


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: accuracy of ETA!!!! (TURBO PAUL)*























LOL, of course I just got a call from the dealer and our Eos will be ready this afternoon...thing is...it's POURING outside!! So...what would you do? Really hate to get a brand new car all dirty with wet shoes etc...


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: accuracy of ETA!!!! (lucanaut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucanaut* »_






















LOL, of course I just got a call from the dealer and our Eos will be ready this afternoon...thing is...it's POURING outside!! So...what would you do? Really hate to get a brand new car all dirty with wet shoes etc...

So wait till tomorrow, what's another 24hrs for a clean car.....


----------



## Roku (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi Paul
I originally ordered my EOS on January 15th and only was able to contact the dealer today to get the commission # Y29690.
I know it's still in the order bank and was told that it'll likely move to a "build" status on March 9th as that was what the dealer was told by VW Canada. Can you tell me what you see currently for this commission # as I probably check back again down the road?
Unfortunately I think that I won't get delivery until late July or early August








Craig


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Roku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Roku* »_Hi Paul
I originally ordered my EOS on January 15th and only was able to contact the dealer today to get the commission # Y29690.
I know it's still in the order bank and was told that it'll likely move to a "build" status on March 9th as that was what the dealer was told by VW Canada. Can you tell me what you see currently for this commission # as I probably check back again down the road?
Unfortunately I think that I won't get delivery until late July or early August








Craig

Unfortunately, I can not see VWoC cars, only VWoA. Sorry....


----------



## Roku (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

No Problem


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: accuracy of ETA!!!! (TURBO PAUL)*









Well the storm cleared out by 6PM and the dealer called and actually told us that even if we took it home (and it would definitely get dirty as there's water on the streets, and it will be there for days), they would re-detail it for us in a week or so for free...so we went and got it








It's a thing a beauty! The nav system is really cool - all we managed to do so far is change the language from German to English. The iPOD function works well - albeit limited - but it does its job...no complaints, really; plus there's something cool about seeing the VW logo appear on the iPOD screen when you plug it in. For all iPOD nano owners out there, the dock fits a nano without needing the little full-size-to-nano dock adapter that you have to use for most speaker systems, etc.
LOL. All that aside, Eismeer Blue is a beautiful color - it seems slightly different under every different lighting condition: sometimes it looks more gray, sometimes more blue. My wife is on cloud 9. She's probably in the parking lot at work right now opening and closing the roof in front of her friends








So, Turbo Paul, this is my turn to THANK YOU and all the other dealers in this forum for all you've done since I joined this forum last year. I am convinced we would have given up on this car had it not been for your assistance. I will post pictures of our phat new car soon.
THANKS!!!



















































_Modified by lucanaut at 6:13 AM 2-13-2007_


_Modified by lucanaut at 6:14 AM 2-13-2007_


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: accuracy of ETA!!!! (lucanaut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucanaut* »_








It's a thing a beauty! ......... 
plus there's something cool about seeing the VW logo appear on the iPOD screen when you plug it in. For all iPOD nano owners out there, the dock fits a nano without needing the little full-size-to-nano dock adapter that you have to use for most speaker systems, etc.

So, Turbo Paul, this is my turn to THANK YOU and all the other dealers in this forum for all you've done since I joined this forum last year. I am convinced we would have given up on this car had it not been for your assistance. I will post pictures of our phat new car soon.
THANKS!!!



















































_Modified by lucanaut at 6:13 AM 2-13-2007_

_Modified by lucanaut at 6:14 AM 2-13-2007_
nano/full sized----mine came with a handful of adaptors for different sizes---make sure you get them from the dealer incase you have friends who want to visit with their different sized i-pod---mine is full sized, and yes the VW logo is sweet


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: accuracy of ETA!!!! (just-jean)*

You have to really twist your neck to see that logo once the Ipod is sitting in the center console


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: accuracy of ETA!!!! (just-jean)*

SO that is what those black things are in the glove box?! We got home last night and kept looking at them!??!?!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: accuracy of ETA!!!! (lucanaut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucanaut* »_So, Turbo Paul, this is my turn to THANK YOU and all the other dealers in this forum for all you've done since I joined this forum last year. I am convinced we would have given up on this car had it not been for your assistance. I will post pictures of our phat new car soon.
THANKS!!!



















































It was my pleasure, I am glad that I could help you stay excited about your car while you waited. Great that your dealer said they will re-detail it for you, that's really good service! 
Enjoy your new car, as I have no doubt you will!! And I'm waiting for pics. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (Roku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Roku* »_Hi Paul
I originally ordered my EOS on January 15th and only was able to contact the dealer today to get the commission # Y29690.
Craig

Hi Craig, Welcome to the forum,
I ordered my EOS in Sept, and it just arrived last week at the dealership, just shy of 4 months from the date of order.
I think 4 months has been pretty standard delivery for Canadian orders up to now.
I'm not sure if there are additional delays on the more recent orders, but you may be fortunate and see yours by late May, early June, and you will be able to enjoy the better part of the summer in your new car.
Don't want to get your hopes up, but keep the faith, hopefully your sales person and VWoC were just being cautious.
Kevin


----------



## creanium (Feb 16, 2003)

Hey Paul. Any chance Y35243 has moved out of IS Order Bank yet? Pretty please?


----------



## Roku (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_
I ordered my EOS in Sept, and it just arrived last week at the dealership, just shy of 4 months from the date of order.
Kevin

Kevin, did your dealer advise you when your EOS moved from the order bank to the build list? If so, how long was that after you ordered? My dealer advises that should be around March 9th in my case. That'll be close to two months elapsed just for that to happen.
Craig


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (Roku)*

Hi Craig,
I feel your pain - I had to keep up with my dealer regarding this as well. Basically, because allocation is so scarce in Canada, the dealers know in advance when their allocation build date is. So, if there's a waiting list already for them, they just keep filling their allocation until they hit yours.
I called my dealer about 3 times. 1x to get them to input the order in the IS Order Bank (they didn't feel it was necessary to do that early, since they knew no cars could be built until 2 months later), 1x to get my commission #, and 1x to confirm that it was being built and that the options ordered were correct again.
Check the Canadian/Edmonton owner's thread started a few months ago for some more details, if you like.
Mike


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (Roku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Roku* »_
Kevin, did your dealer advise you when your EOS moved from the order bank to the build list? If so, how long was that after you ordered? My dealer advises that should be around March 9th in my case. That'll be close to two months elapsed just for that to happen.
Craig

My situation was a bit unique, when I ordered the car the sales person told me I was getting their second (of two) allocation units, scheduled for a mid April delivery. This worked well for me, since the car is an anniversary gift for my wife, and our anniversary is early May. It also meant the car would be delivered after the weather warmed up, in time for a full season of enjoyment.
The dealership didn't volunteer any updates on the status, but they were always excellent providing information when I requested it. I called 3-4 weeks after I ordered the car and asked about the status, they told me it had moved to the build que, was awaiting a build date, and was tentatively scheduled for delivery mid February.
So instead of being like most prospective EOS owners, waiting anxiously for their car and wishing it would arrive sooner, I ended up in the envious postion of getting our car 2 months earlier than expected.
When I inquired why the car was coming so early the dealer explained that when the status on the car changed from "allocation" to "sold" it immediately moved into the que for a build date.
Just to help you understand the system a bit, he also explained that each dealership is "allocated" a certain quantity of cars (all models, including EOS) and they are guaranteed delivery of those units. If a dealer has sales that exceed his allocation on a certain model, he can submit the sales order into the order bank and it becomes a "wish list" car. VW will then do what they can to accomodate filling the extra orders. So it may be somewhat dependant as well on whether your car was an allocation unit, or a "wish list" unit. If was on the wish list, it may have taken VW a while to confirm they could make one available.
It is also possible, that since I ordered my car in September when convertible sales were winding down for the season, my car may have moved into the build que fairly quickly because build requests were fewer in number. The dealer never confirmed, but I suspect it was 3-4 weeks after I ordered that the build was assigned.
With your car being requested for a spring build/delivery, a time when convertible sales will be picking up, and dealerships will be wanting their allocation units on the lot, it is possible wait times for a build date are longer right now.
If you are in a real hurry to get the car sooner, I heard a rumor that EOS sales are slower than expected in eastern Canada, your dealer may be willing to try to shop one for you out of the east, but you may not find the color and option choices you want, and, there would be additional transport fees to get it to Regina.
Check out AutoTrader and do a Canada wide search, a few weeks ago there were 4 EOS listed for sale out of Que. but they were all silver on black, so not much color selection.
Hopefully your car will arrive sooner than anticipated, but it is possible VW is aware of additional delays currently affecting delivery.
Kevin








PS. Another thing that may be affecting delivery times is VW launching the EOS into new markets, and trying to accomodate the additional demand.


_Modified by just4fun at 10:38 AM 2-14-2007_


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (creanium)*


_Quote, originally posted by *creanium* »_Hey Paul. Any chance Y35243 has moved out of IS Order Bank yet? Pretty please?









Sorry, no change.....


----------



## Chris_Gursche (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: (Roku)*

Your car is still in the IS order bank. Unfortunately, I can't see the ETAs on sold units, but I can tell you that yours does not have one yet. 
Cars that are already in the Factory Order Bank, one step up from your status, are slated for July delivery.
These are cars with a slated May build date.
I would think you're probably looking end of Summer for actual delivery.


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*

I personally was never able to see a pattern with how quickly or slowly a car moved through the various phases. We placed our order at the end of August and just picked up 2 nights ago. Comm #'s higher than ours were produced first, and ours seemed to be stuck in IS Order Bank for a much longer period than even Turbo Paul expected. And it was "sold" from the get-go. So...who knows!


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (ashbinder)*

Craig,
Chris just pointed out I made an error in my calculation, it was actually just shy of 5 months, not 4. my appologies for any confusion.
Thanks Chris, for pointing that out.
Kevin









_Modified by just4fun at 12:39 PM 2-14-2007_


_Modified by just4fun at 12:39 PM 2-14-2007_


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Living on Borrowed Time*

I have had my Eos about 6 months now and my Sirius is going strong. Since I got the car I get about 15 Sirius stations which is fine for me as it is a nice assortment. I never got any information about registering or the "3 free months" that everyone speaks of. I noticed in my owners manual the dealer never wrote the down the radio security code. I am wondering if my car was not prepped properly and they need to turn something on or off.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Living on Borrowed Time (flheat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flheat* »_I have had my Eos about 6 months now and my Sirius is going strong. Since I got the car I get about 15 Sirius stations which is fine for me as it is a nice assortment. I never got any information about registering or the "3 free months" that everyone speaks of. I noticed in my owners manual the dealer never wrote the down the radio security code. I am wondering if my car was not prepped properly and they need to turn something on or off.

All the 2007 VW's with Sirius have the 15 stations on as a demo. You are entitled to 3 free months of full service, all you have to do is park the car in the open so you have satellite reception, get your ESN number on channel 0, then leave the radio on tuned to 184, then call Sirius at 1-888-539-7474 and they will activate it for you. After the 3 months, it will shut down if you don't sign up for a plan. I do not know if you will have the 15 channels still after it shuts off. Your dealer should have set this up for you when you got your car......


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Living on Borrowed Time (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
All the 2007 VW's with Sirius have the 15 stations on as a demo. You are entitled to 3 free months of full service, all you have to do is park the car in the open so you have satellite reception, get your ESN number on channel 0, then leave the radio on tuned to 184, then call Sirius at 1-888-539-7474 and they will activate it for you. After the 3 months, it will shut down if you don't sign up for a plan. I do not know if you will have the 15 channels still after it shuts off. Your dealer should have set this up for you when you got your car......

I have been receiving this "free" Sirius demo for almost 6 months. If it is truly a free service I won't feel guilty and won't have to subscribe because I don't need anymore service than what this demo offers.


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Living on Borrowed Time (TURBO PAUL)*

Free with only 15 channels & happy.
$$ more channels... less happy because you will have less $$.








I 'need' Howard so I'm paying.


----------



## Roku (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (just4fun)*

Kevin, Chris and Mike
Thanks for your comments.
If it isn't a problem Chris I may ask you down the road to check my order again but what you say confirms what the dealer told me. I'm told I'm the only one from their dealership with an outstanding order. They have one in the show room (black on beige) and apparently one being built for another customer. It'll certainly be a rare breed in Regina and I suspect most of Canada. I can't see many dealers wanting to give up their stock and in the end I'd probably end up paying, when all things are said and done, more than MSRP trying to bring one in.
It'll be a summer only vehicle for me so here's hoping we get a lonnnnnnngg summer!
Craig


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (Roku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Roku* »_Kevin, Chris and Mike

It'll be a summer only vehicle for me so here's hoping we get a lonnnnnnngg summer!
Craig

At least you get nice warm summer nights in southern Sask. What color/options did you order?
Kevin


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Living on Borrowed Time (flheat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flheat* »_
I have been receiving this "free" Sirius demo for almost 6 months. If it is truly a free service I won't feel guilty and won't have to subscribe because I don't need anymore service than what this demo offers.

I don't know how long it will last, or if it will expire, as it's relatively new, and I don't think any here stopped working. In 2006, there was only a one channel demo from Sirius for the dealers, or we could sign up for a 90 day dealer demo and then back to one channel. The 15 is better for us to demonstrate how it works.


----------



## Roku (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_At least you get nice warm summer nights in southern Sask. What color/options did you order?
Kevin









Same as you and the Samarkands.
Thought of black on beige but my GMC Sierra is that as was my previous Blazer and I wanted something different plus I already got my work cut out for me keeping one black vehicle looking clean.
Craig


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (Roku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Roku* »_
Same as you and the Samarkands.
Craig

Great choice, it will be worth the wait.
Kevin


----------



## creanium (Feb 16, 2003)

Paul, mind seeing if 4+ weeks later, *Y35243* has finally been accepted by the factory. Thanks.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (creanium)*


_Quote, originally posted by *creanium* »_Paul, mind seeing if 4+ weeks later, *Y35243* has finally been accepted by the factory. Thanks.









Woohoo!! 
Status is now showing as "*Status - Factory Order Bank, ETA Next Status - 03/12/2007*". Next status is Production stock, so check again after the 12th, and we'll see when it should be built. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## creanium (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Woo hoo! Thanks Paul! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'll be sure to check back in 3 weeks, and not a moment sooner.


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Eos pics at last!*

Here she is!!
2.0T Eismee Blue
Manual Transmission
Sport Package
DVD Navigation with iPOD Adapter
Hot wife not included


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Eos pics at last! (lucanaut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucanaut* »_Here she is!!
2.0T Eismee Blue
Manual Transmission
Sport Package
DVD Navigation with iPOD Adapter
Hot wife not included









Hey beautiful, lucky you! The car is nice too!








Congrats, nice to see it's real! I really like that Eismeer Blue, it's so nice on the Eos. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Eos pics at last! (TURBO PAUL)*

LOL, thanks! 
Yeah I am glad to see that the eismeer blue/beige leather combo worked out really well in the end!


----------



## oab97 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Eos pics at last! (lucanaut)*

Congrats lucanaut! Hope it was worth all the wait. I think I was talking to some folks at the Clear Lake VW dealer about your 5 month plight a couple of days ago when discussing the possibility of placing an order myself. I believe I found you in the JSC global at work (there's only one Gianluca) and I was wondering if it would be alright if I shoot you a personal email to ask you about your buying experience.
For the salemen: I've located an Eos that I'm very interested in at a dealer about 250 miles away from here. Would it be realistic to ask my local dealer to work a car swap with them rather than having to order one and then bug the crap out of Paul for the next 4-5 months for status updates?







If so, should I expect to be charged a transportation fee or similar in order to cover the dealers' additional costs for this service? Again, if so, what do you think would be a reasonable ballpark figure for something like this?
Thanks in advance for your help. You are all to be commended for the incredible above-and-beyond service that you provide in this forum.










_Modified by oab97 at 11:15 PM 2-19-2007_


----------



## Harnesm (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re:*

Paul, we finally found the car we were looking for. I think it's one that was on the list you provided(thanks).
Now I just need to bother you for the next few weeks on the status(Commnum is X78750) and would appreciate it if you can confirm the options it has.
Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Svenborg (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (Roku)*

'They have one in the show room (black on beige)'
Akkk...that is what I ordered....and was told there were NONE available anyhwere in Canada. Do you happen to know if this car had the Samarkands and a 6 speed????. That would just be my luck...as the dealer up here shipped out both of the Eismeer blue models they had up here and told me they were not expecting anything in till May...so I was forced to order. If all that Chris has said is true....I too will miss the entire summer ........







.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Harnesm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Harnesm* »_Paul, we finally found the car we were looking for. I think it's one that was on the list you provided(thanks).
Now I just need to bother you for the next few weeks on the status(Commnum is X78750) and would appreciate it if you can confirm the options it has.
Thanks,
Matt

Well, status shows as "*Status - Intransit From Factory, ETA Next Status - 03/05/2007*", so it should get to the US port about the 5th.
*Order Configuration 

Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: B4B4 CANDY WHITE 
Interior Color: QT BEIGE LEATHERETTE 
Options: PLE 2.0 "LE MANS" ALLOY WHEEL PACKAGE 
PSO RADIO RECEIVER UPGRADE *
I have the same car here in Silver, nice. And congrats. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Eos pics at last! (oab97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oab97* »_For the salemen: I've located an Eos that I'm very interested in at a dealer about 250 miles away from here. Would it be realistic to ask my local dealer to work a car swap with them rather than having to order one and then bug the crap out of Paul for the next 4-5 months for status updates?







If so, should I expect to be charged a transportation fee or similar in order to cover the dealers' additional costs for this service? Again, if so, what do you think would be a reasonable ballpark figure for something like this?
Thanks in advance for your help. You are all to be commended for the incredible above-and-beyond service that you provide in this forum.









250 miles is like the edge of how far I would go for a trade, but doable. We charge no extra fees, but we also drive the cars on the trade. If they are going to truck the car, expect a fee, though I don't know how much $.
And, you're welcome.


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Paul, could you please check #Y18811 again? Hopefully it'll have a new ETA. Thanks in advance!










_Modified by chocoholic_too at 6:03 PM 2-24-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (chocoholic_too)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chocoholic_too* »_Paul, could you please check #Y18811 again? Hopefully it'll have a new ETA. Thanks in advance!









_Modified by chocoholic_too at 6:03 PM 2-24-2007_

Production status, ETA next status change is 3/09.


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Awesome!That's faster than the original ETA! Thanks Brendan!
I'm still hoping for early to mid April delivery...


----------



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (chocoholic_too)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mastapj (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Eos pics at last! (TURBO PAUL)*

I am also looking for a DSG Eisemer Blue EOS with Beige or Grey leather interior in California with the following options: Sport Pacakge, DynAudio and Navigation. Are there any of these at a dealership around here and/or on the way?


_Modified by mastapj at 5:30 AM 2-27-2007_


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Eos pics at last! (mastapj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mastapj* »_I am also looking for a DSG Eisemer Blue EOS with Beige or Grey leather interior in California with the following options: Sport Pacakge, DynAudio and Navigation. Are there any of these at a dealership around here and/or on the way?


There are not many. 
* Volkswagen of Stevens Creek in San Jose

Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: Y4Y4 EISMEER BLUE 
Interior Color: TY BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: 9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
PSA 18 INCH ALLOY WHEEL PACKAGE 
PVD NAVIGATION SYSTEM 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE *
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Dirito Bros Walnut Creek Volkswagen in Walnut Creek 
Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: Y4Y4 EISMEER BLUE 
Interior Color: TY BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: 7X1 PARK DISTANCE CONTROL 
9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
PSA 18 INCH ALLOY WHEEL PACKAGE 
PVD NAVIGATION SYSTEM 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE *
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
* Vacaville Volkswagen in Vacaville

Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: Y4Y4 EISMEER BLUE 
Interior Color: TY BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: 7X1 PARK DISTANCE CONTROL 
9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
PIP NAVIGATION PACKAGE WITH IPOD ADAPTER 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE *
These are all for Cali.


----------



## creanium (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: Eos pics at last! (mastapj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mastapj* »_I am also looking for a DSG Eisemer Blue EOS with Beige or Grey leather interior in California with the following options: Sport Pacakge, DynAudio and Navigation. Are there any of these at a dealership around here and/or on the way?

_Modified by mastapj at 5:30 AM 2-27-2007_

There's a 3.2 meeting all those specs coming into California in April/May, but sorry, it's already sold.


----------



## mastapj (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Eos pics at last! (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
There are not many. 
* Volkswagen of Stevens Creek in San Jose

Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: Y4Y4 EISMEER BLUE 
Interior Color: TY BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: 9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
PSA 18 INCH ALLOY WHEEL PACKAGE 
PVD NAVIGATION SYSTEM 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE *
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Dirito Bros Walnut Creek Volkswagen in Walnut Creek 
Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: Y4Y4 EISMEER BLUE 
Interior Color: TY BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: 7X1 PARK DISTANCE CONTROL 
9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
PSA 18 INCH ALLOY WHEEL PACKAGE 
PVD NAVIGATION SYSTEM 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE *
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
* Vacaville Volkswagen in Vacaville

Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: Y4Y4 EISMEER BLUE 
Interior Color: TY BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: 7X1 PARK DISTANCE CONTROL 
9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
PIP NAVIGATION PACKAGE WITH IPOD ADAPTER 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE *
These are all for Cali.









Don't see these listed on these dealers websites. Are they still there? Have any new ones popped up in the last couple days? Thanks for any help you can provide...


----------



## oab97 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Eos pics at last! (mastapj)*

I was hoping that one of the salesmen could take a moment to give me a quick low-down on Comm# X78411: Description, Destination Dealer, and current status. Thanks!


----------



## lobeck (Feb 5, 2002)

TURBO PAUL:
I know that you are able to look up and tell us where certain configured Eoses(?) are headed, but can you also look things up the other way and tell us what stock a particular dealership is due to get in the near future if we give you the dealership's name? If so, I'm curious as to what 2.0T's are coming to either University Volkswagen in Albuquerque or Premier Motorcars in Santa Fe in the near future. Thanks in advance!


----------



## JustinW (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: (lobeck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lobeck* »_TURBO PAUL:
I know that you are able to look up and tell us where certain configured Eoses(?) are headed, but can you also look things up the other way and tell us what stock a particular dealership is due to get in the near future if we give you the dealership's name? If so, I'm curious as to what 2.0T's are coming to either University Volkswagen in Albuquerque or Premier Motorcars in Santa Fe in the near future. Thanks in advance!









Let's be careful not to abuse our dealer friends here -- they offer us a heckuva lotta value already. You can / should be able to answer the "what's due in stock" questions by asking the respective dealers near you. They should be able to look up what's coming down the pipeline, at least to some extent.
Or have you already asked and been refused? I would hope not...


----------



## lobeck (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: (JustinW)*

I wasn't trying to abuse our dealer friends here by any means...my apologies.
To answer your question, Justin. It's not that I've been _refused_ the information, but the salesmen I talked to at each dealership were (in my opinion) unusually vague about what they were getting in when. Maybe they were just trying to get me to get something off their lot rather than exactly what I wanted..._*shrug*_


----------



## JustinW (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: (lobeck)*

Betcha you are right -- some salefolks I've dealt with are strictly focused on clearing off their lot of current inventory. A mighty short term view, IMHO.
You could try emailing some of the stores in your area, listing the car of your dreams. Ask them a) if they have it in stock, or b) do they see one coming, or c) do they see one elsewhere that they'd be willing to trade for. If you let them know you are serious, as in you have money that you are trying hard to get rid of, the good stores out there will treat your inquiry seriously.
Or at least they should.
Give it a shot, and best of luck!


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Paul (or ANYONE),
sorry to cross-post, but I expect that people here may have seen more stickers and more production codes.
do you know what these abbrev. and codes mean at the top of the production codes sticker? In particular, I am wondering because my Eos says "LimEd" near the top, where a "2.0T" posted theirs with "Basis" in this spot. Here is the discussion, with images, in another thread.
Have there been revisions in specifications, or something else?
Does the code "M6F" (instead of FSIM6F" on the mentioned "2.0T") mean anything?
The extended vehicle data also seems to show a beeffier transmission(code 0EN), and some other parts indicated for the TDI-- is this usual, or just lucky?
Thanks,
William


_Modified by kghia at 4:12 PM 3-2-2007_


----------



## JustinW (Aug 8, 2003)

Boy howdy, it's Friday, and getting warmer, and the sun was out today, so I just gotta ask:
TP, would you please check the status of Y04375 for me?
Many thanks!
Justin


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Eos pics at last! (mastapj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mastapj* »_
Don't see these listed on these dealers websites. Are they still there? Have any new ones popped up in the last couple days? Thanks for any help you can provide...

Don't look at the websites, call and ask. All three still show as in-stock at those dealers right now.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Eos pics at last! (oab97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oab97* »_I was hoping that one of the salesmen could take a moment to give me a quick low-down on Comm# X78411: Description, Destination Dealer, and current status. Thanks!

Shows as "*Status - Port Stock, ETA Next Status - 03/14/2007*", the schedule shows it getting to Momentum Volkswagen in Houston "*Dealer Delivered - Week of 03/26/2007*", though it may get there sooner.
*Order Configuration 

Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: C9C9 ISLAND GRAY 
Interior Color: TW BLACK LEATHER 
Options: 9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
PSA 18 INCH ALLOY WHEEL PACKAGE 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE 

Commnum - X78411
VIN - WVWDA71F87V033108
Status - Port Stock*
Nice Eos!!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (lobeck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lobeck* »_TURBO PAUL:
I know that you are able to look up and tell us where certain configured Eoses(?) are headed, but can you also look things up the other way and tell us what stock a particular dealership is due to get in the near future if we give you the dealership's name? If so, I'm curious as to what 2.0T's are coming to either University Volkswagen in Albuquerque or Premier Motorcars in Santa Fe in the near future. Thanks in advance!









No, we can't just look up one dealers inventory, we can only look for specific cars at all dealers in that area. The locator is for us to look for needed cars, not one dealers inventory. I can only see my own inventory that way.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (lobeck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lobeck* »_I wasn't trying to abuse our dealer friends here by any means...my apologies.
To answer your question, Justin. It's not that I've been _refused_ the information, but the salesmen I talked to at each dealership were (in my opinion) unusually vague about what they were getting in when. Maybe they were just trying to get me to get something off their lot rather than exactly what I wanted..._*shrug*_

If you want a specificly equipped Eos, just tell me what you want, and what area, and I can let you know what's on the lots, and what's on order, for that area.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL) (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_Paul (or ANYONE),
sorry to cross-post, but I expect that people here may have seen more stickers and more production codes.
do you know what these abbrev. and codes mean at the top of the production codes sticker? In particular, I am wondering because my Eos says "LimEd" near the top, where a "2.0T" posted theirs with "Basis" in this spot. Here is the discussion, with images, in another thread.
Have there been revisions in specifications, or something else?
Does the code "M6F" (instead of FSIM6F" on the mentioned "2.0T") mean anything?
The extended vehicle data also seems to show a beeffier transmission(code 0EN), and some other parts indicated for the TDI-- is this usual, or just lucky?
Thanks,
William


Sorry I can't be more helpful, but I have never paid any attention to what's on those stickers, we are told they are just a bunch of service codes, and that's all I needed to know. I never noticed any variance between them, as we pull them out of the trunk and stick them in the owners manuals right at customer pick up, so I never see them side by side. With all the crasy codes and bad German to English translations we deal with, I doubt there much significance to what you are reading. But I would even know who to begin asking about those codes and such.....
Oh, and as far as I know, they are factory printed and put in the trunks.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (JustinW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinW* »_Boy howdy, it's Friday, and getting warmer, and the sun was out today, so I just gotta ask:
TP, would you please check the status of Y04375 for me?
Many thanks!
Justin


Wow, getting closer Justin! Showing as "*Status - Intransit From Factory, ETA Next Status - 03/05/2007*", so getting to the port next week! Check after the 6th, and lets see where it's at.


----------



## creanium (Feb 16, 2003)

I know it's a week early, but mind checking to see if maybe there was some early movement on *Y35243*?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (creanium)*


_Quote, originally posted by *creanium* »_I know it's a week early, but mind checking to see if maybe there was some early movement on *Y35243*?

Showing production stock, ETA next status 03/23/2007. Slowly getting there!


----------



## creanium (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Showing production stock, ETA next status 03/23/2007. Slowly getting there! 

Great, thanks Brendan! Guess it did actually change status as before it was in Factory Order Bank.
I'll just have to check back in 2 weeks now to see if it's been built.


----------



## jmg3637 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

How long does it take from the time that an order is placed until there a number to work with?
I placed my order over 2 weeks ago and the dealer told me that he did not yet have a number to look up.
Also What kind of fees are negotiable vs non negotiable in a lease? I saw a Documentation fee of over $500 which sounded high
Thanks again
Jim


----------



## Harnesm (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinW* »_Boy howdy, it's Friday, and getting warmer, and the sun was out today, so I just gotta ask:
TP, would you please check the status of Y04375 for me?
Many thanks!
Justin



_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
Wow, getting closer Justin! Showing as "*Status - Intransit From Factory, ETA Next Status - 03/05/2007*", so getting to the port next week! Check after the 6th, and lets see where it's at. 









It looks like our cars are(were?) on the same boat.
Any movement on X78750? I know it's not quite yet AFTER the 6th, but I just couldn't wait any longer.
Thanks,
Matt


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (jmg3637)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmg3637* »_How long does it take from the time that an order is placed until there a number to work with?
I placed my order over 2 weeks ago and the dealer told me that he did not yet have a number to look up.
Also What kind of fees are negotiable vs non negotiable in a lease? I saw a Documentation fee of over $500 which sounded high
Thanks again
Jim

When an order is placed, we get the commission number immediately.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Harnesm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Harnesm* »_

It looks like our cars are(were?) on the same boat.
Any movement on X78750? I know it's not quite yet AFTER the 6th, but I just couldn't wait any longer.
Thanks,
Matt

Showing as "*Status - Port Stock, ETA Next Status - 03/14/2007*", so should be heading for the dealer the week of the 19th.


----------



## JustinW (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
Showing as "*Status - Port Stock, ETA Next Status - 03/14/2007*", so should be heading for the dealer the week of the 19th.









I assume then that the same is true for trusty ol' Y04375, yes?


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

Hey VW gurus,
What is needed to be known to track down an EOS. I have a Wheat Beige 2.0T tan leatherette with lemans wheels headed to capisrano this month VW in san juan, ca, 92675
any clues?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (archiea)*

VIN or commission number.... So that's what happened to your VW EOS


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (JustinW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinW* »_
I assume then that the same is true for trusty ol' Y04375, yes?









Showing as "*Status - Port Stock, ETA Next Status - 03/13/2007*", so done at the port around the 13th, should get to the dealer the week of the 19th.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_Hey VW gurus,
What is needed to be known to track down an EOS. I have a Wheat Beige 2.0T tan leatherette with lemans wheels headed to capisrano this month VW in san juan, ca, 92675
any clues?

How's this?
*Capistrano Volkswagen
Order Configuration 
Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: D1D1 WHEAT BEIGE METALLIC 
Interior Color: QT BEIGE LEATHERETTE 
Options: EMM RUBBER MATS (SET OF 4) 
ESG SPLASH GUARDS (SET OF 4) 
PLE 2.0 "LE MANS" ALLOY WHEEL PACKAGE 

Commnum - Y18867 
VIN -
Status - Production Stock* 
Showing currently as "*Status - Production Stock, ETA Next Status - 03/08/2007*", so should be getting built today or so!


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

wow, sounds like me....
I wondered why they were telling me that they were expecting delivery inmarch.. hmmm... 
Well,my birthday is on March 14... so I guess we're both piesces! At least it wasn;t built on a monday!!!
TY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
When does the VIN get assigned? Do you knnow what the ETA is vrom build date to shipmment to arrival!!??!


----------



## JustinW (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
Showing as "*Status - Port Stock, ETA Next Status - 03/13/2007*", so done at the port around the 13th, should get to the dealer the week of the 19th.









Am I nuts (ok, don't answer that) or are EOSes making it thru the ports faster these days? Wasn't the stay in port something like 4 weeks back in the Fall -- the supposition being that the cars were going thru very thorough port inspection and such?
Is VWOA now more confident in the product as delivered?
Mind you, I'm not complaining....just curious.










_Modified by JustinW at 7:34 PM 3-8-2007_


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
Options: EMM RUBBER MATS (SET OF 4) 



...when you get the Rubber mats as an options, they still include the carpeted mats, right?


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: (archiea)*

I got the rubber mats at port and the carpeted mats were in the trunk, still in their platic bag for shipment.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (PaulZooms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PaulZooms* »_I got the rubber mats at port and the carpeted mats were in the trunk, still in their platic bag for shipment.

Same here.


----------



## Roku (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (Chris_Gursche)*

Hi Chris,
Could you check #Y29690 again for me?
Thanks
Craig


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_wow, sounds like me....
I wondered why they were telling me that they were expecting delivery inmarch.. hmmm... 
Well,my birthday is on March 14... so I guess we're both piesces! At least it wasn;t built on a monday!!!
TY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
When does the VIN get assigned? Do you knnow what the ETA is vrom build date to shipmment to arrival!!??! 

It's now showing the 9th as next status date, so it's close to being built. The VIN appears when it shows as built. But don't expect the car to get here in March, it's about a month from build to the dealers lot.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (JustinW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinW* »_
Am I nuts (ok, don't answer that) or are EOSes making it thru the ports faster these days? Wasn't the stay in port something like 4 weeks back in the Fall -- the supposition being that the cars were going thru very thorough port inspection and such?
Is VWOA now more confident in the product as delivered?
Mind you, I'm not complaining....just curious.










The answer is 'YES', and the Eos' are getting through the ports faster, too.








Now that it is a regular production car, and issues (if any) have been identified and addressed, so now they can move along through the system more like other VW's.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_
...when you get the Rubber mats as an options, they still include the carpeted mats, right? 

Yes.


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_It's now showing the 9th as next status date, so it's close to being built. The VIN appears when it shows as built. But don't expect the car to get here in March, it's about a month from build to the dealers lot. 









Actually that suits me fine.. I originally had planned to receive it in April. I can;t thank you enough for this help!! ;d


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Roku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Roku* »_Hi Chris,
Could you check #Y29690 again for me?
Thanks
Craig

That commission number doesn't work, recheck it.


----------



## Roku (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

It's a Canadian # - I don't think you can check that.
Hopefully Chris can as he did before.
Craig


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Is there any new ETA on #Y18811 yet? Thanks!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (chocoholic_too)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chocoholic_too* »_Is there any new ETA on #Y18811 yet? Thanks!

Showing as "*Status - Intransit From Factory, ETA Next Status - 04/02/2007*", so due at the port around the 2nd. And your VIN is WVWDB71F77V039558. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

wohoooo!!!! Thanks Paul! I think I may get it before the end of April after all..


----------



## mastapj (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

I have a general question. If I was to special order an Eos (since no dealerships in California seem to have the color/package combos that I want) how long would it take from placing my order to the car being built to it being delivered to the dealership? Any help is greatly appreciated...


----------



## JustinW (Aug 8, 2003)

Ok, either the Easter Bunny is way early or the time tables are off. For my much-anticipated Y04375, which per this thread is expected @ the dealer @ 3-19-07, I got a call TODAY saying that the car is at the dealer and ready for pickup.
Not that I mind (HAH!), but is the order tracking off by this amount with any regularity? Did I just slip to the head of the line or something?
Curious and happy....!!
Justin


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (JustinW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinW* »_Ok, either the Easter Bunny is way early or the time tables are off. For my much-anticipated Y04375, which per this thread is expected @ the dealer @ 3-19-07, I got a call TODAY saying that the car is at the dealer and ready for pickup.
Not that I mind (HAH!), but is the order tracking off by this amount with any regularity? Did I just slip to the head of the line or something?
Curious and happy....!!
Justin

Yup, they do move faster sometimes, and slow as mollases other times. Just depends on how many cars are in front of yours, how many other sold cars are on the same ship (since they get done first), and of course what carrier has room going to your dealers area. 
That's cool that yours came in faster, now go get it!!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (mastapj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mastapj* »_I have a general question. If I was to special order an Eos (since no dealerships in California seem to have the color/package combos that I want) how long would it take from placing my order to the car being built to it being delivered to the dealership? Any help is greatly appreciated...

Well, it averages about three months for an order to get to the dealer from when it's placed in the order system.


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

so paul, with daylight savings coming up, is it safe to say that people will get their Eos at around 1 hour sooner than expected?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_so paul, with daylight savings coming up, is it safe to say that people will get their Eos at around 1 hour sooner than expected? 

At least for the next three weeks, right?


----------



## suber (Feb 7, 2007)

Hello,

can you find something with these numbers:
207793
or
07 1F7312 C9C9VK production week :10
Thx


----------



## suber (Feb 7, 2007)

i find everything about 07 1F7312 C9C9VK
07 year
1F7312 TDi no dsg
C9C9VK grey insland leather red
so can you find something with 207793 ?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (suber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *suber* »_i find everything about 07 1F7312 C9C9VK
07 year
1F7312 TDi no dsg
C9C9VK grey insland leather red
so can you find something with 207793 ?


Is it safe to assume you are in Belgium, and not the US? (red interior not available here) I can't see any cars except US cars, sorry.


----------



## R32bert (Oct 14, 2004)

*Dear Mr. Dealer, I want to buy an Eos... RIGHT NOW PLEASE!*

but I can't find the options combo I want anywhere in CA.
I am considering having one shipped in from out of state even. If you have this combo in stock, please let me know!
I am looking for:
- 2.0t engine
- Candy White w/leather grey Moon Rock interior
- AUTOMATIC transmission (I know, I know, it's for the girl...)
- Sport Package
- Nav system
- don't care which on 6-CD or iPod adapter (are there three levels of audio? if so, then the one that is upgraded from stock -- not the crazy liquid cooled tweeter one -- but might not turn it down if it has it)
- don't need rear sensor/park distance controller thingy, but won't turn it down if it has one
the Sport Package includes 18" wheels, right?








I know that it's a weird combo with the white/grey and the sport package w/automatic, all plus the Nav system... but that's where we landed. am I







?
If you can help, please let me know!









::::::::::::::

Anyone?? Anyone?!
too late!
...we just picked one up from Dirito Bros in Walnut Creek. Now we're an R32 + Eos family!








_Modified by R32bert at 9:47 PM 3-13-2007_


_Modified by R32bert at 11:58 PM 3-14-2007_


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Dear Mr. Dealer, I want to buy an Eos... RIGHT NOW PLEASE! (R32bert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R32bert* »_
Anyone?? Anyone?!
too late!
...we just picked one up from Dirito Bros in Walnut Creek. Now we're an R32 + Eos family!









Congrats! 
Sorry about the delay, but I'm off on Wednesdays, and yeasterday was spent mostly moving cars on the lot in preparation for the 9-15 inches of snow that's coming down now.......


----------



## Friendship7 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Looking to forcefully paddle loud blonde-squared Feller#*

Hi Paul,
I've been lusting over the EOS for a few months now. I just transfered to a new work location, so of course I want one (now!) for my long coastal commute. The combination I want seems to be hard to find, and apparently soon to be discontinued (Wheat). What is available in So. California and what is incoming?
Required:
2.0T FSI w/DSG AT
Wheat Beige / Cornsilk Beige
Sport Package
Dynaudio
17" Avignon (no 18" wheels)
Optional:
PDC (preferred)
Other options will be considered.
I have been told one match is extant, but a dealer trade couldn't be arranged.
Alternately, if a similar vehicle is on dealer order, until what time/stage can a color or other change be submitted?
-------
P.S. The title is a play on my request. 17 is the Feller Number. Apologies for the first version.
_Modified by Friendship7 at 3:37 PM 3-17-2007_


_Modified by Friendship7 at 8:42 PM 3-17-2007_


----------



## R32bert (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Dear Mr. Dealer, I want to buy an Eos... RIGHT NOW PLEASE! (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_Congrats! 
Sorry about the delay, but I'm off on Wednesdays, and yeasterday was spent mostly moving cars on the lot in preparation for the 9-15 inches of snow that's coming down now.......

thanks! and NP! (sorry about the snow!)
I thought this thread was actually more of an "Ask _SOME_ Eos salesman" thread, not the "Ask PAUL the Eos salesman" thread so I wasn't expecting anything from you specifically








Honestly, I expected to see a bunch of car salesmen follow up posts asking me to call them... nothing like a free lead for someone who's alreay decided to buy!








Makes me think of Glengarry Glen Ross: "PUT THAT COFFEE DOWN. Coffee is for closers." (to pick a quote with no swear words in it!)


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Looking to forcefully paddle loud blonde-squared Feller# (Friendship7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Friendship7* »_Hi Paul,
I've been lusting over the EOS for a few months now. I just transfered to a new work location, so of course I want one (now!) for my long coastal commute. The combination I want seems to be hard to find, and apparently soon to be discontinued (Wheat). What is available in So. California and what is incoming?
Required:
2.0T FSI w/DSG AT
Wheat Beige / Cornsilk Beige
Sport Package
Dynaudio
17" Avignon (no 18" wheels)
Optional:
PDC (preferred)
Other options will be considered.
I have been told one match is extant, but a dealer trade couldn't be arranged.
Alternately, if a similar vehicle is on dealer order, until what time/stage can a color or other change be submitted?
-------
P.S. The title is a play on my request. 17 is the Feller Number. Apologies for the first version.
_Modified by Friendship7 at 3:37 PM 3-17-2007_

_Modified by Friendship7 at 4:06 PM 3-17-2007_

There are three showing for the whole US. Two are at dealers now, one is a sold order, so I won't bother listing it:
*Alexandria Volkswagen in Alexandria, VA 
Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: D1D1 WHEAT BEIGE METALLIC 
Interior Color: TY BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: 7X1 PARK DISTANCE CONTROL 
9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE *
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Leith Volkswagen in Cary, NC 
Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: D1D1 WHEAT BEIGE METALLIC 
Interior Color: TY BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: 9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE *
There are no other cars that meet your requirements.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Dear Mr. Dealer, I want to buy an Eos... RIGHT NOW PLEASE! (R32bert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R32bert* »_
thanks! and NP! (sorry about the snow!)
I thought this thread was actually more of an "Ask _SOME_ Eos salesman" thread, not the "Ask PAUL the Eos salesman" thread so I wasn't expecting anything from you specifically








Honestly, I expected to see a bunch of car salesmen follow up posts asking me to call them... nothing like a free lead for someone who's alreay decided to buy!








Makes me think of Glengarry Glen Ross: "PUT THAT COFFEE DOWN. Coffee is for closers." (to pick a quote with no swear words in it!)










It's not just me that helps in here, but there are not that many others. I just felt bad that no one answered you for a couple days. 
Glengarry Glen Ross!


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Looking to forcefully paddle loud blonde-squared Feller# (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
There are three showing for the whole US. Two are at dealers now, one is a sold order, so I won't bother listing it:


thats right baby!! the third should be mine!! ;D
any news? 
Commnum - Y18867
Yeah wheat beige is SCHWEET... too bad US dealers didn't order them.. I thought it gave an elegant look to the cars. All I saw was silver black silver black black black silver, oh Eismer blue, more silver, black, Oh thunder blue... black black silver.....










_Modified by archiea at 9:39 PM 3-18-2007_


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Looking to forcefully paddle loud blonde-squared Feller# (Friendship7)*

there's three wheat beiges here, although I;m not sure of their configuration...
http://www.orangecountyvw.com/en_US/
Wheat beige sport over here... at 38 K it looks pretty loaded!
http://www.newcenturyvw.com/en_US/
there's one over here...
http://www.vwcorona.com/en_US/


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Looking to forcefully paddle loud blonde-squared Feller# (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_
thats right baby!! the third should be mine!! ;D
any news? 
Commnum - Y18867
Yeah wheat beige is SCHWEET... too bad US dealers didn't order them.. I thought it gave an elegant look to the cars. All I saw was silver black silver black black black silver, oh Eismer blue, more silver, black, Oh thunder blue... black black silver.....









No, the third one's not yours, you don't have the Sport Pkg or the Dynaudio. There are way more than three WB Eos' out there, but only three have Sport, Dynaudio, and 17" wheels.








Yours shows as "*Status , Intransit From Factory, ETA Next Status - 04/17/2007*", so getting to the port around the 17th. Here's your order and new VIN:
*Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: D1D1 WHEAT BEIGE METALLIC 
Interior Color: QT BEIGE LEATHERETTE 
Options: EMM RUBBER MATS (SET OF 4) 
ESG SPLASH GUARDS (SET OF 4) 
PLE 2.0 "LE MANS" ALLOY WHEEL PACKAGE *


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Looking to forcefully paddle loud blonde-squared Feller# (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_there's three wheat beiges here, although I;m not sure of their configuration...
http://www.orangecountyvw.com/en_US/
Wheat beige sport over here... at 38 K it looks pretty loaded!
http://www.newcenturyvw.com/en_US/
there's one over here...
http://www.vwcorona.com/en_US/

None of these cars matches his criteria.


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

Yeah, I jsut figured the wheat part was the most important criteria!! ;P
thank you for the update!! So if its inthe port at the 17th, then shipment to Los angeles takes 2 weeks?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_Yeah, I jsut figured the wheat part was the most important criteria!! ;P
thank you for the update!! So if its inthe port at the 17th, then shipment to Los angeles takes 2 weeks?

It should.....
I hear you on the color, but I assume that if someone asks for specific options, that's what they want. Otherwise I'd be posting so many cars for each request, I'd never get any work done.....


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

You know what they say... "once you go wheat, it can't be beat!"


_Modified by archiea at 1:28 PM 3-23-2007_


----------



## mastapj (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Eos pics at last! (mastapj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mastapj* »_I am also looking for a DSG Eisemer Blue EOS with Beige or Grey leather interior in California with the following options: Sport Pacakge, DynAudio and Navigation. Are there any of these at a dealership around here and/or on the way?

_Modified by mastapj at 5:30 AM 2-27-2007_

Paul, you think you can check on this again? Thanks man...


----------



## creanium (Feb 16, 2003)

Any early movement on *Y35243*?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Eos pics at last! (mastapj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mastapj* »__I am also looking for a DSG Eisemer Blue EOS with Beige or Grey leather interior in California with the following options: Sport Pacakge, DynAudio and Navigation. Are there any of these at a dealership around here and/or on the way?_
Paul, you think you can check on this again? Thanks man...

Sure!
This one is in-stock:
* Vacaville Volkswagen in Vacaville 
Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: Y4Y4 EISMEER BLUE 
Interior Color: TY BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: 7X1 PARK DISTANCE CONTROL 
9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
PIP NAVIGATION PACKAGE WITH IPOD ADAPTER 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
These two are on the way to the dealers, due the beginning of April:
*Volkswagen of Stevens Creek in San Jose 
Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: Y4Y4 EISMEER BLUE 
Interior Color: TY BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: 9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
PSA 18 INCH ALLOY WHEEL PACKAGE 
PVD NAVIGATION SYSTEM 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Dirito Bros Walnut Creek Volkswagen
Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: Y4Y4 EISMEER BLUE 
Interior Color: TY BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: 7X1 PARK DISTANCE CONTROL 
9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
PSA 18 INCH ALLOY WHEEL PACKAGE 
PVD NAVIGATION SYSTEM 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE *

That's it for Cali with Navi.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (creanium)*


_Quote, originally posted by *creanium* »_Any early movement on *Y35243*?









Still showing as "*Status - Production Stock, ETA Next Status - 03/20/2007*". It's close to getting built.....


----------



## mastapj (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Eos pics at last! (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
Sure!
This one is in-stock:
* Vacaville Volkswagen in Vacaville 
Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: Y4Y4 EISMEER BLUE 
Interior Color: TY BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: 7X1 PARK DISTANCE CONTROL 
9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
PIP NAVIGATION PACKAGE WITH IPOD ADAPTER 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
These two are on the way to the dealers, due the beginning of April:
*Volkswagen of Stevens Creek in San Jose 
Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: Y4Y4 EISMEER BLUE 
Interior Color: TY BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: 9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
PSA 18 INCH ALLOY WHEEL PACKAGE 
PVD NAVIGATION SYSTEM 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Dirito Bros Walnut Creek Volkswagen
Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: Y4Y4 EISMEER BLUE 
Interior Color: TY BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: 7X1 PARK DISTANCE CONTROL 
9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
PSA 18 INCH ALLOY WHEEL PACKAGE 
PVD NAVIGATION SYSTEM 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE *

That's it for Cali with Navi.









Do you think you can check in Cali for cars with all these options but the luxury package instead of the sport package? Thanks...


----------



## creanium (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
Still showing as "*Status - Production Stock, ETA Next Status - 03/20/2007*". It's close to getting built.....

You mean it didn't actually change status on the 20th? Errr ... they lied!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (creanium)*


_Quote, originally posted by *creanium* »_
You mean it didn't actually change status on the 20th? Errr ... they lied!









That's why it's called an ETA date......and still no status change yet.....


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Eos pics at last! (mastapj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mastapj* »_*I am also looking for a DSG Eisemer Blue EOS with Beige or Grey leather interior in California with the following options: Sport Pacakge, DynAudio and Navigation. Are there any of these at a dealership around here and/or on the way?*
Do you think you can check in Cali for cars with all these options but the luxury package instead of the sport package? Thanks...

So a 2007 Eos 2.0T DSG with Luxury Pkg, Dynaudio, and Navi in Eismeer Blue/Gray interior in Cali. Sorry, but there is only a sold order in the system. There is also one unsold order at Broadwalk VW, but it doesn't even have a scheduled production date at this point yet. It has the Navi/iPod dock, and also has the Park Dist and Rubber Mats. You can IM [email protected] if this is of interest to you, he's a good guy. Other than that, there's nothing in the whole Western Region.


----------



## creanium (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_That's why it's called an ETA date......and still no status change yet.....









Oh well. Thanks for checking again Paul, much appreciated. I'll wait until Monday before requesting another update.


----------



## oab97 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (creanium)*

I haven't asked in a few weeks so can you provide me a status on X78411 please? Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (oab97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oab97* »_I haven't asked in a few weeks so can you provide me a status on X78411 please? Thanks.

It's in the port. ETA next status 3/26. You'll have her very soon!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Eos pics at last! (mastapj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mastapj* »_
Paul, you think you can check on this again? Thanks man...

Sorry, I've been away from the office and Eos forum for a little bit. 
As Paul said, nothing with Eismeer Blue, but I can help get you one. Let me know how I can assist you!


----------



## Sandalman (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: Eos pics at last! (TURBO PAUL)*

Are there any 2.0t Candy White over Grey, Sport Package, Dynaudio, no-Nav available? Slight preference for a traditional manual, but DSG is nice too. Don't care about wheels, as they'll be replaced eventually anyway.


----------



## Friendship7 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Looking... Feller# (TURBO PAUL) New Search*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
There are three showing for the whole US. Two are at dealers now, one is a sold order, so I won't bother listing it:
*Alexandria Volkswagen in Alexandria, VA 
Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: D1D1 WHEAT BEIGE METALLIC 
Interior Color: TY BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: 7X1 PARK DISTANCE CONTROL 
9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE *
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Leith Volkswagen in Cary, NC 
Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: D1D1 WHEAT BEIGE METALLIC 
Interior Color: TY BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: 9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE *
There are no other cars that meet your requirements.









Thanks for the quick response last week. I now see that other dealers post in this forum, but earlier it seemed Paul was the only one. As the combination I wanted is rare, what about California availability with 18" wheels (on-hand or in-transit)?
Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: D1D1 WHEAT BEIGE METALLIC 
Interior Color: TY BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: 9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE 
PSA 18 INCH ALLOY WHEEL PACKAGE


----------



## LDQ (Feb 19, 2007)

*Shipping Delays*

Hi
I read on another post http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3146709 that there were delays in shipping the Eos to the UK. I have hunted for any news of this on the web but was unable to confirm. I was wondering if any of the guys had heard anything through the VW grapevine about general delays in Setubal?
Cheers
Lee


----------



## creanium (Feb 16, 2003)

Happy Monday everyone!








Paul or Brendan, do either of you mind checking to see if *Y35243* has finally been built?
Thanks!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Eos pics at last! (Sandalman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sandalman* »_Are there any 2.0t Candy White over Grey, Sport Package, Dynaudio, no-Nav available? Slight preference for a traditional manual, but DSG is nice too. Don't care about wheels, as they'll be replaced eventually anyway.

Looked at Texas for you.
Rod East Volkswagen in San Antonio has this on the way, due the end of April:
*Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V2 EOS 2.0T MANUAL 
Exterior Color: B4B4 CANDY WHITE 
Interior Color: TX GRAY LEATHER 
Options: 7X1 PARK DISTANCE CONTROL 
9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
PSA 18 INCH ALLOY WHEEL PACKAGE 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE *
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Rusty Wallis Volkswagen in Garland has this coming in mid-April: 
*Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: B4B4 CANDY WHITE 
Interior Color: TX GRAY LEATHER 
Options: 7X1 PARK DISTANCE CONTROL 
PSA 18 INCH ALLOY WHEEL PACKAGE 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE *
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
And Park Cities Volkswagen in Dallas is getting two of these the end of April:
*Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: B4B4 CANDY WHITE 
Interior Color: TX GRAY LEATHER 
Options: EMM RUBBER MATS (SET OF 4) 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE *
That's all for Texas.....


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Looking... Feller# (TURBO PAUL) New Search (Friendship7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Friendship7* »_
Thanks for the quick response last week. I now see that other dealers post in this forum, but earlier it seemed Paul was the only one. As the combination I wanted is rare, what about California availability with 18" wheels (on-hand or in-transit)?
Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: D1D1 WHEAT BEIGE METALLIC 
Interior Color: TY BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: 9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE 
PSA 18 INCH ALLOY WHEEL PACKAGE

The two I posted before are the only ones in the whole US.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Shipping Delays (LDQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LDQ* »_Hi
I read on another post http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3146709 that there were delays in shipping the Eos to the UK. I have hunted for any news of this on the web but was unable to confirm. I was wondering if any of the guys had heard anything through the VW grapevine about general delays in Setubal?
Cheers
Lee









I know nothing about what's happening outside the US....sorry.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (creanium)*


_Quote, originally posted by *creanium* »_Happy Monday everyone!








Paul or Brendan, do either of you mind checking to see if *Y35243* has finally been built?
Thanks!














































Yea! *Status - Intransit From Factory, ETA Next Status - 05/07/2007*, so that's the ETA at US port! 
* Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77X3 EOS 3.2L AUTO 
Exterior Color: Y4Y4  EISMEER BLUE 
Interior Color: TY BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: 9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
PIP NAVIGATION PACKAGE WITH IPOD ADAPTER 
PS1 SPORT PACKAGE 1 

Commnum - Y35243
VIN - WVWDB71F37V042229
Status - Intransit From Factory*


----------



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

great news everyone. VW's subcontracted delivery company went bankrup, so expect delayes at port


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (Jpics)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jpics* »_great news everyone. VW's subcontracted delivery company went bankrup, so expect delayes at port









Details??
Is this the US based delivery subcontractor that does the overland transportation? Or are we talking the shipping company delivering worldwide?
Kevin


----------



## creanium (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_





































Yea! *Status - Intransit From Factory, ETA Next Status - 05/07/2007*, so that's the ETA at US port! 
* Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77X3 EOS 3.2L AUTO 
Exterior Color: Y4Y4 EISMEER BLUE 
Interior Color: TY BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: 9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
PIP NAVIGATION PACKAGE WITH IPOD ADAPTER 
PS1 SPORT PACKAGE 1 

Commnum - Y35243
VIN - WVWDB71F37V042229
Status - Intransit From Factory*

WOO HOO!! Thanks Paul! Well I'll probably be a bit quiet in this thread until late-April/early-May








You guys are awesome, thanks so much for your service.


----------



## oab97 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_It's in the port. ETA next status 3/26. You'll have her very soon!

Since it's now 3/29 I figure I'm not being a pest by asking for another update on X78411. Thanks in advance.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Jpics)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jpics* »_great news everyone. VW's subcontracted delivery company went bankrup, so expect delayes at port









I miss this thread







----and I can hear a collective














at














that news
all i can say is hang in there----the EOS is well worth the wait---just think, you are missing the spring runnoff (depending on where you live) and your cars will stay clean by avoiding the salty/muddy puddles
and since I love mine ...........


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (oab97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oab97* »_
Since it's now 3/29 I figure I'm not being a pest by asking for another update on X78411. Thanks in advance.

Port Stock, eta 3/29. It hasn't left the port yet, but it will soon.







A little bit more and you'll have it.


----------



## oab97 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Argh!
On 3/3/07 Turbo Paul reports:
*Status - Port Stock, ETA Next Status - 03/14/2007*
Then 3/24/07 Brendan reports:
*It's in the port. ETA next status 3/26*
Now 3/29 Brendan reports:
*Port Stock, eta 3/29*
The VW Group port facility at the Port of Houston is only a 20 minute drive from where I am sitting right now. It's driving me NUTS! to know the car is just sitting over there and I can't have it.








Nevertheless, I appreciate as always Paul and Brendan's willingness to provide us with the data. Thanks guys.


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (oab97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oab97* »_
The VW Group port facility at the Port of Houston is only a 20 minute drive from where I am sitting right now. It's driving me NUTS! to know the car is just sitting over there and I can't have it.










Sitting there? You should be so lucky... they are probably joy riding in it and fartin' in the brand new seats (there is a taco bell chain near the ports). Then they slap one of those stickers saying that it was preselected as a test vehicle to "explain" the 70 miles on the ODO. The interior ends up wiht a faint scent like old socks wrapped in bacon that won't go away...


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (oab97)*

LOL, welcome to the world of waiting for your Eos to arrive. I think everyone had a tiny little personal hell when it came to their Eos waiting experience








BTW - 3 weeks later and the dealership still hasn't gotten the lubricant they need to lube the seals with. Supposedly they ordered it over 3 weeks ago...still nothing.


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Any chance there's some early movement on Y18811 yet? Thanks!( Biting my nails..)


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (chocoholic_too)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chocoholic_too* »_Any chance there's some early movement on Y18811 yet? Thanks!( Biting my nails..)









Well, I don't remember where it was last time, but now it's at sea, showing as "*Status - Intransit From Factory, ETA Next Status - 04/05/2007*", so it should get to the port about the 5th. The VIN is WVWDB71F77V039558.


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Well ,last ETA was supposed to be 4/2 but I realize that's why there is that "E" in ETA.







Thanks Paul!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

So quiet here.......


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_So quiet here.......









Thinking the same thing...


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
Well, I don't remember where it was last time, but now it's at sea, showing as "*Status - Intransit From Factory, ETA Next Status - 04/05/2007*", so it should get to the port about the 5th. The VIN is WVWDB71F77V039558. 









So I'll make some noise then....How about some good news for me??Pretty please?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (chocoholic_too)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chocoholic_too* »_
So I'll make some noise then....How about some good news for me??Pretty please?

Same status, still shows today.....we'll see what's there tomorrow!


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








This is actually harder than at the beginning of my order wait. So close....I can almost taste it!!!..










_Modified by chocoholic_too at 5:24 PM 4-5-2007_


----------



## robabroad (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (chocoholic_too)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chocoholic_too* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








This is actually harder than at the beginning of my order wait. So close....I can almost taste it!!!..









_Modified by chocoholic_too at 5:24 PM 4-5-2007_

We're in the same boat. Literally!
My 3.2L Thunder/Gray arrived (supposedly) in RI yesterday as well. I'm in Columbus. We'll probably get our cars about the same time. The wait has been killing me too--the only consolation is that the weather has been terrible lately.
Only days to go.....
Rob


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (chocoholic_too)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chocoholic_too* »_
So I'll make some noise then....How about some good news for me??Pretty please?

Woohoo! Now showing as "*Status - Port Stock, ETA Next Status - 04/17/2007*", so should be heading for your dealer around the 17th. So you 'should' get it by the end of the month. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Allright!!! Thanks Paul!!


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (robabroad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robabroad* »_
We're in the same boat. Literally!
My 3.2L Thunder/Gray arrived (supposedly) in RI yesterday as well. I'm in Columbus. We'll probably get our cars about the same time. The wait has been killing me too--the only consolation is that the weather has been terrible lately.
Only days to go.....
Rob

hey it might even be on the same transporter! When did you order yours? 
I ordered mine 12/29 and I sure didn't think it was going to be this long. Although after reading more on this forum I realized I might be in for a long one. The initial dealer ETA was 5/14! So hopefully I can beat that by a few weeks.


----------



## robabroad (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (chocoholic_too)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chocoholic_too* »_hey it might even be on the same transporter! When did you order yours? 
I ordered mine 12/29 and I sure didn't think it was going to be this long. Although after reading more on this forum I realized I might be in for a long one. The initial dealer ETA was 5/14! So hopefully I can beat that by a few weeks.

I ordered mine in January: the order went in on 1/22. My dealer has been back and forth on the dates. First, he thought 3/29, then 4/26, then 4/1, now next week. I guess with the 3.2 and such a new car, it's guesswork.
Given what Paul has said, I bet it won't be until the end of the month. We probably will be on the same transport. *Turbopaul*: would that be a safe assumption? BTW, my VIN is WVWFB71F27V039010, I'd be curious whether my next update is 4/17 just like chocoholic_too.
Anyway, it's painful because I've already sold my Audi. But, who cares with this weather, right?
Rob


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

yo TP,
Did comnum Y18867 get affected by the port problem? its duein port on april 17th... Thanks..


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (robabroad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robabroad* »_
I ordered mine in January: the order went in on 1/22. My dealer has been back and forth on the dates. First, he thought 3/29, then 4/26, then 4/1, now next week. I guess with the 3.2 and such a new car, it's guesswork.
Given what Paul has said, I bet it won't be until the end of the month. We probably will be on the same transport. *Turbopaul*: would that be a safe assumption? BTW, my VIN is WVWFB71F27V039010, I'd be curious whether my next update is 4/17 just like chocoholic_too.
Anyway, it's painful because I've already sold my Audi. But, who cares with this weather, right?
Rob

Yours shows as "*Status - Port Stock, ETA Next Status - 04/16/2007*", but this is the ETA of date it's released from the port to the carrier or rail. They are still likely to move out at the same time.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_yo TP,
Did comnum Y18867 get affected by the port problem? its duein port on april 17th... Thanks..

The ETA is now showing as "*Status - Intransit From Factory, ETA Next Status - 04/25/2007*", so not at the port yet....


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

BEGIN TRANSMISSION
Turbo Paul, VWvortex serial number 517496304856746358
Rodger Doger... I need recon on two, I repeat two, EchoOscarSierras, ASAP!
One Candy White/moonrock interior, VictorIndiaNovember number:
WhiskeyVictorWhiskeyDeltaAlpha71Foxtrot87Victor028054
One Silver Essence/MoonRockGray interior, VictorIndiaNovember number...
WhiskeyVictorWhiskeyDeltaAlpha71Foxtrot27Victor018975

er... OK too much DELTA FORCE for me...








I just need the specs on these two EOS's below.. like their accessories... they should be two sport editions...
VIN: WVWDA71F87V028054
VIN: WVWDA71F27V018975 

Thanks!!!


----------



## creanium (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_BEGIN TRANSMISSION
Turbo Paul, VWvortex serial number 517496304856746358
Rodger Doger... I need recon on two, I repeat two, EchoOscarSierras, ASAP!
One Candy White/moonrock interior, VictorIndiaNovember number:
WhiskeyVictorWhiskeyDeltaAlpha71Foxtrot87Victor028054
One Silver Essence/MoonRockGray interior, VictorIndiaNovember number...
WhiskeyVictorWhiskeyDeltaAlpha71Foxtrot27Victor018975

er... OK too much DELTA FORCE for me...








I just need the specs on these two EOS's below.. like their accessories... they should be two sport editions...
VIN: WVWDA71F87V028054
VIN: WVWDA71F27V018975 

Thanks!!!

I have to admit, I actually laughed out loud while reading that.








Anyway, Paul, mind checking to see if there's any date adjustments on *WVWDB71F37V042229* please? Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (archiea)*

VIN: WVWDA71F87V028054
Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: B4B4 CANDY WHITE 
Interior Color: TX GRAY LEATHER 
Options: 7X1 PARK DISTANCE CONTROL 
9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
PIP NAVIGATION PACKAGE WITH IPOD ADAPTER 
PSA 18 INCH ALLOY WHEEL PACKAGE 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE 

VIN: WVWDA71F27V018975 
Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: 5H5H SILVER ESSENCE 
Interior Color: TX GRAY LEATHER 
Options: 7X1 PARK DISTANCE CONTROL 
PVD NAVIGATION SYSTEM 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE 
Loved the post! Whiskey Tango Foxtrot!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (creanium)*


_Quote, originally posted by *creanium* »_
I have to admit, I actually laughed out loud while reading that.








Anyway, Paul, mind checking to see if there's any date adjustments on *WVWDB71F37V042229* please? Thanks!









In transit inland, ETA to the port 5/07


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_VIN: WVWDA71F87V028054
Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: B4B4 CANDY WHITE 
Interior Color: TX GRAY LEATHER 
Options: 7X1 PARK DISTANCE CONTROL 
9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
PIP NAVIGATION PACKAGE WITH IPOD ADAPTER 
PSA 18 INCH ALLOY WHEEL PACKAGE 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE 

VIN: WVWDA71F27V018975 
Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: 5H5H SILVER ESSENCE 
Interior Color: TX GRAY LEATHER 
Options: 7X1 PARK DISTANCE CONTROL 
PVD NAVIGATION SYSTEM 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE 
Loved the post! Whiskey Tango Foxtrot!

Roger Doger, sarge. _B_rave_T_ango_W_hiskey, does that WhiskeyAlphaUniform Sport Package come with Paddle shifters? Over.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_
Roger Doger, sarge. _B_rave_T_ango_W_hiskey, does that WhiskeyAlphaUniform Sport Package come with Paddle shifters? Over.









That's affirm.


----------



## Sandalman (Aug 11, 2002)

Are there any other 2.0t white, grey leather sport packages with dynaudio out there? Tranny isn't critical to me.


----------



## creanium (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
In transit inland, ETA to the port 5/07
 
Thanks Brendan. No change still. Will check back in a month.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Sandalman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sandalman* »_Are there any other 2.0t white, grey leather sport packages with dynaudio out there? Tranny isn't critical to me.

There's lots of them out there, but none in TX. There is one intransit to Rod East Volkswagen in San Antonio, due there the week of 05/07/2007. 
*Order Configuration 

Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V2 EOS 2.0T MANUAL 
Exterior Color: B4B4 CANDY WHITE 
Interior Color: TX GRAY LEATHER 
Options: 7X1 PARK DISTANCE CONTROL 
9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
PSA 18 INCH ALLOY WHEEL PACKAGE 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE *
That's the only one on the way to TX at this point.


----------



## Sandalman (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_That's the only one on the way to TX at this point.









Thank you so much! Is there a way for me to have a Houston dealer "kidnap" it out of the pipeline or would I be better off calling San Antonio? (May 7 is 2 days before my birthday







)


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Sandalman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sandalman* »_
Thank you so much! Is there a way for me to have a Houston dealer "kidnap" it out of the pipeline or would I be better off calling San Antonio? (May 7 is 2 days before my birthday







)

If you are already working with a dealer ask them, if not, and if the drive is not too bad, call that dealer or email their internet dept and ask about making a deal on it.


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Allright, here's my last request for an update (hopefully







) for WVWDB71F77V039558. I hope it's on the way to my dealer ( lie to me if you have to...







) 
Thanks!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (chocoholic_too)*

Intransit inland, ETA 4/23. So close!


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Wohooo! Just got a call from my dealer. I'm picking up my new baby tomorrow! 
Brendan, seems like you're were the good luck charm. THANKS!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (chocoholic_too)*








Enjoy your new Eos! Don't forget to post pics.


----------



## robabroad (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (chocoholic_too)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chocoholic_too* »_Wohooo! Just got a call from my dealer. I'm picking up my new baby tomorrow! 
Brendan, seems like you're were the good luck charm. THANKS!









Oh, the agony!







I hope this means I'm next!!! I'm looking forward to your first report. BTW, the weather is supposed by be sunny, high 60s and low 70s this weekend. Have fun (you lucky devil)!
(I wasn't going to ask again, but would anyone mind checking on WVWFB71F27V039010?)
Rob


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (robabroad)*

Shows in transit inland, ETA 4/16. Call your dealer, it might be there!


----------



## robabroad (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Shows in transit inland, ETA 4/16. Call your dealer, it might be there!

Woo-hoo, my 3.2 is here. I'm taking delivery tomorrow....
Weather report for Columbus, Ohio: Sunny and 70s all weekend. 
Perfect!
Rob


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (robabroad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robabroad* »_
Woo-hoo, my 3.2 is here. I'm taking delivery tomorrow....
Weather report for Columbus, Ohio: Sunny and 70s all weekend. 
Perfect!
Rob

Looks like the truck stopped in Cinci first and then headed up to Columbus the next day.








When I picked mine up yesterday afternoon it was drizzeling on the way over there but when I drove back home the sun was out, 67F and of course I had the top down!!! 
It was meant to be. Today, a whole differnent story. Nothing but rain. But so far no leaks!!
Congrats on your new ride and have fun reading that manual! I'm already through it.


----------



## creanium (Feb 16, 2003)

Alright, starting to get anxious.








Anything new on *WVWDB71F37V042229* ? Thanks guys!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (creanium)*


_Quote, originally posted by *creanium* »_Alright, starting to get anxious.








Anything new on *WVWDB71F37V042229* ? Thanks guys!









Intransit from Factory, ETA 5/07. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

Ten Hut!
can either of you gents get a VictorIndianNovember for comnum Y18867... Thats VIN number puh-lease!
or to be totally gung-ho...
Roger-doger:
Need VictorIndianNovember for Comnum YankeeWunAitAitSiksSeven. ETA from Civillian Dealer reads May WunFife. Please Verify.
Over. 


_Modified by archiea at 2:09 PM 4-26-2007_


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_Ten Hut!
can either of you gents get a VictorIndianNovember for comnum Y18867... Thats VIN number puh-lease!
or to be totally gung-ho...
Roger-doger:
Need VictorIndianNovember for Comnum YankeeWunAitAitSiksSeven. ETA from Civillian Dealer reads May WunFife. Please Verify.
Over. 








It's showing as "*Status - Port Stock, ETA Next Status - 05/07/2007*", so it's close!
*Order Configuration 

Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: D1D1 WHEAT BEIGE METALLIC 
Interior Color: QT BEIGE LEATHERETTE 
Options: EMM RUBBER MATS (SET OF 4) 
ESG SPLASH GUARDS (SET OF 4) 
PLE 2.0 "LE MANS" ALLOY WHEEL PACKAGE 

Commnum - Y18867
VIN - WVWBA71FX7V040309
Status - Port Stock *


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

what exactly do they do at the ports, Master Sargent TP? The port is in Santa Monica, right? I got an ETA of May 15th, so what do they do with it for 2 weeks, drive around the port doing doughnuts?











_Modified by archiea at 7:27 PM 4-26-2007_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (archiea)*

San Diego for CA


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_what exactly do they do at the ports, Master Sargent TP? The port is in Santa Monica, right? I got an ETA of May 15th, so what do they do with it for 2 weeks, drive around the port doing doughnuts?










How did you guess? That's what they call 'breaking it in'. 
All the cars go through a quality control process, like a mini assembly line, were they try everything on the car, and give it a full inspection, and install any 'Port Installed Options' that the car is getting. That hopefully gets the cars defect free when they are shipped to the dealers. It just takes time to move through this process, as there can be thousands of cars there at any given time.


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
How did you guess? That's what they call 'breaking it in'. 
All the cars go through a quality control process, like a mini assembly line, were they try everything on the car, and give it a full inspection, and install any 'Port Installed Options' that the car is getting. That hopefully gets the cars defect free when they are shipped to the dealers. It just takes time to move through this process, as there can be thousands of cars there at any given time. 

I wouldn't mind that job.... ;P 
BTW, what is the dealer position on paint defects... I saw an eos on the dealer lot with a quater-sized paint blemish on the bumper. 

San diego, eh? I knew this car looked familiar on the dock. Here's a video of one of those inspectors hard at work testing out our Eos..... that new car smell might be burnt rubber!!!
hey mastapj, here theya re testing out your baby.... Since you ordered 17" and it shipped with 18" they were looking to correct the oversight. they are too nice. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWyWMaVAc8g
here's the training video for the dock inspectors.... This one also shows how they were testing the premium audio system as well... How nice! Hey creanium, that may be your dynaudio system that they are testing.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YU36cLT3xtA
Here's more training videos on how to inspect EOS at the port... they seem quite thorough...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4yCnZIbcT4


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (archiea)*

Off topic, but check out this commercial that I saw when looking at the post above:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwE1TcESE-w


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

You dealer boyz...
i;ve noticed alot of red dot sales tags on EOS's. I had negotiated 500 over invoice on another incoming eos, but I'd like to take advantage of the sales. would a dealer honor my 500 over invoice on one of the lot cars, plus offer me the $3000 rebate being offered on the lot car? meaning, is the rebate from the factory, where our initial deal regarding 500 over invoice on a custom order would equal the same profit margin to the dealer as 5oo over invoice plus offering me the 3K off rebate on the rebated car? Thnaks in advance...


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
How did you guess? That's what they call 'breaking it in'. 
All the cars go through a quality control process, like a mini assembly line, were they try everything on the car, and give it a full inspection, and install any 'Port Installed Options' that the car is getting. That hopefully gets the cars defect free when they are shipped to the dealers. It just takes time to move through this process, as there can be thousands of cars there at any given time. 

couldn't resist








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83auuj9BDho


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_You dealer boyz...
i;ve noticed alot of red dot sales tags on EOS's. I had negotiated 500 over invoice on another incoming eos, but I'd like to take advantage of the sales. would a dealer honor my 500 over invoice on one of the lot cars, plus offer me the $3000 rebate being offered on the lot car? meaning, is the rebate from the factory, where our initial deal regarding 500 over invoice on a custom order would equal the same profit margin to the dealer as 5oo over invoice plus offering me the 3K off rebate on the rebated car? Thnaks in advance...

$3,000 rebate?? I know of no money back on the Eos.....there is $3,000 customer loyalty if you own a Touareg or Passat and buy a new Touareg, but that's all I know of, and I pull all the programs for the dealership......


----------



## creanium (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_San Diego for CA

Sometimes it pays living in San Diego








(although technically the port is in National City, but then again it's still San Diego Bay)








Satellite view of the port


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

NYCE!!! I wonder what allof the white ones are on the right... is that how they come wrapped? I recall seeing one similarly wrapped arriving at a dealership/.


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
$3,000 rebate?? I know of no money back on the Eos.....there is $3,000 customer loyalty if you own a Touareg or Passat and buy a new Touareg, but that's all I know of, and I pull all the programs for the dealership......









One dealer had it under their internet sales, theother sent me an email for a couple of grand off. I know that the former has the sale on just 5 of their inventory.. and they appear to be the ones that have been on the lot for almost 5 months.







That may explain things...


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_
One dealer had it under their internet sales, theother sent me an email for a couple of grand off. I know that the former has the sale on just 5 of their inventory.. and they appear to be the ones that have been on the lot for almost 5 months.







That may explain things...

Yup, dealer discount and factory rebate or two very different things.


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

CRAP!!! this wait is KILLING ME!!!! I CAN'T TAKE IT ANYMORE!!!!







I think I'm cracking... Nothing works anymore!: breathing, drinking, fantacising, sitting in EOS at dealerships, stalking owners.... NOTHING!! I'm out of pastimes!!! I..... I.... need a new fix... I need help.... professional help!!!!!







I'm falling apart at the seams... its ugly....


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_CRAP!!! this wait is KILLING ME!!!! I CAN'T TAKE IT ANYMORE!!!!







I think I'm cracking... Nothing works anymore!: breathing, drinking, fantacising, sitting in EOS at dealerships, stalking owners.... NOTHING!! I'm out of pastimes!!! I..... I.... need a new fix... I need help.... professional help!!!!!







I'm falling apart at the seams... its ugly....
















Try to hang on....it's still showing 5/7 as next status, so at least it hasn't gotten worse. That's only about a week, and sometimes they move faster than what they show....I'm crossing my fingers for ya!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_CRAP!!! this wait is KILLING ME!!!! I CAN'T TAKE IT ANYMORE!!!!







I think I'm cracking... Nothing works anymore!: breathing, drinking, fantacising, sitting in EOS at dealerships, stalking owners.... NOTHING!! I'm out of pastimes!!! I..... I.... need a new fix... I need help.... professional help!!!!!







I'm falling apart at the seams... its ugly....
















Sounds like you picked the wrong week to quit sniffing glue...


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Sounds like you picked the wrong week to quit sniffing glue...









Rodger, Roger.


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Sounds like you picked the wrong week to quit sniffing glue...









Thanks. I got the ETA from the dealer as may 15th. It doesn't dull the pain though.... and no glue is stron enough to help!! sniff...








AHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## technicalchicken (Apr 28, 2007)

*Looking for Eismeer Blue 6 speed manual Sport in South Florida*

My wife is looking for a Eismeer Blue Y4Y4 Beige Leather Interior TY
with Sport Package WAU 6 speed manual Eos.
We went to several dealerships in south florida and none of them have that available. One dealership even told us that manual transmission do not come with sport package. The other dealership told us that there is no Eismeer Blue manual in the whole US and if we have to special order the car, it will take 6 months. Is that all true? My wife really like the eismeer blue color and we are willing to wait for a month or two.
Simon


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Looking for Eismeer Blue 6 speed manual Sport in South Florida (technicalchicken)*

Well, there are two in the whole nation. One is in NY, and one is in IL. 
If you have to order the car, it should take 3-4 months, not 6.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Looking for Eismeer Blue 6 speed manual Sport in South Florida ([email protected])*

There is one for sale on ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...QrdZ1
Interestingly it is a VW buy-back (I bet one could get a good deal):
2007 Volkswagen EOS 2.0T SPORT PKG Convertible with a SIX SPEED MANUAL TRANSMISSION and only 3,000 original miles. Eismeer Blue with grey leather interior. Only one previous owner and never smoked in. This EOS has the $3690 Sport Package, rear park distance control, 17 inch sport wheels, SIRIUS satellite radio, heated seats, aluminum interior trim, dual power sport seats, sport suspension, in-dash cd changer and mp3 player, remote keyless entry, and more. This EOS is in excellent condition inside and out, no disappointments. We found no issues at all, but VW did tell us that they bought this vehicle back from the original owner due to a minor water leak on the passenger side door seal. The local VW dealer could not solve the problem quickly enough and the original customer complained enough that VW Corporate stepped in and gave them a new car and took this one back. They then repaired the issue and sold the vehicle to us. We have paperwork from VW Corporate stating that the vehicle has been repaired and that the factory bumper to bumper warranty and powertrain warranty are still valid. This vehicle is not a lemon law buyback and it does not have a branded title or any type of title history issue. The title and carfax are 100% clean. This EOS is covered by the VW factory bumper to bumper warranty until 09-08-2010 or 50,000 miles and the VW powertrain warranty until 09-08-2011 or 60,000 miles.


----------



## technicalchicken (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: Looking for Eismeer Blue 6 speed manual Sport in South Florida ([email protected])*

Could you tell me which dealer have the car in IL and NY please?
We are actually going to New York Albany area next week. Perhaps we can look at the car when we are in there or even purchase it there.
Usually how much will the dealer charge to ship the car from NY to FL?
Thanks Again
Simon


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Looking for Eismeer Blue 6 speed manual Sport in South Florida (technicalchicken)*

This one has Dynaudio
Dealer 408123 
Name Donaldson's, Inc. 
Address 
5700 Sunrise Hwy
Sayville, NY 11782 
Phone (631) 5676400 
Fax (631) 5673003 
This one just has the sport pkg. 
Dealer 402125 
Name Anderson Volkswagen 
Address 
PO Box 1828, 360 N. Route 31
Crystal Lake, IL 60012 
Phone (815) 4554330 
Fax (815) 4796332 

I'm not sure how much a dealer would charge to ship the car. I've shipped cars from Las Vegas to here for $300, but it always depends on what deal the trucking company works out with the dealership.


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! (inhale) AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!
i just needed to say that....


_Modified by archiea at 4:52 PM 5-2-2007_


----------



## ame1209 (May 3, 2007)

Hi there,
Would you be able to search for an EISMEER blue/cornsilk - either base auto or lux package? I'm in the Philadelphia area. I have my heart set on this color. I thought I had a deal with one guy, went to pick it up and it had been sold the night before. I'm still bitter








thank you thank you thank you








Amelia


----------



## wkc (Mar 25, 2007)

I went to my local dealer and he search it for me on his computer. Basically he told me he could transport the car from another dealer within 100 miles for no charge.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (ame1209)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ame1209* »_Hi there,
Would you be able to search for an EISMEER blue/cornsilk - either base auto or lux package? I'm in the Philadelphia area. I have my heart set on this color. I thought I had a deal with one guy, went to pick it up and it had been sold the night before. I'm still bitter








thank you thank you thank you








Amelia

Found no lux pkgs, but found a few base ones! This dealer has two:
Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: Y4Y4 EISMEER BLUE 
Interior Color: QT BEIGE LEATHERETTE 
Options: EMM RUBBER MATS (SET OF 4) 
Dealer 406506 
Name Piazza Volkswagen of Ardmore 
Address 
150 W Lancaster Ave
Ardmore, PA 19003 
Phone (610) 8964853 
Fax (610) 6497619


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

wow. here in the west coast you practically trip over lux/sport packaged EOS....


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

OMG OMG OMG ...

I just got an email from the dealer..

MY CAR IS HERE!!! >i repeat< MY CAR IS HERE!!!
I feel like a husband who's wife's water just broke.. the baby is coming! WHAT DO I DO?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_OMG OMG OMG ...

I just got an email from the dealer..

MY CAR IS HERE!!! >i repeat< MY CAR IS HERE!!!
I feel like a husband who's wife's water just broke.. the baby is coming! WHAT DO I DO? 


Get the towels and head out here!







Sprint full speed there!!


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

Roger willco!
Crap!! its like being drafted to EOS basic training. I gotta get out there, inspect the cadet, do about 600 miles of basic training until the eos is COMBAT READY! Get some OEMplus options like a standard issue M16, a 45, blade, helmut, field kit... ;D


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_Roger willco!
Crap!! its like being drafted to EOS basic training. I gotta get out there, inspect the cadet, do about 600 miles of basic training until the eos is COMBAT READY! Get some OEMplus options like a standard issue M16, a 45, blade, helmut, field kit... ;D

We want pics!








And congrats!


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
We want pics!








And congrats!

You want pics? oh you're gonna get pix.... bandwidth-bustin' pics... pics of little details like rivets in the wheel wells kind of stuff... crazy stuff!!!!
Thanks for the congrats!!!


----------



## creanium (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (creanium)*

Hmmm, I was convinced that our car was on the same boat as Archie's (literally, heh) but I guess not. Congrats on the new car!!
So with that said, any news on *WVWDB71F37V042229* ? Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (creanium)*

Port stock, ETA 5/15! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

hey crenium,, I found a video of your car... its still undergoing its defensive driving tests..








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rz46vu1M1eY


----------



## creanium (Feb 16, 2003)

So a good friend of mine is a service tech up at the VW dealership that we ordered our Eos through and he sent me this picture.








Our Eos has arrived!! It's currently undergoing PDI and detailing and should be ready for pickup tomorrow.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (creanium)*

Congratulations, looks like your baby's umbilical cord is still attached in the lower left of the photo!


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (flheat)*

I just saw the cord lol....CUT IT!!!


----------



## jmg3637 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: (archiea)*

MY ETA was 5/7 as well
Dealer emailed me and said it is IN PORT and the new ETA is 5/16


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (kpiskin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kpiskin* »_No, it's best served cold;-)

I think I'm going to be sick...


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Wow, this thread sure fell of the radar.....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Hello Paul,
I'm looking for a base 6spd Eos in the Seattle area, and would like silver. Could you help me out?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Hello Paul,
I'm looking for a base 6spd Eos in the Seattle area, and would like silver. Could you help me out?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_









Well if all you are going to do is laugh at me, I'm just going to have to ask Brendan.








(It's that kind of morning around here.







)


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Well if all you are going to do is laugh at me, I'm just going to have to ask Brendan.








(It's that kind of morning around here.







)

Swamped here, two GTI's so far....








Oh, and I do have a base Eos manual trans at the port.......


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
Swamped here, two GTI's so far....








Oh, and I do have a base Eos manual trans at the port.......

Nice. I need to order more of those, I usually just stock sports and lux's. Stock what sells I guess. 
NBC out this morning, and that's all we have done. Thanks to Brendan, holding down the fort.







At least we have a local Gourmet HotDog place catering our lot.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Dogs and burgers here on Monday, we're open 10-5.....at least we get food.


----------



## je24 (May 29, 2007)

Hello,
I was wondering if someone could search for a candy white EOS 2.0T beige interior with just the sport package (or as close as possible) in/near the Pittsburgh PA area.
Thanks
Jay


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (je24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *je24* »_Hello,
I was wondering if someone could search for a candy white EOS 2.0T beige interior with just the sport package (or as close as possible) in/near the Pittsburgh PA area.
Thanks
Jay

No problem Jay, which transmission?


----------



## je24 (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Sorry, forgot to include that. Looking for DSG.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (je24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *je24* »_Hello,
I was wondering if someone could search for a candy white EOS 2.0T beige interior with just the sport package (or as close as possible) in/near the Pittsburgh PA area. Looking for DSG.
Thanks
Jay

There are two in PA. They are at:
*Fred Beans Volkswagen in Devon 
Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: B4B4 CANDY WHITE 
Interior Color: TY BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: 9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE *
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Wyoming Valley Motors in Kingston 
Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: B4B4 CANDY WHITE 
Interior Color: TY BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: PIT IPOD ADAPTER 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE *

There are a couple cars with only the Sport Pkg, nothing else, I don't know if any of these dealers are close to you at all, but the dealers are Fairfield Volkswagen in Fairfield, OH, Luther West Side Volkswagen in Saint Louis Park, MN, and Hallmark Volkswagen at Cool Springs in Franklin, TN. 
Hope these help!


----------



## griffsmom (May 25, 2007)

Hi all! I'm new to posting here but have been lurking for a few weeks, researching my future Eos purchase. I have found myself unintentionally negotiating with 2 dealers for a 2.0T/A, candy white on moonrock grey, with either the lux pkg or no lux, but upgraded stereo, 17" Le Mans and iPod adapter. 
I have a question for the salesmen here at the forum in terms of being fair in my negotiations (sorry-long): the first person I dealt with was the Internet sales manager at dealer #1. He has been responsive, straightforward and extremely pleasant to work with. He is willing to offer me $1,000 over dealer invoice on the non-lux Eos described above. 
While I've been e-mailing with him, a buddy my husband works with did some work for an owner of another VW dealership and told him I was looking to buy an Eos. The guy said for me to call and he'd offer invoice or possibly even below. He is also nice, but if I buy the car from the 1st dealer, I'll get a free loaner when I take my car in for service. The 2nd dealer is farther from my home and I won't be taking it there for service.
I have since e-mailed the first salesman and told him of the other dealer's offer. He said his dealership would match any other offer. Now I'm waiting for the second guy to give me some numbers.
I'm not trying to jerk either dealer around, and I certainly don't want them to feel that way, and yet, I'm torn between wanting to get the best deal. Am I just being silly, or is there some sort of unwritten "negotiating ethics" I'm violating? Also what should my next step be?
Sorry for the long post! TIA!!
ETA: I also told the 2nd dealer when I spoke to him that I had been talking with the first guy and he was going to give me $1,000 over invoice. I haven't talked to the 2nd guy since the first guy said he'd match anything. (I've really been trying to forthright with both of them.)


_Modified by griffsmom at 12:35 AM 6-12-2007_


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: (griffsmom)*

griffsmom --- you are doing the right thing in shopping around. Many people will go to 2+ dealers to try to go back/forth and get the best deal. Personally, I'd say the local dealer (closer, rental, etc) sounds like a better deal even if the price turns out a little higher. But knowing the soft new car sales market right now, I am sure you'll find both dealers will match each other's offers till they are blue in the face. Good luck, and happy shopping!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (griffsmom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *griffsmom* »_Hi all! I'm new to posting here but have been lurking for a few weeks, researching my future Eos purchase. I have found myself unintentionally negotiating with 2 dealers for a 2.0T/A, candy white on moonrock grey, with either the lux pkg or no lux, but upgraded stereo, 17" Le Mans and iPod adapter. 
I have a question for the salesmen here at the forum in terms of being fair in my negotiations (sorry-long): the first person I dealt with was the Internet sales manager at dealer #1. He has been responsive, straightforward and extremely pleasant to work with. He is willing to offer me $1,000 over dealer invoice on the non-lux Eos described above. 
While I've been e-mailing with him, a buddy my husband works with did some work for an owner of another VW dealership and told him I was looking to buy an Eos. The guy said for me to call and he'd offer invoice or possibly even below. He is also nice, but if I buy the car from the 1st dealer, I'll get a free loaner when I take my car in for service. The 2nd dealer is farther from my home and I won't be taking it there for service.
I have since e-mailed the first salesman and told him of the other dealer's offer. He said his dealership would match any other offer. Now I'm waiting for the second guy to give me some numbers.
I'm not trying to jerk either dealer around, and I certainly don't want them to feel that way, and yet, I'm torn between wanting to get the best deal. Am I just being silly, or is there some sort of unwritten "negotiating ethics" I'm violating? Also what should my next step be?
Sorry for the long post! TIA!!
ETA: I also told the 2nd dealer when I spoke to him that I had been talking with the first guy and he was going to give me $1,000 over invoice. I haven't talked to the 2nd guy since the first guy said he'd match anything. (I've really been trying to forthright with both of them.) 

Wow, I wish more of my customers felt bad about playing us off each other......








There's nothing wrong with shopping around for your best deal, just remember that the best deal isn't always the lowest price. Things like the service loaner car, your comfort with who you are dealing with, etc, also come into play, and that is all part of what becomes your best deal. 
Good luck getting your new Eos! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

I echo Pauls comments. There is nothing wrong with getting the best deal, but the best deal isn't the lowest number. Usually the lowest price doesn't have the best service. 
Make sure you buy the best overall package. He might not have the lowest price, but if his service has been great, he should be rewarded. A nice bottle of wine goes a long way too.


----------



## je24 (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Turbo Paul - Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: (griffsmom)*

I wouldn't feel bad at all. It's just good business.
I prefer getting bids via email from all area dealers BUT the closest. That way your not wasting too much of anyone's time, and you get down to the bottom line quickly. Do a bit of back and forth until you have the best price, and then see if your closest dealer will match it. Let them know you will service it there if you buy from them, and they may just beat that price. Do it late in the month, and who knows how well you can do.


----------



## griffsmom (May 25, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback, everyone. It's good to know I'm on the right track.


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: (griffsmom)*

Hey Brendan and Paul,
Do you have any official word on the 08 Eos such as when they can be ordered, when they will be in the showrooms, etc.?
Andy


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (cb391)*

Andy,
I've been able to order them for some time now, and I expect them in August.


----------



## lobeck (Feb 5, 2002)

Paul/Brendan/Anyone who can help:
We had to put our search for our Eos on hold for a bit, but we're back in the hunt now. Whenever one of y'all gets a chance, could you see if there is one with the following configuration out there:
2.0T (w/ DSG)
Luxury Package
Dynaudio upgrade
Park Distance Control
Splash Guards (would be nice to have, but not a dealbreaker at all)
Our first color combo choice would be Island Gray w/ Cornsilk Beige. Second choice would be Eismeer Blue/Cornsilk. Third choice would be Candy White/Cornsilk.
If there aren't any in NM, we'd be willing to go to either AZ, TX, or _maybe_ CA for the purchase.
Thanks in advance for all your help! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by lobeck at 12:11 PM 6-20-2007_


_Modified by lobeck at 2:34 PM 6-20-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (lobeck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lobeck* »_Paul/Brendan/Anyone who can help:
We had to put our search for our Eos on hold for a bit, but we're back in the hunt now. Whenever one of y'all gets a chance, could you see if there is one with the following configuration out there:
2.0T (w/ DSG)
Luxury Package
Dynaudio upgrade
Park Distance Control
Splash Guards (would be nice to have, but not a dealbreaker at all)
Our first color combo choice would be Island Gray w/ Cornsilk Beige. Second choice would be Eismeer Blue/Cornsilk. Third choice would be Candy White/Cornsilk.
If there aren't any in NM, we'd be willing to go to either AZ, TX, or _maybe_ CA for the purchase.
Thanks in advance for all your help! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by lobeck at 12:11 PM 6-20-2007_

_Modified by lobeck at 2:34 PM 6-20-2007_

No luck on the first color, but there is some luck on the second choice. 
*Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: B4B4 CANDY WHITE 
Interior Color: TX GRAY LEATHER 
Options: 7X1 PARK DISTANCE CONTROL 
9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
WL2 PACKAGE 2 - LUXURY 
Dealer 425016 
Name Hewlett Volkswagen 
Address 
7951 Hewlett Loop Rd.
Georgetown, TX 78626 
Phone (512) 6813500 
Fax (512) 6813555 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
If you don't mind Nav:
Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: B4B4 CANDY WHITE 
Interior Color: TX GRAY LEATHER 
Options: 7X1 PARK DISTANCE CONTROL 
9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
PIP NAVIGATION PACKAGE WITH IPOD ADAPTER 
WL2 PACKAGE 2 - LUXURY 
Dealer 425019 
Name Boardwalk Volkswagen 
Address 
601 S. Central Expwy.
Richardson, TX 75080 
Phone (214) 4535000 
Fax (214) 4535050 
*
I know it is a bit of a trip, but if you make it all the way out here, there are three without Nav, and one with that I can get for you
* Three of these here: 
Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: B4B4 CANDY WHITE 
Interior Color: TY BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: 7X1 PARK DISTANCE CONTROL 
9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
WL2 PACKAGE 2 - LUXURY 
*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (lobeck)*

Couldn't find anything in your first choice color, and nothing in NM.








There are three of these out in Cali if you dont mind the drive, and all are close enough to me that I can help you with them.
*
Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: B4B4 CANDY WHITE 
Interior Color: TY BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: 7X1 PARK DISTANCE CONTROL 
9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
WL2 PACKAGE 2 - LUXURY 
*

In TX, there is another one just like it at 
* 
Dealer 425016 
Name Hewlett Volkswagen 
Address 
7951 Hewlett Loop Rd.
Georgetown, TX 78626 
Phone (512) 6813500 
Fax (512) 6813555 
*


----------



## griffsmom (May 25, 2007)

The car I want will have to be acquired through a dealer trade. What actually is involved in a dealer trade and does it cost the dealer acquiring the car from the other dealer? If so how much, and is it customary to pass that acquisition cost on to the purchaser?


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (griffsmom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *griffsmom* »_The car I want will have to be acquired through a dealer trade. What actually is involved in a dealer trade and does it cost the dealer acquiring the car from the other dealer? If so how much, and is it customary to pass that acquisition cost on to the purchaser?

My dealer had the car driven down from another dealer in Gardena.
No charge to me, but that was only about 40 miles away. I don't know much more about it other than my own experience. Some dealers may have a mileage limit and if goes over that, they either won't trade or else there may be some sort of charge. It's all probably dealer dependant.


----------



## oj1480 (Jun 6, 2006)

hey i am thinking to buy an eos
you guys have any idea what's the best current price now?
2.0t any color with leather.
thanks.


----------



## griffsmom (May 25, 2007)

*Re: (SoCalMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalMan* »_
My dealer had the car driven down from another dealer in Gardena.
No charge to me, but that was only about 40 miles away. I don't know much more about it other than my own experience. Some dealers may have a mileage limit and if goes over that, they either won't trade or else there may be some sort of charge. It's all probably dealer dependant.

Thanks for the info, SoCalMan. The dealer (down your way) that I have been working with wants to charge me what it would cost to flatbed the car to their dealership. I don't know what that costs, but it sounds expensive!


----------



## griffsmom (May 25, 2007)

*Re: (oj1480)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oj1480* »_hey i am thinking to buy an eos
you guys have any idea what's the best current price now?
2.0t any color with leather.
thanks.

Don't know if this helps or not, but I'm getting a 2.0T, auto trans, lux, PDC, and iPod adapter, for invoice (not MSRP). I think CR says if you can get $400-$500 over invoice, it's a good deal.
Good luck!


----------



## JustinW (Aug 8, 2003)

Lori,
I had my last car flatbedded (?) from CT to VA because I could not find a comparable one locally (Passat Wagon, 5 speed, with specific color combo). The dealer offered a very good price and added the cost of trucking on top. I don't recall, I think it was in the range of $500 (?), which after a long time searching was worth it to me.
An alternative is to go down and buy the car from the current dealer.
Buying from the local dealer may be wiser overall, in that you'll establish now a relationship that likely will be extended via service visits.
Long story short, if that specific car is *the one* you want, go for it.
And yes, I still have the wagon, too!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (oj1480)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oj1480* »_hey i am thinking to buy an eos
you guys have any idea what's the best current price now?
2.0t any color with leather.
thanks.

It depends on the market in your part of the country. Once the initial gotta have it died down on the Eos, typical selling prices out in the bay area are between invoice deals at the end of the month, to $1,000 over for long distance locates. 
If you are within $500 or so of invoice on any VW, you are in great shape.


----------



## griffsmom (May 25, 2007)

Could someone be so kind as to search and see where the following car is in transit? My dealer says that it is due to arrive 7/3/07, but is there any more specific info? TIA!!
Model Year: 2007 
Model: EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: CANDY WHITE 
Interior Color: MOONROCK GRAY LEATHER 
Options: (7X1) PARK DISTANCE CONTROL 
(PIT) IPOD ADAPTER 
(WL2) PACKAGE 2 - LUXURY


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (griffsmom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *griffsmom* »_Could someone be so kind as to search and see where the following car is in transit? My dealer says that it is due to arrive 7/3/07, but is there any more specific info? TIA!!
Model Year: 2007 
Model: EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: CANDY WHITE 
Interior Color: MOONROCK GRAY LEATHER 
Options: (7X1) PARK DISTANCE CONTROL 
(PIT) IPOD ADAPTER 
(WL2) PACKAGE 2 - LUXURY 



It's intransit from the factory right now, and due to the port in SoCal on 7/03. It's due to the dealer on the week of 7/23.


----------



## griffsmom (May 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks Brendan!


----------



## griffsmom (May 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *griffsmom* »_Could someone be so kind as to search and see where the following car is in transit? My dealer says that it is due to arrive 7/3/07, but is there any more specific info? TIA!!
Model Year: 2007 
Model: EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: CANDY WHITE 
Interior Color: MOONROCK GRAY LEATHER 
Options: (7X1) PARK DISTANCE CONTROL 
(PIT) IPOD ADAPTER 
(WL2) PACKAGE 2 - LUXURY 




_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
It's intransit from the factory right now, and due to the port in SoCal on 7/03. It's due to the dealer on the week of 7/23.









Brendan, if i could impose one more time....are you able to tell what dealer is receiving this car? Thanks!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (griffsmom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *griffsmom* »_
Brendan, if i could impose one more time....are you able to tell what dealer is receiving this car? Thanks!!!










Dealer 422501 
Name Commonwealth Volkswagen 
Address 
1450 Auto Mall Drive
Santa Ana, CA 92705 
Phone (714) 5657500 
Fax (714) 8368457


----------



## oktasha (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I am hoping to purchase a new 2008 EOS in the very near future. I was told that the 08's won't arrive at the dealers until Nov. or Dec. 2007, but I am hoping to obtain one sooner. I have seen the 2008 tentative specs on this VWVortex and I am very thankful to whomever posted them. However, I have not yet seen an official options package from the dealers or from the U.S. VW.com for the 2008 EOS. 
Do any of the dealers who frequent this Dealers Thread have any information on the 2008 EOS's that they can provide? Such as: Detailed Options package information, Pricing for the different Trims (Invoice & MSRP), expected 2008 arrival dates, etc. Example: on the Thread titled "2008 EOS changes in an easy to read chart" it mentioned Audio System Upgrade -- what does that mean?
Until I obtain the detailed option sheets, I don't want to order my EOS -- I don't want to pay MSRP -- I have been trying to wait patiently so that I can negotiate the best price possible, but I still want to obtain all of the options that I am interested in.
I would appreciate any assistance that I receive.
Tasha


----------



## shorenuf (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (oktasha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oktasha* »_I am hoping to purchase a new 2008 EOS in the very near future. I was told that the 08's won't arrive at the dealers until Nov. or Dec. 2007, but I am hoping to obtain one sooner. I have seen the 2008 tentative specs on this VWVortex and I am very thankful to whomever posted them. However, I have not yet seen an official options package from the dealers or from the U.S. VW.com for the 2008 EOS.
I would appreciate any assistance that I receive.
Tasha









Hi Tasha -- I wrote to VW of A and asked the same question -- when will the final specs for 2008 be available to the public?
Here is their (somewhat ambiguous) response:
"The 2008 model year Eos is tentatively scheduled to be released in the
North American market late summer to early fall of 2007, vw.com will
have updates shortly before introduction. We apologize for any
inconvenience this may have caused and encourage you to keep in touch
with our website or your local vw dealer for future model information. "
With that being the case, I ordered in mid June -- the dealers get an updated sheet each month from Volkswagen. Nothing had changed from May to June. The dealer didn't anticipate any drastic changes before the factory started production of the 2008's.
For sure, there was not a lot of dealing to be done over price with a practically pre-production special order, but I got a fair deal. (Yes, there were real numbers here, but on second thought I choose to respect my dealer's privacy.) There were several things thrown in including A krytox seal lube at delivery. I also got an excellent trade for my 1998 Cabrio, and settled on a handshake with no deposit.
I was told there would be a 16 week wait (mid October).
Go ahead and do it!!!! It's like anything else, who knows what they will add and change for mid year? 
Good luck with your purchase!!
Roberta


_Modified by shorenuf at 2:31 PM 7-6-2007_


----------



## oktasha (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: (shorenuf)*

Thanks Roberta,
I will print your post (for moral support for myself) and I will head down to my local dealer this weekend. Thanks again for your support -- it is nice to realize that there is someone else who also wants an 08 EOS right along with me. I have my whole family and all of co-workers all anxious about my new EOS -- they have all informed me that they can't wait until I get it because they all want to take a ride in it!
Have a great weekend. Thanks again.
Tasha


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (oktasha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oktasha* »_I am hoping to purchase a new 2008 EOS in the very near future. I was told that the 08's won't arrive at the dealers until Nov. or Dec. 2007, but I am hoping to obtain one sooner. I have seen the 2008 tentative specs on this VWVortex and I am very thankful to whomever posted them. However, I have not yet seen an official options package from the dealers or from the U.S. VW.com for the 2008 EOS. 
Do any of the dealers who frequent this Dealers Thread have any information on the 2008 EOS's that they can provide? Such as: Detailed Options package information, Pricing for the different Trims (Invoice & MSRP), expected 2008 arrival dates, etc. Example: on the Thread titled "2008 EOS changes in an easy to read chart" it mentioned Audio System Upgrade -- what does that mean?
Until I obtain the detailed option sheets, I don't want to order my EOS -- I don't want to pay MSRP -- I have been trying to wait patiently so that I can negotiate the best price possible, but I still want to obtain all of the options that I am interested in.
I would appreciate any assistance that I receive.
Tasha









Our first 2008 Eos for this dealership will be arriving at the port next week, and is due at the dealership fairly soon after that. In-other-words, the specs are all final, and they have been for months. If you order one now, they take about 3 months to arrive, so you'd likely have your car in October.








The audio upgrade is the same as 2007, it gets you the 6-Disc CD Changer radio with Sirius from the standard Single Disc radio.


----------



## shorenuf (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (oktasha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oktasha* »_Thanks Roberta,
I will print your post (for moral support for myself) and I will head down to my local dealer this weekend. Thanks again for your support -- it is nice to realize that there is someone else who also wants an 08 EOS right along with me. I have my whole family and all of co-workers all anxious about my new EOS -- they have all informed me that they can't wait until I get it because they all want to take a ride in it!
Have a great weekend. Thanks again.
Tasha









Tasha,
Just so you know -- I put all the available build options and several dealer options on the car, so MSRP was quite a bit above the base price for the LUX. That in itself allowed for some extra wiggle room. And, I have been using this dealership for the past 7 1/2 years, so we have a mutual respect for each other at this point.
So -- whatcha gonna get -- model, color, interior -- I know how much I thought about it ?!?!
Best of luck with your purchase -- stay strong!!!!! 
Roberta


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

On top of it as always is our very own TurboPaul. I just got back from my dealer trade, and already it was up.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_On top of it as always is our very own TurboPaul. I just got back from my dealer trade, and already it was up.

















Your own dealer trade......please, that's what we hire drivers for! You are too valuable at your desk to be out doing trades!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_








Your own dealer trade......please, that's what we hire drivers for! You are too valuable at your desk to be out doing trades!









It's my day off, and it's a car for my best friend, so there isn't enough gross to pay for a driver.







I was actually driving the dealer trade when Tasha called me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## je24 (May 29, 2007)

*Re:*

Brendan and Paul,
I posted a similar question to this in another thread but wanted to ask you directly. I have decided to get a 2008 Eos instead of a 2007, but really want the sport suspension. I am new to Volkswagens so I am not familiar with what the dealers offer. Do your dealerships offer any kind of dealer-installed sport suspensions for the Eos that would have full warranty coverage? If not, do you know if Volkswagen will make a sport suspension available to the dealer for 2008 since the sport package is not available with the 2.0T? I would prefer to get something from Volkswagen specifically for the Eos instead of aftermarket (and that is similar to the suspension with the sport package).
Thanks
Jay


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Re: (je24)*

Jay,
I don't have the current Drivers Gear parts catalogue, so I'm not sure if there is anything from VW. I know almost all of our other cars have drivers gear suspension kits, and if installed at the time of delivery, should retain the full 4/50k warranty. For instance, it's common for people to get the drivers gear springs on the GTI since it has a huge fender gap, and the warranty covers it when it is installed before delivery. 
There are also a ton of options in the aftermarket in case VW doesn't have anything. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shorenuf (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Drivers Gear catalogue for Eos/Passat*

This is what it says in the catalogue:
"Sport Springs*
Custom-made for Volkswagen to increase
chassis responsiveness and lower your
Volkswagen model by 25-30mm. Result:
an aggressive stance and performance ride.
2.0 manual 3C0 071 678
2.0, 3.6 and 3.6 4MOTION
automatic 3C0 071 679"
So, doesn't list the Eos, but still worth checking into further.


----------



## GTIR6 (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
It's my day off, and it's a car for my best friend, so there isn't enough gross to pay for a driver.







I was actually driving the dealer trade when Tasha called me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I have done countless trades my self too


----------



## zenkk (May 13, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

hello - 
Are there any base (no options) models in the Los Angeles area? Every dealership I've gone to has only loaded models.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (zenkk)*

I searched for a base automatic, and there are a ton of them. Talk to a dealer, tell them you want a base one, and they should be able to get them. There are a few base sticks out there too if you are looking for one. 
Let me know what colors you want, and if you want a stick or auto, and I can steer you towards some dealers.


----------



## zenkk (May 13, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Base stick. I don't care about the color. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (zenkk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zenkk* »_Base stick. I don't care about the color. Thanks!

This dealer has two
*
Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F75V2 EOS MANUAL 
Exterior Color: H7H7 PAPRIKA RED 
Interior Color: QR BLACK LEATHERETTE 
Options: PCI CLIMATRONIC 
Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F75V2 EOS MANUAL 
Exterior Color: 5H5H SILVER ESSENCE 
Interior Color: QR BLACK LEATHERETTE 
Options: PCI CLIMATRONIC 

Dealer 422599 
Name Capistrano Volkswagen 
Address 
32922 Valle Road
San Juan Capistrano, CA 92675 
Phone (949) 4934511 
Fax (949) 4930064 
*
This dealer has two of these:
*
Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F75V2 EOS MANUAL 
Exterior Color: 5H5H SILVER ESSENCE 
Interior Color: QR BLACK LEATHERETTE 
Options: PCI CLIMATRONIC 

Dealer 422503 
Name Volkswagen Santa Monica, Inc. 
Address 
2440 Santa Monica Blvd
Santa Monica, CA 90404 
Phone (310) 8291888 
Fax (310) 8293906 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F75V2 EOS MANUAL 
Exterior Color: H7H7 PAPRIKA RED 
Interior Color: QR BLACK LEATHERETTE 
Options: PCI CLIMATRONIC 
Dealer 422595 
Name New Century Volkswagen 
Address 
1220 S. Brand Blvd.
Glendale, CA 91204 
Phone (818) 5526263 
Fax (818) 5526299 
*


----------



## seamonkeydvm (Jun 14, 2007)

*Could the salesmen please look for an Eos....*

I'd love to find a 2007 Thunder Blue/Titan Black Manual Sport. 
I am ready to buy and more than willing to travel outside CA to pick it up! 
Any help would be greatly appreciated!
J


_Modified by seamonkeydvm at 7:51 PM 7-11-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Could the salesmen please look for an Eos.... (seamonkeydvm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seamonkeydvm* »_I'd love to find a 2007 Thunder Blue/Titan Black Manual Sport. 
I am ready to buy and more than willing to travel outside CA to pick it up! 
Any help would be greatly appreciated!
J

_Modified by seamonkeydvm at 7:51 PM 7-11-2007_

Here is one that should be close to you. 
*
Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V2 EOS 2.0T MANUAL 
Exterior Color: A1A1 BLACK 
Interior Color: TW BLACK LEATHER 
Options: 7X1 PARK DISTANCE CONTROL 
PSA 18 INCH ALLOY WHEEL PACKAGE 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE 

Dealer 422580 
Name South Bay Volkswagen 
Address 
3131 National City Blvd
National City, CA 91950 
Phone (619) 3364020 
Fax (619) 4776730 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Out of the area:

Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V2 EOS 2.0T MANUAL 
Exterior Color: A1A1 BLACK 
Interior Color: TW BLACK LEATHER 
Options: 9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
EMM RUBBER MATS (SET OF 4) 
PSA 18 INCH ALLOY WHEEL PACKAGE 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE 
Dealer 419400 
Name Strong Volkswagen, Inc. 
Address 
1070 South Main Street
Salt Lake City, UT 84101 
Phone (801) 5962200 
Fax (801) 5963600 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V2 EOS 2.0T MANUAL 
Exterior Color: A1A1 BLACK 
Interior Color: TW BLACK LEATHER 
Options: 9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE 
Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V2 EOS 2.0T MANUAL 
Exterior Color: A1A1 BLACK 
Interior Color: TW BLACK LEATHER 
Options: 7X1 PARK DISTANCE CONTROL 
9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
PSA 18 INCH ALLOY WHEEL PACKAGE 
PVD NAVIGATION SYSTEM 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE 
Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V2 EOS 2.0T MANUAL 
Exterior Color: A1A1 BLACK 
Interior Color: TW BLACK LEATHER 
Options: 9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
EMM RUBBER MATS (SET OF 4) 
ESG SPLASH GUARDS (SET OF 4) 
PSA 18 INCH ALLOY WHEEL PACKAGE 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE 

Dealer 420156 
Name Osborn Automotive 
Address 
8303 West Colfax Avenue
Lakewood, CO 80214 
Phone (303) 2371311 
Fax (303) 2338205 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V2 EOS 2.0T MANUAL 
Exterior Color: U1U1 THUNDER BLUE 
Interior Color: TX GRAY LEATHER 
Options: PIT IPOD ADAPTER 
PSA 18 INCH ALLOY WHEEL PACKAGE 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE 
Dealer 423322 
Name Carter Volkswagen, Inc. 
Address 
5202 Leary Ave NW
Seattle, WA 98107 
Phone (206) 7827474 
Fax (206) 7839974 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V2 EOS 2.0T MANUAL 
Exterior Color: U1U1 THUNDER BLUE 
Interior Color: TY BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: 7X1 PARK DISTANCE CONTROL 
PSA 18 INCH ALLOY WHEEL PACKAGE 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE 
Dealer 423324 
Name Overturf Motor Company, Inc. 
Address 
1016 W Columbia Dr
Kennewick, WA 99336 
Phone (509) 5863185 
Fax (509) 5864136 
*
That's it for the western region!


----------



## seamonkeydvm (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Could the salesmen please look for an Eos.... ([email protected])*

Wow Brendan, your response was so quick I think you must be a speed typist too! 
I have a question or two left for you, if you don't mind, since my heart is set on a Sport Thunder Blue with Titan Black in Manual. 
1. Would you mind searching nationwide? I have no problem getting a last minute long flight and arriving with cash + approved financing in hand at the drop of a hat with minimal wheeling and dealing. Of course, I'd alternately pay the shipping to me if that was dealer's preference.
2. Since my understanding is no more Thunder/Titan and no more Sport suspension for 08, do you think there are any 07 model Eos' left to be delivered to the dealerships? Meaning, am I just s#*t out of luck if there isn't one already on a dealer's lot?
Once again, thanks! You guys may be my last hope....


----------



## zenkk (May 13, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thank you for your help...
I guess there aren't any with cloth seats? I am currently driving a Passat with "Leatherette", which I can't stand. I want cloth seats, which are much more comfortable in my opinion.


----------



## griffsmom (May 25, 2007)

*Re: (zenkk)*

VWoA did not make cloth seats an option for the north American market. You'll have to go to Europe for those.


----------



## seamonkeydvm (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Could the salesmen please look for an Eos.... (seamonkeydvm)*

Turbo Paul, I see you're "online"....could you please check for me?
J


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: Could the salesmen please look for an Eos.... (seamonkeydvm)*

Paul/Brendan,
Comm #026404
Dealer 405080
Any updates?
Thanks!

_Modified by ElCid88 at 1:25 PM 7-14-2007_


_Modified by ElCid88 at 1:26 PM 7-14-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Could the salesmen please look for an Eos.... (seamonkeydvm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seamonkeydvm* »_Wow Brendan, your response was so quick I think you must be a speed typist too! 
I have a question or two left for you, if you don't mind, since my heart is set on a Sport Thunder Blue with Titan Black in Manual. 
1. Would you mind searching nationwide? I have no problem getting a last minute long flight and arriving with cash + approved financing in hand at the drop of a hat with minimal wheeling and dealing. Of course, I'd alternately pay the shipping to me if that was dealer's preference.
2. Since my understanding is no more Thunder/Titan and no more Sport suspension for 08, do you think there are any 07 model Eos' left to be delivered to the dealerships? Meaning, am I just s#*t out of luck if there isn't one already on a dealer's lot?
Once again, thanks! You guys may be my last hope....

Sorry for the delay! I'm out of the office on Thurs and Friday, and all yesterday I was fairly busy. 
Here is the only Thunder/blk Sport 6MT left in the whole US!








*
Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V2 EOS 2.0T MANUAL 
Exterior Color: U1U1 THUNDER BLUE 
Interior Color: TW BLACK LEATHER 
Options: WAU SPORT PACKAGE 

Dealer 401125 
Name Miller Volkswagen 
Address 
175 Heater Road
Lebanon, NH 03766 
Phone (603) 4486363 
Fax (603) 4488992 
*
I'd jump on it!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Could the salesmen please look for an Eos.... (ElCid88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElCid88* »_Paul/Brendan,
Comm #026404
Dealer 405080
Any updates?
Thanks!

_Modified by ElCid88 at 1:25 PM 7-14-2007_

_Modified by ElCid88 at 1:26 PM 7-14-2007_

Factory order bank, no ETA of being built yet.







Bump the thread in a week, and I'll check again for you.


----------



## seamonkeydvm (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Could the salesmen please look for an Eos.... ([email protected])*

Thanks Brendan!


----------



## mevans (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (Jpics)*

Can you locate the following in the Pacific Northwest?
2007 EOS 2.0T DSG Paprika Red / Titan Black Sport
Thanks for your help.
- M


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (mevans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mevans* »_Can you locate the following in the Pacific Northwest?
2007 EOS 2.0T DSG Paprika Red / Titan Black Sport
Thanks for your help.
- M

*
Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: H7H7 PAPRIKA RED 
Interior Color: TW BLACK LEATHER 
Options: WAU SPORT PACKAGE 
Dealer 423337 
Name Hannah Volkswagen 
Address 
3500 NE Auto Mall
Vancouver, WA 98662 
Phone (360) 3140492 
Fax (360) 3140461 
*
That's the only one I found!


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: Could the salesmen please look for an Eos.... ([email protected])*

Thanks Brendan!
Hopefully, we will see progress this week!
Take care!
Comm #026404
Dealer 405080


----------



## mevans (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

Thanks for your reply. I apprecaite it.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Could the salesmen please look for an Eos.... (ElCid88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElCid88* »_Thanks Brendan!
Hopefully, we will see progress this week!
Take care!
Comm #026404
Dealer 405080


Production stock, ETA of being done is 9/07!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (mevans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mevans* »_Thanks for your reply. I apprecaite it.


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

THANKS!
Production stock means? There is a car on line in Silver Essence that they tagged out for completion ETA 9/07?
Assume three-four weeks post 9/07 for delivery to dealer?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (ElCid88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElCid88* »_THANKS!
Production stock means? There is a car on line in Silver Essence that they tagged out for completion ETA 9/07?
Assume three-four weeks post 9/07 for delivery to dealer?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Here is your baby:
*
Model Year: 2008 
Model: 1F77X3 EOS 3.2L VR6 - AUTOMATIC 
Exterior Color: 5H5H SILVER ESSENCE 
Interior Color: TX GRAY LEATHER 
Options: 9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
EMM MATS (PORT INSTALLED) 
ESG SPLASH GDS (PORT INSTALLED) 
PVD NAVIGATION SYSTEM 
PXU BI-XENON HEADLIGHTS W/AFS 
*
After it finishes being built on 9/07, it will take a few weeks to get from Portugal to the US, and then a few weeks to get from the port to your dealer. I cannot open the events page on a sold order (all of your personal info is in it, so only the dealership that owns the car can look), but if you call your dealer they can give you an ETA to dealer delivery.


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

Thanks Brendan!
So one question. Nav in dash, CD changer in armrest.
Did I need to order IPOD adapter in glove box or is it standard?
If not standard, is it too late to add it? My dealer told me it was included...
Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (ElCid88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElCid88* »_Thanks Brendan!
So one question. Nav in dash, CD changer in armrest.
Did I need to order IPOD adapter in glove box or is it standard?
If not standard, is it too late to add it? My dealer told me it was included...
Thanks!

An AUX in is still in the glovebox, so you can still plug in an Mp3 player. I personally like the AUX in more than the iPod dock.


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

Brendan,
So if I own an IPOD does the aux jack have a cord to keep IPOD charged?
Thanks again!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (ElCid88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElCid88* »_Brendan,
So if I own an IPOD does the aux jack have a cord to keep IPOD charged?
Thanks again!

No, you'll need another power cable running from the power outlet in the center console.


----------



## Sealy (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I personally like the AUX in more than the iPod dock. 

The iPod dock and controls were designed by someone that never used an iPod and spends most of their time with their head someplace a convertible won't shed light on. I especially like the instruction that to access more than 5 play lists, connect your iPod to your computer and rename the playlists so that they are at the beginning of the list.


----------



## mevans (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

Can you do another check?
Try the luxury package instead of the sport.
2007 EOS 2.0 Paprika Red / Titan Black DSG 
Thanks again!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (mevans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mevans* »_Can you do another check?
Try the luxury package instead of the sport.
2007 EOS 2.0 Paprika Red / Titan Black DSG 
Thanks again!

These ones are lightly loaded. There are a few more with every option, so let me know if those interest you. 
*
Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: H7H7 PAPRIKA RED 
Interior Color: TW BLACK LEATHER 
Options: 7X1 PARK DISTANCE CONTROL 
WL2 PACKAGE 2 - LUXURY 
Dealer 423303 
Name Robert Larson's Autohaus 
Address 
7633 South Tacoma Way
Tacoma, WA 98409 
Phone (253) 4740651 
Fax (253) 4736139 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: H7H7 PAPRIKA RED 
Interior Color: TW BLACK LEATHER 
Options: PVD NAVIGATION SYSTEM 
WL2 PACKAGE 2 - LUXURY 
Dealer 423322 
Name Carter Volkswagen, Inc. 
Address 
5202 Leary Ave NW
Seattle, WA 98107 
Phone (206) 7827474 
Fax (206) 7839974 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: H7H7 PAPRIKA RED 
Interior Color: TW BLACK LEATHER 
Options: 9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
WL2 PACKAGE 2 - LUXURY 

Dealer 423328 
Name Chaplin's Bellevue Volkswagen 
Address 
15000 SE Eastgate Way
Bellevue, WA 98007 
Phone (425) 6412002 
Fax (425) 6432463 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*


----------



## mevans (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

Thnks again Brendan!


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (mevans)*

Thanks Brendan!
Any update or do I assume 9/07 means there will be no change until 7 Sep 07?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (ElCid88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElCid88* »_Thanks Brendan!
Any update or do I assume 9/07 means there will be no change until 7 Sep 07?

That's correct. I cannot see any other details on it till Sept 7.


----------



## LisaK (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

Hi - I've just started reading this forum as I am considering an EOS and there seem to be some extremely knowledgeable people here. I can definitely use some more information and some solid advice. For background, my last car was a Saturn since I could fax them a spreadsheet that included options and prices and say "Let me know when I can pick it up." I'm a terrible negotiator. 
I am luck in that my company is a participant in the VW Supplier Purchase Program which lets me buy a car from a participating dealer (not all participate) for Invoice - any current dealer incentives. I have to provide a certificate of eligibility plus my pay stub to get this price.
I know I am in the market for a 2007 or 2008 EOS, probably 2.0T, with the luxury package, splash guards (I'm in Florida) and maybe the stereo upgrade. Not sure about color yet since I've only seen the swatches and I want to go see them IRL. I rented a 2007 with sport package for one day over a weekend to really drive the car and I liked it quite a bit.
At any rate, can someone educate me about dealer incentive schedules? Being that the 2008's are about to come out, I am hoping that the dealers will get additional incentives on the 2007s and I can get one a bit cheaper (money is tight at the moment, of course). If there are no incentive's coming up I'll get the 2008 probably.
So, can anyone tell me:
1) When to the 2008s arrive in force?
2) Will dealer incentives on the 2007's get better at that time?
3) Am I going to screw around so long waiting for an incentive that I can't get 2007 without a lot of features I don't want to pay for?
4) What else am I not considering?
I appreciate any feedback... I am in over my head here. Oh, my credit union will match the current financing rate that VW is offering (6.49%) so that is a consideration but not a big one.
Thanks,
--Lisa


----------



## seamonkeydvm (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (LisaK)*

Hi Lisa,
I'm not a dealer but I sure have been in negotiations with a few Eos' lately. The cars are great and no real complaints but my deals haven't come through for very specific and odd reasons. I can tell you how I've done so far. I got one dealership recently down to $32,412 on a 2.0T manual + sport package with lots of cool extras (eg Krytox - you need that, and the Eos solar charger - big fun) and the prices have come down substantially in the last few months (was looking to pay a bit under MSRP because I didn't want to negotiate to start but that last price was thousands less). Find the worksheets on what invoice is vs MSRP and shoot for as low as I got! Good luck. Also, some dealerships are flooded with 2007s and panicking where others can't keep 2007s on the floor and are not interested in coming down in price - (maybe something regional or poor ordering policies at some dealers???) so find the ones that have lots of cars that aren't moving (look at their websites) and your price should get better. Many on this forum like 2007 options/packages better anyways (me included) so consider 2007s for a better deal. You need to be flexible with color, options and remind them you are willing to go elsewhere and not be beholden to a certain color/package/optioned car. If not, you're at their mercy (like me). Keep negotiating until you get a flat-out "No" because then you've found their lowest price (the one before that one). Have fun, they're great cars!
J


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (LisaK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LisaK* »_
So, can anyone tell me:
1) When to the 2008s arrive in force?
2) Will dealer incentives on the 2007's get better at that time?
3) Am I going to screw around so long waiting for an incentive that I can't get 2007 without a lot of features I don't want to pay for?
4) What else am I not considering?

Thanks,
--Lisa


Hello Lisa, 
First off, three deep breaths, as I promise it will all end up well for you.







Don't worry, I do this for a living, and I get nervous when I buy cars for myself. 
1. 2008's are coming in now. I sold our first one, and I have many more at the port. 
2. Incentives on the Eos are only on the 3.2 right now; $1,000 back. Things change on a monthly basis, but generally speaking August is a great month for rebates and incentives. 
3. Probably. I don't know about the region you live in, but I'm running out of 2007's here. That really varies by location quite a bit, but in the bay area I'm not swimming in Eoses like I was 6 months ago. 
4. You got me! If you have supplier pricing, I'd just make sure the dealer you talk to will honor it. Some dealers wont. 
Good luck, and feel free to ask any questions you might have!


----------



## LisaK (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Hello Lisa, 
First off, three deep breaths, as I promise it will all end up well for you.







Don't worry, I do this for a living, and I get nervous when I buy cars for myself. 
<snip>
Good luck, and feel free to ask any questions you might have!









Hi Brendan and J,
Thanks for your feedback. I think I will give it a couple of weeks to see if any additional incentives are posted. Since I am amenable to the idea of a 2008 as well as a 2007 it isn't a big risk for me. I may have more questions for you guys at that time, but I think that is it for now. I do appreciate your help, and I'll probably be lurking around the Eos forums in general if you have any thoughts for me.
--Lisa


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (LisaK)*

Incentives will change at the 5th of September, so until then, I don't think anything will change. If it does, I'll post it here!


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

Brendan,
May I ask you an off topic question? Is it possible to trade in 2 cars to buy 1 brand new car? If yes, will I be saving money on sales tax of the new car based on the Trade-in(s)?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (darien)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darien* »_Brendan,
May I ask you an off topic question? Is it possible to trade in 2 cars to buy 1 brand new car? If yes, will I be saving money on sales tax of the new car based on the Trade-in(s)?
Thanks in advance.

You can trade in as many cars as you want to apply towards the new car purchase. 
I California though, you pay sales tax on the full sales price of the new car you buy, and then the trade in's reduce the price from there. 
So if you buy a $30k Eos, and trade in a $10k car, you have an out the door price of about $33k on the Eos, minus the $10k trade for a total expense of $23k.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

Thanks a lot, excellent.


----------



## dcoz (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (darien)*

Any chance you could give me the status of mine? It should be on a ship heading to Australia but I'm interested to see the detail of what it has and any status on progress.
COMM number is 103051. Dont know dealer number but name is Barloworld Glen Waverley, Victoria Australia. 
THanks very much. 
David..


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (dcoz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcoz* »_Any chance you could give me the status of mine? It should be on a ship heading to Australia but I'm interested to see the detail of what it has and any status on progress.
COMM number is 103051. Dont know dealer number but name is Barloworld Glen Waverley, Victoria Australia. 
THanks very much. 
David..

David,
I can only see the Status of US bound cars...


----------



## dcoz (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

OK, thanks anyway..


----------



## lanmarc (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (dcoz)*

David,
Ring your dealer and ask them for the VIN.
You can then go to http://schedule.2wglobal.com/A...=Auto to view the shipping details.
Followed by http://schedule.2wglobal.com/A...ch.do with the ships' name to view its schedule.
Finally, http://www.oilshop.ro/catalog/vagvincore.php will give you a lot of info on the car itself.
You can try my VIN, if you like, to see the sort of information available (WVWZZZ1FZ8V005022).
Regards
Leo


----------



## dcoz (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (lanmarc)*

Thanks for the extra links. I got my VIN from the dealer but it doesnt seem to work in either the shipping link or the VIN decoder link. The dealer confirmed it's arriving at the end of September and expects to be able to give it to me early October. 
The VIN is WVWZZZ1FZ8V011325.
Maybe it's not far enough through the system to show up on these links but if there are any other suggestions people have that would be appreciated!!


----------



## Mr Fred Nerk (Jun 3, 2007)

I tried entering your number to my link and I received the message "No tracking information is available for the Cargo ID you entered". The VI Number is approximately 4000 higher than mine and my EOS is on a ship (Confirmed when I enter my VIN) arriving in Melbourne Sept 11. Perhaps, as we have all encountered, you have been advised of a shipping date a little in advance of reality.


_Modified by Mr Fred Nerk at 4:20 AM 8-20-2007_


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

Paul/Brendan,
Any VIN # yet?
Comm #026404
Dealer 405080
Thanks!
Scott


----------



## dcoz (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Fred Nerk)*

Hmmm... that would be a worry - the only reason I went with them was because they had one on the way...
I dont suppose anyone who has access to the VW systems can do a check on the following VIN to see where it is up to in production?
WVWZZZ1FZ8V011325
Thanks in advance.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (ElCid88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElCid88* »_Paul/Brendan,
Any VIN # yet?
Comm #026404
Dealer 405080
Thanks!
Scott

Production stock, ETA of being finished is 9/07.


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

Thanks!


----------



## dcoz (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (ElCid88)*

Finally my Eos showed up on the shipping website today. Looks like it will arrive in Melbroune on October 3rd on the Taipan. 
It looks like the VIN decoder website at the 'oilshop' url has stopped working. Is there anywhere else that can give the same level of detail as that site used to? 
There are lots of generic decoders but that one seemed to be tied into VW's production systems - maybe they asked for it to be removed.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (dcoz)*

Sure got quiet around here...


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

I already have my Eos, now just considering which performance upgrade to do next lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (kpiskin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kpiskin* »_I already have my Eos, now just considering which performance upgrade to do next lol.

Well, I ran a modded Passat, and he had the downpipe, no cat, intake, and diverter valve done, and my 540 6spd couldn't get away from it. Hope you don't mind the sound of rushing air all the time though.


----------



## Fixer66 (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

So I've been lurking around the EOS forum for abit now and think I've decided to make the switch from my Jetta to an Eos. 
Can anyone tell me if there are any 08 Lux, Paprika Red/Titan Black in the DC/Metro area? I dont believe I need any other options other than what is standard in the Lux model.
I've gotten two quotes from couple of dealers for $32790 & $32708. These seem like good prices, anyone agree or disagree?
Thanks for any input!!!!


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (Fixer66)*

Paul/Brendan,
Any VIN # yet? Production Stock ETA 9/07...
Comm #026404
Dealer 405080
Thanks!
Scott


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (Fixer66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fixer66* »_So I've been lurking around the EOS forum for abit now and think I've decided to make the switch from my Jetta to an Eos. 
Can anyone tell me if there are any 08 Lux, Paprika Red/Titan Black in the DC/Metro area? I dont believe I need any other options other than what is standard in the Lux model.
I've gotten two quotes from couple of dealers for $32790 & $32708. These seem like good prices, anyone agree or disagree?
Thanks for any input!!!!

Could you live with beige? I didn't see any with the Titan Black interior.








Those are some great prices, which look to be under invoice from where I am at.







I'd pick one up for that price.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (ElCid88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElCid88* »_Paul/Brendan,
Any VIN # yet? Production Stock ETA 9/07...
Comm #026404
Dealer 405080
Thanks!
Scott


Scott, still showing production stock, ETA of being done is 9/07!


----------



## Fixer66 (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

Thanks for the reply Brendan!
I'm pretty set on the Paprika Red/Titan Black combo. I'm just not a fan of the tan leather.
And thanks for letting me know that it's a good price. I do believe I'm gonna have to order it tomorrow.








Jeez, this is exciting!


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

Thanks--so do they change status today?


----------



## lanmarc (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (dcoz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcoz* »_Finally my Eos showed up on the shipping website today. Looks like it will arrive in Melbroune on October 3rd on the Taipan. 
It looks like the VIN decoder website at the 'oilshop' url has stopped working. Is there anywhere else that can give the same level of detail as that site used to? 
There are lots of generic decoders but that one seemed to be tied into VW's production systems - maybe they asked for it to be removed. 

David,
In case you haven't checked recently, the "OIL Shop" VIN decoder (http://www.oilshop.ro/catalog/vagvincore.php) is working again.
Your EOS was built July 26.
Regards


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (ElCid88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElCid88* »_Thanks--so do they change status today?


Production date is delayed a little to 9/13.


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

Well...hopefully update next week!
Thanks Brendan!!


----------



## Fixer66 (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

Brendan,
I appreciate the quick repsonse to my last question.... 
Ok, so now that I've made the decision to do this, the local dealer who gave me that great price is saying that he isnt able to order an 08 Eos LUX, Paprika Red/Black Titan right now and that he may not be able to do that until January. From what I've read from others on this board, I didnt think it would be any issue to order exactly what I wanted.
Any thoughts? I feel like I'm getting smoke blown somewhere








Thanks again!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (Fixer66)*

I highly doubt his allocation is tied up until then. Sounds like a line of BS. Email another dealer and ask if they'll price match.


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

Brendan/Paul,
Can either of you confirm for 2008 VR6 EOS that with Navigation in Dash/CD Changer in Armrest that the aux jack still exists in glove box?
Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (ElCid88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElCid88* »_Brendan/Paul,
Can either of you confirm for 2008 VR6 EOS that with Navigation in Dash/CD Changer in Armrest that the aux jack still exists in glove box?
Thanks!


You know, I don't have a 2008 with Nav and CD changer to check, but I don't see any difference in the order guide, so chances are it stayed the same.


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

My dealer could not confirm either.
Hoping the aux in is still in glove box, does it charge or is it just an IPOD feed to aux slot?
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (ElCid88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElCid88* »_My dealer could not confirm either.
Hoping the aux in is still in glove box, does it charge or is it just an IPOD feed to aux slot?
Thanks

Just an AUX input for the music, no charging.


----------



## Fixer66 (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

My local dealership has a Lux model on the floor with the in Dash DVD navigation system and the CD Changer in the console. The AUX in was in the center console on that one. I would assume that the 08 Lux and the VR6 are the same.


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (Fixer66)*

Thanks Fixer!
That is great news to have it in center console!


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (ElCid88)*

Hello, 
as part of my ongoing effort to help a friend buy/lease an Eos, could one of the dealer representatives please run a search for the following:
In the Northeast (preferably NY/NJ/CT) a red 2007 Eos 2.0T DSG w/beige interior? If there are few or none, a 2008 with that same basic spec at the "Komfort" trim level. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (John Y)*


_Quote, originally posted by *John Y* »_Hello, 
as part of my ongoing effort to help a friend buy/lease an Eos, could one of the dealer representatives please run a search for the following:
In the Northeast (preferably NY/NJ/CT) a red 2007 Eos 2.0T DSG w/beige interior? If there are few or none, a 2008 with that same basic spec at the "Komfort" trim level. Thanks!

Here are a few basic Red on Beige 2.0T autos. 

These guys have two:
Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3  EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: H7H7 PAPRIKA RED 
Interior Color: QT BEIGE LEATHERETTE 
Options: PSO RADIO RECEIVER UPGRADE 
Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: H7H7 PAPRIKA RED 
Interior Color: QT BEIGE LEATHERETTE 
Options: PIT IPOD ADAPTER 
PLE 2.0 "LE MANS" ALLOY WHEEL PACKAGE 
PSO RADIO RECEIVER UPGRADE 
Dealer 408283 
Name Atlantic Volkswagen 
Address 
6820 Tilton Road
Pleasantville, NJ 08232 
Phone (609) 6468600 
Fax (609) 6466636 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
For 2008:
*
Model Year: 2008 
Model: 1F78V3 EOS 2.0T KOMFORT - AUTOMATIC 
Exterior Color: H7H7 PAPRIKA RED 
Interior Color: QT BEIGE V-TEX LEATHERETTE 
Options: PIT I-POD ADAPTOR 
PLE 17" ALLOY WHEELS 
PV0 SATELLITE RADIO 6 DISC DELETE 
Dealer 408287 
Name Flemington Volkswagen 
Address 
Route 202 & 31
Flemington, NJ 08822 
Phone (908) 7822400 
Fax (908) 7828241 
*


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

Much appreciated Brendan; she's fairly flexible on options - any in NY or CT?
Thanks again.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (John Y)*


_Quote, originally posted by *John Y* »_Much appreciated Brendan; she's fairly flexible on options - any in NY or CT?
Thanks again.

Those ones I found in NJ were the only lightly loaded ones. If you don't mind more options, these ones show up too. 
*
Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: H7H7 PAPRIKA RED 
Interior Color: TY BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: 7X1 PARK DISTANCE CONTROL 
9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
PIP NAVIGATION PACKAGE WITH IPOD ADAPTER 
PSA 18 INCH ALLOY WHEEL PACKAGE 
WAU SPORT PACKAGE 
Dealer 408092 
Name Mitchell Volkswagen 
Address C/O MITCHELL VOLKSWAGEN 408092
51 Albany Turnpike, PO Box 410
Canton, CT 06019 
Phone (860) 6937668 
Fax (860) 6935910 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO 
Exterior Color: H7H7 PAPRIKA RED 
Interior Color: TY BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: WL2 PACKAGE 2 - LUXURY 
Dealer 408281 
Name Prestige Volkswagen 
Address 
4271 Black Horse Pike
Turnersville, NJ 08012 
Phone (856) 6299200 
Fax (856) 2629292 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

Brendan,
Another delay past ETA 9/13 or any news/VIN #?
Comm #026404
Dealer 405080
Thanks!
Scott


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (ElCid88)*

Thanks once again, Brendan - I think we are closing in on a car for my friend. Hopefully she'll have it this weekend or next.


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (ElCid88)*

Bump.
Brendan must be finally getting a vacation!
Any update would be great!
Thanks!
Scott


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (ElCid88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElCid88* »_Bump.
Brendan must be finally getting a vacation!
Any update would be great!
Thanks!
Scott

Sorry Scott, Thursday and Friday are my days off. (I know, a salesmen who takes his days off? Is he crazy?)
Your VIN is WVWDB71F98V015845, and your Eos is due to the port on 10/12!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (John Y)*


_Quote, originally posted by *John Y* »_Thanks once again, Brendan - I think we are closing in on a car for my friend. Hopefully she'll have it this weekend or next.


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

Thanks Brendan!
I take it Port date is arrival to the States?
Looks like end of Oct it may be down in FL.



_Modified by ElCid88 at 10:56 AM 9-15-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (ElCid88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElCid88* »_Thanks Brendan!
I take it Port date is arrival to the States?
Looks like end of Oct it may be down in FL.

_Modified by ElCid88 at 10:56 AM 9-15-2007_

That's correct. That's when the ship docks and they unload the cars stateside.


----------



## Fixer66 (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

Well I did it!
Thanks to all the wonderful support and comments on this site (again). I've ordered my Eos on 9/19/07. 
I ordered an 08 Lux Paprika Red with Titan Black leather with the Dynaudio upgrade. For some reason, that seems to be a rare color combo on the East coast.
So when a car is special ordered is it really 90-120 days for it to arrive? Is that just an average? What has real world timelines been?
I have a Comission number... how long before there is a status that can be checked? 
The waiting begins.... and I'm looking forward to January!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (Fixer66)*

90-120 days is the average. Cars hit the east coast before they hit the west coast, so I'd expect the car to be there in the 90 day range. 
I can check the order now, but all it is going to say is "Factory Order Bank" with no ETA to being built. Give me the commission number in a week and I'll check the status for you then.


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

Chrome Rear Accent Strip and Chrome Side Mirrors question.
Assume they are installed at dealership?
Is there a bug deflector?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (ElCid88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElCid88* »_Chrome Rear Accent Strip and Chrome Side Mirrors question.
Assume they are installed at dealership?
Is there a bug deflector?

They can be done at the dealer or at the port. Haven't seen a bug deflector...


----------



## Doxe (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

Brendan,
I ordered an Eos during the first half of August.
Would you be so kind as to provide any status/info on my build?
Thanks!
Comm #065918
Dealer 407228
At what point does a VIN become available?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (Doxe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doxe* »_Brendan,
I ordered an Eos during the first half of August.
Would you be so kind as to provide any status/info on my build?
Thanks!
Comm #065918
Dealer 407228
At what point does a VIN become available?

Your Eos is in production stock, and will be finished being built on 9/24. After 9/24 I'll have a VIN for you.


----------



## Wen2kids (Feb 24, 2007)

Hi Brendan,
With the recent rise of the Canadian dollars, we are looking at a $10K difference for a new EOS. I am seriously looking into bringing one in from the US. Will a US dealer sell to a Canadian - I'll probably get a broker to do the custom work. Any feedback will be much appreciated.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Wen2kids)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wen2kids* »_Hi Brendan,
With the recent rise of the Canadian dollars, we are looking at a $10K difference for a new EOS. I am seriously looking into bringing one in from the US. Will a US dealer sell to a Canadian - I'll probably get a broker to do the custom work. Any feedback will be much appreciated.

As long as Canada accepts the car as an import, you can do it. I ship cars to Canada fairly often, especially models you dont get (GLI's, R32's etc)


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

Brendan,
What is your recommendation?
Do I call my dealer and ask for them to be done at Port or is dealership the same?
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (ElCid88)*

Call them and ask. It's 6 of one, half dozen of the other. I'd rather it be done at the port personally, as those guys do it all the time, verses the dealers service which might not be familiar.


----------



## hubco (Sep 22, 2007)

hey brendan i ordered my eismer blue komfort w black interior a few weeks ago...the salesman is telling me they will have it for me to pick up by the end of next week...(10/5)
could that be?....i hope so








he gave me a vin #WVWBA71F48V014046
can you get any info on delivery time?
thank you


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (hubco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hubco* »_hey brendan i ordered my eismer blue komfort w black interior a few weeks ago...the salesman is telling me they will have it for me to pick up by the end of next week...(10/5)
could that be?....i hope so








he gave me a vin #WVWBA71F48V014046
can you get any info on delivery time?
thank you

It's due to the port on 9/27, so it is possible it will be there then. It generally takes a little over two weeks to get through the port, so 10.05 might be a little on the optimistic side. If I were you, I'd expect it on 10/12, and if you get it earlier, then enjoy your suprise.








Congrats on your Eos!


----------



## Doxe (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

Brendan - any word on a VIN today?
Comm 065918 Dealer 407228


----------



## mico (May 1, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (Doxe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doxe* »_Brendan - any word on a VIN today?
Comm 065918 Dealer 407228

WVWDB71F28V018456
Nice car!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fixer66 (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (mico)*

Brendan...
Can you provide any info on my order:
Comm# 112990
Dealer # 409416
Waiting so very patiently for my new baby....


----------



## lamedic91 (Sep 27, 2007)

Hello-
I just found this website doing a search on the internet and it has been such an amazing resource. I have read through all of the posts and I am hoping someone on here could assist me with my vehicle search. I totaled my 2007 Mitsubishi Spyder and I am in a rental until I can get a new car so I can't wait to get one from the factory. Here is what I am looking for but I am flexable. I can travel anywhere is Southern California for it. 
2008 Eos Lux Edition, not very concerned about the color but I am really hoping to find one w/ a Nav system and Ipod Adaptor. I would like the premium audio as well if one is available. 
Thank you in advance for any assistance. It is a difficult process to find these cars!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (Fixer66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fixer66* »_Brendan...
Can you provide any info on my order:
Comm# 112990
Dealer # 409416
Waiting so very patiently for my new baby....









....and waiting for my reply! Sorry for the delay, this thread fell off my watched topics list and I forgot to check in. 
Your Eos is in production stock, and will finish being built on 10/18!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (lamedic91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lamedic91* »_Hello-
I just found this website doing a search on the internet and it has been such an amazing resource. I have read through all of the posts and I am hoping someone on here could assist me with my vehicle search. I totaled my 2007 Mitsubishi Spyder and I am in a rental until I can get a new car so I can't wait to get one from the factory. Here is what I am looking for but I am flexable. I can travel anywhere is Southern California for it. 
2008 Eos Lux Edition, not very concerned about the color but I am really hoping to find one w/ a Nav system and Ipod Adaptor. I would like the premium audio as well if one is available. 
Thank you in advance for any assistance. It is a difficult process to find these cars!!









Hello Maren,
Sorry again for the delay, but I fired you off an email this morning. Let me know if you have any more questions!


----------



## Fixer66 (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

Thanks again Brendan!
It's great to know what the Birthday will be!
So is that when a VIN number is assigned to it? Or before?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (Fixer66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fixer66* »_Thanks again Brendan!
It's great to know what the Birthday will be!
So is that when a VIN number is assigned to it? Or before?


She'll blink her eyes to the world on the 18th! I'll have a VIN for you then, or soon there after.


----------



## omaha_style1 (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (Jpics)*

Hi, i took my Eos into the dealer to have my Suff gaurds installed and while I was there one of the parts guys noticed that my front two wheels where loosing their finish already! i guess its no that bad cause they are ordering my two new front wheels under warrenty, but after getting the wheels in wrong 2 different times. (the factory sent the wrong wheels) i did some digging. turns out the reason the factory sent the "wrong" wheels ws because when they ran my VIN, they sent the correct wheels. My car was sold to me with Passat wagon wheels. When the parts guy told me this he really didnt sound like he was going to order me four of the correct wheels, in fact all he could think of was that it was a dealer special order. Now i dont want to be "that guy" but i bought and 08 Eos, i want 08 Eos wheels. Nowhere on the sticker did it say anything about different wheels. 
Do you have any advice on what i should say/do to get the correct wheels? Or a picture of the correct wheels so i know what to look for? I have an 08 lux Eos so whatever wheels come standard on those.
thanks for your help!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (omaha_style1)*

Call VWoA and tell them what is going on. If there is a miss match between what is on the window sticker and what is on the car, legally, they have to make it right.


----------



## omaha_style1 (Feb 21, 2007)

awesome thank you. i emailed the dealer yesterday so hopefully he will respond soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (omaha_style1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *omaha_style1* »_awesome thank you. i emailed the dealer yesterday so hopefully he will respond soon.


----------



## omaha_style1 (Feb 21, 2007)

brendan, on an unlrelated matter, my friend has fallen in love with my Eos, and now wants one for myself. Could you see if there are any 08 Eismeer blue with black leather DSG in the midwest area? shes flexible on the other options just needs the auto and the blue with black. any help would be appreciated. my dealer hasnt returned my calls so im not to hapy with him haha


----------



## omaha_style1 (Feb 21, 2007)

wants one for "herself" duh


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (omaha_style1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *omaha_style1* »_wants one for "herself" duh









Does she mind a road trip? I'm only seeing cars in states that touch oceans...


----------



## omaha_style1 (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

oh thats so sad! she wants one STAT. i dont blame her, she has every right to be jealous of the greatness that is the Eos







i talked to the dealer today, and for some ungodly reason the owner of the dealership wont order cars to be on the lot, only special order. My dealer and his co-worker have 6 people waiting to see/ test drive the car. if only you were closer! thnks for checking though


----------



## sshu930 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: (omaha_style1)*

Hi, I just placed a deposit on my Eos yesterday and the dealer told me that the car was in 'transit' and should be here in 10 days or so. I was wondering if you guys could give me a little more info, here is the VIN,
wvwba71f98v020148
Thanks a lot, I can't wait til it comes in!!
Scott


----------



## mico (May 1, 2007)

*Re: (sshu930)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sshu930* »_Hi, I just placed a deposit on my Eos yesterday and the dealer told me that the car was in 'transit' and should be here in 10 days or so. I was wondering if you guys could give me a little more info, here is the VIN,
wvwba71f98v020148
Thanks a lot, I can't wait til it comes in!!
Scott

only the original dealer can tell you more details.
It does say the vehicle is in transit, which means it's on a ship.
I wouldn't count on 10 days though. It could take more than that just to get it from the port...


----------



## mico (May 1, 2007)

*Re: (omaha_style1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *omaha_style1* »_oh thats so sad! she wants one STAT. i dont blame her, she has every right to be jealous of the greatness that is the Eos







i talked to the dealer today, and for some ungodly reason the owner of the dealership wont order cars to be on the lot, only special order. My dealer and his co-worker have 6 people waiting to see/ test drive the car. if only you were closer! thnks for checking though

I can ship it...


----------



## Mr Fred Nerk (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: (sshu930)*

G'day Mate. (sshu930)
I entered your VIN at the Oilshop Decoder and it seems your car is a 2.0 Turbo 6 speed auto (DSG) built on 1/10/07.
I can't see you getting it in 10 days







as the sea voyage and port transit will take a lot longer than that. You can see the spec for yourself at http://www.oilshop.com.ro and follow the links to the VIN "decoder" and enter your VIN. You can download a PDF copy of all the details (usually 3 or 4 pages) if you like.
I also tried the VIN with the shipping company, but there is no booking yet. Check for yourself at http://www.2wglobal.com/www/wep/index.jsp. Follow the links to customer center then cargo tracking, Auto and enter your VIN. It seems that the car has not yet gone to the port or is travelling with a different company. My guess is that you have at least several weeks to wait AND your dealer should have known that.
Cheers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Mr Fred Nerk at 12:58 AM 10-6-2007_


----------



## dcoz (Aug 10, 2007)

I agree, it looks like your car was only built at the start of this month. It takes a while for it to get to the shipping port and then to the US - it then has to get from the East to West coast I imagine...
I think you have some waiting to do..


----------



## Mr Fred Nerk (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: (dcoz)*

OOPs







When I wrote 1/10/07 I used the English date format. Your car is a 2008 EOS built Oct 1 07. Sorry if I confused the issue.


----------



## pramsey (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Fred Nerk)*

Hi! I am a new member and hopefully a new Eos owner very soon. I have a question on the satelite "readiness" of the Eos. I have had a broker looking for a 2008 Paprika red w/ cornsilk Komfort trim. The Komfort trim is suppose to come standard with the 6-CD Changer and Sirius Satelite. For unknown reasons, many in the Komfort trim are coming into the dealers with the 6-CD Changer and Satellite deleted (parts/vendor issues?). We found an 08 red/cornsilk in the lux trim (which includes the 6-CD & Satelite), but it seemed silly to pay an additional 3-4 thousand for the extras when it is really the satelite that I want. I spoke with a person who installs audio and satelites for cars and he said that he could just install the volkswagen factory sirius into the Eos, if it is Satelite ready and he said most are satelite ready. So my broker found a red/ cornsilk komfort (with the 6 CD /Satelite Deleted) and it is being shipped to me in a couple of days. However, no one can seem to tell me if the Eos is still Satelite "ready" if the 6-CD Changer/Satelite has been deleted. Does anyone know? I am worried now and that I may not be able to add the satelite. This is a big purchase for me and of course I want the car to be perfect, which means a built in satelite and not a unit sitting on top of my dashboard like on my previous bettle! Sorry for the long post and thanks for the help!


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (pramsey)*

It's probably that the antenna may not be in-place..


----------



## ElkhornVDub (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (pramsey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pramsey* »_Hi! I am a new member and hopefully a new Eos owner very soon. I have a question on the satelite "readiness" of the Eos. I have had a broker looking for a 2008 Paprika red w/ cornsilk Komfort trim. The Komfort trim is suppose to come standard with the 6-CD Changer and Sirius Satelite. For unknown reasons, many in the Komfort trim are coming into the dealers with the 6-CD Changer and Satellite deleted (parts/vendor issues?). We found an 08 red/cornsilk in the lux trim (which includes the 6-CD & Satelite), but it seemed silly to pay an additional 3-4 thousand for the extras when it is really the satelite that I want. I spoke with a person who installs audio and satelites for cars and he said that he could just install the volkswagen factory sirius into the Eos, if it is Satelite ready and he said most are satelite ready. So my broker found a red/ cornsilk komfort (with the 6 CD /Satelite Deleted) and it is being shipped to me in a couple of days. However, no one can seem to tell me if the Eos is still Satelite "ready" if the 6-CD Changer/Satelite has been deleted. Does anyone know? I am worried now and that I may not be able to add the satelite. This is a big purchase for me and of course I want the car to be perfect, which means a built in satelite and not a unit sitting on top of my dashboard like on my previous bettle! Sorry for the long post and thanks for the help!









Komfort trim didn't include the changer and sat. radio when we started to order 2008's. It was an option, though. We were informed after a couple months that the Komfort trim would include both the changer and sat. radio, and of course there was a bump in price with the added content. 
That's probably why you might be having issues finding one. You can add the changer and sat, although the OEM retrofit would most likely be MUCH more than if you just got it from the factory. 
Good luck!


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

Anyone know why my VIN at Oilshop showed 9/12/07 build date. Now same VIN shows nothing bit range of dates?
WVWDB71F98V015845


----------



## sshu930 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Fred Nerk)*

Thanks for the update everybody. I had a feeling that the dealer was not being honest about the arrival date of the car. My wife can wait a few weeks extra, not a biggy. So I guess the car will be in my garage around the middle of Nov. The oilshop.com.ro link did not work fo me for some reason. 
Thanks again, looking forward to joining all of you soon,
Scott


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: (sshu930)*

Middle of November could be a good guess. When I ordered mine it was 8 weeks from the build date to when I picked it up at the dealer. I live in the Midwest and the car went by boat to Houston and then by rail to the Chicago area. I think yours will come to the West coast by boat which may be a few days longer. I think Brendan is the guy to ask help track your car.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (ElCid88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElCid88* »_Anyone know why my VIN at Oilshop showed 9/12/07 build date. Now same VIN shows nothing bit range of dates?
WVWDB71F98V015845

Maybe because it is on the boat from Europe, and due to the port on 10/17?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (sshu930)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sshu930* »_Thanks for the update everybody. I had a feeling that the dealer was not being honest about the arrival date of the car. My wife can wait a few weeks extra, not a biggy. So I guess the car will be in my garage around the middle of Nov. The oilshop.com.ro link did not work fo me for some reason. 
Thanks again, looking forward to joining all of you soon,
Scott

Scott,
Your Eos is due to the port on 11/02, and it usually takes a week or two to get it from the port to the dealer. Your right on with the target delivery date of mid Nov.


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks Brendan!
Another week delay to the original port date of 10/12.
Looks like it may be here for Halloween!
Scott


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (ElCid88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElCid88* »_Thanks Brendan!
Another week delay to the original port date of 10/12.
Looks like it may be here for Halloween!
Scott


It just gives you more time to carve an Eos into a pumkpin!


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Err... I assume you mean yoy want to carve a Pumpkin into an EOS ????


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Err... I assume you mean yoy want to carve a Pumpkin into an EOS ????

Semantics shaaamantics.







Technically, you'd carve the Eos design into the pumpkin, but I see where you are going with that Mark.


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Brendan,
How are you able to confirm it is in shipment to the States?
Seems like my dealer is a little behind the times in status?
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## jimb (May 29, 2000)

*Looking for a Dealer in the Arlington, VA area*

My parents live in Arlington, VA and are interested in buying an EOS. I would like a recommendation for a GOOD (sales and service) VW dealer in the D.C. area. There are bonus points if the dealer has an EOS on the lot that my parents can take for a test drive. TIA


----------



## Fixer66 (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: Looking for a Dealer in the Arlington, VA area (jimb)*

Hey Jim
I've been working with Alexandria VW for my 08 Eos that I have on order. 
I purchased my current Jetta from them and they have been very helpful both for sales and service.
Tony S. is one of the internet sales people and has been quite helpful and provided one of the best prices I could get in the Northern VA area.
Sadly, the config I wanted, 08 Lux, Paprika Red with Black Titan Leather and Dynaudio could not be found anywhere close. So I special ordered it. 
Waiting patiently for it... and Brendan noted here that her Birth-date will be 10/18!
Good luck and let me know if you need any other details about the dealership!


----------



## shorenuf (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Looking for a Dealer in the Arlington, VA area (Fixer66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fixer66* »_Sadly, the config I wanted, 08 Lux, Paprika Red with Black Titan Leather and Dynaudio could not be found anywhere close. So I special ordered it. 
Waiting patiently for it... 

I am waiting patiently here in AZ too. Ordered the same config as you but with beige leather on June 15, est time 12-16 weeks -- now port arrival is delayed to Nov 2. So, 20-21 weeks is more likely delivery date. Well, good things are worth waiting for, so they say. Drive safe and enjoy once you get yours!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (ElCid88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElCid88* »_Brendan,
How are you able to confirm it is in shipment to the States?
Seems like my dealer is a little behind the times in status?
Thanks,
Scott

Scott, I ran your VIN in VW's inventory management, and it came back with the ETA to the port, so that's the info straight from VW.


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks,
I guess I will check with you in a week and see if it arrived!
Take care! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (ElCid88)*


----------



## Doxe (Sep 22, 2007)

Typically, how long does it take to get the car on a boat after having been built? Mine was built on 9/24. Checking my VIN at the cargo tracking site of Wallenius Wilhelmsen Logistics yields no tracking information. Could it be that the car may be shipping via a different cargo company? Just trying to find out if the car is at sea or not. My dealer seems clueless on status.
VIN: WVWDB71F28V018456
Comm #065918
Any information available is certainly appreciated.


_Modified by Doxe at 10:05 AM 10-15-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Doxe)*

Hello Doxe,
The cars usually hit the boats a few days after being built. I checked your car with the VW Inventory Management, and it is on the boat now, due to the port on 10/19.


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Brendan,
Is mine on the same boat?
Thanks!


----------



## Dime-a-Dozen (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Fred Nerk)*

I am getting utterly confused with many date formats being used on this site.
I've grown up to know the date format being DD/MM/YY. I understand the only nation in the World, USA, for some strange reason, uses MM/DD/YY.








Can we all maybe start using the standard international format of DD/MM/YY, or can we use something like "Oct-01-2007" if you must use a format like MM/DD/YY?
It's driving me crazy, and I've been getting confused as some people talk DD/MM/YY whilst others talk MM/DD/YY.
Thank You.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (ElCid88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElCid88* »_Brendan,
Is mine on the same boat?
Thanks!

Not sure if it is the same boat, but the date is the same: 07/10/19.







Could be the same boat, as you guys are in the same region. 
Can't help but poke a little fun. That means Oct 19th.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Dime-a-Dozen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dime-a-Dozen* »_I am getting utterly confused with many date formats being used on this site.


We also don't use the metric system, eat too much, and make crappy cars. I hear you, the USA is full of failure. It's ok though, I hear on 11/5/31 everything will change.


----------



## Dime-a-Dozen (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hey Brendan,
Nice acknowledgement.







I think things will change slowly though.
Reason I said that is I was in the state of Kentucky recently, and I saw their road sides with the metric system in brackets.
For example -> Lousiville : 11.5 mi (18.5 km)
I was so happy!







I didn't notice it in New York state. Maybe other states are starting to use both miles and kilometers. My friend said that at schools today, children are being taught both... in Kentucky that is.
But with regards to the dates, it just doesn;t make sense! You either flow from the Year to the Day or visa versa... not jumping from month, hour, day, second, year... oh, I'm getting carried away!















Anyway... I am still deciding on colour for an Eos, that is my real concern.


----------



## Mr Fred Nerk (Jun 3, 2007)

The main problem with picking an Eos colour (not color







) is that there are no bad options to eliminate.


----------



## Dime-a-Dozen (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Fred Nerk)*

Mr Fred Nerk,
Totally agree. Many nice colours!
I saw a wheat beige Eos today on my way home. I've also seen a black one in action. I have yet to see the Icelandic Grey (Island Gray) live yet... not even at a dealer.
Choices choices.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Dime-a-Dozen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dime-a-Dozen* »_Hey Brendan,
Nice acknowledgement.







I think things will change slowly though.
Reason I said that is I was in the state of Kentucky recently, and I saw their road sides with the metric system in brackets.
For example -> Lousiville : 11.5 mi (18.5 km)
I was so happy!







I didn't notice it in New York state. Maybe other states are starting to use both miles and kilometers. My friend said that at schools today, children are being taught both... in Kentucky that is.
But with regards to the dates, it just doesn;t make sense! You either flow from the Year to the Day or visa versa... not jumping from month, hour, day, second, year... oh, I'm getting carried away!















Anyway... I am still deciding on colour for an Eos, that is my real concern.









I see some metric distances on major interstates in California and Arizona. It's nice to see some change, although slow. 
I'm a commercially rated pilot, and I deal with the metric system all of the time. Temps are all metric in aviation, so I'm used to dealing with them. Away from certain things though, Americans are stuck with what they know.


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Brendan,
Just curious. Do you think the 19th port date will hold or continue to push right?
It has been 12th, 17th now 19 Oct 07...
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (ElCid88)*

Still shows the 19th, so it looksl ike it is going to hold. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fixer66 (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Brendan,
I know it might still be too early to ask but my anticipation is getting the best of me... 
anything more you can tell me about:
Comm: 112990
Dealer: 409416
I believe her Birthday is this week...


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Fixer66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fixer66* »_Brendan,
I know it might still be too early to ask but my anticipation is getting the best of me... 
anything more you can tell me about:
Comm: 112990
Dealer: 409416
I believe her Birthday is this week... 


Actually, your timing is right! Her birthday is the 18th!


----------



## NJ VW (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: (ElkhornVDub)*

Wow....a broker.......your local dealer should do this for you and save you the broker fee!


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Brendan,
Has the EOS landed in port?
Thanks!


----------



## Fixer66 (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

So to share in the excitement of my new baby's birthday yesterday, a co-worker brought me a big slice of birthday cake in! It was a very nice treat and incredibly good!
So Brendan, now that the 18th has passed, has a VIN number been assigned yet? 
And is it still realistic to think she will be here on the East Coast by Mid December?
Thanks again for all of the info you provide here! We all appreciate it.
Comm: 112990
Dealer: 409416


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Fixer66)*

I'm down in Catalina Island celebrating my grandmothers 80th bday, so I'll check when I'm back in the office on Monday.


----------



## lamedic91 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hi Brendan-
My father is looking into purchasing an EOS, can you see if you can locate any in California, he is looking for a 2008 2.0 Lux Candy White, Moonrock Grey, Dynaudio, Ipod. Thanks for everything! -Maren


----------



## shorenuf (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (lamedic91)*

Hi -- just to let you know, the 2008 candy white Eos no longer has the grey interior -- black or cornsilk are the choices.


----------



## mico (May 1, 2007)

*Re: (lamedic91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lamedic91* »_Hi Brendan-
My father is looking into purchasing an EOS, can you see if you can locate any in California, he is looking for a 2008 2.0 Lux Candy White, Moonrock Grey, Dynaudio, Ipod. Thanks for everything! -Maren

PM sent.
I have a couple of possible matches avaialble.
415 235 0190


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: (shorenuf)*

I've got that color combo and absolutely love it. Glad I didn't wait till 08!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (lamedic91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lamedic91* »_Hi Brendan-
My father is looking into purchasing an EOS, can you see if you can locate any in California, he is looking for a 2008 2.0 Lux Candy White, Moonrock Grey, Dynaudio, Ipod. Thanks for everything! -Maren


_Quote, originally posted by *shorenuf* »_Hi -- just to let you know, the 2008 candy white Eos no longer has the grey interior -- black or cornsilk are the choices.

Sadly, moonrock was dropped for 2008. Too bad, as it is a great color combo against the white exterior. 
Not sure how mico found a few matches, as there is only one Candy White Lux with Dynaudio and iPod out here. Only other one has rubber mats, and isn't here yet. The only one I found has the beige interior, which is a good second choice. Let me know if there is anything more I can help you out with.


----------



## Fixer66 (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: (Fixer66)*

Brendan,
Any VIN info for me yet?

_Quote, originally posted by *Fixer66* »_So to share in the excitement of my new baby's birthday yesterday, a co-worker brought me a big slice of birthday cake in! It was a very nice treat and incredibly good!
So Brendan, now that the 18th has passed, has a VIN number been assigned yet? 
And is it still realistic to think she will be here on the East Coast by Mid December?
Thanks again for all of the info you provide here! We all appreciate it.
Comm: 112990
Dealer: 409416


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: (ElCid88)*

Brendan,
Can you confirm it made port date?
WVWDB71F98V015845
Hope Catalina Island was great!
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Fixer66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fixer66* »_Brendan,
Any VIN info for me yet?


WVWFA71F08V023053!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Due to the port on 11/19.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (ElCid88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElCid88* »_Brendan,
Can you confirm it made port date?
WVWDB71F98V015845
Hope Catalina Island was great!
Thanks,
Scott 


Not yet. Showing that it is due today, but the status hasn't changed. Chances are the car hasn't been checked in yet, but is there. 
I had a blast in Catalina! About 30 members of my family showed up, and it was so much fun to catch up with everyone.


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Wild fires to your South?
Was hoping you and your family were all safe!
Hopefully the car checks in soonest!
CINCSPOUSE is dying to get her SUV back!!
Scott


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (ElCid88)*

It was a little smokey up I5. Here is the view off the side of the car.
















On the plus side, my gas hog turned an almost respectable MPG on the freeway. Now I know how you guys feel, except you guys get that or close most of the time, and this is the first tank I've had where I was on the north side of 20 mpg. Typical MPG for me is 14.


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Was stationed at Vandenberg AFB from 99-01 timeframe.
Wildfires hit and it literally was maybe 2 miles from our front driveway!
Very scary and very memorable the peat bog smell lasted forever!
Glad you are OK!


----------



## mdonders (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (Jpics)*

*Looking to locate:*
2008 Rabbit -S
2-Door Automatic Transmission
Shadow Blue
No other options.
Looking in the NYC, NJ area!
Thanks a lot!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (ElCid88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElCid88* »_Was stationed at Vandenberg AFB from 99-01 timeframe.
Wildfires hit and it literally was maybe 2 miles from our front driveway!
Very scary and very memorable the peat bog smell lasted forever!
Glad you are OK!

They tend to get a little out of control down there. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3504337
Lots of guys from the tex are getting exacuated, and even today I had a girl stop by to kill time. She lives in SD, had to leave, and now is staying with family up here.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (mdonders)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdonders* »_*Looking to locate:*
2008 Rabbit -S
2-Door Automatic Transmission
Shadow Blue
No other options.
Looking in the NYC, NJ area!
Thanks a lot!! 

Here is what is available:
*
Model Year: 2008 
Model: 1K15Z3 RABBIT 2.5L S PZEV 2-DOOR AUTOMATIC 
Exterior Color: P6P6 SHADOW BLUE 
Interior Color: HA ANTHRACITE CLOTH 
Dealer 408265 
Name Burke Brothers, Inc. 
Address 
PO Box 307: 519 Stone Harbor Blvd
Cape May Court House, NJ 08210 
Phone (609) 4656000 
Fax (609) 4654257 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This one will be at the dealer on 10/30
Model Year: 2008 
Model: 1K15Z3 RABBIT 2.5L S PZEV 2-DOOR AUTOMATIC 
Exterior Color: P6P6 SHADOW BLUE 
Interior Color: HA ANTHRACITE CLOTH 

Dealer 408149 
Name Dorschel Volkswagen 
Address 
3817 W Henrietta Rd
Rochester, NY 14623 
Phone (585) 3349440 
Fax (585) 3341211 
*
That's it unless you don't mind a few options.


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Wow,
Scary stuff to say the least!
Take care. 
No word from my dealer regarding the port date!
Scott


----------



## mdonders (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

Thanks Brendan! I guess I will change the color and see what shows up. Color is changed to *reflex silver*. Thanks so much.
Going to expand the search to Eastern PA and Connecticut. Also I wouldn't mind ESP, the monster mat package or the 16" Magny Cours on the car.
*Just to make it easier to read:*
2008 Rabbit - S
2-Door Automatic Transmission
Reflex Silver
*Options (Wouldn't Mind These):*
ESP
Monster Mats
16" Magny Cours
*Locations:* NY, NJ, Eastern PA, Connecticut
I really appreciate what you are doing! This is awesome.

_Modified by mdonders at 7:38 PM 10-23-2007_


_Modified by mdonders at 7:15 AM 10-24-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (mdonders)*

As long as you are open to the other options, I can keep you in NY. 
*
Model Year: 2008 
Model: 1K15Z3 RABBIT 2.5L S PZEV 2-DOOR AUTOMATIC 
Exterior Color: P6P6 SHADOW BLUE 
Interior Color: HA ANTHRACITE CLOTH 
Options: GSG SPLASH GDS (PORT INSTALLED) 
Dealer 408152 
Name Northtown Volkswagen 
Address 
1135 Millersport Highway
Amherst, NY 14226 
Phone (716) 8364600 
Fax (716) 8362024 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model Year: 2008 
Model: 1K15Z3 RABBIT 2.5L S PZEV 2-DOOR AUTOMATIC  
Exterior Color: P6P6 SHADOW BLUE 
Interior Color: HA ANTHRACITE CLOTH 
Options: P2S 16" MAGNY COURS ALLOY WHEEL PACKAGE 
Dealer 408157 
Name Middletown Volkswagen 
Address 
200 Dolson Avenue
Middletown, NY 10940 
Phone (845) 3444440 
Fax (845) 3424191 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model Year: 2008 
Model: 1K15Z3 RABBIT 2.5L S PZEV 2-DOOR AUTOMATIC 
Exterior Color: 8E8E REFLEX SILVER 
Interior Color: HA ANTHRACITE CLOTH 
Dealer 408152 
Name Northtown Volkswagen 
Address 
1135 Millersport Highway
Amherst, NY 14226 
Phone (716) 8364600 
Fax (716) 8362024 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model Year: 2008 
Model: 1K15Z3 RABBIT 2.5L S PZEV 2-DOOR AUTOMATIC 
Exterior Color: 8E8E REFLEX SILVER 
Interior Color: HA ANTHRACITE CLOTH 
Options: 1AT ELECTRONIC STABILIZATION PROGRAM 
GMK MATS, LINER (PORT INSTALLED) 
Dealer 408344 
Name Mayer of Westchester, Inc. 
Address 
2001 Boston Post Road
Larchmont, NY 10538 
Phone (914) 8341500 
Fax (914) 8349839 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model Year: 2008 
Model: 1K15Z3 RABBIT 2.5L S PZEV 2-DOOR AUTOMATIC 
Exterior Color: 8E8E REFLEX SILVER 
Interior Color: HA ANTHRACITE CLOTH 
Options: P2S 16" MAGNY COURS ALLOY WHEEL PACKAGE 
Dealer 408344 
Name Mayer of Westchester, Inc. 
Address 
2001 Boston Post Road
Larchmont, NY 10538 
Phone (914) 8341500 
Fax (914) 8349839 
*
That should be a good enough list to get you started!


----------



## Fixer66 (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks again for the update Brendan!
So typically how long does it take to have the VIN number appear on the Cargo Tracking page on the Wallenius Wilhelmsen Logistics website?
Or do you already show the car on the ship? Do you know if the arrival port is Baltimore or Norfolk?

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
WVWFA71F08V023053!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Due to the port on 11/19.


----------



## mdonders (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

Thank you so much Brenden.
I hope they have it when I call them in the morning! =]


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Fixer66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fixer66* »_Thanks again for the update Brendan!
So typically how long does it take to have the VIN number appear on the Cargo Tracking page on the Wallenius Wilhelmsen Logistics website?
Or do you already show the car on the ship? Do you know if the arrival port is Baltimore or Norfolk?


I have no clue about the Wallenius site; I've never used it. I use VW's Inventory Manager to show the cars. The car is on the ship right now, but sadly VW's site doesn't show me which boat, or which port.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (mdonders)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdonders* »_Thank you so much Brenden.
I hope they have it when I call them in the morning! =]








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Just FYI, MSRP isn't a bad deal on a Rabbit. Not that much margin, so if they offer you MSRP, they are only making a couple hundred bucks, and don't pass on it.


----------



## mdonders (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

Brenden,
Any way you can tell me what is in NJ. The only dealer on that list was an hour away from me and I just want to see what else is out there. So we are still looking at Reflex Silver with those possible options, but the dealers in NJ. They are much closer to me than the ones in upstate NY are. The ones upstate are 5-6 hours away.
This would be a great help!
Thanks,
Matt


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

Brendan,
Did it make port date?
WVWDB71F98V015845
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## mdonders (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (ElCid88)*

Brenden thanks for all of your help.
I put a deposit down on a Reflex Silver rabbit!
Thanks again! Much appreciated -


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (ElCid88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElCid88* »_Brendan,
Did it make port date?
WVWDB71F98V015845
Thanks,
Scott


She did Scott! She'll be leaving on Halloween.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (mdonders)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdonders* »_Brenden thanks for all of your help.
I put a deposit down on a Reflex Silver rabbit!
Thanks again! Much appreciated -
















Sorry I missed your other post, but I was out of the office for my days off. Congrats!


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

So off to the dealership on Halloween!
Way cool!
Thanks Brendan!


----------



## Doxe (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
She did Scott! She'll be leaving on Halloween. 

I know mine has reached port. I didn't realize you could tell when they are scheduled to leave port to the dealer. Can you see when mine is due to trek to my dealer?
WVWDB71F28V018456


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (Doxe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doxe* »_
I know mine has reached port. I didn't realize you could tell when they are scheduled to leave port to the dealer. Can you see when mine is due to trek to my dealer?
WVWDB71F28V018456








Your car says "retail sold" in the computer. Call your dealer and see what they did, as it can usually only go into retail sold status after the car has been punched to VW as a sold unit, not just a sold order (meaning someone purchased it, and it left the lot).


----------



## shorenuf (May 4, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

Oh boy -- I would love to hear the rest of this story!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (shorenuf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shorenuf* »_Oh boy -- I would love to hear the rest of this story!

You forgot the popcorn.


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

Brendan,
Which port was my EOS shipped to TX or GA?
Hopefully, my dealership gets it next week or early the following week!
Thanks,
Trax


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (ElCid88)*

VW's inventory management doesn't tell me which port it goes to. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Doxe (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_







Your car says "retail sold" in the computer. Call your dealer and see what they did, as it can usually only go into retail sold status after the car has been punched to VW as a sold unit, not just a sold order (meaning someone purchased it, and it left the lot).









I called my dealer this morning. My car has arrived at the dealer, has been PDI'd and is ready for delivery. I'll be picking it up tonight! Thanks goes to Brendan for the info you have provided along the way. It made the wait much easier. Thanks again!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (Doxe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doxe* »_
I called my dealer this morning. My car has arrived at the dealer, has been PDI'd and is ready for delivery. I'll be picking it up tonight! Thanks goes to Brendan for the info you have provided along the way. It made the wait much easier. Thanks again!
















Odd that they punched it before you got it, but hey, at least now it's yours and the wait is finally over!


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

Brendan,
How long should I expect for transit time if she leaves port on 31 Oct?
1 week or more?
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (ElCid88)*

Usually 1 week, maybe 2 max if your car is the last stop for the truck and is far from the port. I'm about 450 miles from the port, and I see my cars in less than a week.


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

Thanks,
Hoping it came to Tx or Ga port which means it should be here sooner vs. later!
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (ElCid88)*

Brendan,
Dealer confirmed Georgia as the port.
Couldn't confirm Halloween leaving the port?
Why is he having such a hard time when your system shows 31 Oct 07?
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (ElCid88)*

You got me on that Scott. Maybe he didn't have the VW inventory management up on his screen?


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

Well...hopefully it leaves tomorrow!
Going to see the Browns in Pittsburgh next weekend!
Need to get car prior to the weekend!
Take care and thanks,
Scott


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (ElCid88)*

If I were you, I'd have your dealer call the trucking company, and have them give you an ETA.


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (ElCid88)*

He called and talked to the Port Mgr who said they did not know when the car was leaving the Port?
Crazy!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (ElCid88)*








That's odd.


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

Brendan,
I don't think he knows.
I am going with your system which shows 31 Oct departure from Port.
Should be in FL on Monday at the latest!
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (ElCid88)*

Brendan,
Does your system show any update?
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (ElCid88)*

Port stock, ETA of leaving is 11//05.


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

Guess I will check with you Monday!!
Thanks for everything!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (ElCid88)*


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*























Thanks!!


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

Brendan,
Any idea if it shipped today?
My dealer had no idea again...
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (ElCid88)*

It still says 11/05. Might have. Chances are the locator will update tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

Thanks!
We'll see tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

Brendan,
Did computer update?
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (ElCid88)*

Yes and no. Now it says ETA of leaving is the 6th.


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

Brendan,
Hopefully tomorrow!
I can see this I will get a call Thursday for Friday pickup and I will be out of town!!
Will check with you tomorrow!
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (ElCid88)*

Brendan,
Any news...I am sure it will arrive Saturday!
Cannot believe it takes so long from Port to dealership!
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (ElCid88)*

Port stock, eta of leaving is 11/07.















WVWDB71F98V015845 just so I have the VIN on this page and have to stop searching for it.


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

Thanks B!
Crazy!


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

Well...Brendan,
Packing up so now I am sure it will arrive at dealership!
Any status change?
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (ElCid88)*

Port stock, due to leave on 11/12. This is getting annoying.







Just send it on it's way already VW! Scott wants it!


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

Dealer called today Brendan!
Waiting for splash guards at the port.
Installing today, so will be on truck either tomorrow or Wednesday!
Glad it was delayed past the vacation!
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (ElCid88)*

Good to hear!


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Replacement covers*

Quick question for a VW dealer staff member regarding the price of a replacement part or two. The orange tinted side indicators found only on US market EOS's, how much are they for both the right and left assemblies and can I just order the tinted lenses or do I have to order the lens and the plastic bulb housing it snaps onto? I would include part numbers in this post, but i'm outta town on business.

Any updates on answering my question?


_Modified by aflaedge at 5:18 PM 11-20-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Replacement covers (aflaedge)*

Not sure, but I'll check for you tomorrow. 
Check here in the meantime. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...39061


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

Brendan,
Can you check status?
Called today and now he said they are waiting for splash guards?!








Yipes!
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

Brendan,
Can you check status?
Called today and now he said they are waiting for splash guards?!
















Yipes!
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (ElCid88)*

Still port stock...


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

Recommendations? Was hoping to get it by Turkey Day...
What does ETA say this time?
Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (ElCid88)*

Call the GSM at your dealer, and have him call the regional rep, who might be able to give a straight answer. That's taking forever!
ETA of leaving is today...


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

Brendan,
At work and ran out of time...
Any change or just another delay?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (ElCid88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElCid88* »_Brendan,
At work and ran out of time...
Any change or just another delay?









Sorry for the delay. DEALER STOCK!


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

Picked up yesterday!!
Outstanding vehicle--a blast to drive!!


----------



## griffsmom (May 25, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (ElCid88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElCid88* »_Picked up yesterday!!
Outstanding vehicle--a blast to drive!!













































ElCid--congrats on your car! I'm going on 4 months and 4000 miles and I still feel "



































" about this car!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (ElCid88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElCid88* »_Picked up yesterday!!
Outstanding vehicle--a blast to drive!!




















































I'm glad you finally have her!


----------



## Fixer66 (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
WVWFA71F08V023053!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Due to the port on 11/19. 

Brendan,
Can you tell if she made it to port?? Any details for me?
Thanks,
James


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Fixer66)*

Looks like she got delayed a bit. Due to the port now on 11/27.


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re:*

Brendan, I wonder if you can help. My Eos is back in the shop for replacement of a "Pressure Switch". This was their diagnosis for a problem I was having with a starting problem that was getting worse the colder it got outside. They have told me this part is on National Back Order. What is this part and what does it do? My dealer has not really been able to tell me much and I have not been able to talk to the tech. Also what kind of time frame is this NBO thing going to be? My dealer has tried to be helpful and has provided me with a new Pontiac Vibe as a free rental but I haven't been able to get any other info. Please help me if you can. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Re: (cb391)*

I honestly have no clue what that would do, and I'm hesitant to speculate. I have to walk down to parts later, so I'll ask then. 
NBO is hit or miss. Backordered parts sometime take a week to clear, sometimes as long as a few months. It really depends on the demand on the part. Something like this though I would generally think should be solved in a week or two.


----------



## Fixer66 (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Can you tell if she made it off the boat? <grin>..
Thanks again!
James

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Looks like she got delayed a bit. Due to the port now on 11/27.








Quote, originally posted by [email protected] » 
WVWFA71F08V023053! Due to the port on 11/19. 
Brendan,
Can you tell if she made it to port?? Any details for me?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Fixer66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fixer66* »_Can you tell if she made it off the boat? <grin>..
Thanks again!
James



She's off the boat James! She is in the port now, and will leave on 12/05. Expect her at the dealership a week or so after that.


----------



## Fixer66 (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Woohoo!
I just got a call from my Dealer. She has arrived! I'm heading there after work!
Cant wait to post some pix!
Thanks again everyone for the good information and support!
-James

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
She's off the boat James! She is in the port now, and will leave on 12/05. Expect her at the dealership a week or so after that.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Fixer66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fixer66* »_Woohoo!
I just got a call from my Dealer. She has arrived! I'm heading there after work!
Cant wait to post some pix!
Thanks again everyone for the good information and support!
-James


Congrats James!


----------



## omaha_style1 (Feb 21, 2007)

hey guys just curious what have you been offering as far as trade ins on 2007 and 208 2.0t Eos'? im needing knee sugery and want to get into something a little taller like a small suv but I think the dealers around hear are low balling me. I have a 2.0t red/beige lux pack with ipod and splshgaurds and door sill protectors. 2700 mile approx. If I came into your dealership what would you offer me? thanks a lot guys!


----------



## Kenzdriving (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (Jpics)*

Sorry, I accidentally posted this as a new thread, but meant to append here. I'm looking at purchasing an 07 Eos, VIN WVWFB71F07V024473. Can anyone provide me with build date, date shipped, options, etc? Thanks kindly.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (omaha_style1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *omaha_style1* »_hey guys just curious what have you been offering as far as trade ins on 2007 and 208 2.0t Eos'? im needing knee sugery and want to get into something a little taller like a small suv but I think the dealers around hear are low balling me. I have a 2.0t red/beige lux pack with ipod and splshgaurds and door sill protectors. 2700 mile approx. If I came into your dealership what would you offer me? thanks a lot guys!

Just went over this at great length this morning, as one of my managers didn't do his research fully on the trade in values. Incentives on the 2007's this month have tanked the trade in values for 2007's and 2008 Eoses. A 2.0T based on what we learned this morning through Auction reports, plus seeing what they are going for on Auto trader might have a trade in value in the high teens to low 20k range.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (Kenzdriving)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kenzdriving* »_Sorry, I accidentally posted this as a new thread, but meant to append here. I'm looking at purchasing an 07 Eos, VIN WVWFB71F07V024473. Can anyone provide me with build date, date shipped, options, etc? Thanks kindly. 


*
Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1F77X3 EOS 3.2L AUTO 
Exterior Color: U1U1 THUNDER BLUE 
Interior Color: TX GRAY LEATHER 
Options: 9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
PTP 3.2 V6 TECHNOLOGY PACKAGE 
PVD NAVIGATION SYSTEM 
*
Build week was 11/13/06, and it hit the dealer on 12/19/06. 


_Modified by [email protected] at 1:04 PM 12-8-2007_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

6 days from build to Dealer.....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_6 days from build to Dealer.....

















Changed for accuracy.







Good catch Mark.


----------



## Kenzdriving (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

Thanks for the info.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (Kenzdriving)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kenzdriving* »_Thanks for the info.


----------



## ridgebacks (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

my new '08 that was sched to be delivered today was just damaged when they were taking it off the truck.
so, I'm not taking it needless to say (its really damaged). 








I am looking for a manual transmission Komfort
preferably in paprika with the light interior with splash guards and ipod dock.
can anyone help?


----------



## ridgebacks (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (ridgebacks)*

would also do the thunder blue or the eismeer
but would like the light interior on all
thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (ridgebacks)*

Well that's some bad luck!







Here are the Paprikas that are in the US
*
Model Year: 2008 
Model: 1F78V2 EOS 2.0T KOMFORT - MANUAL 
Exterior Color: H7H7 PAPRIKA RED 
Interior Color: QT BEIGE V-TEX LEATHERETTE 
Options: EMM MATS (PORT INSTALLED) 
PLE 17" ALLOY WHEELS 
Dealer 409216 
Name Keffer Volkswagen 
Address 
13651 Statesville Road
Huntersville, NC 28078 
Phone (704) 7662121 
Fax (704) 7662177 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model Year: 2008 
Model: 1F78V2 EOS 2.0T KOMFORT - MANUAL 
Exterior Color: H7H7 PAPRIKA RED 
Interior Color: QT BEIGE V-TEX LEATHERETTE 
Options: PIT I-POD ADAPTOR 
PLE 17" ALLOY WHEELS 
Dealer 409449 
Name Greenbrier Volkswagen 
Address 
1248 South Military Highway
Chesapeake, VA 23320 
Phone (757) 4244689 
Fax (757) 2334120 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model Year: 2008 
Model: 1F78V2 EOS 2.0T KOMFORT - MANUAL 
Exterior Color: H7H7 PAPRIKA RED 
Interior Color: QT BEIGE V-TEX LEATHERETTE 
Options: PIT I-POD ADAPTOR 
PLE 17" ALLOY WHEELS 
PV0 SATELLITE RADIO 6 DISC DELETE 
Dealer 402120 
Name Liberty Import Center 
Address 
920 South Milwaukee Avenue
Libertyville, IL 60048 
Phone (847) 6808000 
Fax (847) 8169264 
*
See if your dealer will be willing to ship one of those out to you.


----------



## ridgebacks (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

THANK YOU BRENDAN!!!!
the Chesapeake VA one is on its way up now!
thank you thank you thank you!!
-Liz


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (ridgebacks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ridgebacks* »_THANK YOU BRENDAN!!!!
the Chesapeake VA one is on its way up now!
thank you thank you thank you!!
-Liz























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ridgebacks (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*

ok, so my car finally arrived via swap driver today.
when I took it (my fiance signed for it), the radio was locked and
the code card is missing from the manual - I've searched the whole car. Dealership in VA tells me I need to actually bring it in to a dealership for them to take the radio out to reset it.








is this actually true?
ugh!!! 
other than that, its perfect and beautiful, and was 60 degrees in NJ today so a great day to enjoy the car!
-Liz


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (ridgebacks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ridgebacks* »_ok, so my car finally arrived via swap driver today.
when I took it (my fiance signed for it), the radio was locked and
the code card is missing from the manual - I've searched the whole car. Dealership in VA tells me I need to actually bring it in to a dealership for them to take the radio out to reset it.








is this actually true?
ugh!!! 
other than that, its perfect and beautiful, and was 60 degrees in NJ today so a great day to enjoy the car!
-Liz

Congrats on the Eos Liz! Generally speaking they need the VIN, and the serial number off the radio to get the code, and to get the serial number off the radio they need to pull the whole headunit out of the dash. Sorry you'll have to go back!


----------



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition ([email protected])*


----------



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (ridgebacks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ridgebacks* »_ok, so my car finally arrived via swap driver today.
when I took it (my fiance signed for it), the radio was locked and
the code card is missing from the manual - I've searched the whole car. Dealership in VA tells me I need to actually bring it in to a dealership for them to take the radio out to reset it.








is this actually true?
ugh!!! 
other than that, its perfect and beautiful, and was 60 degrees in NJ today so a great day to enjoy the car!
-Liz

thats was my dealer give me a call and I can see if I can have them pull it up for me 757 337 7047


----------



## erictx (Feb 12, 2008)

This is my first post, so excuse me if it is in the wrong place. 
I am in Dallas Tx and I am looking for a 2008 Eos, in komfort trim, white/tan, with a MANUAL transmission. 
I have been told that it is nearly impossible to get. I know that VW offers this combo so I don't really understand. The last person I spoke with told me there is very little demand for the komfort trim with a MANUAL trans. How does VW measure demand for something that no dealers seem to have, certainly not be sales.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (erictx)*

You are in the right place and welcome to forum. I'm sure one of our friends will help you out soon.


----------



## mico (May 1, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (erictx)*

It's not that VW doesn't see demand, it's the dealers. I have never ordered Komfort manual, and no one ever asked for one. But I ran a locate for you, there are 4 cars in the whole country, here are the dealers:
Zimbrick Volkswagen 
Address 
7505 Century Ave.
Middleton, WI 53562 
Phone (608) 8367777 
Fax (608) 8365777 
Gossett Volkswagen of Alpharetta 
Address 
1550 Mansell Road
Alpharetta, GA 30004 
Phone (678) 7953444 
Fax (678) 7952944 
Volkswagen Santa Monica, Inc. 
Address 
2440 Santa Monica Blvd
Santa Monica, CA 90404 
Phone (310) 8291888 
Fax (310) 8293906 
Ernie Von Schledorn Volkswagen 
Address 
N88 W14167 Main Street
Menomonee Falls, WI 53051 
Phone (262) 2556000 
Fax (262) 2538840 
I can get you the one from Santa Monica, and have it shipped, please contact me if you are interested.
Or, you can simply order one through your dealer.


----------



## erictx (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (mico)*

Wow, thanks for your help. My family lives in GA so I would probably contact that dealer first, but you have been more helpful in one posting than any dealer I have contacted in the Dallas area.
It does surprise me that not many would want in manual in a small convertible. I mean if no one wants that then why do all these car manufacturers spend so much in developing and "manumatic" or whatever the current term is?
Anyway, thanks again.


----------



## erictx (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (mico)*

How would that work if I did decide to have you ship that to me? What are the charges for that? Would you handle title work for Texas, or would that change the whole sale?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (erictx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *erictx* »_
It does surprise me that not many would want in manual in a small convertible. I mean if no one wants that then why do all these car manufacturers spend so much in developing and "manumatic" or whatever the current term is?
\

It's a marketing and sales tool. If you don't have it, people want it, but honestly, most people don't ever use it. Sadly, a true manual is going away in modern times.


----------



## mico (May 1, 2007)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (erictx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *erictx* »_How would that work if I did decide to have you ship that to me? What are the charges for that? Would you handle title work for Texas, or would that change the whole sale?

It's not that people don't want manual - I sell a lot of manuals, but all of them are Turbo trim, typical manual customer does not care about equipment.
About shipping - you will have to do the paperwork in your state, we just ship the car. You will not pay our sales tax or registration, only whatever your state charges. Shipping to TX will be about $1,300 - $1,500


----------



## evolvingpowercat (Dec 10, 2007)

*EoS build date?*

Hi, Randy in Overland Park, Kansas here. I have a White 2007 EoS 2.0T Sport w 18" wheels that I purchased at Molle VW in Kansas City MO that I love to drive. 
I am one of the many EoS owners who has one with no leaks or top squeaks! I have two questions...
I was wondering if one of you salesmen could tell me what my build date was for my EoS. The VIN # is WVWDA 71F17V 033550.
I was wondering how long all the basic tier channels on the the Sirius Sat Radio are supposed to work after taking delivery of the car.
Thanks!








Randy


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: EoS build date? (evolvingpowercat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evolvingpowercat* »_Hi, Randy in Overland Park, Kansas here. I have a White 2007 EoS 2.0T Sport w 18" wheels that I purchased at Molle VW in Kansas City MO that I love to drive. 
I am one of the many EoS owners who has one with no leaks or top squeaks! I have two questions...
I was wondering if one of you salesmen could tell me what my build date was for my EoS. The VIN # is WVWDA 71F17V 033550.
I was wondering how long all the basic tier channels on the the Sirius Sat Radio are supposed to work after taking delivery of the car.
Thanks!








Randy

Hello Randy,
I can't find the build date on your car, but I'll check with my friends in service and see if they can pull it up. 
The basic channels on the Sirius should always work. If you do the free trial you only have all the channels for 3 months.


----------



## Paul_N (Apr 18, 2008)

Hello everyone, I have been lurking for a while, but I have now decided to get an Eos.
I am in Lansing, MI and I was wondering if one of the dealer reps that post here could help me locate an EOS Komfort in Black with Beige interior with DSG, preferably either in MI or one of the neighboring states (IN, IL, OH).
Thanks in advance for your help.
Paul


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The "ask a VW salesman" thread EOS edition (Paul_N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paul_N* »_Hello everyone, I have been lurking for a while, but I have now decided to get an Eos.
I am in Lansing, MI and I was wondering if one of the dealer reps that post here could help me locate an EOS Komfort in Black with Beige interior with DSG, preferably either in MI or one of the neighboring states (IN, IL, OH).
Thanks in advance for your help.
Paul 

Hello Paul,
Only black on beige in all of MI. Most are blk/blk.








*Model Year: 2008 
Model: 1F78V3 EOS 2.0T KOMFORT - AUTOMATIC 
Exterior Color: A1A1 BLACK 
Interior Color: QT BEIGE V-TEX LEATHERETTE 
Options: EMM MATS (PORT INSTALLED) 
PLE 17" ALLOY WHEELS 
Dealer 403075 
Name Ralph Thayer Volkswagen, Inc. 
Address 
14975 South Monroe St.
Monroe, MI 48161 
Phone (734) 2423900 
Fax (734) 2433359 
*
In IL
*
Model Year: 2008 
Model: 1F78V3 EOS 2.0T KOMFORT - AUTOMATIC 
Exterior Color: A1A1 BLACK 
Interior Color: QT BEIGE V-TEX LEATHERETTE 
Options: ESG SPLASH GDS (PORT INSTALLED) 
PIT I-POD ADAPTOR 
PLE 17" ALLOY WHEELS 
Dealer 402121 
Name Sud's Volkswagen 
Address 
1430 Ft Jesse @ Towanda Avenue
Normal, IL 61761 
Phone (309) 4541101 
Fax (309) 4521486 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model Year: 2008 
Model: 1F78V3 EOS 2.0T KOMFORT - AUTOMATIC 
Exterior Color: A1A1 BLACK 
Interior Color: QT BEIGE V-TEX LEATHERETTE 
Options: EMM MATS (PORT INSTALLED) 
Dealer 402172 
Name The Autobarn VW of Mt. Prospect 
Address 
333 West Rand Road
Mt. Prospect, IL 60056 
Phone (847) 3926300 
Fax (847) 3928258 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model Year: 2008 
Model: 1F78V3 EOS 2.0T KOMFORT - AUTOMATIC 
Exterior Color: A1A1 BLACK 
Interior Color: QT BEIGE V-TEX LEATHERETTE 
Options: PIT I-POD ADAPTOR 
PLE 17" ALLOY WHEELS 
PV0 SATELLITE RADIO 6 DISC DELETE 
(With the Sat Radio delete, this is going to be a very old stock unit, so it might be a demo, but if it isn't, chances are you'll get one hell of a deal on it)
Dealer 402149 
Name Fox Valley Volkswagen 
Address 
560 W. North Avenue
West Chicago, IL 60185 
Phone (630) 2319900 
Fax (630) 8184199 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model Year: 2008 
Model: 1F78V3 EOS 2.0T KOMFORT - AUTOMATIC 
Exterior Color: A1A1 BLACK 
Interior Color: QT BEIGE V-TEX LEATHERETTE 
Dealer 402147 
Name Bill Jacobs Volkswagen 
Address 
2211 Aurora Ave
Naperville, IL 60540 
Phone (630) 8515600 
Fax (630) 6926823 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model Year: 2008 
Model: 1F78V3 EOS 2.0T KOMFORT - AUTOMATIC 
Exterior Color: A1A1 BLACK 
Interior Color: QT BEIGE V-TEX LEATHERETTE 
Options: EMM MATS (PORT INSTALLED) 
PIT I-POD ADAPTOR 
PLE 17" ALLOY WHEELS 
Dealer 402107 
Name Jennings Volkswagen, Inc. 
Address 
201 Waukegan Rd
Glenview, IL 60025 
Phone (847) 7293500 
Fax (847) 8323966 
*
That should get you started!


----------



## jpdelucs (Sep 2, 2007)

Hello,

I'm located in Buffalo, NY. I was wondering if you could do a locate on any turbo trim, completely base model Eos; white exterior/tan v-tex interior, 6spd tranny. Thanks! I'm going this weekend to try to get into a lease on one and want to just have some information at hand. Oh, and what sort of payment would the 389/month increase to with the taxes/etc fees rolled back in? Anyone know?

--jpdelucs


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (jpdelucs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jpdelucs* »_Hello,

I'm located in Buffalo, NY. I was wondering if you could do a locate on any turbo trim, completely base model Eos; white exterior/tan v-tex interior, 6spd tranny. Thanks! I'm going this weekend to try to get into a lease on one and want to just have some information at hand. Oh, and what sort of payment would the 389/month increase to with the taxes/etc fees rolled back in? Anyone know?

--jpdelucs

This is the only one in all of NY currently. 
*
Model Year: 2008 
Model: 1F77V2 EOS 2.0L TURBO BASE - MANUAL 
Exterior Color: B4B4 CANDY WHITE 
Interior Color: QT BEIGE V-TEX LEATHERETTE 
Options: 4A3 HEATED FRONT SEATS 
Dealer 408139 
Name Romano Volkswagen of Fayetteville 
Address 
5431 N Burdick St
Fayetteville, NY 13066 
Phone (315) 6374491 
Fax (315) 6378778 
*
I don't know your tax rate, but with the sign and drive, all you put down is the DMV fee, Everything else gets rolled into the payment, so just add sales tax on top of the $389 and you should be good.


----------



## jpdelucs (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Great! Thanks a bunch. I am surprised it's the only one! However I'm very glad there is one...phew.! We'll see how it goes this weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

--jpdelucs


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (jpdelucs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jpdelucs* »_Great! Thanks a bunch. I am surprised it's the only one! However I'm very glad there is one...phew.! We'll see how it goes this weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

--jpdelucs

Good luck!


----------

